# Name that Lippie !!!!



## User38 (May 13, 2014)

I am a visual person and sometimes written descriptions are totally lost on me. I am hoping all of you take a cool selfie of your lippies ON your lips, state your skin colour, and the undertone of lips, i.e. pale, pink, red, mauve, brown.. etc. Also, please state the finish of your product and the BRAND as well as any lipliner used which will can alter the shade. The object is to teach all of us to recognize colours, undertones and also to identify the lipsticks visually.




  I hope we can all make better selections with perm products or any lippies by trying to identify the colour and finish of a lipstick, as well as becoming more familiar with the shade -- from whatever company it's from.  So let me start with my lippie today;

  MAC Chili / Matte/ Y-R undertone on mauvy pink lips.. no liner. Skin: MAC NC15-20 for ref.


----------



## NaomiH (May 13, 2014)

What a great idea! I'm definitely going to have to go home and do a few lip swatches.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 13, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am a visual person and sometimes written descriptions are totally lost on me. I am hoping all of you take a cool selfie of your lippies ON your lips, state your skin colour, and the undertone of lips, i.e. pale, pink, red, mauve, brown.. etc. Also, please state the finish of your product and the BRAND as well as any lipliner used which will can alter the shade. The object is to teach all of us to recognize colours, undertones and also to identify the lipsticks visually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I feel so proud... I guessed Chili before I read it!  Woohoo!


----------



## User38 (May 13, 2014)

Bobbi Brown, Neon Pink  Matte finish.  Clean bright hot pink.. Hookerish category.. lol.  NC15-20 skin for ref.. pink mauve lip pigmentation, no liner.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 13, 2014)

MAC Hot Tahiti, Glaze, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


----------



## User38 (May 13, 2014)

I never realized how gorgeous Hot Tahiti is.. and it's a perm.. eek!.. thanks Mandy.. very pretty on you!

  I am using a pic of Chanel's Insolente now.. it's so similar to Silly it's almost a dupe..almost.




  Skin:  NC15-20, Chanel Insolente/ Rouge Allure, finish is not matte.  I have hot pink MAC pigment on top to matte it out more.  Liner:  Mac Magenta liner.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 13, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I never realized how gorgeous Hot Tahiti is.. and it's a perm.. eek!.. thanks Mandy.. very pretty on you!  I am using a pic of Chanel's Insolente now.. it's so similar to Silly it's almost a dupe..almost.
> 
> Skin:  NC15-20, Chanel Insolente/ Rouge Allure, finish is not matte.  I have hot pink MAC pigment on top to matte it out more.  Liner:  Mac Magenta liner.


  I don't own a single Chanel lipstick. Very pretty! Hot Tahiti is a gorgeous color. Lasting power isn't the best because it is a glaze, but the color is worth having to reapply. Sometimes I use half red pencil with it to extend the wear time.


----------



## User38 (May 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I don't own a single Chanel lipstick. Very pretty! Hot Tahiti is a gorgeous color. Lasting power isn't the best because it is a glaze, but the color is worth having to reapply. Sometimes I use half red pencil with it to extend the wear time.


 
  lined and filled in?  or just lined?  I usually fill in for any glaze or lustre to make it last longer on me..Half Red is one of the best liners I have.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 13, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lined and filled in?  or just lined?  I usually fill in for any glaze or lustre to make it last longer on me..Half Red is one of the best liners I have.


  Yes, lined and filled in. Half red goes really well with this one.


----------



## User38 (May 13, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yes, lined and filled in


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 14, 2014)

Come on, people!  More of these, please!


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2014)

Tom Ford Flamingo (description is hot pink but it's a coral pink on me)! Finish:  Matte after application/ Satin on application.

  On NC15-20 skin, pink mauve lips, lined and filled in with Lancome Ideal lipliner.. very nude and tones down the shade.  I wanted an easy look today.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 14, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Tom Ford Flamingo (description is hot pink but it's a coral pink on me)! Finish:  Matte after application/ Satin on application.
> 
> On NC15-20 skin, pink mauve lips, lined and filled in with Lancome Ideal lipliner.. very nude and tones down the shade.  I wanted an easy look today.


Pretty HerGreyness !


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Pretty HerGreyness !


  Thank you Dominque!  join us even if you do hand swatches, but please mention the colour of your lips for pigmentation as well as the finish and liners used.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 14, 2014)

Yes  here we go !  MAC Deeply Adored, no lip liner


----------



## Dominique33 (May 14, 2014)

And here is Guerlain Rose Grenat ( after drinking some water lol, and no wine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I assure you )

  No lip liner


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> And here is Guerlain Rose Grenat ( after drinking some water lol, and no wine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Stunning Dominique!


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> MAC Deeply Adored, no lip liner


 

  Gorgeous!.. I love how it looks on your complexion!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 14, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Gorgeous!.. I love how it looks on your complexion!


Thank you so much


----------



## Dominique33 (May 14, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Stunning Dominique!








Thank you, the lipstick is stunning too, BU for both Deeply Adored and Rose Grenat but I don't do back ups, it's too pricey. Both ara truly worth it though.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> MAC Deeply Adored, no lip liner


  Beautiful!  What is your skintone? I'm loving the contrast with your fair skin!


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Beautiful!  What is your skintone? I'm loving the contrast with your fair skin!


  exactly.. the contrast with her skin makes it so much more striking!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 14, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Beautiful!  What is your skintone? I'm loving the contrast with your fair skin!


I am NW20
  Thank you !


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I am NW20
> Thank you !


  just lovely.. thank you!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you HerGreyness, now it's up to you to post more lipsticks


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you HerGreyness, now it's up to you to post more lipsticks


  I will keep it moving.. I hope to have at least one or two lippies a day up.. with all the info so we can understand what's available. And not just MAC


----------



## Dominique33 (May 14, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I will keep it moving.. I hope to have at least one or two lippies a day up.. with all the info so we can understand what's available. And not just MAC


Great !


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (May 14, 2014)

This looks fun! I am going to have to exfoliate my lips and take some pics for this soon.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 14, 2014)

BrknFlwr85 said:


> This looks fun! I am going to have to exfoliate my lips and take some pics for this soon.


  HerGreyness has such Funny ideas, yes join in it is fun !


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 14, 2014)

MAC Runway Hit (limited edition, but I'll show it anyway), Retro Matte, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 14, 2014)

MAC Cherish, Satin, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, Chicory liner


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Cherish, Satin, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, Chicory liner


 
  Mandy.. oh my!  that's really pretty !  It doesn't look like that on me.. did you fully line?


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 14, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Mandy.. oh my!  that's really pretty !  It doesn't look like that on me.. did you fully line?


  Thank you.  I did, yes. The Chicory is definitely blending into the Cherish.  It almost looks the way Taupe looks on me, but a little lighter.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Runway Hit (limited edition, but I'll show it anyway), Retro Matte, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


Lovely ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A delicate pink


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

Here is *Dior Fluid lipstick in Wonderland *just applied but in an hour time..... it will migrate ouf of the lips. If you are on the verge to cave ( the fluid lipstick is so popular on all blogs at the time being, well just wanted to post this : 50 % love it, 50 % don't so it dépends on the lips I think)


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

Armani 410  No lip liner ( I never use a lip liner in fact )


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lovely !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks, I really like Runway Hit, even though the reviews were so-so for it. Some found it to be too dry and patchy, but I didn't have those problems.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thanks, I really like Runway Hit, even though the reviews were so-so for it. Some found it to be too dry and patchy, but I didn't have those problems.


RH is perfect every time on me too!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 15, 2014)

MAC Costa Chic, frost, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> No lip liner ( I never use a lip liner in fact )


  Ooh, the finish looks so juicy!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> RH is perfect every time on me too!


  Yeah, idk why so many people had issues.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Armani 410  No lip liner ( I never use a lip liner in fact )


Thats beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yeah, idk why so many people had issues. :shrugs:


I think maybe it was because it was a RM formula. Not everyone was used to it.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I think maybe it was because it was a RM formula. Not everyone was used to it.


  I love the RM's!  I'm not too picky on formula, really.  There are lipsticks I enjoy from each formula.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Ooh, the finish looks so juicy!


The texture is very good, Armani lipsticks are very creamy. The regular ones and the Ecstasy ones too ( supposed to be " CC lipsticks ", I don't agree even if the texture of those is great ).


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thats beautiful


Thank you


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Costa Chic, frost, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


It looks pretty on you, it reminds me of Morning Rose  I love frost, in fact I love all MAC textures, they are quite unique I think.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It looks pretty on you, it reminds me of Morning Rose  I love frost, in fact I love all MAC textures, they are quite unique I think.


  I love all the finishes, too.  Costa Chic is a really pretty, color, but unfortunately it's a bit difficult to capture on camera.  Definitely brighter than Morning Rose.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I love all the finishes, too.  Costa Chic is a really pretty, color, but unfortunately it's a bit difficult to capture on camera.  Definitely brighter than Morning Rose.


It's a beautiful shade  MAC has been eating my wallet for around 3 years mostly for lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think MAC has every range of colours and textures, it's really impressive.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It's a beautiful shade  MAC has been eating my wallet for around 3 years mostly for lipsticks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They've done some major damage to my finances for sure! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> They've done some major damage to my finances for sure! lol


MAC is famous for it!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> They've done some major damage to my finances for sure! lol


Yes they are addicting  but I try to resist lol. I love the red one from Maleficent, this time I will not resist !


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes they are addicting  but I try to resist lol. I love the red one from Maleficent, this time I will not resist !


  Such a beautiful red.  I'm so glad I got it.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

Here our local MAC store receives only around 5 lipsticks for each colour, it means that you have to stand in front of the store 15 mn before the opening ! Each LE collection is sold out the day after the official launch, I mean everything from the collection ! Crazy but true !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Such a beautiful red.  I'm so glad I got it.


Yes very glad for you too, it's very pretty !


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Here our local MAC store receives only around 5 lipsticks for each colour, it means that you have to stand in front of the store 15 mn before the opening ! Each LE collection is sold out the day after the official launch, I mean everything from the collection ! Crazy but true !


  I always refuse to go to the store for the limited edition stuff.  I just can't stand the thought of it.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I always refuse to go to the store for the limited edition stuff.  I just can't stand the thought of it.


My local MAC store is really great, the MAC people are so nice. And I can't order online, I was successful with Proenza & Schouler ( only 1 blush ), I still dont' know how ? It is almost impossible to order online, unless you stay 24h/24 behind your computer. Do you order on line ?


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> My local MAC store is really great, the MAC people are so nice. And I can't order online, I was successful with Proenza & Schouler ( only 1 blush ), I still dont' know how ? It is almost impossible to order online, unless you stay 24h/24 behind your computer. Do you order on line ?


  Yes, almost always.  I only get maybe 10% of my Mac purchases at the counter.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yes, almost always.  I only get maybe 10% of my Mac purchases at the counter.








Quite the opposite here lol but I have no other choice, the MAC store is small but really very nice. I wish I could post swatches but my lips are bleeding a bit, I apply 3-4 layers each time, that's why, today I wore a Guerlain one.

  HerGreyness, we're expecting you to post


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Quite the opposite here lol but I have no other choice, the MAC store is small but really very nice. I wish I could post swatches but my lips are bleeding a bit, I apply 3-4 layers each time, that's why, today I wore a Guerlain one.
> 
> HerGreyness, we're expecting you to post


  My nearest counter is 45 minutes away so I usually don't like to deal with the hassle.  The employees are mostly nice, but I have encountered some less than friendly ones, too.  Yes, HerGreyness, we're waiting!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My nearest counter is 45 minutes away so I usually don't like to deal with the hassle.  The employees are mostly nice, but I have encountered some less than friendly ones, too.  Yes, HerGreyness, we're waiting!


The MAC people are great, but some customers are not ! it's a bit posh in fact but I've grown accustomed to it lol.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

*Armani Ecstasy in 400 *(bottom,  it is similar to a MAC Mineralize lipstick or better say it is close to it in terms of texture, quite moisturizing )
*Armani 400*
*Armani 410*

  Both are very creamy, very pigmented.


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lovely !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeos!  it is delicate and perfect for the season!


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Armani Ecstasy in 400 *(bottom,  it is similar to a MAC Mineralize lipstick or better say it is close to it in terms of texture, quite moisturizing )
> *Armani 400*
> *Armani 410*
> 
> Both are very creamy, very pigmented.


  Love the 400!.. I have this colour but in the matte liquid which is lovely but this looks more creamy!  thank you Dominique


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yeah, idk why so many people had issues.


 
  the timing:  they are going crazy for the Osbournes, but then they could not accept the pastel tones with whiter bases.. lol


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2014)

Today I used Tom Ford Paradiso . It is a coral with pink undertones -- but supposedly sheer.  It's not sheer on me. Even so, I used MAC Ablaze liner to fill in and line because I wanted to turn the colour more coral/orangey.  My skin is NC15-20, mauvey pink lip pigmentation.  The look turned out a semi matte on me.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 15, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> the timing:  they are going crazy for the Osbournes, but then they could not accept the pastel tones with whiter bases.. lol


  Lol, that's true!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 15, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Today I used Tom Ford Paradiso . It is a coral with pink undertones -- but supposedly sheer.  It's not sheer on me. Even so, I used MAC Ablaze liner to fill in and line because I wanted to turn the colour more coral/orangey.  My skin is NC15-20, mauvey pink lip pigmentation.  The look turned out a semi matte on me.


  This is stunning. I'll bite the bullet and get a Tom Ford lipstick one day.


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> This is stunning. I'll bite the bullet and get a Tom Ford lipstick one day.


 
  they are wonderful.. but a bit of advice:  stay away from the dark shades or brown tinged lippies.. they turn rancid in short order


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Love the 400!.. I have this colour but in the matte liquid which is lovely but this looks more creamy!  thank you Dominique








You're welcome this is THE lipstick thread ! I never tried the matte liquid btw.


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You're welcome this is THE lipstick thread ! I never tried the matte liquid btw.


  I am so in love with liquid lipsticks.. from all brands.  Will be posting some NYX too.. they are great, and cheap! lol


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Today I used Tom Ford Paradiso . It is a coral with pink undertones -- but supposedly sheer.  It's not sheer on me. Even so, I used MAC Ablaze liner to fill in and line because I wanted to turn the colour more coral/orangey.  My skin is NC15-20, mauvey pink lip pigmentation.  The look turned out a semi matte on me.


Gorgeous ! TF lipsticks are beautiful ( but 46 € here ! )


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

Maybe one day I'll order a TF lipstick online, and 46 € well, even more pricey than a Rouge G. But yes gorgeous !


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Maybe one day I'll order a TF lipstick online, and 46 € well, even more pricey than a Rouge G. But yes gorgeous !


  yes, that's the ouch factor.. lol


----------



## vannycul (May 15, 2014)

Cyber lipstick -Skin shade  nc45/Mufe 173/Iman clay 2 Tried this randomly today.


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2014)

vannycul said:


>


  looks fabulous!  look forward to seeing more lippie looks!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

vannycul said:


>


Beautiful ! It looks so pretty on you !


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 15, 2014)

vannycul said:


> Cyber lipstick -Skin shade  nc45/Mufe 173/Iman clay 2 Tried this randomly today.


  Lovely! Looks like this shade was made for you! Not sure if I could pull it off or not but I have been eyeing it and Smoked Purple.


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2014)

MAC Silly.. Lined and filled in with Process Magenta liner.. NC15-20, mauve pink pigmentation but Silly is Matte and it covers completely.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 15, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> MAC Silly.. Lined and filled in with Process Magenta liner.. NC15-20, mauve pink pigmentation but Silly is Matte and it covers completely.


  Beautiful. I don't have Silly, but it looks pretty. I love using Process Magenta with my bright pinks!


----------



## User38 (May 15, 2014)

Since this was an LE shade.. I alternate using with Chanel's hot pinks.. lol.  I should have bu'd and I ;prob have a bu in my work stash but too much to go thru..lol


----------



## vannycul (May 16, 2014)

Aww thanks loves. I like this "MAC Silly" would you say it's close to mac heroine?


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 16, 2014)

vannycul said:


> Aww thanks loves. I like this "MAC Silly" would you say it's close to mac heroine?


Not even close! Heroine is purple. Silly is bright pink! I have both!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 16, 2014)

vannycul said:


> Cyber lipstick -Skin shade  nc45/Mufe 173/Iman clay 2 Tried this randomly today.


I love this one! Very pretty on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 16, 2014)

[@]HerGreyness[/@][@]Dominique33[/@][@]MandyVanHook[/@][@]vannycul[/@]All the lip swatches are awesome and beautiful! I have been meaning to post one.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 16, 2014)

This is fun here is my lippie I don't know what foundation color I am guessing nc45 idk lol its a mac lippie satin finish good luck this thread is going to be fun fun


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 16, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> This is fun here is my lippie


Alright gorgeous! What is that lippie? It is beautiful!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Alright gorgeous! What is that lippie? It is beautiful!





Dolly Snow said:


> Alright gorgeous! What is that lippie? It is beautiful!


awwwww thanks so much dolly its pinkfringe o how I love this lipstick


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 16, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> awwwww thanks so much dolly its pinkfringe o how I love this lipstick


Damn! It is just beautiful on you! It really brings out your eyes and makes your skin look extra beautiful!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Damn! It is just beautiful on you! It really brings out your eyes and makes your skin look extra beautiful!


awwwww thanks so much dolly I'm blushing now


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Alright gorgeous! What is that lippie? It is beautiful!


   Lovely !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

Givenchy Carmin Escarpin ( no lip liner as usual )


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Givenchy Carmin Escarpin ( no lip liner as usual )


So beautiful. Luscious looking even!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

Thank you  so much yes Le Rouge is close to perfection in terms of pigments and texture, I would recommand hands down !


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 16, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> This is fun here is my lippie I don't know what foundation color I am guessing nc45 idk lol its a mac lippie satin finish good luck this thread is going to be fun fun


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> [@]HerGreyness[/@][@]Dominique33[/@][@]MandyVanHook[/@][@]vannycul[/@]All the lip swatches are awesome and beautiful! I have been meaning to post one.


  Please do!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

Yes join in !


----------



## allthingsglam (May 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Givenchy Carmin Escarpin ( no lip liner as usual )


beautifulI need a givenchy lippie edit I need this lippie    





MandyVanHook said:


> Gorgeous!


awwwew thanks


MandyVanHook said:


> Please do!


yes dolly lippies always look beautiful on u


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

Lol yes you need this lipstick , the Givenchy formula is awesome, never overwhelming. ( I mean the Armani ones are gorgeous but a bit overwhelming in my opinion ), Carmin Escarpin is a Red with subtle orangey undertones I love the colour. I know it is difficult to get the Givenchy brand in the US, hope you will find it online. I'd be glad to send you one but as I posted yesterday the shipping costs are insane here.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lol yes you need this lipstick , the Givenchy formula is awesome, never overwhelming. ( I mean the Armani ones are gorgeous but a bit overwhelming in my opinion ), Carmin Escarpin is a Red with subtle orangey undertones I love the colour. I know it is difficult to get the Givenchy brand in the US, hope you will find it online. I'd be glad to send you one but as I posted yesterday the shipping costs are insane here.


Awwww u are the sweetest I think I went on the givenchy site almost order a lipgloss but passed but I need givenchy lipsticks your picture made me want one  so pretty I'm putting it on my list


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

You are welcome  I will try and swatch other shades ( I have few in fact  ) when I am back home to night


----------



## allthingsglam (May 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You are welcome  I will try and swatch other shades ( I have few in fact  ) when I am back home to night


thanks sooooooo much I can't wait to see


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

Lol on my way home but here is another swatch   Chanel Rouge Coco in Liaison ( meaning affair lol ) it is a go -to lipstick easily wearable   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  Sephora Flamingo, bright and vibrant, pigmented and not pricey, yes I caved !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

On my lips, it is almost a neon one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Givenchy " Rose Dentelle " permanent and " Fruit Défendu " LE for summer 2014  I strongly recommand the Sephora ones, they are really very good. Really amazing !


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I strongly recommand the Sephora ones, they are really very good. Really amazing !


  Rose Dentelle


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> On my lips, it is almost a neon one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flamingo from sephora was on my maybe list for a while now and you confirmed that I need it. Too darn pretty to pass up!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I strongly recommand the Sephora ones, they are really very good. Really amazing !


  Will you please do a lip swatch of Rose Dentelle?  It looks so beautiful and classy!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Will you please do a lip swatch of Rose Dentelle?  It looks so beautiful and classy!


Yes I will do it tomorrow, my lips are very dry now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I had to apply a lip balm. It is classy, easily wearable too IMO. I will swatch it soon


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

So sorry for that.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

I can swatch on my hand though 

  From bottom to top :

  Estée Lauder Vengeful Red
  Estée Lauder Tumultuous Pink
  Marc Jacobs Neo Noir






  I also tried this Benefit lipbalm, well it's a lip balm nothing new I would say. I much prefer my Chanel Hydra Beauty lipbalm I really need it when my lips start bleeding, it happens all the time as I can't stop wearing bold and bright shades.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes I will do it tomorrow, my lips are very dry now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

You're welcome, my lips are too dry right now but I'll swatch it  Honestly the Givenchy formula is one of the best ever, it's pricey but it's very good. I am not a fan of Givenchy but le Rouge is to die for, won several beauty prizes here btw. Here is the packaging ( Rose Dentelle ), it's made of genuine leather and steel in fact.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You're welcome, my lips are too dry right now but I'll swatch it  Honestly the Givenchy formula is one of the best ever, it's pricey but it's very good. I am not a fan of Givenchy but le Rouge is to die for, won several beauty prizes here btw. Here is the packaging ( Rose Dentelle ), it's made of genuine leather and steel in fact.


  Gorgeous!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## VelvetLips (May 16, 2014)

Great thread! This is me wearing All fired up by MAC, no liner just Prep&Prime underneath. I am around NW10 and have pale pink lips.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Great thread! This is me wearing All fired up by MAC, no liner just Prep&Prime underneath. I am around NW10 and have pale pink lips.


  Gorgeous ! It goes very well with your skintone.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 16, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Great thread! This is me wearing All fired up by MAC, no liner just Prep&Prime underneath. I am around NW10 and have pale pink lips.


  That is beautiful on you!


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is beautiful on you!


  wow.. I wish it looked that good on me!  gorgeous!


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I can swatch on my hand though
> 
> From bottom to top :
> 
> ...


 
  oh my Dominique!  I only have the EL Tumultous pink and MJ Neo.. they are fabulous. This whole line is just gorgeous and the wear is amazing!  Thank you!


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Rose Dentelle


  Love the Givenchy RD.. I have it too.. will do a swatch tomorrow!  these are absolutely wonderful lippies!  Thanks again Dominique!


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2014)

vannycul said:


> Aww thanks loves. I like this "MAC Silly" would you say it's close to mac heroine?


 

  no vannycul.. it's closer to MACs CYY if anything.. but far brighter and pinker than heroine. hth


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2014)

I had promised to show the *up*coming *FROST MATTE lippies. I don't know when they will be relased but they are lovely.  The texture is like the retro matte, the colours are very sophisticated -- the frost is soft, kind of buffed and not in your face shimmery.  They might be out for fall or holidays!  Keep tuned!*

*These don't have names yet.. so I can't help with that and could not even if I had it.  The colour is a Deep Rose with golden/silver frost in it and it feels and makes the lips look.. luscious.  In sunlight you could say it's raspberry.*

*MAC NC15-20, no liner used, pigmentation of my lips is pinky mauve but this is matte so it's opaque with full coverage.*


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Givenchy Carmin Escarpin ( no lip liner as usual )


  I love this one Dominque!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 16, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I had promised to show the *up*coming *FROST MATTE lippies. I don't know when they will be relased but they are lovely.  The texture is like the retro matte, the colours are very sophisticated -- the frost is soft, kind of buffed and not in your face shimmery.  They might be out for fall or holidays!  Keep tuned!*
> 
> *These don't have names yet.. so I can't help with that and could not even if I had it.  The colour is a Deep Rose with golden/silver frost in it and it feels and makes the lips look.. luscious.  In sunlight you could say it's raspberry.*
> 
> *MAC NC15-20, no liner used, pigmentation of my lips is pinky mauve but this is matte so it's opaque with full coverage.*









GIMMIE!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I love this one Dominque!


Thank you  yes HerGreyness " Carmin Escarpin " is great.


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> GIMMIE!


  lol yeah.. I was surprised how luscious my lips looked .. I kissed the mirror


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I had promised to show the *up*coming *FROST MATTE lippies. I don't know when they will be relased but they are lovely.  The texture is like the retro matte, the colours are very sophisticated -- the frost is soft, kind of buffed and not in your face shimmery.  They might be out for fall or holidays!  Keep tuned!*
> 
> *These don't have names yet.. so I can't help with that and could not even if I had it.  The colour is a Deep Rose with golden/silver frost in it and it feels and makes the lips look.. luscious.  In sunlight you could say it's raspberry.*
> 
> *MAC NC15-20, no liner used, pigmentation of my lips is pinky mauve but this is matte so it's opaque with full coverage.*











2 smileys ! Gorgeous texture.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol yeah.. I was surprised how luscious my lips looked .. I kissed the mirror


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

Yves Rocher Grand Rouge in " Rose Somptueux ", " Rouge Vif " and " Rouge Gourmand ". to be honest, the packaging looks cheap but it's because of the environmental values of the brand ( recycled plastic etc.. ). The lipstick is very good, the texture is very close to a high end one and it is not pricey ( at least here ).


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yves Rocher Grand Rouge in " Rose Somptueux ", " Rouge Vif " and " Rouge Gourmand ". to be honest, the packaging looks cheap but it's because of the environmental values of the brand ( recycled plastic etc.. ). The lipstick is very good, the texture is very close to a high end one and it is not pricey ( at least here ).


 
  Gorgeous colours Dominique. I love YR line !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

Thank you  did you try some ? They are so worth it.  And well good evening, good night for me


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> And well good evening, good night for me


  oh yes!  I have a few which I have bought when travelling.. love them

  GE and good night Dominque.. thanks!

  xoxox


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

I am glad you love them.  Thank you yes it´s time to Sleep  ! Tomorrow we will swatch again, very good thread when you are a lipstick woman. ! Nice sharing )


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (May 16, 2014)

Can't wait 


HerGreyness said:


> I had promised to show the *up*coming *FROST MATTE lippies. I don't know when they will be relased but they are lovely.  The texture is like the retro matte, the colours are very sophisticated -- the frost is soft, kind of buffed and not in your face shimmery.  They might be out for fall or holidays!  Keep tuned!* *These don't have names yet.. so I can't help with that and could not even if I had it.  The colour is a Deep Rose with golden/silver frost in it and it feels and makes the lips look.. luscious.  In sunlight you could say it's raspberry.* *MAC NC15-20, no liner used, pigmentation of my lips is pinky mauve but this is matte so it's opaque with full coverage.*


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 16, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I had promised to show the *up*coming *FROST MATTE lippies. I don't know when they will be relased but they are lovely.  The texture is like the retro matte, the colours are very sophisticated -- the frost is soft, kind of buffed and not in your face shimmery.  They might be out for fall or holidays!  Keep tuned!* *These don't have names yet.. so I can't help with that and could not even if I had it.  The colour is a Deep Rose with golden/silver frost in it and it feels and makes the lips look.. luscious.  In sunlight you could say it's raspberry.* *MAC NC15-20, no liner used, pigmentation of my lips is pinky mauve but this is matte so it's opaque with full coverage.*


  I'm in love!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 16, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm in love!!


Right this is right up our ally!


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You're welcome, my lips are too dry right now but I'll swatch it  Honestly the Givenchy formula is one of the best ever, it's pricey but it's very good. I am not a fan of Givenchy but le Rouge is to die for, won several beauty prizes here btw. Here is the packaging ( Rose Dentelle ), it's made of genuine leather and steel in fact.


  I love both this formula and this color. Sooooooo creamy. I wish there was a counter near me. Until then it's online at sephora.


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 16, 2014)

Here's my stats:  

 NW 10-13  
 no liner  
 very pale pink lips, very little color


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 16, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Here's my stats:
> 
> NW 10-13
> no liner
> very pale pink lips, very little color


  I think Captive looks especially gorgeous on you! Mine doesn't get enough love


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 16, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think Captive looks especially gorgeous on you! Mine doesn't get enough love


  I'm actually going through all 200+ lipsticks in my collection and taking a picture. If you like these, I'll post more. And, thank you, I like Captive the most out of this group.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 16, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Here's my stats:
> 
> NW 10-13
> no liner
> very pale pink lips, very little color


I never thought to look at Captive. But wow I really like it! Beautiful!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

Givenchy Rose Dentelle


----------



## allthingsglam (May 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Givenchy Rose Dentelle


beautiful


----------



## allthingsglam (May 17, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Here's my stats:
> 
> NW 10-13
> no liner
> very pale pink lips, very little color


Beautiful colors I love captive on u super sexy color


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Here's my stats:
> 
> NW 10-13
> no liner
> very pale pink lips, very little color


  Thank you for sharing, 4 swatches  ! Very nice indeed.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> I love both this formula and this color. Sooooooo creamy. I wish there was a counter near me. Until then it's online at sephora.


  So you can order online  , just great even if you don ´ have a counter near you.  The texture is creamy and soft, it is a bit " heavy " it feels that way on my lips because it is highly pigmented, and I have 2 layers or 3 on my pictures


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> beautiful


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

Here is Kiko Shine Lust lip tint, quite good and not pricey ( 9 €. )   Going on a budget is useful sometimes lol and that lipstick is really worth buying


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Here is Kiko Shine Lust lip tint, quite good and not pricey ( 9 €. )   Going on a budget is useful sometimes lol and that lipstick is really worth buying


Beautiful!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

Thank you 

  I swatched Dior Addict Extrême in Spring Ball because it's a lovely shade for a bride
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I think some of you girls get married soon...






  And Yves Rocher " Rose Somptueux " which is truly beautiful ( budget/middle end  brand which is very popular here )






  And now I think my lips need rehab again !
  Can't wait to see other swatches from you all !


----------



## VelvetLips (May 17, 2014)

Up the amp, no liner, NW 10ish skin, pale pink lips


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Up the amp, no liner, NW 10ish skin, pale pink lips


  Beautiful purple  ! It look very pretty on you.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Givenchy Rose Dentelle


  Thank you! I love it!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 17, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Up the amp, no liner, NW 10ish skin, pale pink lips


  I love Up the Amp. Possibly my favorite purple!


----------



## VelvetLips (May 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I love Up the Amp. Possibly my favorite purple!


  I think it pulls quite differently on people, though. Sometimes it seems ultra bright, sometimes more pastel-pink. Wearing it today  And I already got compliments. It's a good mood shade for me.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> I think it pulls quite differently on people, though. Sometimes it seems ultra bright, sometimes more pastel-pink. Wearing it today  And I already got compliments. It's a good mood shade for me.


It's a very pretty shade indeed !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thank you! I love it!


Most welcome 

  Here is Nars Satin Pencil in "Luxembourg", great texture but they don't wear so long if you drink&eat, otherwise the pigments are beautiful in my opinion.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> I think it pulls quite differently on people, though. Sometimes it seems ultra bright, sometimes more pastel-pink. Wearing it today  And I already got compliments. It's a good mood shade for me.


What blush would or did you use wearing such a bold purple ? Thanks in advance


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2014)

Today I used Fouguese.. Chanel RA.  I would say this is a Pink/Coral Red base.  NC15-20, mauve pink lips.  I did outline with Rimmel Exagerrate lip pencil in Pur 05.. I also added a bit of sheer gloss from LM because I was at the beach and my lips felt a bit dry from wind.  That's the little bit of visible shine -- otherwise, it's a semi matte. (top side of my lips is still swollen form Dentist.. lol)


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> What blush would or did you use wearing such a bold purple ? Thanks in advance


  I have used Nars Gaiety Dominique.. very lightly for a pop of pink on cheeks.  It's lovely too!


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you  yes HerGreyness " Carmin Escarpin " is great.


  I am going to get this next sephora order.. lol.

  Thanks!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Most welcome
> 
> Here is Nars Satin Pencil in "Luxembourg", great texture but they don't wear so long if you drink&eat, otherwise the pigments are beautiful in my opinion.


  I have this one and I do love the color and feel of it on my lips.  Not the greatest wear time as you said, though.


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I have this one and I do love the color and feel of it on my lips.  Not the greatest wear time as you said, though.


 
  these have a pretty low wearability time.. they clock out on me just from talking (the inside of my lips).


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> these have a pretty low wearability time.. they clock out on me just from talking (the inside of my lips).


  I got Glam from MAC by request for that very reason. Almost the same color that I loved with Luxembourg, but hopefully with a better wear time (I haven't actually gotten around to trying it out yet).


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I have this one and I do love the color and feel of it on my lips.  Not the greatest wear time as you said, though.


I agree after a meal, it looks a bit messy.  But very glad you have Luxembourg, it's so bright !


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 17, 2014)

Here's our more. No liner.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


>


Thank you !.  *Oh Oh Oh, Odyssey and On Hold look very pretty on you, Paramount is deeper and darker, it looks great on you too.*


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


>


  beautiful Autumn Moon.. I especially like On Hold on you.. it doesn't look like that on me.. lol


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> beautiful Autumn Moon.. I especially like On Hold on you.. it doesn't look like that on me.. lol


  Thank you! In swatching all these colors I'm finding lists treasures. I forgot how much I loved On Hold. I'm still swatching. If these are worth anything to you guys, I'll keep posting


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Thank you! In swatching all these colors I'm finding lists treasures. I forgot how much I loved On Hold. I'm still swatching. If these are worth anything to you guys, I'll keep posting


  Absolutely!

  I too have been digging into my stash.. across all lines which I have.  It's so easy to just grab the same ones all the time.. lol.

  Thank you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 17, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Here's our more. No liner.


I love all of these on you! They are just stunning!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 17, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Here's our more. No liner.


I love them all oh oh oh looks beautiful I was thinking about selling mines but after your picture I'm keeping


----------



## allthingsglam (May 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Today I used Fouguese.. Chanel RA.  I would say this is a Pink/Coral Red base.  NC15-20, mauve pink lips.  I did outline with Rimmel Exagerrate lip pencil in Pur 05.. I also added a bit of sheer gloss from LM because I was at the beach and my lips felt a bit dry from wind.  That's the little bit of visible shine -- otherwise, it's a semi matte. (top side of my lips is still swollen form Dentist.. lol)


love


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> love


  thanks glammy.. post your lippies here too.. your TF ones
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and all your beautiful shades!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Today I used Fouguese.. Chanel RA.  I would say this is a Pink/Coral Red base.  NC15-20, mauve pink lips.  I did outline with Rimmel Exagerrate lip pencil in Pur 05.. I also added a bit of sheer gloss from LM because I was at the beach and my lips felt a bit dry from wind.  That's the little bit of visible shine -- otherwise, it's a semi matte. (top side of my lips is still swollen form Dentist.. lol)


As I said, beautiful ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( tooth ? Mango fruit  )


----------



## allthingsglam (May 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> thanks glammy.. post your lippies here too.. your TF ones  and all your beautiful shades!


U are welcome hergreyness u know u got it going on


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 17, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


>


  Beautiful again!  I have Odyssey and Paramount and love them both.  I was looking at On Hold the other day and was wondering why I don't already own it haha.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 17, 2014)

here is the picture I put in the tom ford thread hergreyness I have one more over there I'm moving over her then when I wear the other Tf I will take a picture and post in here this is tom ford slander I think its a matte no lip liner


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> here is the picture I put in the tom ford thread hergreyness I have one more over there I'm moving over her then when I wear the other Tf I will take a picture and post in here this is tom ford slander I think its a matte no lip liner


  You look gorgeous ! I love the lipstick, and your eye makeup is very pretty.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You look gorgeous ! I love the lipstick, and your eye makeup is very pretty.


Awwwww thanks so much Dominique33 I'm blushing


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 17, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> here is the picture I put in the tom ford thread hergreyness I have one more over there I'm moving over her then when I wear the other Tf I will take a picture and post in here this is tom ford slander I think its a matte no lip liner


  Beautiful!  All you ladies keep tempting me with the TF lipsticks!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 17, 2014)

What a fun thread. I wanna play!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2014)

You're welcome  TF lipsticks are stunning.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Beautiful!  All you ladies keep tempting me with the TF lipsticks!


they are great at first I was like no way I'm paying that much for a lippie now I'm hooked lol


----------



## allthingsglam (May 17, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> What a fun thread. I wanna play!


Yes yes


----------



## allthingsglam (May 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You're welcome  TF lipsticks are stunning.


Yes I love them now the very first one I got I had to returned because it was badd but all the rest have been great so far


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 17, 2014)

[@]allthingsglam[/@]You had to show me a TF lippie! You are looking gorgeous!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> [@]allthingsglam[/@]You had to show me a TF lippie! You are looking gorgeous!


Awwwwww thanks dolly u are the bestthey really are great and feel good on the lips to


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 17, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Awwwwww thanks dolly u are the bestthey really are great and feel good on the lips to


  I would definitely like to get one in my life time. I am for sure going to look into it, because I keep hearing very very good things about TF.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I would definitely like to get one in my life time. I am for sure going to look into it, because I keep hearing very very good things about TF.


They are addictive once I got one I wanted them all they are nice can't wait for u to get one


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 17, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> *They are addictive once I got one I wanted them all *they are nice can't wait for u to get one


  Nevermind then! My finances can't handle that! LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 17, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> They are addictive once I got one I wanted them all they are nice can't wait for u to get one


addictive lol damn my wallet hates addictive lipsticks but I like them :haha:


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Beautiful!  All you ladies keep tempting me with the TF lipsticks!


  thank you glammy.. you look luscious in that pic!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I will wear my Pur Pink tomorrow.. it's a disc colour, but don't know if somebody asked me about it.  I will be all pastel pink tomorrow lol


----------



## allthingsglam (May 17, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> thank you glammy.. you look luscious in that pic!     I will wear my Pur Pink tomorrow.. it's a disc colour, but don't know if somebody asked me about it.  I will be all pastel pink tomorrow lol


awwwwwww thanks hergreyness u are going to be pretty in pink


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> awwwwwww thanks hergreyness u are going to be pretty in pink


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Beautiful again!  I have Odyssey and Paramount and love them both.  I was looking at On Hold the other day and was wondering why I don't already own it haha.


  It's a simple but pretty color.


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> It's a simple but pretty color.


  funny how we have so many colours and get them all confused.. I have wound up with doubles and triples..lol.


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 17, 2014)

How about some more? I love, love, love All Fired Up.   And sorry about the lighting. I'll fix it for newer swatches.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 17, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> How about some more? I love, love, love All Fired Up.   And sorry about the lighting. I'll fix it for newer swatches.


  Thanks So Much For All Of These swatches! You are a doll! I only own 3 of these... All Fired up, Angel, and Blankety.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 17, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


>


  Let me start off by saying they all look gorgeous on you.
  I am so mad at myself for not picking up BB, and Ablaze.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 17, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


>


  They all look beautiful on, I especially love Ablaze, BGRR, and All fired up on you.


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 17, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thanks So Much For All Of These swatches! You are a doll! I only own 3 of these... All Fired up, Angel, and Blankety.


  Those are all great picks!   





Dolly Snow said:


> Let me start off by saying they all look gorgeous on you. I am so mad at myself for not picking up BB, and Ablaze.


  Ablaze! I have the liner and glass, too. Pretty pretty.    





Uptownbackinit said:


> They all look beautiful on, I especially love Ablaze, BGRR, and All fired up on you.


  Thank you! I love BGRR too. My first real nude.   I have so many lipsticks, that I thought I'd swatch them all so I wouldn't forget what they look like. It's helping me use more of them.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Thank you, great swatches and neatly organized  I have Absoloute Power and Bad Girl Riri, the other ones look really pretty, are they perm of LE ?


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

MAC Rebel ( layered as always )


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> MAC Rebel ( layered as always )


I wish Rebel looked as beautiful on me as it does on you! Stunning!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

Thank you  I think it is because I always apply 2 or 3 coats, layered it looks more intense and I use all my lippies layered.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

Dior fluid lipstick in Pandore Kiko Shine Lust lip tint ( I posted a swatch of this one in the thread ) À budget one and a high end one, honestly Kiko Shine Lust is better on the whole even if it is more sticky and the packaging is definitely cheap compared to the Dior one.


----------



## VelvetLips (May 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> What blush would or did you use wearing such a bold purple ? Thanks in advance


  With my fair skin I use a peachy or plummy blush with a light hand. Yesterday I wore this with simple winged liner and Mascara and a bit of e.l.f baked blush in passion pink (which looks peachy on me). My e.l.f. mellow mauve also looks good with it. But I'm not a blush girl. I always just have 3-4 different blushes that flatter my skintone and sometimes I combine them to get the right shade.


----------



## VelvetLips (May 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wish Rebel looked as beautiful on me as it does on you! Stunning!


  Don't you like Rebel on yourself?


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Don't you like Rebel on yourself?


I don't mind it on me but I wish it looked more like [@]Dominique33[/@], which is just beautiful. It looks way better on my sister, so I gave it to her :sigh:


----------



## vannycul (May 18, 2014)

Loving all the colours


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> With my fair skin I use a peachy or plummy blush with a light hand. Yesterday I wore this with simple winged liner and Mascara and a bit of e.l.f baked blush in passion pink (which looks peachy on me). My e.l.f. mellow mauve also looks good with it. But I'm not a blush girl. I always just have 3-4 different blushes that flatter my skintone and sometimes I combine them to get the right shade.


Thank you  Plummy or peachy, pretty combo.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> thank you glammy.. you look luscious in that pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see your swatch !


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 18, 2014)

MAC Sweet and Sour with bare minerals Marvelous Moxie lip liner in Energized. No idea of skin tone numbers, just that I'm very pale with pink undertones.


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 18, 2014)

Please excuse the duckface lips lol. Anyway, lips are YSL Rouge Volupte Peach Passion and MAC Proenza Schouler Pro Long wear lip liner in Dynamo.


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 18, 2014)

Okay last one for now lol. MAC Saint Germain, clear lip liner. I think I may have been wearing the lipglass as well?


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> Okay last one for now lol. MAC Saint Germain, clear lip liner. I think I may have been wearing the lipglass as well?


  Great your joined in, HerGreyness will be glad  Lovely colours, all go very well with your skintone.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Great your joined in, HerGreyness will be glad  Lovely colours, all go very well with your skintone.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 18, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> Okay last one for now lol. MAC Saint Germain, clear lip liner. I think I may have been wearing the lipglass as well?


  I need to get Saint Germain one of these days!


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I need to get Saint Germain one of these days!


It's definitely one of my favorites! I know Snob is pretty similar, I want to try that one some time.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

Rouge Bunny in Raw Silence, sadly enough it migrates out of my lips but the formula is gorgeous, so smooth and not drying at all ( my lips are very dry, maybe I should use a primer with that one )


----------



## allthingsglam (May 18, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> Okay last one for now lol. MAC Saint Germain, clear lip liner. I think I may have been wearing the lipglass as well?


so prettyall the lippies look beautiful on u I'm really loving saint germain


----------



## allthingsglam (May 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Rouge Bunny in Raw Silence, sadly enough it migrates out of my lips but the formula is gorgeous, so smooth and not drying at all ( my lips are very dry, maybe I should use a primer with that one )


What a sexy beautiful lip my goodness stunning red


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

I am blushing now ( lol ), thank you so much.


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Rouge Bunny in Raw Silence, sadly enough it migrates out of my lips but the formula is gorgeous, so smooth and not drying at all ( my lips are very dry, maybe I should use a primer with that one )


 
  absolutely gorgeous Dominique!  love it!  I think I only have one RBR lippie.. lol.


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> Okay last one for now lol. MAC Saint Germain, clear lip liner. I think I may have been wearing the lipglass as well?


 
  Stirfryedshana.. you look amazing with St. Germain.. it suits your colouring so well!  and you have amazing eyes!  gorgeous.  What's your skin tone?


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> MAC Sweet and Sour with bare minerals Marvelous Moxie lip liner in Energized. No idea of skin tone numbers, just that I'm very pale with pink undertones.





stirfryedshana said:


> Please excuse the duckface lips lol. Anyway, lips are YSL Rouge Volupte Peach Passion and MAC Proenza Schouler Pro Long wear lip liner in Dynamo.





stirfryedshana said:


> Okay last one for now lol. MAC Saint Germain, clear lip liner. I think I may have been wearing the lipglass as well?


Love all of them on you!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> absolutely gorgeous Dominique!  love it!  I think I only have one RBR lippie.. lol.


Thank you so much, euh actually I have only one Rouge Bunny too lol ( we don't have the brand here, I ordered it on Beauty Bay ! )


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

I told Glammy I was doing a pink day.. and I did.  Here's my CYY / MAC .. matte full coverage opaque. NC15-20 skin, mauvey pink lips,  no liner at all.  Why I love mattes, I don't need to use liners. lol.






  this was earlier this am.. after lunch I found Chanel RA Envoutante.. a gorgeous plum which I used with no liner either (I should have. lol.) It's and RA but appears matte.  It's gorgeous and I love it with orange and turquoise on eyes!

  i


  and bottom pic  is GOTS from MAC AA.. I did not buy this product, it's a sample.. but it's lovely although I feel it's not that good on NC skin.. maybe better on NWs

 NC


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I told Glammy I was doing a pink day.. and I did.  Here's my CYY / MAC .. matte full coverage opaque. NC15-20 skin, mauvey pink lips,  no liner at all.  Why I love mattes, I don't need to use liners. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a vibrant pink, gorgeous !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I love the RA too and Goddess of the Sea looks very pretty on you.


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> MAC Sweet and Sour with bare minerals Marvelous Moxie lip liner in Energized. No idea of skin tone numbers, just that I'm very pale with pink undertones.


 
  hot dang Stirfryedshana, I can't get Sweet Sour to work on my NC skin.. lolo  I look really yellow.  I think you are probably an NW 15-20 max.. and that's why these pale orange shades look so good on you!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I told Glammy I was doing a pink day.. and I did.  Here's my CYY / MAC .. matte full coverage opaque. NC15-20 skin, mauvey pink lips,  no liner at all.  Why I love mattes, I don't need to use liners. lol.
> 
> this was earlier this am.. after lunch I found Chanel RA Envoutante.. a gorgeous plum which I used with no liner either (I should have. lol.) It's and RA but appears matte.  It's gorgeous and I love it with orange and turquoise on eyes!  i   and bottom pic  is GOTS from MAC AA.. I did not buy this product, it's a sample.. but it's lovely although I feel it's not that goo


I love cyy on u hergreyness I'm don't have it but after seeing your picture its making me want it I also love gots on u but cyy is love


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I love cyy on u hergreyness I'm don't have it but after seeing your picture its making me want it I also love gots on u but cyy is love


 
  thank you glammy.. I like it alot too.. and might reorder it.. lol. I only have a working sample so it looks u g l y. .. lol.

  xoxox


----------



## allthingsglam (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> thank you glammy.. I like it alot too.. and might reorder it.. lol. I only have a working sample so it looks u g l y. .. lol.  xoxox


gots looks beautiful on u


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I told Glammy I was doing a pink day.. and I did.  Here's my CYY / MAC .. matte full coverage opaque. NC15-20 skin, mauvey pink lips,  no liner at all.  Why I love mattes, I don't need to use liners. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  HG I love CYY on you it looks so pretty, and bright.
  I am dying for that chanel RA Envoutante it looks so beautiful! Perfect plum slight pink shade.
  And GotS just gorgeous! But I am an NW so here's hoping it will look good on me like you said so lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> gots looks beautiful on u


  It really is!


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> HG I love CYY on you it looks so pretty, and bright.
> I am dying for that chanel RA Envoutante it looks so beautiful! Perfect plum slight pink shade.
> And GotS just gorgeous! But I am an NW so here's hoping it will look good on me like you said so lol


 
  lol Dolly, yep I do think it works better on NWs than NCs.. it just plays into the skin colour.  

  it should look lovely on you.. that said, you got me thinking I might.. might.. might get a GOTS in the turquoise packaging.. lol.

  xoxox


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

And it is not "ugly" at all, quite the opposite HerGreyness ! The 3 lippies look very pretty on you !


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> And it is not "ugly" at all, quite the opposite HerGreyness ! The 3 lippies look very pretty on you !


 
  thank you so much Dominque!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

Your're welcome !


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 18, 2014)

The LEs are   Ablaze  Absolute power Bad gal RiRi  Betty bright  The rest are perm


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> The rest are perm


Thank you, I might cave then lol,  all the more as this week MAC launches Maleficent in stores !


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 18, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> It's definitely one of my favorites! I know Snob is pretty similar, I want to try that one some time.


  I do own snob. It intimidated me less back when I bought it lol. Sometimes those types of colors don't work on me as much as I would like.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I do own snob. It intimidated me less back when I bought it lol. Sometimes those types of colors don't work on me as much as I would like.


  Snob doesn't look very nice on me. But I love snob on everyone else.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I told Glammy I was doing a pink day.. and I did.  Here's my CYY / MAC .. matte full coverage opaque. NC15-20 skin, mauvey pink lips,  no liner at all.  Why I love mattes, I don't need to use liners. lol.
> 
> this was earlier this am.. after lunch I found Chanel RA Envoutante.. a gorgeous plum which I used with no liner either (I should have. lol.) It's and RA but appears matte.  It's gorgeous and I love it with orange and turquoise on eyes!  i   and bottom pic  is GOTS from MAC AA.. I did not buy this product, it's a sample.. but it's lovely although I feel it's not that good on NC skin.. maybe better on NWs
> 
> NC


  Stunning!


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Snob doesn't look very nice on me. But I love snob on everyone else.


 
  it looks pasty on me too Dolly.. it's a "difficult" shade to wear.. at least for me.

  every time I try, I wind up using mehr.. lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 18, 2014)

I tend to only wear snob with a really smoked out eye. It definitely makes it much more wearable for me. I'll try to post a pic in a bit


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

Does anyone think that Haircolour should influence lipstick colours? 

  Would love to hear!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> it looks pasty on me too Dolly.. it's a "difficult" shade to wear.. at least for me.
> 
> every time I try, I wind up using mehr.. lol


  Yea "difficult" is the word for me too HG lol

  I need to pick up mehr, seriously I always see you talking about it. I have been wanting it forever.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Does anyone think that Haircolour should influence lipstick colours?
> 
> Would love to hear!


  How do you mean? Like in the creation of lipsticks. Or as in if I have blue hair, wear blue lipstick lol


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How do you mean? Like in the creation of lipsticks. Or as in if I have blue hair, wear blue lipstick lol


  LOL

  Dolly darling.. as in if you have brown hair, does it affect what lippies you wear -- shade ranges?  or blondes?  or redheads?

  You have amazing hair, so most colours would look good on you.. but what about the blondes with say a pale pink lippie like the Osbournes (white base) ? Or redheads with plums?  Or brown hair with the new brown lippies which are coming in 2015


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Does anyone think that Haircolour should influence lipstick colours?   Would love to hear!


  I find that it is somewhat true for me. I have a more difficult time wearing light, milky shades with my dark hair, but they looked fine during my brief stint as a blonde.


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I find that it is somewhat true for me. I have a more difficult time wearing light, milky shades with my dark hair, but they looked fine during my brief stint as a blonde.


  thanks Mandy.. that is what I mean.  I was blonde for so long I wore my red lippies with panache... lol.  Now I have darker hair (it's fading from black to brown lol) and I find that reds are a bit too dramatic on me .. maybe it's that I need to get used to it.

  I might let my grey finally peek thru.. but then I would be married to bright colours only. I think anyway.. lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> thanks Mandy.. that is what I mean.  I was blonde for so long I wore my red lippies with panache... lol.  Now I have darker hair (it's fading from black to brown lol) and I find that reds are a bit too dramatic on me .. maybe it's that I need to get used to it.  I might let my grey finally peek thru.. but then I would be married to bright colours only. I think anyway.. lol


  Oh, I adore dark hair and red lips! If I have a signature look; that would probably be it. Lol


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh, I adore dark hair and red lips! If I have a signature look; that would probably be it. Lol


  well with your colouring and eye colour, it should be!


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea "difficult" is the word for me too HG lol
> 
> I need to pick up mehr, seriously I always see you talking about it. I have been wanting it forever.


  I have never finished a tube.. but I have about 6 all over the place, all used too.  It's the one shade which never fails me.. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> LOL
> 
> Dolly darling.. as in if you have brown hair, does it affect what lippies you wear -- shade ranges?  or blondes?  or redheads?
> 
> You have amazing hair, so most colours would look good on you.. but what about the blondes with say a pale pink lippie like the Osbournes (white base) ? Or redheads with plums?  Or brown hair with the new brown lippies which are coming in 2015


  Sorry long day, ignore my ignorance please lol
  Well I have had every color under the sun before. I have found for me it doesn't influence it all. No matter the color of my hair, there are just some shades I can't wear either way.
  I've had blonde, red, black, brown, purple, pink, orange, green, and purple and still I just can't wear a few shades of lipsticks. It never looks right on me.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Does anyone think that Haircolour should influence lipstick colours?    Would love to hear!


  Actually I dye my hair and it does not influence my choices as far as makeup is concerned but I keep wearing pink or Red on my lips, plummy, peachy lippies too. I avoid deep Berry ones though ( my hair is brown and sometimes Grey/brown, I love wearing reds even in that case)


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Actually I dye my hair and it does not influence my choices as far as makeup is concerned but I keep wearing pink or Red on my lips, plummy, peachy lippies too. I avoid deep Berry ones though ( my hair is brown and sometimes Grey/brown, I love wearing reds even in that case)


 
  see.. I know it can be done.. and it does work.  I think it's psychological. I might get red hair now.. lol.  And try living like a devious red head for awhile..ha


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

LOL. ! Maybe you could try l'Oréal Hair Chalk, it is trendy  pink, blue, and other colours I would like to try that, it is quite pretty in fact.


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Stirfryedshana.. you look amazing with St. Germain.. it suits your colouring so well!  and you have amazing eyes!  gorgeous.  What's your skin tone?


I've got no idea! No MAC counters or anything near me so I've never been able to see what coloring I am. All I know is I usually get the lightest foundation available (with pink undertone). And thank you!


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> I've got no idea! No MAC counters or anything near me so I've never been able to see what coloring I am. All I know is I usually get the lightest foundationeri available (with pink undertone). And thank you!


  oh I understand.. you look like an NW (pink undertones) 10-15 from your pics.

  maybe @erine1881 or @Mac-Guy  could give you a better idea.  

  you are doing great though having picked the right shade / tone!


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Does anyone think that Haircolour should influence lipstick colours?
> 
> Would love to hear!


 It doesn't really for me, mostly because I change my hair color all the time. Right now I'm my natural ash blonde but I'm getting ready to dye it light pink


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> It doesn't really for me, mostly because I change my hair color all the time. Right now I'm my natural ash blonde but I'm getting ready to dye it light pink


  woo hoo.. do share and we can compare how lippies are changed/affected by hair colour


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 18, 2014)

So I've got a question about skin coloring. Does Pink undertones mean NW and yellow NC? So it's like opposite?


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> So I've got a question about skin coloring. Does Pink undertones mean NW and yellow NC? So it's like opposite?


 
  yes.. for MAC, it sure does.

  W = pink
  C = yellow

  N= neutral


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> LOL  Dolly darling.. as in if you have brown hair, does it affect what lippies you wear -- shade ranges?  or blondes?  or redheads?  You have amazing hair, so most colours would look good on you.. but what about the blondes with say a pale pink lippie like the Osbournes (white base) ? Or redheads with plums?  Or brown hair with the new brown lippies which are coming in 2015


  When my hair is pink, I don't wear neon colors. It was just too much competing color. When my hair is black, I don't like to wear pale/super nude/corpse lip colors. I like my neons, red, brights, etc., for darker hair. I didn't wear candy yum yum once with my pink hair. With my black, it looks incredible.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> yes.. for MAC, it sure does.
> 
> W = pink
> C = yellow
> ...


  When I first started getting into MAC, I thought it was the oddest thing.


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 18, 2014)

Here's the next set. My favorites are Brick-o-la and Brave Red.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


>


  Beautiful!


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful!


  love the looks.. I love Bombshell.. lol.  It's a crazy pink but I lubbs it..


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> When I first started getting into MAC, I thought it was the oddest thing.


 
  it really is Dolly..


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Here's the next set. My favorites are Brick-o-la and Brave Red.


  Thank you for sharing ! Very pretty swatches. Brave Red is gorgeous on you, Bombshell and Boyfriend ´ s Stealer too, Caliente is à glitter lippie, very pretty for summer days I think, brick o la is very pretty too neatly organized as always, I love your swatches.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 18, 2014)

I'm wearing Snob here, along with Hip n Happy liner.  I like it, but it doesn't look as good on me when I don't have a smoky eye.  

(MAC Snob, Satin, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, Hip n Happy liner)


----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 18, 2014)

If I may . I've had every color under the rainbow as well. The only thing that has ever clashed was my green hair and red/pink lips.  That didn't stop me much from wearing red lips though!  But out of every hair color black has always been my favorite to pair with any color.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm wearing Snob here, along with Hip n Happy liner.  I like it, but it doesn't look as good on me when I don't have a smoky eye.    [COLOR=181818](MAC Snob[/COLOR][COLOR=181818], Satin, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, Hip n Happy liner)[/COLOR]


  Mandy your complexion and eye coloring is to die!   I really like snob on you though. It looks like a nice neutral lip for you.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm wearing Snob here, along with Hip n Happy liner.  I like it, but it doesn't look as good on me when I don't have a smoky eye.
> 
> (MAC Snob, Satin, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, Hip n Happy liner)


  I love it Mandy!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love it Mandy!


  Thanks, Dolly!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 18, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Mandy your complexion and eye coloring is to die!   I really like snob on you though. It looks like a nice neutral lip for you.


  You are just sweet as pie! Thank you! The complexion is good makeup, though! Lol. I have some pretty bad rosacea underneath.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thanks, Dolly!


  Can I ask what blush you are wearing?


----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You are just sweet as pie! Thank you! The complexion is good makeup, though! Lol. I have some pretty bad rosacea underneath.


  I suffer from rosacea as well. Whatever your using besides the Nars.keep it up


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 18, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> If I may . I've had every color under the rainbow as well. The only thing that has ever clashed was my green hair and red/pink lips.  That didn't stop me much from wearing red lips though!  But out of every hair color black has always been my favorite to pair with any color.


  I had bright copper red hair for a little while and I kept feeling the need to wear more warm neutral makeup all the time...a lot of browns and coppers.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Can I ask what blush you are wearing?


  I can't say for sure, Dolly. This pic is from a couple months ago. If I had to guess, I'd say it is probably Nars Deuceur.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I can't say for sure, Dolly. This pic is from a couple months ago. If I had to guess, I'd say it is probably Nars Deuceur.


Well it is beautiful whatever it is. You look stunning!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 18, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> I suffer from rosacea as well. Whatever your using besides the Nars.keep it up


  I think I am probably wearing the Inglot AMC cream concealer in the green shade in this photo. I just stipple it on my cheeks over the foundation.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well it is beautiful whatever it is. You look stunning!


  Thank you!


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm wearing Snob here, along with Hip n Happy liner.  I like it, but it doesn't look as good on me when I don't have a smoky eye.
> 
> (MAC Snob, Satin, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, Hip n Happy liner)


 
  you look amazing!..your eyes really stand out.. and the lippie works really well with cheek colour!


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I had bright copper red hair for a little while and I kept feeling the need to wear more warm neutral makeup all the time...a lot of browns and coppers.


 
  this!  I want to do something really different but don't want to be tied down to special colours/effects for the whole look to work with my hair.

  grr.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm wearing Snob here, along with Hip n Happy liner.  I like it, but it doesn't look as good on me when I don't have a smoky eye.    [COLOR=181818](MAC Snob[/COLOR][COLOR=181818], Satin, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, Hip n Happy liner)[/COLOR]


Wow your eyes are beautiful I'm a sucker for beautiful eyes more so then anything else on anybody face just something about  the eyes are  the window to the soul snob looks great on u.i tried my on a couple days ago and I think its going badd I only had it for a year it does not have the vanilla smell anymore


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> you look amazing!..your eyes really stand out.. and the lippie works really well with cheek colour!


  Thanks!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> this!  I want to do something really different but don't want to be tied down to special colours/effects for the whole look to work with my hair.  grr.


  I know what you mean. It is probably all in our own heads, though. I'm sure you could make lots of colors work if you were to go red.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 18, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Wow your eyes are beautiful I'm a sucker for beautiful eyes more so then anything else on anybody face just something about  the eyes are  the window to the soul snob looks great on u.i tried my on a couple days ago and I think its going badd I only had it for a year it does not have the vanilla smell anymore


  Aww, thank you so much!! I hate that your Snob is going bad!! It's still so new! I've never actually had a MAC lipstick go bad lol.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Aww, thank you so much!! I hate that your Snob is going bad!! It's still so new! I've never actually had a MAC lipstick go bad lol.


u are welcome I got it at the cco store most of my mac ls are okay but I took out snob and riri boy and riri boy feels and smell different too  idk could just be me


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Aww, thank you so much!! I hate that your Snob is going bad!! It's still so new! I've never actually had a MAC lipstick go bad lol.


  i have had a few go bad.. especially the deep nudes like Taupe, Empowered, Our pick (my fave) .. they all go bad.  It's the brown/black pigment in the emollient which makes them go bad faster than others.


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> u are welcome I got it at the cco store most of my mac ls are okay but I took out snob and riri boy and riri boy feels and smell different too idk could just be me


  lippies are like men.. smell em and you got a whiff of what they've been doing.. lol.

  if it smells different and looks different, they probably have gone bad.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lippies are like men.. smell em and you got a whiff of what they've been doing.. lol.
> 
> if it smells different and looks different, they probably have gone bad.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 18, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lippies are like men.. smell em and you got a whiff of what they've been doing.. lol.  if it smells different and looks different, they probably have gone bad.


Lmbo about the man part hergreyness u crack me up everytime I'm so sad about riri boy one  of my fave from riri collection is it badd I'm still going to wear it plus I have a back really don't want to break out my back up when the open one is still half lefted


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 18, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm wearing Snob here, along with Hip n Happy liner.  I like it, but it doesn't look as good on me when I don't have a smoky eye.    [COLOR=181818](MAC Snob[/COLOR][COLOR=181818], Satin, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, Hip n Happy liner)[/COLOR]


  I love snob on you. And your eye makeup is in point.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm wearing Snob here, along with Hip n Happy liner.  I like it, but it doesn't look as good on me when I don't have a smoky eye.    [COLOR=181818](MAC Snob[/COLOR][COLOR=181818], Satin, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, Hip n Happy liner)[/COLOR]


  Lovely , I love your makeup it is soft and classy. The lipstick looks pretty on you.


----------



## katred (May 19, 2014)

There aren't too many threads I've read start to finish but this one is too amazing. I want to play!   As far as the hair color influencing lipstick choice, I find skin tone is much more important. When I had platinum blonde hair, softer shades still tended to make me look washed out, even though bolder, deeper colors should have been too much.   Even when I had red hair, it didn't change my choices, although redheads are supposedly more restricted in terms of what they can wear.   Ultimately, your skin is your skin and shades that perfect it are going to work no matter what the frame looks like.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

Yes, more lippies Katred join in !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

MAC Sheer Seduction ( I am wearing it today )


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lovely , I love your makeup it is soft and classy. The lipstick looks pretty on you.


  Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 19, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


>


  I missed this one somehow!  I have Bombshell and Brick-o-la and love both.  I was very close to buying Caliente and ended up passing.  I kind of wish I hadn't.  It's pretty!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


  Ugh, I wish I hadn't skipped out on the Temperature Rising dazzle lipsticks now.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 19, 2014)

katred said:


> Ultimately, your skin is your skin and shades that perfect it are going to work no matter what the frame looks like.


  I agree.  I feel so sorry for all the redheads who feel so limited in what they can wear.  They are constantly being limited in clothing and makeup colors.


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 19, 2014)

Goddess of the Sea, one layer. It seems less purple on me and more berry colored!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 19, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> Goddess of the Sea, one layer. It seems less purple on me and more berry colored!


  Yes, it seems more of a berry on me, too!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Ugh, I wish I hadn't skipped out on the Temperature Rising dazzle lipsticks now.


  I ended up with 3, the other ones were sold out, great collection ( much more than Alluring Aquatic in my opinion ), did you pick up TR Feel my Pulse ? I watched your video on Play Land collection, btw very nice  I think the lippies go very well with your skintone and will compliment your Nars blushes too.


----------



## katred (May 19, 2014)

Here's a few from my collection, limited shades that I wish Mac would re-promote. Sorry if that's more irritating than anything, since it's not like you can rush out and buy them, but maybe people can suggest some dupes? I've found these particular ones really difficult to match.

  Lollipop Loving- peach with green-gold shimmer. Peach shades almost never work on me, but this one is a really nice nude






  Bubblegum: cool lavender pick with gold shimmer (This one and LL are both glazes, which I feel is a really underrated formula from Mac. They can be sheer, but they do definitely have a personality.)






  Strawbaby: soft coral red with blue shimmer. I get compliments on this whenever I wear it. I can't believe this one has never been brought back.






  Blooming lovely: Greyed lavender. It's a much cooler shade than Lavender Whip (plus it's an Amplified Creme, so it's more opaque), considerably lighter than Up The Amp





  Isis: I cannot capture the full beauty of this one. It's a cool taupe base with very fine silver and green shimmer. Unbelievably gorgeous. It was a permanent shade for Mac up until about 2002. Haven't seen anything like it before or since. Incredibly creamy frost, too.





  So Original: Deep purple-berry with silver and light gold sparkle. The sparkle on this one is a little grittier than some (although I don't find it irritating) and somehow makes the lips look fuller and smoother, more so than almost any lipstick I've ever tried. I don't know how that works, but I assume that it's because the sparkle is so reflective. It does not read like glitter at all and nothing migrates from the lips.


----------



## User38 (May 19, 2014)

katred said:


> Here's a few from my collection, limited shades that I wish Mac would re-promote. Sorry if that's more irritating than anything, since it's not like you can rush out and buy them, but maybe people can suggest some dupes? I've found these particular ones really difficult to match.
> 
> Lollipop Loving- peach with green-gold shimmer. Peach shades almost never work on me, but this one is a really nice nude
> 
> ...


 
  OMG Katred!  all of them are awesome on you!  I have a weakness for Strawbaby and Lollipop Loving.... I wish they would bring these back but know that the tech has become too expensive again and they would be over $23 so that may be the reason why.

  at the risk of sounding like a broken record.. these ALL look amazing on you!  Welcome to Name that Lippie!  Let's all compare and share!

  xoxox


----------



## User38 (May 19, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> Goddess of the Sea, one layer. It seems less purple on me and more berry colored!


 
  what's the colour of your lips stirfryedshana?  that makes a difference especially for this type of finish.. but, it looks wonderful either way!


----------



## User38 (May 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


 
  and it certainly looks seductive on you Dominique!  just lovely!


----------



## User38 (May 19, 2014)

I did a quick mu this am, and I used the SS from MAC's new AA collex.. here is the pic.  Again my lips are a pinky mauve and since this is a lustre it really gets skewed by my own lip pigmentation.

  Skin:  NC15-20 for reference. Lined with What comes naturally.. (lol it's not even visible on me) I stand by my original thoughts I prefer to stay away from lustres.. lol






  Rose Dressing:  Givenchy..I put this right over the SS since I was told I forgot to put on lipstick.. lol .. more my kinda colour!







  and finally, Christian Dior 999..holds my most favoured lippie status


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 19, 2014)

katred said:


> Here's a few from my collection, limited shades that I wish Mac would re-promote. Sorry if that's more irritating than anything, since it's not like you can rush out and buy them, but maybe people can suggest some dupes? I've found these particular ones really difficult to match.  Lollipop Loving- peach with green-gold shimmer. Peach shades almost never work on me, but this one is a really nice nude
> 
> Bubblegum: cool lavender pick with gold shimmer (This one and LL are both glazes, which I feel is a really underrated formula from Mac. They can be sheer, but they do definitely have a personality.)
> 
> ...


Just looking at these LE shades, makes me wish they would bring them back! They are all so beautiful and the pigmentation looks phenomenal.


----------



## User38 (May 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Just looking at these LE shades, makes me wish they would bring them back! They are all so beautiful and the pigmentation looks phenomenal.


  they were really amazing Dolly.. and Katred wears them so well!  

  we can hope!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

katred said:


> Here's a few from my collection, limited shades that I wish Mac would re-promote. Sorry if that's more irritating than anything, since it's not like you can rush out and buy them, but maybe people can suggest some dupes? I've found these particular ones really difficult to match.
> 
> Lollipop Loving- peach with green-gold shimmer. Peach shades almost never work on me, but this one is a really nice nude
> 
> ...


  Stunning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really think MAC can do EVERY colour ! Very, very pretty on you Katred.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> and it certainly looks seductive on you Dominique!  just lovely!


Thank you


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 19, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> what's the colour of your lips stirfryedshana?  that makes a difference especially for this type of finish.. but, it looks wonderful either way!


They're pretty pigmented, sort of a dark pink, with slight mauve. Most of the time I use Sigma's Lip Halo as a base, but I didn't in this pic. And thanks, it's much darker than I'm used to going but I'm really liking it!


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 19, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I did a quick mu this am, and I used the SS from MAC's new AA collex.. here is the pic.  Again my lips are a pinky mauve and since this is a lustre it really gets skewed by my own lip pigmentation.
> 
> Skin:  NC15-20 for reference. Lined with What comes naturally.. (lol it's not even visible on me) I stand by my original thoughts I prefer to stay away from lustres.. lol
> 
> ...


So pretty! I've been wanting that Givenchy, maybe one day I'll give in and get it!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I did a quick mu this am, and I used the SS from MAC's new AA collex.. here is the pic.  Again my lips are a pinky mauve and since this is a lustre it really gets skewed by my own lip pigmentation.
> 
> Skin:  NC15-20 for reference. Lined with What comes naturally.. (lol it's not even visible on me) I stand by my original thoughts I prefer to stay away from lustres.. lol
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous HerGreyness !

  Love all 3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but Dior 999 looks amazing on you. Beautiful !
  I think 999 is one of the most pretty red ever.


----------



## User38 (May 19, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> So pretty! I've been wanting that Givenchy, maybe one day I'll give in and get it!


  Givenchy has the best lippies .. well, Chanel does too.. and so does MAC.. bla bla

  get it!  you will love it!


----------



## User38 (May 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Gorgeous HerGreyness !
> 
> Love all 3
> 
> ...


 
  thank you Dominque!  I have so many reds and this is one that always always makes me FEEL great!  love it!


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 19, 2014)

You know what's cute, my 7 year old niece is getting into makeup now because when I get new hauls I always show her everything and swatch them for her. She even knows what would look good on her! She's far more tan than me naturally, so she's good at figuring out what darker colors work on her versus my pale skin. I just gave her some of my old makeup to play with and she always asks me to do her makeup when we go out somewhere. Since she's only 7 I usually just do lipstick or gloss and eyeshadow, but I'm excited that she's getting into it! I showed her the packaging for GotS and she loved it. Tried it on her and it looked much more purple than it does on me.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I ended up with 3, the other ones were sold out, great collection ( much more than Alluring Aquatic in my opinion ), did you pick up TR Feel my Pulse ? I watched your video on Play Land collection, btw very nice  I think the lippies go very well with your skintone and will compliment your Nars blushes too.


  I skipped the whole TR collection.  Such a shame.  Thanks for watching my video!  I am still loving the Playland lipsticks!


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 19, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Givenchy has the best lippies .. well, Chanel does too.. and so does MAC.. bla bla
> 
> get it!  you will love it!


You know, a year ago I would have thought it ridiculous to spend $35 on a lipstick....and then here I am today with 3 YSLs in my collection haha. Will definitely be picking up the givenchy next time I do a haul! Hopefully I can sell some jewelry soon so I have some money


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 19, 2014)

katred said:


> Here's a few from my collection, limited shades that I wish Mac would re-promote. Sorry if that's more irritating than anything, since it's not like you can rush out and buy them, but maybe people can suggest some dupes? I've found these particular ones really difficult to match.
> 
> Lollipop Loving- peach with green-gold shimmer. Peach shades almost never work on me, but this one is a really nice nude
> 
> ...


  OMG, why would you show me so many amazing discontinued shades! LOL, seriously, they all look amazing.  I am especially loving Lollipop Loving (which I have been lemming for a while), Strawbaby, and Isis is just to die for...so unique!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 19, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I did a quick mu this am, and I used the SS from MAC's new AA collex.. here is the pic.  Again my lips are a pinky mauve and since this is a lustre it really gets skewed by my own lip pigmentation.
> 
> Skin:  NC15-20 for reference. Lined with What comes naturally.. (lol it's not even visible on me) I stand by my original thoughts I prefer to stay away from lustres.. lol
> 
> ...


  That is an amazing red!!


----------



## User38 (May 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> OMG, why would you show me so many amazing discontinued shades! LOL, seriously, they all look amazing.  I am especially loving Lollipop Loving (which I have been lemming for a while), Strawbaby, and Isis is just to die for...so unique!


 

I think it's great to show LE as well as current and and not very popular brands.. that way we can all learn and keep an eyeball out for great colours!  Or if they repromote.. lol


----------



## katred (May 19, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> OMG Katred!  all of them are awesome on you!  I have a weakness for Strawbaby and Lollipop Loving.... I wish they would bring these back but know that the tech has become too expensive again and they would be over $23 so that may be the reason why.
> 
> at the risk of sounding like a broken record.. these ALL look amazing on you!  Welcome to Name that Lippie!  Let's all compare and share!
> 
> xoxox


  Thank you very much! 

  You've probably hit the nail on the head with the reason why they haven't re-promoted these shades. Certainly it's not for lack of demand, but if the price would jump that much, then it would be hard to explain.


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 19, 2014)

YSL Corail Jalouse, no lip liner.


----------



## User38 (May 19, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> YSL Corail Jalouse, no lip liner.


 
  oh, I nearly got that one!  it's gorgeous! I got the Rose Asarine.. will try to post after I have lunch!  Love it on you though.. those shades really work well with your skin.


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 19, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh, I nearly got that one!  it's gorgeous! I got the Rose Asarine.. will try to post after I have lunch!  Love it on you though.. those shades really work well with your skin.


Definitely post Rose Asarine, I've been thinking of getting that one. I do have Rose Nellia which I can post later. I really want Rose Paris, but I can't find it anywhere!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 19, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I think it's great to show LE as well as current and and not very popular brands.. that way we can all learn and keep an eyeball out for great colours!  Or if they repromote.. lol


  Me, too.  I have a weakness for gorgeous discontinued shades, especially the really unique shades.  I might have to hunt some of these down.  I really wish MAC would get unique with their colors again like they used to.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 19, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> they were really amazing Dolly.. and Katred wears them so well!    we can hope!


She really does! They all suit her very well!


----------



## User38 (May 19, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> Definitely post Rose Asarine, I've been thinking of getting that one. I do have Rose Nellia which I can post later. I really want Rose Paris, but I can't find it anywhere!


  will do!  will hunt for it later this pm.. having lunch and a brief meeting soon.

  xoxo


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 19, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> will do!  will hunt for it later this pm.. having lunch and a brief meeting soon.
> 
> xoxo


Have a good lunch! I'm gonna nap since I didn't get much sleep last night...but I got Mystical so it was worth it!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I skipped the whole TR collection.  Such a shame.  Thanks for watching my video!  I am still loving the Playland lipsticks!


Such a shame euh, well there are so many collections that are worth the splurge  I skip most of them in fact, many never arrive here. Playland is very pretty and the lipsticks look like fruit, the collection launches online but not at my local MAC store for some reason. Well never mind,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a lot of collections are waiting for us !


----------



## katred (May 19, 2014)

I know a couple of people in the Guerlain thread were asking about how Rose Grénat compared to a couple of other limited edition Rouge G shades: 

  Madame Batifole (applied on very chapped, dry lips)






  Provocative






  Rose Grénat


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> You know, a year ago I would have thought it ridiculous to spend $35 on a lipstick....and then here I am today with 3 YSLs in my collection haha. Will definitely be picking up the givenchy next time I do a haul! Hopefully I can sell some jewelry soon so I have some money


Givenchy lipsticks are really great, they are pricey here too ( 34 € ), but definitely worth buying. I agree 35$ on a lipstick is a bit insane but Givenchy,  Dior, Guerlain or Chanel and YSL of course ( and others ^^) are really awesome brands.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

katred said:


> I know a couple of people in the Guerlain thread were asking about how Rose Grénat compared to a couple of other limited edition Rouge G shades:
> 
> Madame Batifole (applied on very chapped, dry lips)
> 
> ...


Gorgeous ! Those lipsticks are made for you !


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 19, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I did a quick mu this am, and I used the SS from MAC's new AA collex.. here is the pic.  Again my lips are a pinky mauve and since this is a lustre it really gets skewed by my own lip pigmentation.
> 
> Skin:  NC15-20 for reference. Lined with What comes naturally.. (lol it's not even visible on me) I stand by my original thoughts I prefer to stay away from lustres.. lol
> 
> ...


  Holy smokes HG! The Christian dior 999 lippie is pure sexy! Love love love that one.the others are pretty too but that one is my favorite!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 19, 2014)

katred said:


> I know a couple of people in the Guerlain thread were asking about how Rose Grénat compared to a couple of other limited edition Rouge G shades:
> 
> Madame Batifole (applied on very chapped, dry lips)
> 
> ...


  Slightest difference in all the shades, very slight but oh so beautiful on you!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 19, 2014)

katred said:


> I know a couple of people in the Guerlain thread were asking about how Rose Grénat compared to a couple of other limited edition Rouge G shades:
> 
> Madame Batifole (applied on very chapped, dry lips)
> 
> ...


  All of those shades suit you so beautifully!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

Riri Woo ( sorry for the lighting but it's a bit stormy here or better say it looks like storm ). It is so dry, more than matte !


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Riri Woo ( sorry for the lighting but it's a bit stormy here or better say it looks like storm ). It is so dry, more than matte !


  Yea Riri woo has a bit of tug but that's what retro mattes do.
  It looks beautiful, way deeper than Ruby woo.
  Do you notice that too?


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea Riri woo has a bit of tug but that's what retro mattes do.
> It looks beautiful, way deeper than Ruby woo.
> Do you notice that too?


 Riri Woo is very deep indeed ( much more than on that picture ), yes the retro matte texture is so difficult to apply and play with - but so is Ruby Woo -
  Here are Ruby Woo and Riri Woo on my hand, Riri Woo has more subtle pink undertones IMO.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Riri Woo is very deep indeed ( much more than on that picture ), yes the retro matte texture is so difficult to apply and play with - but so is Ruby Woo -  Here are Ruby Woo and Riri Woo on my hand, Riri Woo has more subtle pink undertones IMO.


  They look so similar on the hand, but on the lips very different! 
  Perhaps you are right about Riri Woo having subtle pink undertones,
  I am always trying to describe it compared to ruby woo and can only think of deeper lol.
  But thank you for the swatches.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They look so similar on the hand, but on the lips very different!
> Perhaps you are right about Riri Woo having subtle pink undertones,
> I am always trying to describe it compared to ruby woo and can only think of deeper lol.
> But thank you for the swatches.


Me too lol, I was told both were similar but it's not true at all, I will swatch them on my lips ( when my lips are not so dry ), clearly they are different, that's why I needed so much Riri Woo lipstick.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

I found this, Ruby Woo versus Riri Woo  :

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/05/mac-riri-woo-swatches-review-comparison


*SOURCE : VAMPYVARNISH*


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Me too lol, I was told both were similar but it's not true at all, I will swatch them on my lips ( when my lips are not so dry ), clearly they are different, that's why I needed so much Riri Woo lipstick.


  I have two Riri Woo's and I love them! My favorites by far! 
  I had ruby Woo and gave it away lol didn't like it much! 
  Thanks for posting the link by the way !


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 19, 2014)

I wish I had known it was that much different.  All I kept hearing was how similar they are, and they do look pretty much identical on a hand swatch, but obviously not on the lips.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I found this, Ruby Woo versus Riri Woo  :
> 
> http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/05/mac-riri-woo-swatches-review-comparison
> 
> ...


  See even on her, on the hand almost identical.
  On the lips way different. Ruby Woo is more orange
  Riri Woo has more red.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I wish I had known it was that much different.  All I kept hearing was how similar they are, and they do look pretty much identical on a hand swatch, but obviously not on the lips.


  Totally different on the lips!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 19, 2014)

MAC Fusion Pink, Amplified Creme, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Fusion Pink, Amplified Creme, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


  Gorgeous on you, it's a vibrant colour !  ( love the blue necklace too, lovely )


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Fusion Pink, Amplified Creme, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


  Beautiful!


----------



## User38 (May 19, 2014)

katred said:


> I know a couple of people in the Guerlain thread were asking about how Rose Grénat compared to a couple of other limited edition Rouge G shades:
> 
> Madame Batifole (applied on very chapped, dry lips)
> 
> ...


  yikes Katred... those are amazing on you too!  I need that R.Grenat.. lol.  

  thanks for posting!


----------



## User38 (May 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Fusion Pink, Amplified Creme, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


 
  Gorgeous Mandy.. I think this is one of the loveliest shades on you posted so far!  your whole look is just very sublte but sexxxxy!


----------



## User38 (May 19, 2014)

I had my lunch and then took a meeting, and used a fave colour of mine after lunch.  This one is Opera Rose #29 YSL.  It is just luscious going on, very velvety and gives a smooth but not shiny finish.  No liner on mauvey pink lips.  Nc 15-20 skin.






  and as promised to sirfryedshana.. this is Rose Asarine YSL .. it's newer in the lineup but just as lovely .. at least I love it. lol.  No liner.  Pink mauve pigmentation on lips, NC15-20 skin colour. This one has good lasting power and leaves the SAME colour as a lip stain on lips which is wonderful for me as I eat and talk them all into nothingness.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 19, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I had my lunch and then took a meeting, and used a fave colour of mine after lunch.  This one is Opera Rose #29 YSL.  It is just luscious going on, very velvety and gives a smooth but not shiny finish.  No liner on mauvey pink lips.  Nc 15-20 skin.
> 
> and as promised to sirfryedshana.. this is Rose Asarine YSL .. it's newer in the lineup but just as lovely .. at least I love it. lol.  No liner.  Pink mauve pigmentation on lips, NC15-20 skin colour. This one has good lasting power and leaves the SAME colour as a lip stain on lips which is wonderful for me as I eat and talk them all into nothingness.


Beautiful hg!


----------



## User38 (May 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful hg!


  thank you darling Dolly


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 19, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Gorgeous Mandy.. I think this is one of the loveliest shades on you posted so far!  your whole look is just very sublte but sexxxxy!


  Thank you so much!  I really adore Fusion Pink.  It's one that I haven't given a lot of love recently, although I used to wear it a great deal.  I need to start wearing it more often again.


----------



## katred (May 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Slightest difference in all the shades, very slight but oh so beautiful on you!


  Thank you (and all of you for the compliments- I'm very flattered)! I would say that Madame Batifole is noticeably cooler, although still close. The other two are just a hair different. There's a faint shimmer to RG that Provocative doesn't have.    





MandyVanHook said:


> [COLOR=181818]MAC Fusion Pink, Amplified Creme, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner[/COLOR]


  GAWJUS!! Fusion Pink is a fantastic colour. I haven't been giving mine enough love lately. Looks more berry on you than on me. It suits you perfectly.


----------



## katred (May 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Armani Ecstasy in 400* (bottom,  it is similar to a MAC Mineralize lipstick or better say it is close to it in terms of texture, quite moisturizing ) *Armani 400* *Armani 410*  Both are very creamy, very pigmented.


  It's funny because I was thinking about picking up 410 last week. I have the ecstasy and maestro versions of 400, so maybe I don't need this one. They do look quite similar. On the other hand, I want all the rouge d'armani lipsticks I can get.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 19, 2014)

katred said:


> Thank you (and all of you for the compliments- I'm very flattered)! I would say that Madame Batifole is noticeably cooler, although still close. The other two are just a hair different. There's a faint shimmer to RG that Provocative doesn't have.  GAWJUS!! Fusion Pink is a fantastic colour. I haven't been giving mine enough love lately. Looks more berry on you than on me. It suits you perfectly.


  Thank you! It really is a pretty shade!


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thank you! It really is a pretty shade!


   Your makeup is always perfection!


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 19, 2014)

More! I love Chatterbox. It gets lots of play. Also, Charmed, I'm Sure is a winner but limited edition. And cockney. Ok. There's a lot to love here


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 19, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Your makeup is always perfection!


  You are too kind!


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You are too kind!


  It's the truth. Especially your eye makeup. I can't do that for the life of me.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 19, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


>


  Beautiful!  You have been doing so many of these!  Thank you so much! Chili looks especially fantastic on you.  One of my favorites, particularly in the fall.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 19, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> More! I love Chatterbox. It gets lots of play. Also, Charmed, I'm Sure is a winner but limited edition. And cockney. Ok. There's a lot to love here


Tell me how you make all the lippies look so beautiful on you!


----------



## User38 (May 19, 2014)

katred said:


> It's funny because I was thinking about picking up 410 last week. I have the ecstasy and maestro versions of 400, so maybe I don't need this one. They do look quite similar. On the other hand, I want all the rouge d'armani lipsticks I can get.


  lol Katred.. I am ordering from these swatches too.  All the numbers were screwy and could no trust them.. but I trust Dominique's!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Fusion Pink, Amplified Creme, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  There hasn't been one color that you have posted that I haven't liked on you.


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Beautiful!  You have been doing so many of these!  Thank you so much! Chili looks especially fantastic on you.  One of my favorites, particularly in the fall.


  Thank you!! Chili is great.    





Dolly Snow said:


> Tell me how you make all the lippies look so beautiful on you!


  Thank you! I always thought my upper lip was too small.   





Uptownbackinit said:


> Mandy pandy  There hasn't been one color that you have posted that I haven't liked on you.


  *blushing*


----------



## allthingsglam (May 19, 2014)

tom ford casbalansa lipstick no lip liner matte feel I love this lipstick it can be dressed up or dressed down its my perfect everyday lippie


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 19, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> tom ford casbalansa lipstick no lip liner matte feel I love this lipstick it can be dressed up or dressed down its my perfect everyday lippie


You're so beautiful! That is the perfect everyday lipstick for you!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You're so beautiful! That is the perfect everyday lipstick for you!


awwwww thanks dolly I'm blushing


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

katred said:


> It's funny because I was thinking about picking up 410 last week. I have the ecstasy and maestro versions of 400, so maybe I don't need this one. They do look quite similar. On the other hand, I want all the rouge d'armani lipsticks I can get.


well, I don't know if you need that one,  I think Armani lipsticks are very good and very pretty too,  but they  somehow lack subtlety in my opinion ( in terms of pigments ).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's stormy here, I might be wrong ? But I don't think so. Armani lippies are highly pigmented, the texture is awesome though.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> tom ford casbalansa lipstick no lip liner matte feel I love this lipstick it can be dressed up or dressed down its my perfect everyday lippie


Lovely on you !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


>


I love them all, Close Contact is a bit nude but the other ones look great on you, Cockney is my fav I think. Thank you


----------



## allthingsglam (May 19, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> [COLOR=181818]MAC Fusion Pink, Amplified Creme, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner[/COLOR]very beautiful  need to try this lippie its not a very talked about one but I get so caught up in le that I forget about the premenant ones very beautiful


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol Katred.. I am ordering from these swatches too.  All the numbers were screwy and could no trust them.. but I trust Dominique's!


lol thank you HeyGreyness
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but am I to be trusted euh I don't know, the swatches are pretty accurate I think but yes lack of subtlety IMO, I love my Armani lippies though, I mean by that in terms of pigments and colour.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lovely on you !


thanks so much


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2014)

You' re welcome , those TF lippies were made for you, they are truly beautiful and obviously worth buying.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  MAC Carnal Instinct


----------



## geeko (May 20, 2014)

Here are my lip swatches  All fired up  ... matte finish red lipstick with a slight pink tone to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Flat out fabulous ..... lined with heroine lipliner. Matte finish... magenta purplish pink lippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Girl about town lipstick..... cremesheen finish lined with embrace me lip pencil. Fuschia pink lippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Dangerous retro matte lipstick ... matte finish.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Original lip color. Sorry look horrible in this pic no mu


----------



## geeko (May 20, 2014)

Sorry I had to break my lip swatches in 2 parts.. quite a number to load  Lady danger lipstick lined with chicory lip pencil finish off with korean candy sheen supreme over to give a glossy finish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Talk that talk lipstick with talk that talk lippencil. Lippie was so dryin n patchy dat I had to add on a rule of plum lipglass over it which is le and a very dark burgundy lipgloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Relentlessy red retro matte lipstick ....orange undertone red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And my favourite heroine lipstick


----------



## geeko (May 20, 2014)

And  I love some of etude hse lippies.. it is a korean brand. They have some nice hot pink lippies


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2014)

geeko said:


> Sorry I had to break my lip swatches in 2 parts.. quite a number to load  Lady danger lipstick lined with chicory lip pencil finish off with korean candy sheen supreme over to give a glossy finish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Truly stunning. ! You look like a doll  Every lipstick is magnificent on you . Thank you so much for the swatches !


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 20, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> tom ford casbalansa lipstick no lip liner matte feel I love this lipstick it can be dressed up or dressed down its my perfect everyday lippie


  Perfect indeed!  That color is gorgeous on you!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Truly stunning. ! You look like a doll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  She does look just like a doll!  Beautiful!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2014)

*Kiko Breezy Shine lipgloss 05, very good IMO and not pricey. ( Summer 2014 new glosses )*


----------



## VelvetLips (May 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Truly stunning. ! You look like a doll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Absolutely beautiful! I especially love Girl about town, Talk That Talk and Heroine on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 20, 2014)

geeko said:


>


  So beautiful! @geeko you are just so beautiful!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So beautiful! @geeko you are just so beautiful!


  I keep asking myself, "Is she real?"  She just looks like a porcelain doll!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 20, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I keep asking myself, "Is she real?"  She just looks like a porcelain doll!


  I hope so, we had a full on convo a few nights back lol.
  Even without makeup she is stunning!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope so, we had a full on convo a few nights back lol.
> Even without makeup she is stunning!


True, even without makeup she is beautiful. I love the swatches too, those lippies are to die for !


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> True, even without makeup she is beautiful.* I love the swatches too, those lippies are to die for !*


  Agreed! She has so many wonderful lipsticks!


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 20, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I had my lunch and then took a meeting, and used a fave colour of mine after lunch.  This one is Opera Rose #29 YSL.  It is just luscious going on, very velvety and gives a smooth but not shiny finish.  No liner on mauvey pink lips.  Nc 15-20 skin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely will have to get Rose Asarine! Still wanting Rose Paris but can't find it anywhere...Opera Rose is also on my list!


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 20, 2014)

YSL Rose Nellia, no lip liner.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2014)

Beautiful HerGreyness
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, Rose Paris is not available on Sephora.fr either. There are actually few shades available.


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Beautiful HerGreyness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I can't find Rose Paris anywhere, not even on the YSL site!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> YSL Rose Nellia, no lip liner.


It looks lovely on you


----------



## User38 (May 20, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> Nope, I can't find Rose Paris anywhere, not even on the YSL site!


  wow.. I love it and did buy 2... so I am all set. It was up on Nordies last time I looked.


----------



## User38 (May 20, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> YSL Rose Nellia, no lip liner.


 
  this is really pretty.. it's a more of a corally shade.. lovely!


----------



## User38 (May 20, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> tom ford casbalansa lipstick no lip liner matte feel I love this lipstick it can be dressed up or dressed down its my perfect everyday lippie


  Glammy it's gorgeous on you!  you look amazing!


----------



## User38 (May 20, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing  @geeko   the lippies are amazing on you.. all of them!  And your skin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. you are really gorgeous!


----------



## User38 (May 20, 2014)

Today I used Scarlet Ibis /MAC.  It's sadly LE but it's one hella colour..one of hall of famers.  Skin NC 15-20, lips pinky mauve.  No liner used this is a Matte Red/orange  with hint of coral.. and it's opaque with just one pass.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 20, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Today I used Scarlet Ibis /MAC.  It's sadly LE but it's one hella colour..one of hall of famers.  Skin NC 15-20, lips pinky mauve.  No liner used this is a Matte Red/orange  with hint of coral.. and it's opaque with just one pass.


  Sigh... just stunning.  I missed out on this one.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 20, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Today I used Scarlet Ibis /MAC.  It's sadly LE but it's one hella colour..one of hall of famers.  Skin NC 15-20, lips pinky mauve.  No liner used this is a Matte Red/orange  with hint of coral.. and it's opaque with just one pass.


hg i love Scarlet Ibis especially on you!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Today I used Scarlet Ibis /MAC.  It's sadly LE but it's one hella colour..one of hall of famers.  Skin NC 15-20, lips pinky mauve.  No liner used this is a Matte Red/orange  with hint of coral.. and it's opaque with just one pass.


  Scarlet Ibis is so pretty on you. What a gorgeous lipstick ( People stare when I wear Scarlet Ibis, it's very intense and bold )


----------



## User38 (May 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Scarlet Ibis is so pretty on you. What a gorgeous lipstick ( People stare when I wear Scarlet Ibis, it's very intense and bold )


  Thank you Dominique.. I love it.  It's one of my most backed up colours.. lol.  yes, they sometimes stare at me tooo.. and then I just pucker up. ha.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Thank you Dominique.. I love it.  It's one of my most backed up colours.. lol.  yes, they sometimes stare at me tooo.. and then I just pucker up. ha.








 euh I don't pucker up, but sometimes they would really deserve it !


----------



## katred (May 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> well, I don't know if you need that one,  I think Armani lipsticks are very good and very pretty too,  but they  somehow lack subtlety in my opinion ( in terms of pigments ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well, I love the RdA formula, but I have to agree with you that most of them don't have the subtlety that would make their shades more original. Some of them do, but I find that Guerlain are much better at coming up with shades that are fiendishly difficult to match. Even when I have similar shades to a Guerlain lipstick (particularly the Rouge Gs), there's always something that distinguishes them. 

  I didn't get a close-up of the lips with this one, but it's not hard to spot... This is my new favourite lippie this week, Bite Beauty Crimson





  I love it enough that I've even allowed it to interrupt my commitment to wear a different colour every day for a month... It's too pretty and too nice a formula to wear just once. (Now that I think of it, I'm pretty sure that Armani has or had a shade pretty close to this- 513 or 514, I believe.)


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 20, 2014)

katred said:


> Well, I love the RdA formula, but I have to agree with you that most of them don't have the subtlety that would make their shades more original. Some of them do, but I find that Guerlain are much better at coming up with shades that are fiendishly difficult to match. Even when I have similar shades to a Guerlain lipstick (particularly the Rouge Gs), there's always something that distinguishes them.
> 
> I didn't get a close-up of the lips with this one, but it's not hard to spot... This is my new favourite lippie this week, Bite Beauty Crimson
> 
> ...


  This photo is stunning!  So is the lipstick.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2014)

katred said:


> Well, I love the RdA formula, but I have to agree with you that most of them don't have the subtlety that would make their shades more original. Some of them do, but I find that Guerlain are much better at coming up with shades that are fiendishly difficult to match. Even when I have similar shades to a Guerlain lipstick (particularly the Rouge Gs), there's always something that distinguishes them.
> 
> I didn't get a close-up of the lips with this one, but it's not hard to spot... This is my new favourite lippie this week, Bite Beauty Crimson
> 
> ...


The Rouges G are unique, I could not agree more.
  Crimson looks beautiful on you, it's so bright I love it !


----------



## User38 (May 20, 2014)

katred said:


> Well, I love the RdA formula, but I have to agree with you that most of them don't have the subtlety that would make their shades more original. Some of them do, but I find that Guerlain are much better at coming up with shades that are fiendishly difficult to match. Even when I have similar shades to a Guerlain lipstick (particularly the Rouge Gs), there's always something that distinguishes them.
> 
> I didn't get a close-up of the lips with this one, but it's not hard to spot... This is my new favourite lippie this week, Bite Beauty Crimson
> 
> ...


 
  Gorgeous! Katred this is one of the most lovely shades I have seen on you.... but yes, Armani's 514 is similar from looking at it on you.  If it's Bite it would be a lot less expensive though, which is a consideration.

  Beautiful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 20, 2014)

katred said:


> Well, I love the RdA formula, but I have to agree with you that most of them don't have the subtlety that would make their shades more original. Some of them do, but I find that Guerlain are much better at coming up with shades that are fiendishly difficult to match. Even when I have similar shades to a Guerlain lipstick (particularly the Rouge Gs), there's always something that distinguishes them.   I didn't get a close-up of the lips with this one, but it's not hard to spot... This is my new favourite lippie this week, Bite Beauty Crimson
> 
> I love it enough that I've even allowed it to interrupt my commitment to wear a different colour every day for a month... It's too pretty and too nice a formula to wear just once. (Now that I think of it, I'm pretty sure that Armani has or had a shade pretty close to this- 513 or 514, I believe.)


Your eyes are so beautiful! Your complexion is so clear and the lipstick go perfectly together! Stunning!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2014)

I've just visited* Bite Beauty blog*, OMG a blue lipstick an a lip lab
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sadly enough we never have niche brands here and worse Burberry was discontinued, a shame really.


----------



## User38 (May 20, 2014)

This is one of all timer faves, Givenchy Fuschia Irrestible.  the casing is tdf.. black leather.. the texture is smooth and the finish is semi matte.  No liner used and wear time is about 4-6 hours on me (no food, just drinks).  Skin NC15-20, lips are pink mauve.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> This is one of all timer faves, Givenchy Fuschia Irrestible.  the casing is tdf.. black leather.. the texture is smooth and the finish is semi matte.  No liner used and wear time is about 4-6 hours on me (no food, just drinks).  Skin NC15-20, lips are pink mauve.


  Simply gorgeous HerGreyness !


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 20, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> wow.. I love it and did buy 2... so I am all set. It was up on Nordies last time I looked.


  Not on Nordies, at least not anymore  I've check Sephora, Nordies, the YSL site...I MUST FIND IT.


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 20, 2014)

Wait okay, I found one on a website called P.H.L Storehouse...anyone ever heard of that?


----------



## User38 (May 20, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> Not on Nordies, at least not anymore  I've check Sephora, Nordies, the YSL site...I MUST FIND IT.


  Seriously.. wow.. I was sure they still had it at nordies or online... I don't think it's been disc.


----------



## User38 (May 20, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> Wait okay, I found one on a website called P.H.L Storehouse...anyone ever heard of that?


  no stirfryedshana.. never heard of them.  Did you look on Ebay?  prices might not be so high there.. possibly maybe.  but it might be worth looking

  good luck doll


----------



## allthingsglam (May 20, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Glammy it's gorgeous on you!  you look amazing!


Thanks soooooooooo much hergreyness


----------



## allthingsglam (May 20, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> This is one of all timer faves, Givenchy Fuschia Irrestible.  the casing is tdf.. black leather.. the texture is smooth and the finish is semi matte.  No liner used and wear time is about 4-6 hours on me (no food, just drinks).  Skin NC15-20, lips are pink mauve.


sexy lips I love this color


----------



## jennyap (May 21, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *geeko* 



Sorry I had to break my lip swatches in 2 parts.. quite a number to load

Lady danger lipstick lined with chicory lip pencil finish off with korean candy sheen supreme over to give a glossy finish.




Talk that talk lipstick with talk that talk lippencil. Lippie was so dryin n patchy dat I had to add on a rule of plum lipglass over it which is le and a very dark burgundy lipgloss




Relentlessy red retro matte lipstick ....orange undertone red




And my favourite heroine lipstick





  Wow Geeko! You always look great in brights, but I absolutely LOVE Talk That Talk on you, looks completely amazing!


----------



## geeko (May 21, 2014)

Thnx so much for all the kind comments. I used not to be into lippies but now goin thru the phrase of lookin for nice bold lippies.  her greynedd: scarlet inis looks good on u... it is one of my fav orangey reds frm mac as well


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 21, 2014)

MAC Fleshpot, Satin, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, Dervish lip pencil lined and filled in, Fleshpot applied to center of lips and blended out


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> [COLOR=181818]MAC Fleshpot[/COLOR][COLOR=181818], Satin, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, Dervish lip pencil lined and filled in, Fleshpot applied to center of lips and blended out[/COLOR]


I love it!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Fleshpot, Satin, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, Dervish lip pencil lined and filled in, Fleshpot applied to center of lips and blended out


You look like a porcelain doll, lovely !


----------



## User38 (May 21, 2014)

geeko said:


> her greynedd: scarlet inis looks good on u... it is one of my fav orangey reds frm mac as well


  thank you geeko.. I have a hit and miss thing going on with my lippies.. haha.  I wish I had your skin darling.. anything looks great on you!


----------



## User38 (May 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You look like a porcelain doll, lovely !


 
  I second or third that motion.. you look lovely Mandy!  your skin and the pink on the eyes.. fabulous!


----------



## User38 (May 21, 2014)

I am having a horrible lippie day.. lol.  I used Mac Mocha.. and it's blah on me. I will post pics.  It;s opaque so it covers my pink mauve lips. but something doesn't work. grr  It;s a peachy brown and pulls a bit orange on me.  






  After lunch I was fed up with Mocha so I found MAC Hibiscus (both in the Surf baby packaging so stored together ).. and applied that.  No liner over pink mauve lips.. I definitey feel that the brighter shades make me feel better.. and thus look better.  This is an orange with slight golden sheen.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am having a horrible lippie day.. lol.  I used Mac Mocha.. and it's blah on me. I will post pics.  It;s opaque so it covers my pink mauve lips. but something doesn't work. grr  It;s a peachy brown and pulls a bit orange on me.
> 
> After lunch I was fed up with Mocha so I found MAC Hibiscus (both in the Surf baby packaging so stored together ).. and applied that.  No liner over pink mauve lips.. I definitey feel that the brighter shades make me feel better.. and thus look better.  This is an orange with slight golden sheen.


Hibiscus is beautiful! I still like Mocha on you. I still think it looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am having a horrible lippie day.. lol.  I used Mac Mocha.. and it's blah on me. I will post pics.  It;s opaque so it covers my pink mauve lips. but something doesn't work. grr  It;s a peachy brown and pulls a bit orange on me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Hibiscus was made for you HerGreyness, Mocha is just more muted but pretty too IMO. Surf Baby, such a gorgeous collection ! I picked up 1 es, a shame, but unforgettable Surf Baby


----------



## User38 (May 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Hibiscus was made for you HerGreyness, Mocha is just more muted but pretty too IMO. Surf Baby, such a gorgeous collection ! I picked up 1 es, a shame, but unforgettable Surf Baby


 
  thank you Dominque.. I want to grow up like Iris Apfel.. lol.

  grey hair, and hot crazy lipsticks


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> thank you Dominque.. I want to grow up like Iris Apfel.. lol.
> 
> grey hair, and hot crazy lipsticks


I love Iris Apfel, she is unique ! Crazy lippies and glasses too !


----------



## katred (May 21, 2014)

Reading this thread, I really think I need to finally try a Givenchy lipstick. I have one Rouge Interdit from a few years back, but none of this new formula. For some reason, the colours never look that original to me and I'm REALLY trying not to duplicate shades.   Mandy- your lipsticks are wonderful, but I would LOVE to see you do a tutorial on eye makeup. Your shadows always look seamless and almost airbrushed.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I second or third that motion.. you look lovely Mandy!  your skin and the pink on the eyes.. fabulous!


  Thank you all so much!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am having a horrible lippie day.. lol.  I used Mac Mocha.. and it's blah on me. I will post pics.  It;s opaque so it covers my pink mauve lips. but something doesn't work. grr  It;s a peachy brown and pulls a bit orange on me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love them both on you!  I don't own Mocha because I always felt that Taupe was close enough, but I think I do want it.  I actually got Hibiscus not that long ago.  I had been looking for it for a long time and my hubby found it online and surprised me with it.  He had to pay more than retail, but I'm so glad that I have it.  It really is one of my favorites!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2014)

One of my fav ever

  MAC Musky Amethyst





  no back up.... I'mp still crying over it 3 years later !


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> One of my fav ever  MAC Musky Amethyst
> 
> no back up.... I'mp still crying over it 3 years later !


I see why it's a favorite it is stunning..so sad :crybaby: no back up


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> One of my fav ever
> 
> MAC Musky Amethyst
> 
> ...


  I've heard quite a few people crying over musky amethyst.  It is gorgeous!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I see why it's a favorite it is stunning..so sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes...... But maybe MAC will repromote one day  It's truly gorgeous, the model was wearing it on the promo picture. Everything from Semi-Precious was sold out when I arrived at the MAC store, fortunately Musky Amethyst was waiting for me !


----------



## liba (May 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Does anyone think that Haircolour should influence lipstick colours?
> 
> Would love to hear!


  I love this thread so far HG! I'll be sure to post some lip swatches soon when my dust has settled a bit. 

  Haircolor definitely comes into play when picking lipstick, but I think more so when it's not one's natural shade. Henna redheads have to be so much more careful when using neutrals (the wrong shade just washes everything out, including the hair), while blondes have to think twice about strong colors unless they're ready for the punk rock look. It's never the end of the world if you balance things out with the right eye and cheek makeup, though! Personal style and attitude goes a very long way too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm lucky because my coloring has always made it easy to use pretty much anything - not so lucky for my wallet, though.


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 21, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> [COLOR=181818]MAC Fleshpot[/COLOR][COLOR=181818], Satin, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, Dervish lip pencil lined and filled in, Fleshpot applied to center of lips and blended out[/COLOR]


  Dayum girl! Smoldering


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words, ladies. You all look amazing!! I'm adding lispticks to my wish list!!  Favs are Cravings and Creme de la Femme


----------



## User38 (May 21, 2014)

liba said:


> I love this thread so far HG! I'll be sure to post some lip swatches soon when my dust has settled a bit.
> 
> Haircolor definitely comes into play when picking lipstick, but I think more so when it's not one's natural shade. Henna redheads have to be so much more careful when using neutrals (the wrong shade just washes everything out, including the hair), while blondes have to think twice about strong colors unless they're ready for the punk rock look. It's never the end of the world if you balance things out with the right eye and cheek makeup, though! Personal style and attitude goes a very long way too.
> 
> ...


  thank you Liba!.. I hope you join us.. I would ultimately like anyone to be able to visualize the differrences in colours and textures and how they change on our lips.  it's so individual.  My hair is again in a state of flux.. the dark has been washing out and it's now a mousey brown.. lol.  Everything goes down the drain. I have really thought of red hair.. but that would be a nightmare for maintenance as well as the greys. I would end up looking like some lost bohemian with flaming hair.  

  you have great colouring.. I have non defined coluring, which can make me pasty faced or vibrant depending on the amount of work I need to put in or on my face.  Recently, it's becoming less and less.. and my main thing is a big bright lip


----------



## User38 (May 21, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


>


  one of my go to's second to Mehr (I will wear it tomorrow and post a pic), is Craving.. it's just so easy to use.  So is Creme de la femme.. love them all on you though!


----------



## geeko (May 21, 2014)

Yeah I do arree with her greyness. The same lippie can look diff on diff people. This is a great thread to see how lippies look on diff people. Thnx hergreyness for startin this thread. Such a useful thread  btw mandy I like ur latest post on the where u were wearin fleshpot. Somehow I feel I can never carry off nude nudes. Not my fav colour but it looks great on u


----------



## geeko (May 21, 2014)

And more lippie swatches frm me.. ysl rouge pur coture #27 is also one of my fav hot pink lippies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like this heart to heart lipstick frm mac which came in in a set in one of the past xmas collections. Shame they din sell it individually


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 21, 2014)

geeko said:


> And more lippie swatches frm me.. ysl rouge pur coture #27 is also one of my fav hot pink lippies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such pretty colors


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> And here is Guerlain Rose Grenat ( after drinking some water lol, and no wine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I LOVE this on you Dominigue!  I'm so glad you twisted my surgical arm to make me get it---no regrets


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 21, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Dayum girl! Smoldering


  Aww, thanks, Sweetie!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 21, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Thanks for all the kind words, ladies. You all look amazing!! I'm adding lispticks to my wish list!!  Favs are Cravings and Creme de la Femme


  I have most of these. Craving is one of my favorites of all time. It instantly brightens my face!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 21, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> one of my go to's second to Mehr (I will wear it tomorrow and post a pic), is Craving.. it's just so easy to use.  So is Creme de la femme.. love them all on you though!


  Yes, Craving is great!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 21, 2014)

geeko said:


> And more lippie swatches frm me.. ysl rouge pur coture #27 is also one of my fav hot pink lippies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Heart to heart looks like the perfect rose pink!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2014)

katred said:


> I know a couple of people in the Guerlain thread were asking about how Rose Grénat compared to a couple of other limited edition Rouge G shades:
> 
> Madame Batifole (applied on very chapped, dry lips)
> 
> ...


  All so, so pretty on you Katred!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2014)

geeko said:


>


  I adore # 27* Fuchsia Innocent*






 One of my fav vibrant pinks!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Holy smokes HG! The Christian dior 999 lippie is pure sexy! Love love love that one.the others are pretty too but that one is my favorite!


   Totally agree with 999---the matching NP is smoldering too!!!  Did you see the old promo pics for---just beautiful!!! That's what made me buy it.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2014)

Trying to catch up------You ladies ALL look so AMAZING in your lip products---awesome idea for a thread!!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I LOVE this on you Dominigue!  I'm so glad you twisted my  surgical arm to make me get it---no   regrets[/COLOR]p:


    I am glad you now have the Rouge G, surgical arm or not it was meant to be LOL and this is a must have)  Thank you, Medgal I really think Rose Grenat is beautiful on everyone,


----------



## Dominique33 (May 22, 2014)

True Love' Kiss ( I picked it up this morning, I love the colour and the texture too )  It is not so bold it is just pretty IMO


----------



## VelvetLips (May 22, 2014)

Lip swatches on NW 10ish skin, pale pink lips, no liner (Burt's Bees lip balm underneath TTT)





  Riri Woo (Retro Matte)





  Relentlessly Red (Retro Matte)





  Talk That Talk (Retro Matte)


----------



## Dominique33 (May 22, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Lip swatches on NW 10ish skin, pale pink lips, no liner (Burt's Bees lip balm underneath TTT)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful ! The retro matte texture is awesome. Drying but awesome !


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 22, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Lip swatches on NW 10ish skin, pale pink lips, no liner (Burt's Bees lip balm underneath TTT)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow, Relentlessly Red actually looks almost red on you!


----------



## VelvetLips (May 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Wow, Relentlessly Red actually looks almost red on you!


  What color is it on you? It's quite red on me, actually. A neon bright corally/orangey/pinkish red. (That sounds like it's every color of the rainbow at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Really an unusual color and I don't know how to describe it any better. It's also an awkward choice for me because I'm usually not into these kinds of colors but I do enjoy this one.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 22, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> What color is it on you? It's quite red on me, actually. A neon bright corally/orangey/pinkish red. (That sounds like it's every color of the rainbow at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's beautiful.  It's definitely  more of a pink on me, though!  You really pull the color off beautifully.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 22, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> True Love' Kiss ( I picked it up this morning, I love the colour and the texture too )  It is not so bold it is just pretty IMO


Oh I like tlk and it looks better on you than me lol. Love it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 22, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Lip swatches on NW 10ish skin, pale pink lips, no liner (Burt's Bees lip balm underneath TTT)
> 
> Riri Woo (Retro Matte)
> 
> ...


Well well lol! All three colors are stunning! I have RRW and TTT and now I was RR too! Hmmm are you an nw or nc?


----------



## VelvetLips (May 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well well lol! All three colors are stunning! I have RRW and TTT and now I was RR too! Hmmm are you an nw or nc?


  I believe that I am around NW 10. I couldn't be matched at the counter (too pale for the foundation shades they offer) but I am pretty convinced that I am cool toned because I have a lot of pinkish undertones, freckles and bluish veins on my arm. 

  Do you have All fired up?

  Actually, I feel like TTT has a little too much black in it to look good on me. From a distance it looks like really dark brown or black lipstick. Only in certain light you will see the plummyness of it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 22, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> I believe that I am around NW 10. I couldn't be matched at the counter (too pale for the foundation shades they offer) but I am pretty convinced that I am cool toned because I have a lot of pinkish undertones, freckles and bluish veins on my arm.   Actually, I feel like TTT has a little too much black in it to look good on me. From a distance it looks like really dark brown or black lipstick. Only in certain light you will see the plummyness of it.


Oh dear in the mac world an NW is an NC in the real world...see I am cool toned I have a lot of pink undertones...but in the mac world thats NW it is all reversed lol So I was wondering because RRW and TTT look the similar on me...so I was curious because I want RR lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 22, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> I believe that I am around NW 10. I couldn't be matched at the counter (too pale for the foundation shades they offer) but I am pretty convinced that I am cool toned because I have a lot of pinkish undertones, freckles and bluish veins on my arm.   Do you have All fired up?  Actually, I feel like TTT has a little too much black in it to look good on me. From a distance it looks like really dark brown or black lipstick. Only in certain light you will see the plummyness of it.


I haven't picked up all fired up I haven't looked for it lol I need too though. I love TTT on you, to me it looks like a dark dark purple with deep burgundy


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love TTT on you, to me it looks like a dark dark purple with deep burgundy


  You need All Fired Up!


----------



## VelvetLips (May 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So I was wondering because RRW and TTT look the similar on me...so I was curious because I want RR lol


  Yes that made it hard for me to understand what shade I am in the beginning. But I read some blogger's advice on MAC shades and then quickly understood that my coloring must make me NW.

  Definitely look out for AFU. It is beautiful. I can add a lip swatch of it if you like. I haven't worn it out yet because I got it in fall and it felt so bright and summery to me. At first I thought RR and AFU would be super close but they're not and I'm glad I got AFU a little while ago. I knew it is perm but it was sold out everywhere...driving me nuts.


----------



## VelvetLips (May 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It's beautiful.  It's definitely  more of a pink on me, though!  You really pull the color off beautifully.


  Thank you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 22, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Yes that made it hard for me to understand what shade I am in the beginning. But I read some blogger's advice on MAC shades and then quickly understood that my coloring must make me NW.  Definitely look out for AFU. It is beautiful. I can add a lip swatch of it if you like. I haven't worn it out yet because I got it in fall and it felt so bright and summery to me. At first I thought RR and AFU would be super close but they're not and I'm glad I got AFU a little while ago. I knew it is perm but it was sold out everywhere...driving me nuts.


I know MAC is confusing. Yes please Id love to see it! It drives me nuts too. Perm but completely sold out ridiculous smh


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You need All Fired Up!


I will swatch it today


----------



## VelvetLips (May 22, 2014)

Here it is. Both All fired up. The first one is closer to direct sunlight, taken by the window. As you can see, depending on the light it might look more red or more pink. I like it both ways


----------



## Dominique33 (May 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh I like tlk and it looks better on you than me lol. Love it!


Thank you  but you know as usual, I applied it layered. It's quite a go-to red lipstick I think, really wearable( much more than I thought ).


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 22, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Here it is. Both All fired up. The first one is closer to direct sunlight, taken by the window. As you can see, depending on the light it might look more red or more pink. I like it both ways


  I need this! It is so pretty on you. 
  It really is more of a pink with a little dash of red.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 22, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Here it is. Both All fired up. The first one is closer to direct sunlight, taken by the window. As you can see, depending on the light it might look more red or more pink. I like it both ways


It's bright, love it ( both ways too ) !


----------



## VelvetLips (May 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need this! It is so pretty on you.
> It really is more of a pink with a little dash of red.


  Exactly! You will love it

  Edit: Stupid me! I just realized I had already posted a lip swatch of AFU back on page 4.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need this! It is so pretty on you.  It really is more of a pink with a little dash of red.


  It's so smooth, too, especially for a retro matte.


----------



## VelvetLips (May 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It's so smooth, too, especially for a retro matte.


  Yes! Awesome texture. Just like RR


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 22, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Exactly! You will love it
> 
> Edit: Stupid me! I just realized I had already posted a lip swatch of AFU back on page 4.


  Lmao I didn't even remember well its ok more AFU pictures lol


----------



## geeko (May 22, 2014)

The lipstick frm mac xmas set abt 3 yrs bck.. yes thr lipstick is still in good condition


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 22, 2014)

geeko said:


>


  Really beautiful


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Here it is. Both All fired up. The first one is closer to direct sunlight, taken by the window. As you can see, depending on the light it might look more red or more pink. I like it both ways


 
  Velvet.. it's gorgeous on you and an awesome colour... I have it too and will use it after I have lunch.  This way we can all see how skin clearly affects the colour (I am NC 15-20) as  it clearly does not look as good on me..I will let you guys decide.


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

geeko said:


>


  now that's a beautiful nude lip on you! love it!


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

another issue:  Age?  I have read from internet guru's that when one is "mature" one must use "lighter, sheer, glossy colours".  I do the exact opposite.. lol. I am must be very immature but I love my reds, fuschias and brights.

  does anyone have any thoughts on this.  I don't want to wind up like every mature woman with nondescript lips. My lips must lead the charge into any room.. lol.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 22, 2014)

Strawbaby: soft coral red with blue shimmer. I get compliments on this whenever I wear it. I can't believe this one has never been brought back.









  I wish Strawbaby looked like this on me! It's gorgeous on you. It's essentially a MLBB with shimmer on me... which I still love it, but it just pops on you!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> another issue:  Age?  I have read from internet guru's that when one is "mature" one must use "lighter, sheer, glossy colours".  I do the exact opposite.. lol. I am must be very immature but I love my reds, fuschias and brights.
> 
> does anyone have any thoughts on this.  I don't want to wind up like every mature woman with nondescript lips. My lips must lead the charge into any room.. lol.


LOL very immature
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so am I then. I love wearing bold colours, HeyGreyness gurus have odd and noxious ideas really.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> another issue:  Age?  I have read from internet guru's that when one is "mature" one must use "lighter, sheer, glossy colours".  I do the exact opposite.. lol. I am must be very immature but I love my reds, fuschias and brights.
> 
> does anyone have any thoughts on this.  I don't want to wind up like every mature woman with nondescript lips. My lips must lead the charge into any room.. lol.


  HELL NO! Keep doing what you are doing hg! 
  My grandma always wore RED lipstick bright red in fact.
  Just because you are mature doesn't mean you have to be an old bitty with no lipstick lipstick ya know.

  I actually think mature women who wear bold colors are happier.
  I would like to think when I mature that it would be acceptable by the beauty world to wear my bold brights and darks.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 22, 2014)

So many I want to respond to in this thread but it would take me all day! Everyone looks lovely in all of these lipsticks!!

  I'm going to actually put on makeup for the first time in a while today. Not sure what lipstick I will wear, but I intend to post today.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 22, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> So many I want to respond to in this thread but it would take me all day! Everyone looks lovely in all of these lipsticks!!
> 
> I'm going to actually put on makeup for the first time in a while today. Not sure what lipstick I will wear, but I intend to post today.








Great, join us !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 22, 2014)

*Urban Decay Gash *( Vintage ! )


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 22, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Urban Decay Gash *( Vintage ! )


  Whoa thats beautiful!


----------



## katred (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> another issue:  Age?  I have read from internet guru's that when one is "mature" one must use "lighter, sheer, glossy colours".  I do the exact opposite.. lol. I am must be very immature but I love my reds, fuschias and brights.
> 
> does anyone have any thoughts on this.  I don't want to wind up like every mature woman with nondescript lips. My lips must lead the charge into any room.. lol.


  The older I get, the less mature I get? Personally, I find that I like bright colours more as I get older and, since bold colours offer better definition of the lip, I don't see why we shouldn't wear them as we age. 

  What I've discovered after years of playing around with more muted tones is that my colouring and complexion looks best when I use strong, clearly defined colours. Softer colours are actually trickier, because I find they age me, or make my face look heavier. (In the last year, I've been reading a lot about colour analysis and the psychology of colour, which has been a great help in figuring out what works best for me.)


----------



## Dominique33 (May 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Whoa thats beautiful!


Thank you  the packaging is a bit different from the Revolution ones : purple and a sword, lol launched ages ago and I swatched it for the thread, actually I don't wear it any longer ( smells weird ) but Gash, I recall everyone wanting it. They did relaunch it this spring but I didn't purchase it though.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 22, 2014)

katred said:


> The older I get, the less mature I get? Personally, I find that I like bright colours more as I get older and, since bold colours offer better definition of the lip, I don't see why we shouldn't wear them as we age.
> 
> What I've discovered after years of playing around with more muted tones is that my colouring and complexion looks best when I use strong, clearly defined colours. Softer colours are actually trickier, because I find they age me, or make my face look heavier. (In the last year, I've been reading a lot about colour analysis and the psychology of colour, which has been a great help in figuring out what works best for me.)


Definitely bright shades brighten the face, I read on a French blog that " quote " _red is a trivial and vulgar "_ colour..... Poor girl, really.


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Urban Decay Gash *( Vintage ! )


 

  Gorgeous [email protected]  love the depth of it on you!


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

katred said:


> The older I get, the less mature I get? Personally, I find that I like bright colours more as I get older and, since bold colours offer better definition of the lip, I don't see why we shouldn't wear them as we age.
> 
> What I've discovered after years of playing around with more muted tones is that my colouring and complexion looks best when I use strong, clearly defined colours. Softer colours are actually trickier, because I find they age me, or make my face look heavier. (In the last year, I've been reading a lot about colour analysis and the psychology of colour, which has been a great help in figuring out what works best for me.)


  I totally agree .. light shades drown me out and don't make me look .. err, happy.  I look sad and drawn and what I could do before with a deep smoked eye and pale lips, I now have to use a shade like Mehr to deepen my own lip colour.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 22, 2014)

EFFIN AWESOME thread!  Hate that I'm 17 pages behind though...  *continues to read*


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Lip swatches on NW 10ish skin, pale pink lips, no liner (Burt's Bees lip balm underneath TTT)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Velvet Lips---how appropriate!  I love all 3 of these lippies on you!  So pretty!!!


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

After several futile attempts at hunting for my AFU (I have the bu but can't find the one currently being used.. ha.) I  will post Mehr which is a pink mauve/browny.. which is my all time Fave of any nudes.  I don't consider nudes a "white out" effect. I need some strenght in my lips no matter what. Skin NC 15-20, lips mauve pink. No liner (can't you tell.. lol). Lasts for 6 hours even when I eat.. if not more. Drinks only 8.. lol. 






  I also love this one which of course is also LE:  Pink Pigeon, but is easily dupeable imo. Hot pink with blue undertones.  NC 15-20 skin, no liner, on pink mauve lips.  Matte finish.. amazing lasting power.







  finally another LE: Mac Ablaze used with Ablaze liner.. NC15-20 skin, mauve pink lips.. great coverage and lasting power.  Knock your socks off in two seconds orange corally red.


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

*on a hunting mission for my AFU .. I HATE when this happens..


----------



## Dominique33 (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Gorgeous [email protected]  love the depth of it on you!


Thank you  in fact* Gash *is very deep, back in 2003 or so it was seen as the boldest red ever. I would have the previous- previous packaging ( very simple and classy ) but I lost it when I moved out from my apart. Things have really changed, at that time UD was really innovative IMO. Here is the np, Vintage too  sorry off topic !


----------



## allthingsglam (May 22, 2014)

geeko said:


> The lipstick frm mac xmas set abt 3 yrs bck.. yes thr lipstick is still in good condition


This is beautiful I want need to track this one down


----------



## Dominique33 (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> After several futile attempts at hunting for my AFU (I have the bu but can't find the one currently being used.. ha.) I  will post Mehr which is a pink mauve/browny.. which is my all time Fave of any nudes.  I don't consider nudes a "white out" effect. I need some strenght in my lips no matter what. Skin NC 15-20, lips mauve pink. No liner (can't you tell.. lol). Lasts for 6 hours even when I eat.. if not more. Drinks only 8.. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Beautiful ! *Mehr is stunning, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pink Pigeon and Ablaze too.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> *HELL NO! Keep doing what you are doing hg! *
> My grandma always wore RED lipstick bright red in fact.
> Just because you are mature doesn't mean you have to be an old bitty with no lipstick lipstick ya know.
> 
> ...






Absolutely Dolly


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Fleshpot, Satin, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, Dervish lip pencil lined and filled in, Fleshpot applied to center of lips and  blended out


  You're _*beautiful*_ Mandy!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You're _*beautiful*_ Mandy!!! [/COLOR]retty:


  You're beautiful!


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You're _*beautiful*_ Mandy!!!


  yea, she is a HOTTIE!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I had my lunch and then took a meeting, and used a fave colour of mine after lunch.  This one is Opera Rose #29 YSL.  It is just luscious going on, very velvety and gives a smooth but not shiny finish.  No liner on mauvey pink lips.  Nc 15-20 skin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Lovely HG----I really like YSL lippies a lot!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> *YSL Rose Nellia*, no lip liner.


  That's really pretty too!!!!


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Lovely HG----I really like YSL lippies a lot!!!!


 
  the texture of these is amazing Meddy, and the complexity of the colours is so unique..


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 22, 2014)

Figured it would be best to start with my beloved. This is Viva Glam III. NW13ish skin, relatively pigmented lips.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm wearing Snob here, along with Hip n Happy liner.  I like it, but it doesn't look as good on me when I don't have a smoky eye.
> 
> (MAC Snob, Satin, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, Hip n Happy liner)


    Mandy, Snob is my fav lippie to wear w/a smokey eye too.  I love you in pink---just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Figured it would be best to start with my beloved. This is Viva Glam III. NW13ish skin, relatively pigmented lips.


 
  I love it on you!  your vampy look is just awesome!  thank you for sharing!  did you line?  I am having a puff face day, or maybe it's my sun block which I changed.. hmm.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I love it on you!  your vampy look is just awesome!  thank you for sharing!  did you line?  I am having a puff face day, or maybe it's my sun block which I changed.. hmm.


Nope, no liner. Just a quick application so I could post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And thank you!!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Today I used Scarlet Ibis /MAC.  It's sadly LE but it's one hella colour..one of hall of famers.  Skin NC 15-20, lips pinky mauve.  No liner used this is a Matte Red/orange  with hint of coral.. and it's opaque with just one pass.


i love si one of my fave colors it looks beautiful on u hergreyness


katred said:


> Well, I love the RdA formula, but I have to agree with you that most of them don't have the subtlety that would make their shades more original. Some of them do, but I find that Guerlain are much better at coming up with shades that are fiendishly difficult to match. Even when I have similar shades to a Guerlain lipstick (particularly the Rouge Gs), there's always something that distinguishes them.   I didn't get a close-up of the lips with this one, but it's not hard to spot... This is my new favourite lippie this week, Bite Beauty Crimson
> 
> I love it enough that I've even allowed it to interrupt my commitment to wear a different colour every day for a month... It's too pretty and too nice a formula to wear just once. (Now that I think of it, I'm pretty sure that Armani has or had a shade pretty close to this- 513 or 514, I believe.)


so beautiful   





HerGreyness said:


> This is one of all timer faves, Givenchy Fuschia Irrestible.  the casing is tdf.. black leather.. the texture is smooth and the finish is semi matte.  No liner used and wear time is about 4-6 hours on me (no food, just drinks).  Skin NC15-20, lips are pink mauve.


 So beautiful I can see why u love it


jennyap said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *geeko*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ttt and heroine looks stunning on u  





MandyVanHook said:


> [COLOR=181818]MAC Fleshpot[/COLOR][COLOR=181818], Satin, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, Dervish lip pencil lined and filled in, Fleshpot applied to center of lips and blended out[/COLOR]


 So soft and beautiful   





Dominique33 said:


> One of my fav ever  MAC Musky Amethyst
> 
> no back up.... I'mp still crying over it 3 years later !


i love love love this color its so beautiful


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> yea, she is a HOTTIE!


  *blush*


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Mandy, Snob is my fav lippie to wear w/a smokey eye too.  I love you in pink---just gorgeous!!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you so much!!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> As do I HG.  I don't think these "rules" are accurate in all situations.  I go with what looks good on me--age defying bold colors that brighten my face!
> 
> Meeeeee toooo!!!!
> 
> ...


Gorgeous !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> tom ford casbalansa lipstick no lip liner matte feel I love this lipstick it can be dressed up or dressed down its my perfect everyday lippie
> Really pretty ATG---soft and romantic!!!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 22, 2014)

Yes agree Medgal, it is* romantic *( thank you, I was unable to find the right word ! )


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 22, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Figured it would be best to start with my beloved. This is Viva Glam III. NW13ish skin, relatively pigmented lips.


  Wow, I might have to get this!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> *blush* <3









 You're rocking it Mandy!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 22, 2014)

geeko said:


> The lipstick frm mac xmas set abt 3 yrs bck.. yes thr lipstick is still in good condition


  This is really pretty. It looks like melted caramel. Not sure if I could pull it off, though?


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You're rocking it Mandy![/COLOR]


  Hahaha! You are so sweet!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 22, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Figured it would be best to start with my beloved. This is Viva Glam III. NW13ish skin, relatively pigmented lips.


Ahh I love it! I always see it instore and never swatch it! Maybe I should lol?


----------



## allthingsglam (May 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Very pretty!!![/COLOR]


thanks so much medgal I'm blushing


Dominique33 said:


> Yes agree Medgal, it is *romantic* ( thank you, I was unable to find the right word ! )


awwwwww thanks so much u all are awesome I'm in bed with a badd cold u both just made me smile this cold is taking all my energy I drank tea honey lemons u name it I'm praying I feel better tommorow


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes agree Medgal, it is* romantic *( thank you, I was unable to find the right word ! )


  You?  Never HG!


----------



## VelvetLips (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> *on a hunting mission for my AFU .. I HATE when this happens..


  Now I want you to find it  You made me curious and I'm all set to let you know it's just as beautiful on you as you say it's on me. I love that the same shade looks different on all of us. We should embrace all lip and skin tones


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Figured it would be best to start with my beloved. This is Viva Glam III. NW13ish skin, relatively pigmented lips.


  Beautiful---looks like VGIII was made for your lips---very becoming!!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful---looks like VGIII was made for your lips---very becoming!!!


  Thank you very much!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 22, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Do it! It's so gorgeous and the formula is great.   Absolutely! It was my second MAC lipstick after Russian Red.   Cool    Thank you very much!


I must go try it them hopefully this weekend! Thank you lol


----------



## Dominique33 (May 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You?  Never HG![/COLOR]  :haha:


  Me ? No way LOL )))


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 22, 2014)

This is Wet n Wild Megalast in Ravin Raisin. $2!!! I had to do a full face photo because it wasnt looking true to color with a closer pic.  I have on no other makeup so don't mind the rest of my face lol


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have on no other makeup so don't mind the rest of my face lol


 
  lovely! you look great in deep vampy shades!


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

I just had cofee with mom and she was rockin a red lippie.. I asked her for it and lo!  it's Revlon Fire and Ice.. from the 50s I think.. anyway, did a quick swipe and wanted to show you guys.  It's a Revlon luster and it's a gorgeous colour imo. A classic. I still prefer heavy mattes for me. This gives good coverage and is a red orange with a bit of frost .. tiny.  Skin NC 15-20, mauvey pink lips.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I just had cofee with mom and she was rockin a red lippie.. I asked her for it and lo!  it's Revlon Fire and Ice.. from the 50s I think.. anyway, did a quick swipe and wanted to show you guys.  It's a Revlon luster and it's a gorgeous colour imo. A classic. I still prefer heavy mattes for me. This gives good coverage and is a red orange with a bit of frost .. tiny.  Skin NC 15-20, mauvey pink lips.


  What a gorgeous color, and it looks so nice with your skintone!


----------



## liba (May 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> As do I HG.  I don't think these "rules" are accurate in all situations.  I go with what looks good on me--age defying bold colors that brighten my face!
> 
> Meeeeee toooo!!!!
> 
> ...


  Makeup rules are meant to be broken, if only for variety and fashion. Not to mention, every time there's a new leap in technology, that throws the old rules out the window right there, too. Whee, makeup is fun!


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

liba said:


> I am really not sure what route I'm going to take when I go grey. If I stay naturally grey, that's probably going to look authoritative but also a little bit like a poodle or poorly sheered sheep with the curliness. It'll probably be the most flattering to the rest of my coloring, though. When I was a kid, I always wished I could have lavender hair, but I'd never allow myself the insane bleaching that'd need to be done to get it prepped for that, so maybe when it's all white I can do my lavender and periwinkle dreams on it.
> 
> The one picture I remember of you posting your whole face, your hair was very very light - platinum blonde or very pale white grey? I thought that looked super striking and awesome with the red lips.  All this hair dying is only worth it if you have the time for it plus the inclination to enjoy the pampering feeling of spending the day at the salon. Still, I could picture you looking faaaabooo with deep scarlet henna red hair. Trying for a naturalistic hair color is sort of an unnecessary bother if you already have a striking style and attitude - just go all the way blatant is what I say. At least scarlet will be more generally flattering to your skin tone than trying to get just that right shade of brunette, brown or blonde.
> 
> ...


  Thank you liba!  you make me think straight.. lol.

  I agree on the greying hair.. I have had fits and starts of going grey, going crazy with 1 inch roots and dying again. It's a hard rollercoaster to get off from. I am thinking i might stay dark brown for awhile and see how the greys come back. lol.  As for my pic, I have had platinum blonde and blonde hair for years and years.. it goes with my skin and affords me the leeway to really play with mu.. but I am at a cross in the road (I know, Yogi Berra not the Bear would tell me to take it).  But I am a stubborn broad who has to overthink most things. lol.

  thanks for the AFU pic, I think it looks great on you despite the aggravation .. I love my AFU and wear it often. I just found my lost one in a purse I wore when I was travelling.. lol.  Typical too.
  it's my modus operandi with lippies I use a lot.. I leave them in known places and they find their way back after a brief hiatus.

  I like the idea of colour on the eyes. I have been toying with Teals, and some greens.. but still not steady on my fingers after so many years of neutrals neutrals and neutrals.

  i will take it as it comes.. for now!

  thanks for posting.. you look awesome as always!


----------



## mosha010 (May 22, 2014)

Liba for girl crush of the day!


----------



## liba (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Thank you liba!  you make me think straight.. lol.
> 
> I agree on the greying hair.. I have had fits and starts of going grey, going crazy with 1 inch roots and dying again. It's a hard rollercoaster to get off from. I am thinking i might stay dark brown for awhile and see how the greys come back. lol.  As for my pic, I have had platinum blonde and blonde hair for years and years.. it goes with my skin and affords me the leeway to really play with mu.. but I am at a cross in the road (I know, Yogi Berra not the Bear would tell me to take it).  But I am a stubborn broad who has to overthink most things. lol.
> 
> ...


  Thanks sweetie! My hair was always so dry and grew so slowly, that kept me away from hair dye like the plague. Not to mention, I have seriously orange undertones in my hair - when the summer sun hits it from behind, it looks bright carrot top red. If I tried to bleach that, it would be an unholy mess. Now, very soon you will have tons of free time on your hands and I encourage you to dye your hair every high maintenance color of your dreams then! You will go to some nice salon, or maybe you will know a hairdresser who will come to your house, then you crack open the wine, lounge around waiting for it to cure while gossiping and having a pedicure and so on! It'll feel divinely decadent, instead of this burden of "there is not enough time in the universe to wait for all this junk to be over". You do have the perfect look to just let it go 100% grey and then just do some severe black streaks instead, like a reverse Lilly Munster - that would be awesome as hell worn down or up in a twist!

  About those colorful eye shadows: I really need to post a look with Playland - I thought that color would get limited use, even though it was a better gold for me than most others, but I am totally loving it with deep bottle green or sparkling teal or purplish navy blue shadow on the lids. I skip liner with those shadows and instead just use a good thick coat of mascara (I'm loving that new Studio Sculpt mascara, because it makes my lashes really thick around the roots - no need for extra liner with that). Gel liner + colors like that on the lids starts getting too far into the goth zone, especially with red lips, although I really like bright pastel colors on the lids with winged gel liner. I skip using a contour color in the crease with these looks, so it stays a little underdone and stark - this style look so much better when you leave bits out and keep it very throwaway and underdone, like "I don't NEED makeup, I just slapped this on because I'm wild 'n crazy! Where's my catwalk at?"


----------



## liba (May 22, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Liba for girl crush of the day!


  I hate doing selfies when I'm trying to get that lipstick looking accurate, but if you like it, I won't act like a rabid opossum raccoon about it!


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

liba said:


> Thanks sweetie! My hair was always so dry and grew so slowly, that kept me away from hair dye like the plague. Not to mention, I have seriously orange undertones in my hair - when the summer sun hits it from behind, it looks bright carrot top red. If I tried to bleach that, it would be an unholy mess. Now, very soon you will have tons of free time on your hands and I encourage you to dye your hair every high maintenance color of your dreams then! You will go to some nice salon, or maybe you will know a hairdresser who will come to your house, then you crack open the wine, lounge around waiting for it to cure while gossiping and having a pedicure and so on! It'll feel divinely decadent, instead of this burden of "there is not enough time in the universe to wait for all this junk to be over". You do have the perfect look to just let it go 100% grey and then just do some severe black streaks instead, like a reverse Lilly Munster - that would be awesome as hell worn down or up in a twist!
> 
> About those colorful eye shadows: I really need to post a look with Playland - I thought that color would get limited use, even though it was a better gold for me than most others, but I am totally loving it with deep bottle green or sparkling teal or purplish navy blue shadow on the lids. I skip liner with those shadows and instead just use a good thick coat of mascara (I'm loving that new Studio Sculpt mascara, because it makes my lashes really thick around the roots - no need for extra liner with that). Gel liner + colors like that on the lids starts getting too far into the goth zone, especially with red lips, although I really like bright pastel colors on the lids with winged gel liner. I skip using a contour color in the crease with these looks, so it stays a little underdone and stark - this style look so much better when you leave bits out and keep it very throwaway and underdone, like "I don't NEED makeup, I just slapped this on because I'm wild 'n crazy! Where's my catwalk at?"








  ooooo I like the Lily munster look..!! Goes with my Uncle Fester vibes.. lol.

  I have done pastels on eyes..since last year and they worked well (liner always!) but I am in a slump for the neutrals.  Yes, no contour.. it's just too heavy and "done" with contour.. since I have a large space on my upper lids, I sometimes use Kid or Naked or just bronzer to contour a tiny tad.. not more.  but I need the lashes and liner. ha.

  Can't wait till I am so free that I can have my hair cravings, foot massages and mani pedis anytime all the time!


----------



## mosha010 (May 22, 2014)

liba said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Hahaha I know what u mean.  It takes me forever cause I want the picture to accurately portray the closest of a lip color.   But you're rocking it!!! Even if u were a rabid opossum!!!!! Liba for girl crush of the dayyyyyy! All in favor say aye!


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> But you're rocking it!!! Even if u were a rabid opossum!!!!! Liba for girl crush of the dayyyyyy! All in favor say aye!


  AYE!!!!

  Mosha dear, how is your dress coming along?  

  xoxo


----------



## liba (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ooooo I like the Lily munster look..!! Goes with my Uncle Fester vibes.. lol.
> 
> I have done pastels on eyes..since last year and they worked well (liner always!) but I am in a slump for the neutrals.  Yes, no contour.. it's just too heavy and "done" with contour.. since I have a large space on my upper lids, I sometimes use Kid or Naked or just bronzer to contour a tiny tad.. not more.  but I need the lashes and liner. ha.
> 
> ...


  Aye Aye, me matey!


----------



## mosha010 (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I had to have the buttons redone with the netting ON them cause I only did satin the first time. And I still haven't picked out the lace.  I have a few contenders. I still have time but I have to hurry up and choose it so I can work on the veil.  I have a fitting of the muslin version (mock version of dress) for Saturday and I'm going tomorrow to yet another lace place to look ..... It has to be the right one! Lol.  I'm bridezillaing this part I know


----------



## geeko (May 22, 2014)

liba said:


> Actually, I like a neutral eye shadow with noticeable contour worn with a very neutral lip - like a tinted sheer gloss instead of lipstick. Those AA glosses are perfect for that sort of thing.
> 
> I'm only not a fan of the black wings + neutral shadow + strong lip thing. If you're going to wear a strong lip, just get those wings going on and skip the shadow, or do lots of texture (I adore my dearly beloved  Deeply Dashing pressed pigment with pencil liner and any kind of strong lip) but no powdery fake natural skin look on those lids.
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah , i like the patent lip polishes but i do agree with u that when i wear them i have to put very little eye make up or neutral eye make up, anything more.. it looks jus weird. but i m loving my Go for girlie patent lip polish lip pencil though


----------



## liba (May 22, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I had to have the buttons redone with the netting ON them cause I only did satin the first time. And I still haven't picked out the lace. I have a few contenders. I still have time but I have to hurry up and choose it so I can work on the veil. I have a fitting of the muslin version (mock version of dress) for Saturday and I'm going tomorrow to yet another lace place to look ..... It has to be the right one! Lol. I'm bridezillaing this part I know


  If you're not bridezilla-ing the dress, there's no point in being a bridezilla at all, darling!

  When exactly is the big day?


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I had to have the buttons redone with the netting ON them cause I only did satin the first time. And I still haven't picked out the lace. I have a few contenders. I still have time but I have to hurry up and choose it so I can work on the veil. I have a fitting of the muslin version (mock version of dress) for Saturday and I'm going tomorrow to yet another lace place to look ..... It has to be the right one! Lol. I'm bridezillaing this part I know


 
  just breathe.. lol

  don't worry it will all be perfect!


----------



## mosha010 (May 22, 2014)

6/14.  Got less than a month to pull this off lol


----------



## mosha010 (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I know!  The thought is making me hyperventilate ..


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

geeko said:


> Yeah , i like the patent lip polishes but i do agree with u that when i wear them i have to put very little eye make up or neutral eye make up, anything more.. it looks jus weird. but i m loving my Go for girlie patent lip polish lip pencil though


 
  Geeko, I think you bought all of the GFG .. lol  .. all sold out it seems.


----------



## liba (May 22, 2014)

geeko said:


> Yeah , i like the patent lip polishes but i do agree with u that when i wear them i have to put very little eye make up or neutral eye make up, anything more.. it looks jus weird. but i m loving my Go for girlie patent lip polish lip pencil though


  I went bonkers for all of them! I only skipped two. Go For Girlie is up near the top for me, though, that's for sure and I remember the picture you posted with it in the PP thread - it looks beyond perfect on you!

  The only one I BU'ed was Spontaneous, because that's my perfect mauvey MLBB and will never go out of style in any way. I was wearing Kittenish the most, but I'm segueing to GFG and Teen Dream now and soon will start busting out Sultana more often, with some bronzer on the face.


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

liba said:


> I went bonkers for all of them! I only skipped two. Go For Girlie is up near the top for me, though, that's for sure and I remember the picture you posted with it in the PP thread - it looks beyond perfect on you!
> 
> The only one I BU'ed was Spontaneous, because that's my perfect mauvey MLBB and will never go out of style in any way. I was wearing Kittenish the most, but I'm segueing to GFG and Teen Dream now and soon will start busting out Sultana more often, with some bronzer on the face.


  I have all of them, but don't have the bottom coloured section.. so I used nail polish in a matching colour to id them more easily... lol. It's not great but it's usable.


----------



## liba (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Geeko, I think you bought all of the GFG .. lol  .. all sold out it seems.


  I know I yammered at everyone about how it was one of the best of the crop. For you, HG, I think Sweet Experience with some peachy pink gloss on top would be even better, though, because then you could get your eye liner ON.


----------



## liba (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have all of them, but don't have the bottom coloured section.. so I used nail polish in a matching colour to id them more easily... lol. It's not great but it's usable.


  I need to start doing that with my lipsticks - my old eyes are starting to become unhappy with MAC's microscopic printing on the labels.


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

liba said:


> You will ace it! Get yourself a pair of panties with a Superman S on the tush and wear them every day until then to remind yourself of your true nature!
> 
> I need to start doing that with my lipsticks - my old eyes are starting to become unhappy with MAC's microscopic printing on the labels.


  lol I know she willl.. she's like superwoman on that phone. lol.  An amazing kid
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  Liba darling.. and I am even older.. I need a magnifying glass to see the damn print.. it makes me angry. I don't know how many mfgs of casings have submitted really lovely casings, in colour matched to product, clear tops, even suggested letter initialling CS, A, S, L, M etc.. but no, it's cheaper but the MAC image would be ruined.. says some creative peep and any updating flies out the doors.

  grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mosha010 (May 22, 2014)

Hahahah @liba my nickname in college was "super" hahaha thank u for that moment of reminiscence


----------



## liba (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol I know she willl.. she's like superwoman on that phone. lol.  An amazing kid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I do honestly believe that MAC gets away with all the crazy colors they churn out precisely because of the feeling of extreme continuity the packaging provides. Some psychological trick that boring packaging gives the consumer an extra urge to go extreme on their yearning for colors!!morecolors!!!!

  I just heard someone being interviewed on the radio about a new book that compiles the latest in research on psychological cues and triggers. One study showed that people who were freshly showered were dramatically more likely to cheat on a test than their dirtier counterparts, as if feeling extra clean and fresh as a daisy allowed people a little extra room in their brains to act "dirty". The speaker also mentioned something we all know around here - the study that showed guys were more likely to find a woman photographed against a red background or in a red dress more attractive than the same woman without the red. Not only more attractive, but more inclined to spend more money on her too. Of course, when quizzed, the guys never ever noticed it was the dress. They just thought she looked prettier and more lively and didn't make the color connection in their silly, color blind brains at all.

  I'm endlessly fascinated by our goofy jello heads.


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

liba said:


> I do honestly believe that MAC gets away with all the crazy colors they churn out precisely because of the feeling of extreme continuity the packaging provides. Some psychological trick that boring packaging gives the consumer an extra urge to go extreme on their yearning for colors!!morecolors!!!!
> 
> I just heard someone being interviewed on the radio about a new book that compiles the latest in research on psychological cues and triggers. One study showed that people who were freshly showered were dramatically more likely to cheat on a test than their dirtier counterparts, as if feeling extra clean and fresh as a daisy allowed people a little extra room in their brains to act "dirty". The speaker also mentioned something we all know around here - the study that showed guys were more likely to find a woman photographed against a red background or in a red dress more attractive than the same woman without the red. Not only more attractive, but more inclined to spend more money on her too. Of course, when quizzed, the guys never ever noticed it was the dress. They just thought she looked prettier and more lively and didn't make the color connection in their silly, color blind brains at all.
> 
> I'm endlessly fascinated by our goofy jello heads.


  no kidding.. and I totally believe it.

  But, I do think MAC is going to "alter" the packaging down the line.. don't know when yet.  

  my psychological tools and triggers were pre programmed.. lol.  I wear a lot of reds.. and it is a statement colour  and worn with red lips too.. lol  2x the sting!


  THIS is what I would love for my hair!


----------



## mosha010 (May 22, 2014)

Now now.... You're just doing this so I name u girl crush of the day hun @huh but since I made the rules:  Two girl crushes of the dayyyyyyh!!!!!!!!   Seriously HAWT woman! Wtf.  What a fken CATCH! @hergrayness


----------



## liba (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> no kidding.. and I totally believe it.
> 
> But, I do think MAC is going to "alter" the packaging down the line.. don't know when yet.
> 
> ...


  I gladly pass the girl crush crown directly to Miss L.A.C. 2014, do not pass Go. This is the permanent girl crush winner, right here, lol.


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

liba said:


> Holy Guacamole, Miss Latin American Cupid 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  you crazy females.. lol


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

sadly that was used by a friend lol who got so hit on and I have the original in my files somewhere.. she sent me the one she used (with my permission) but it was a fiasco.. lol


----------



## liba (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> sadly that was used by a friend lol who got so hit on and I have the original in my files somewhere.. she sent me the one she used (with my permission) but it was a fiasco.. lol


  Am I understanding this correctly - is this your hot mamma friend or did you let your friend use your hot mamma photo to lure in the responses? I've been gritting my teeth against the possibility I will have to give in and try the online dating thing, but god damn, I will remember to wear an outfit that's red like a baboon's butt, if so.


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

liba said:


> Am I understanding this correctly - is this your hot mamma friend or did you let your friend use your hot mamma photo to lure in the responses? I've been gritting my teeth against the possibility I will have to give in and try the online dating thing, but god damn, I will remember to wear an outfit that's red like a baboon's butt, if so.


 
  my good friend asked to use it, she's not too photogenic.  she was not prepared for the onslaught of mail tho.. lol.

  I should try online dating too.. not making it on planet earth. lol.

  but if you do, wear red.. lol.  she had to close it down cause it interfered with her work.


----------



## liba (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> my good friend asked to use it, she's not too photogenic.  she was not prepared for the onslaught of mail tho.. lol.
> 
> I should try online dating too.. not making it on planet earth. lol.
> 
> but if you do, wear red.. lol.  she had to close it down cause it interfered with her work.


  My ridiculous online dating story:

  I heard about OK Cupid the week it went live and went on there to check it out because it sounded like a place where you just take all sorts of tests and then get matched up with likeminded people. In other words, it hadn't completely revealed itself as a dating site. 

  So, I make a little profile but don't upload a photo, take some tests and then my matches come back and who is number one with a bullet at the top of my list? This dude who was one of my superiors at work, who was very severe and stoic and harsh with everyone to the point of fearsomeness, but here was all mushy and "lookin' for love". 

  Talk about things you wish you did not know. Needless to say, I decided hell no to uploading a photo because there was no way on earth I wanted that guy to find out we were some sort of ideal match. And, I never went back to that site again. The end. Of course, with no photo, I never had more than 3 or 4 responses, but the only one where the guy actually seemed genuine, it turned out we dated for 8 months. He was a nice guy and I thought we were getting along swimmingly, but he broke things off out of the blue with the only reason being he was still carrying a torch for an old girl friend (she broke up with him after becoming a born again Christian and him a non-practicing Jew, yikes). Whatcha gonna do? People are dumb as a box of rocks.

  I AM going to take this red thing to heart though. Does having a closet full of black clothes mean I will seem like a scary woman to all these gullible men?


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

she used this one too.. lol


----------



## liba (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> she used this one too.. lol


  Gorgeous! If you do the online dating thing, I guess you better strap yourself in for the deluge. Or do the Lilly Munster hair - that ought to weed out the bog standard fellows!


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

oh dear.. I am sorry it didn't work out. She apparently met a bunch of guys.. but never actually spoke to them.. rofl.

  It's a good idea, I just think since humans are not programmed to be themselves but to obscure the real deal, then it's a quasi losing proposition.

  jmho.

  she does look like me but only in our hair.. and I have no clue how she was actually going to "meet" anyone.


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

liba said:


> Gorgeous! If you do the online dating thing, I guess you better strap yourself in for the deluge. Or do the Lilly Munster hair - that ought to weed out the bog standard fellows!


  lol @ bog standard!

  ty you are too sweet!


----------



## Suhsealeh (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> she used this one too.. lol


  You are so beautiful.


----------



## geeko (May 22, 2014)

liba said:


> I know I yammered at everyone about how it was one of the best of the crop. For you, HG, I think Sweet Experience with some peachy pink gloss on top would be even better, though, because then you could get your eye liner ON.


 
  Hergreyness: I only bought one Girl for Girl patent lippencil coz from experience i always end up giving back ups away .... as i cannot finish using them, or much less use half of the original product up as i have other stuff to use as well. Yep I did buy sweet experience as well. I think i shall wear that today. haha Thanks Liba for reminding


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2014)

geeko said:


> Hergreyness: I only bought one Girl for Girl patent lippencil coz from experience i always end up giving back ups away .... as i cannot finish using them, or much less use half of the original product up as i have other stuff to use as well. Yep I did buy sweet experience as well. I think i shall wear that today. haha Thanks Liba for reminding


  thanks Geeko!

  you look stunning in all of them!


----------



## geeko (May 22, 2014)

liba said:


> My ridiculous online dating story:
> 
> I heard about OK Cupid the week it went live and went on there to check it out because it sounded like a place where you just take all sorts of tests and then get matched up with likeminded people. In other words, it hadn't completely revealed itself as a dating site.
> 
> ...


  To online dating, it could be a hit or miss. I actually meet my current bf on a online site  and we have been together for 3yrs now. 

  HAHAH  i have lots of black clothes and i actually like my black clothes better becoz it means i can wear almost any kind of make up coz black clothes matches with like verything. Nay, black is not scarey. I love black clothes


  Thanks Hergreyness for the kind comments. U are so sweet


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 22, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> [COLOR=181818]MAC Costa Chic[/COLOR][COLOR=181818], frost, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner [/COLOR]


  Really love this!  What a great idea this is.  It's so hard to tell the true color of a lipstick from online color pics, and I don't get to the store very often.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> she used this one too.. lol


 hergreyness u are stunning I bet u broke so kind of online record with this picture


----------



## geeko (May 22, 2014)

Ok here is sweet experience lippie on me.. but my lips is goin thru n dry n patchy time now so forgive me if u see the ew skin. I m so gonna use a lighter gloss over this to reduce the dryness n flakiness of my lips damn. But is a nice pink with a hint of peach though


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> she used this one too.. lol


HG you are so gorgeous! So beautiful and stunning! :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 23, 2014)

geeko said:


> Ok here is sweet experience lippie on me.. but my lips is goin thru n dry n patchy time now so forgive me if u see the ew skin. I m so gonna use a lighter gloss over this to reduce the dryness n flakiness of my lips damn. But is a nice pink with a hint of peach though


I don't see dry lips at all! You are like a doll! Sweet experience is just perfect on you!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> she used this one too.. lol


 
  Beautiful HerGreyness that's what you are !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I have on no other makeup so don't mind the rest of my face lol


  LOVE it!  It's really pretty on you!!!  Very becoming!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> she used this one too.. lol






Funny, Smart & Beautiful


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2014)

geeko said:


>


 Very pretty.  Your lips may feel dry but it's not noticeable in the photo.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I just had cofee with mom and she was rockin a red lippie.. I asked her for it and lo!  it's Revlon Fire and Ice.. from the 50s I think.. anyway, did a quick swipe and wanted to show you guys.  It's a Revlon luster and it's a gorgeous colour imo. A classic. I still prefer heavy mattes for me. This gives good coverage and is a red orange with a bit of frost .. tiny.  Skin NC 15-20, mauvey pink lips.


  So pretty---put me in the mood to wear red on Friday!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 23, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Really love this!  What a great idea this is.  It's so hard to tell the true color of a lipstick from online color pics, and I don't get to the store very often.


It really is a great idea! This will help a lot of people.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 23, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> This is Wet n Wild Megalast in Ravin Raisin. $2!!! I had to do a full face photo because it wasnt looking true to color with a closer pic.  I have on no other makeup so don't mind the rest of my face lol


So pretty! I always pass up this lippie at the dg store. Will be picking it up!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I just had cofee with mom and she was rockin a red lippie.. I asked her for it and lo!  it's Revlon Fire and Ice.. from the 50s I think.. anyway, did a quick swipe and wanted to show you guys.  It's a Revlon luster and it's a gorgeous colour imo. A classic. I still prefer heavy mattes for me. This gives good coverage and is a red orange with a bit of frost .. tiny.  Skin NC 15-20, mauvey pink lips.


Beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 23, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Liba for girl crush of the day!


Agreed


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2014)

liba said:


> *I am really not sure what route I'm going to take when I go grey. *If I stay naturally grey, that's probably going to look authoritative but also a little bit like a poodle or poorly sheered sheep with the curliness. It'll probably be the most flattering to the rest of my coloring, though. When I was a kid, I always wished I could have lavender hair, but I'd never allow myself the insane bleaching that'd need to be done to get it prepped for that, so maybe when it's all white I can do my lavender and periwinkle dreams on it.
> 
> The one picture I remember of you posting your whole face, your hair was very very light - platinum blonde or very pale white grey? I thought that looked super striking and awesome with the red lips.  All this hair dying is only worth it if you have the time for it plus the inclination to enjoy the pampering feeling of spending the day at the salon. Still, I could picture you looking faaaabooo with deep scarlet henna red hair. Trying for a naturalistic hair color is sort of an unnecessary bother if you already have a striking style and attitude - just go all the way blatant is what I say. At least scarlet will be more generally flattering to your skin tone than trying to get just that right shade of brunette, brown or blonde.
> 
> ...


 Totally love your hair Liba!!!!   Lighter colors tend to wash me out.

In July I will celebrate the 1st anniversary of my 60th birthday.  I tossed the rule book that says you have to chop your hair off and wear light colored lipstick.  I say phooey!!!



 Peachstock



 Snob



 Ruby Woo



 Quick Sizzle



 Fixed On Drama



 Hot Chocolate



 Naughty Saute



 Sounds Like Noise


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Totally love your hair Liba!!!!   Lighter colors tend to wash me out.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]In July I will celebrate the 1st anniversary of my 60th birthday.  I tossed the rule book that says you have to chop your hair off and wear light colored lipstick.  I say phooey!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR]


Just stunning!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2014)

liba said:


> My ridiculous online dating story:
> 
> I heard about OK Cupid the week it went live and went on there to check it out because it sounded like a place where you just take all sorts of tests and then get matched up with likeminded people. In other words, it hadn't completely revealed itself as a dating site.
> 
> ...


 Great story!  In NY a closet full of black clothes means you're cool & chic


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> sadly that was used by a friend lol who got so hit on and I have the original in my files somewhere.. she sent me the one she used (with my permission) but it was a fiasco.. lol


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> thank you Dominque.. I want to grow up like Iris Apfel.. lol.
> 
> grey hair, and hot crazy lipsticks


   Oh I love her!!!!  She totally pulls that off too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Urban Decay Gash *( Vintage ! )


   You pick the best colors Dominique!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Totally love your hair Liba!!!!   Lighter colors tend to wash me out.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]In July I will celebrate the 1st anniversary of my 60th birthday.  I tossed the rule book that says you have to chop your hair off and wear light colored lipstick.  I say phooey!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR]


  Gorgeous Medgal , you are the lipstick Diva ! 60 ? I cannot believe it ! But that is precisely it à Diva !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> HELL NO! Keep doing what you are doing hg!
> My grandma always wore RED lipstick bright red in fact.
> Just because you are mature doesn't mean you have to be an old bitty with no lipstick lipstick ya know.
> 
> ...


 I'm happy Dolly Snow



You don't need the beauty world to say it's acceptable to wear bold bright & darks-----just do it!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Gorgeous Medgal , you are the lipstick Diva ! 60 ? I cannot believe it ! But that is precisely it à Diva !


  LOL!  I wouldn't lie to you Dominique


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2014)

liba said:


> Am I understanding this correctly - is this your hot mamma friend or did you let your friend use your hot mamma photo to lure in the responses? I've been gritting my teeth against the possibility I will have to give in and *try the online dating thing,* but god damn, I will remember to wear an outfit that's red like a baboon's butt, if so.


    True story----2 relatives announced their intent to divorce, they are living apart and getting on with their lives.  They each joined Match.com unknown to the other and were put together as a match.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> no kidding.. and I totally believe it.  But, I do think MAC is going to "alter" the packaging down the line.. don't know when yet.    my psychological tools and triggers were pre programmed.. lol.  I wear a lot of reds.. and it is a statement colour  and worn with red lips too.. lol  2x the sting!   THIS is what I would love for my hair!


  This is quite elegant and classy, and I like it.  I suspect that mine will be white gray, and I don't know what the hell to do with that (other than dye it).


----------



## Dominique33 (May 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> LOL!  I wouldn't lie to you Dominique


No of course not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 You look so incredibly young I am not willing to show my face, I look like an old crap LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( and 46 ! )


----------



## Dominique33 (May 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You pick the best colors Dominique!!!


Thank you Gash is impressive, I wish UD was like it used to be.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> True story----2 relatives announced their intent to divorce, they are living apart and getting on with their lives.  They each joined Match.com unknown to the other and were put together as a match.







  Dating online, I never tried but that's quite a story lol, !


----------



## VelvetLips (May 23, 2014)

Gorgeous beautiful ladies! These pictures and nice comments all round here are cheering me up big time. I had the worst exam to day. I arrived totally late, panicking and stressed out because I couldn't find the right building for the heck of it. Not a nice way to start the day and a super important test. I even considered taking the subway to the city to get a MAC goodie to cheer me up.. now it's just online make up. I'm satisfied with myself for not breaking the bank while I'm saving to get something from the upcoming LEs, though.


----------



## geeko (May 23, 2014)

Velvetlips  I hope the exam turned out ok for u. All the best babe


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm happy Dolly Snow[/COLOR] :cheer:  [COLOR=0000FF]You don't need the beauty world to say it's acceptable to wear bold bright & darks-----just do it!!!![/COLOR]


Exactly eff the beauty world trying to control people!


----------



## Stela Sequin (May 23, 2014)

*Geeko* thanks for SE swatch, I will buy it!

  My swatches... I'm NW10 skin tone!

  MAC MYTH











  MAC FLAT OUT FABULOUS








  MAC VIVA GLAM NICKI MINAJ 1 (much brighter in person)





  ILLAMASQUA FABLE








  ILLAMASQUA IMMODEST








  WET N WILD THINK PINK









  MANHATTAN - lipbalm FIRST CLASS


----------



## allthingsglam (May 23, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> MAC Sheer Seduction ( I am wearing it today )


really beautiful I passed on this one why it looks so beautiful on u.   





katred said:


> Here's a few from my collection, limited shades that I wish Mac would re-promote. Sorry if that's more irritating than anything, since it's not like you can rush out and buy them, but maybe people can suggest some dupes? I've found these particular ones really difficult to match.  Lollipop Loving- peach with green-gold shimmer. Peach shades almost never work on me, but this one is a really nice nude
> 
> Bubblegum: cool lavender pick with gold shimmer (This one and LL are both glazes, which I feel is a really underrated formula from Mac. They can be sheer, but they do definitely have a personality.)
> 
> ...


loilpop loving and strawberry are some of my faves I be scared to use because I only have one of each they are beautiful on u


----------



## allthingsglam (May 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Totally love your hair Liba!!!!   Lighter colors tend to wash me out.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]In July I will celebrate the 1st anniversary of my 60th birthday.  I tossed the rule book that says you have to chop your hair off and wear light colored lipstick.  I say phooey!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR]


medgal u are stunning u know u got it going on I love all the lippies on u sounds like noise and hot chocalate is my fave on u so beautiful after seeing hot chocalate on u I want one now I'm praying I look as good as u.u putting some 30 year olds to shame u are so beautiful whats your secret


----------



## allthingsglam (May 23, 2014)

This thread moves so fast I can't keep up everybody looks beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 23, 2014)

Stela Sequin said:


> *Geeko* thanks for SE swatch, I will buy it!  My swatches... I'm NW10 skin tone!  MAC MYTH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 23, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> This thread moves so fast I can't keep up everybody looks beautiful


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> she used this one too.. lol


 Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 23, 2014)

*beautiful swatches Thank you ! *   [quote name="Stela Sequin"   url="/t/188381/name-that-lippie/600#post_2648418"]*Geeko* thanks for SE swatch, I will buy it!  My swatches... I'm NW10 skin tone!  MAC MYTH  

 

 

  MAC FLAT OUT FABULOUS  

 

  MAC VIVA GLAM NICKI MINAJ 1 (much brighter in person)  

  ILLAMASQUA FABLE  

 

  ILLAMASQUA IMMODEST  

 

  WET N WILD THINK PINK  

 

   MANHATTAN - lipbalm FIRST CLASS  

 

 [/quote]





Stela Sequin said:


> *Geeko* thanks for SE swatch, I will buy it!    My swatches... I'm NW10 skin tone!  MAC MYTH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Totally love your hair Liba!!!!   Lighter colors tend to wash me out.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]In July I will celebrate the 1st anniversary of my 60th birthday.  I tossed the rule book that says you have to chop your hair off and wear light colored lipstick.  I say phooey!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR]


  OMG, tell me your secret!!! How is it possible that you are 60???


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 23, 2014)

Stela Sequin said:


> *Geeko* thanks for SE swatch, I will buy it!  My swatches... I'm NW10 skin tone!  MAC MYTH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It all looks so beautiful! What are you wearing on the inner corners of your eyes with the FOF? Is it MAC? Maybe Sour Lemon?


----------



## geeko (May 23, 2014)

I love this thread... everyone looks gorgeous n here is mac toyin around on me


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 23, 2014)

geeko said:


>


  So beautiful!


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 23, 2014)

Stela Sequin said:


> *Geeko* thanks for SE swatch, I will buy it!
> 
> My swatches... I'm NW10 skin tone!
> 
> ...


These all look GORGEOUS on you girl!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 23, 2014)

geeko said:


> I love this thread... everyone looks gorgeous n here is mac toyin around on me


  Beautiful!


----------



## Suhsealeh (May 23, 2014)

This is Siren Song.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 23, 2014)

*Chanel RA in Conquise*


----------



## geeko (May 23, 2014)

MAC Luxe naturale mineralized lipstick. One of the few nudes i wear. I seldom wear nudes becoz they are not my cuppa tea  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ruby woo lipstick with brick lip liner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mac quick sizzle lipstick


----------



## Stela Sequin (May 23, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It all looks so beautiful! What are you wearing on the inner corners of your eyes with the FOF? Is it MAC? Maybe Sour Lemon?


  That is neon yellow eyeshadow from Sleek ACID palette  But on me looks like tennis ball colour 

  Thanks girls!


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 23, 2014)

Sephora Rouge in Flamingo. No lip liner, on pigmented pink/mauve lips.  I loooove the color of this lipstick. An absolutely gorgeous pinky coral. And only $12.50!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 23, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> I loooove the color of this lipstick. An absolutely gorgeous pinky coral. And only $12.50!


I agree, Flamingo is not pricey and really beautiful ( almost neon in fact ). It looks very pretty on you.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 23, 2014)

geeko said:


>


  so beautiful


----------



## Dominique33 (May 23, 2014)

geeko said:


>


Beautiful. Ruby Woo is absolutely gorgeous on you.


----------



## rocksteadybaby (May 23, 2014)

Mangrove!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Mangrove!!


  Mangrove and those brows hunnie


----------



## rocksteadybaby (May 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Mangrove and those brows hunnie


  Thanks! Boo Boo


----------



## liba (May 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Great story!  In NY a closet full of black clothes means you're cool & chic


  I was already cool & chic but I'm switching to baboon butt crimson from here on in.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Totally love your hair Liba!!!!   Lighter colors tend to wash me out.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]In July I will celebrate the 1st anniversary of my 60th birthday.  I tossed the rule book that says you have to chop your hair off and wear light colored lipstick.  I say phooey!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR]


  Stunning! FOD is especially beautiful on you.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 23, 2014)

@liba I love the texture of your hair!  My mother in law has the same hair texture and it's so pretty.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 23, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> I loooove the color of this lipstick. An absolutely gorgeous pinky coral. And only $12.50!


  Pretty!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 23, 2014)

geeko said:


>


  That is your nude! It's beautiful.  They all look beautiful on you.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Gorgeous beautiful ladies! These pictures and nice comments all round here are cheering me up big time. I had the worst exam to day. I arrived totally late, panicking and stressed out because I couldn't find the right building for the heck of it. Not a nice way to start the day and a super important test. I even considered taking the subway to the city to get a MAC goodie to cheer me up.. now it's just online make up. I'm satisfied with myself for not breaking the bank while I'm saving to get something from the upcoming LEs, though.


 You totally deserve a MAC goodie!!!  I hope things turn out well for you!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Stunning! FOD is especially beautiful on you.


   Thank you so much CrimsonQuill!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2014)

liba said:


> I hope all the attention cheered her up a little at least, even if she never really intended to go through with any of it, deep down.
> *You are amazing and an inspiration of style and youth to us all!!!!*!
> 
> 
> ...






Thank you Liba







 BBC *(Baboon Butt Crimson)* is good too!!!


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 23, 2014)

A very sloppily applied MAC Mystical from AA. Quite darker than I imagined!


----------



## User38 (May 23, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Mangrove!!


 
  Gorgeous rocksteadybabay!.. and what a great pose!  love it!


----------



## User38 (May 23, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> A very sloppily applied MAC Mystical from AA. Quite darker than I imagined!


 
  doesnt' matter how sloppy it's applied darling.. it looks great with your skin.  On me, I felt washed out by this colour.. but it's lovely!  enjoy~


----------



## User38 (May 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you Liba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [email protected] baboon butt


----------



## User38 (May 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Funny, Smart & Beautiful


  thank you ever so much Meddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will not believe you are 60 !!.. you look 40 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so sexxy and lovely!

  the real point is that you are full of life, active and enjoying what life brings you.. and I hope we all learn from you.


----------



## User38 (May 23, 2014)

@geeko





  does anything NOT look gorgeous on you?  just beautiful!

  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> [email protected] baboon butt


  BBC ? Well I thought it meant something else but one never knows what can happen to language with all of you lol ))))))))))))) Looking back a decade ago Baboon was my neighbours nickname so far I remember well for some reason I forgot the reason why.


----------



## User38 (May 23, 2014)

I am esconced in the mountains since earlier today (long stories again lol).. but I did wear lippie as a proper femme fatale would.. lol.  This one is MAC Love Goddess.. so appropriate for what I am mentally preparing for BErt.. (no he's not here, I just hope he feels my lips on his brain lol).  After that weirdness I will say LG is wonderful.. only problem is it's LE. Matte but not dry, covers fully and has a bit of blue in it which livens up the complexion.  Skin:  NC15-20, mauve pink lips.  no liner.






  I also took a selfie so you guys could see the look.  Since I travelled a few hours, I have a bandana on, and my geek glasses.






  and proof that my toofie is still in!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am esconced in the mountains since earlier today (long stories again lol).. but I did wear lippie as a proper femme fatale would.. lol.  This one is MAC Love Goddess.. so appropriate for what I am mentally preparing for BErt.. (no he's not here, I just hope he feels my lips on his brain lol).  After that weirdness I will say LG is wonderful.. only problem is it's LE. Matte but not dry, covers fully and has a bit of blue in it which livens up the complexion.  Skin:  NC15-20, mauve pink lips.  no liner.
> 
> I also took a selfie so you guys could see the look.  Since I travelled a few hours, I have a bandana on, and my geek glasses.
> 
> and proof that my toofie is still in!ompom:


  You look very pretty HerGreyness, there is a sweet expression on your face, LG was made for you I think ! Less flattering on me :!


----------



## User38 (May 23, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You look very pretty HerGreyness, there is a sweet expression on your face, LG was made for you I think ! Less flattering on me :!


  thank you Dominque!  it's not an "easy' shade that's for sure.. but I think it works well on most skins. It's a bit dry after a few hours.. lol.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 23, 2014)

It is beautiful I love Marilyn lipsticks, deserve to be part of the permanent range, except the nude one maybe .


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2014)

Stela Sequin said:


> *Geeko* thanks for SE swatch, I will buy it!
> 
> My swatches... I'm NW10 skin tone!
> 
> ...


  Looks like a perfect nude for you Suhsealeh!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am esconced in the mountains since earlier today (long stories again lol).. but I did wear lippie as a proper femme fatale would.. lol.  This one is MAC Love Goddess.. so appropriate for what I am mentally preparing for BErt.. (no he's not here, I just hope he feels my lips on his brain lol).  After that weirdness I will say LG is wonderful.. only problem is it's LE. Matte but not dry, covers fully and has a bit of blue in it which livens up the complexion.  Skin:  NC15-20, mauve pink lips.  no liner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awww HG...you are such a beauty---elegant & classy---potty mouth notwithstanding, you're just adorable!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2014)

geeko said:


>


  Geeko, you just look amazing in everything!


----------



## stirfryedshana (May 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am esconced in the mountains since earlier today (long stories again lol).. but I did wear lippie as a proper femme fatale would.. lol.  This one is MAC Love Goddess.. so appropriate for what I am mentally preparing for BErt.. (no he's not here, I just hope he feels my lips on his brain lol).  After that weirdness I will say LG is wonderful.. only problem is it's LE. Matte but not dry, covers fully and has a bit of blue in it which livens up the complexion.  Skin:  NC15-20, mauve pink lips.  no liner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a pretty color! And it looks amazing on you, lovely!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> OMG, tell me your secret!!! How is it possible that you are 60???


   Awww.  So sweet Mandy.  My secret?  No rules


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2014)

stirfryedshana said:


> I loooove the color of this lipstick. An absolutely gorgeous pinky coral. And only $12.50!


 Gorgeous color Stirfryedshana!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am esconced in the mountains since earlier today (long stories again lol).. but I did wear lippie as a proper femme fatale would.. lol.  This one is MAC Love Goddess.. so appropriate for what I am mentally preparing for BErt.. (no he's not here, I just hope he feels my lips on his brain lol).  After that weirdness I will say LG is wonderful.. only problem is it's LE. Matte but not dry, covers fully and has a bit of blue in it which livens up the complexion.  Skin:  NC15-20, mauve pink lips.  no liner.
> 
> I also took a selfie so you guys could see the look.  Since I travelled a few hours, I have a bandana on, and my geek glasses.
> 
> and proof that my toofie is still in!ompom:


HG you are a beauty! A true beautiful person inside and out!  I hope bert feels your lips on his brain lol  I adore LG on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Awww.  So sweet Mandy.  My secret?  No rules[/COLOR]:sigh:


You are so beautiful I honestly looked like this  when you said 60...how? You look young


----------



## geeko (May 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> @geeko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks ladies. I love most of my lippies a lot
  Yes, there is one lipstick which i wear and loook blahh and that is Playland lipstick.. the yellow one. I bought it coz I thought it was unique. Hmmm i m still trying to figure a way to work it out for me... It looked pretty blah on me when i wore it :X :X :X


----------



## geeko (May 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am esconced in the mountains since earlier today (long stories again lol).. but I did wear lippie as a proper femme fatale would.. lol.  This one is MAC Love Goddess.. so appropriate for what I am mentally preparing for BErt.. (no he's not here, I just hope he feels my lips on his brain lol).  After that weirdness I will say LG is wonderful.. only problem is it's LE. Matte but not dry, covers fully and has a bit of blue in it which livens up the complexion.  Skin:  NC15-20, mauve pink lips.  no liner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Gorgeous...u take reds very well!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 23, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am esconced in the mountains since earlier today (long stories again lol).. but I did wear lippie as a proper femme fatale would.. lol.  This one is MAC Love Goddess.. so appropriate for what I am mentally preparing for BErt.. (no he's not here, I just hope he feels my lips on his brain lol).  After that weirdness I will say LG is wonderful.. only problem is it's LE. Matte but not dry, covers fully and has a bit of blue in it which livens up the complexion.  Skin:  NC15-20, mauve pink lips.  no liner.
> 
> I also took a selfie so you guys could see the look.  Since I travelled a few hours, I have a bandana on, and my geek glasses.
> 
> and proof that my toofie is still in!ompom:


  Beautiful!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Awww.  So sweet Mandy.  My secret?  No rules[/COLOR]:sigh:


  Love it!!!


----------



## mosha010 (May 23, 2014)

Bella mi Amiga @HG !!


----------



## mosha010 (May 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *liba*
> 
> 
> *I am really not sure what route I'm going to take when I go grey. *If I stay naturally grey, that's probably going to look authoritative but also a little bit like a poodle or poorly sheered sheep with the curliness. It'll probably be the most flattering to the rest of my coloring, though. When I was a kid, I always wished I could have lavender hair, but I'd never allow myself the insane bleaching that'd need to be done to get it prepped for that, so maybe when it's all white I can do my lavender and periwinkle dreams on it.
> ...





Medgal07 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *liba*
> 
> 
> My ridiculous online dating story:
> ...


     A lil late but:    MeDGAL SELFIe ALErT!!!!!! Double rainbooowwwwww! You're looking serrrsssyyyyy    2.: wearing black in NYC is just practical. Eveeuyrhing is dirty anyway.  Ur going to lean and get urself soiled.  Just wear black. It's convenient. Plus it matches everything


----------



## VelvetLips (May 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am esconced in the mountains since earlier today (long stories again lol).. but I did wear lippie as a proper femme fatale would.. lol.  This one is MAC Love Goddess.. so appropriate for what I am mentally preparing for BErt.. (no he's not here, I just hope he feels my lips on his brain lol).  After that weirdness I will say LG is wonderful.. only problem is it's LE. Matte but not dry, covers fully and has a bit of blue in it which livens up the complexion.  Skin:  NC15-20, mauve pink lips.  no liner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well, hello! You are rocking this look! Gorgeous! I also like the bandana glasses combo, gives a retro vibe and looks classy.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 24, 2014)

geeko said:


> MAC Luxe naturale mineralized lipstick. One of the few nudes i wear. I seldom wear nudes becoz they are not my cuppa tea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They're all so gorgeous!  I wish that I had gotten a Quick Sizzle!  It's amazing.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am esconced in the mountains since earlier today (long stories again lol).. but I did wear lippie as a proper femme fatale would.. lol.  This one is MAC Love Goddess.. so appropriate for what I am mentally preparing for BErt.. (no he's not here, I just hope he feels my lips on his brain lol).  After that weirdness I will say LG is wonderful.. only problem is it's LE. Matte but not dry, covers fully and has a bit of blue in it which livens up the complexion.  Skin:  NC15-20, mauve pink lips.  no liner.
> 
> I also took a selfie so you guys could see the look.  Since I travelled a few hours, I have a bandana on, and my geek glasses.
> 
> and proof that my toofie is still in!ompom:


  Wow! You look gorgeous!  You surely don't look like "hergreyness".


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 24, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Wow! You look gorgeous! You surely don't look like "hergreyness".


  Exactly, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> thank you ever so much Meddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Awwww thanks HG for your tremendously kind words!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *mosha010* 


A lil late but:



MeDGAL SELFIe ALErT!!!!!! Double rainbooowwwwww! You're looking serrrsssyyyyy 





2.: wearing black in NYC is just practical. Eveeuyrhing is dirty anyway. Ur going to lean and get urself soiled. Just wear black. It's convenient. Plus it matches everything




Thank you Dear Queen of Coons!!!


----------



## VelvetLips (May 24, 2014)

More swatches on NW 10ish (or lighter) skin, pale pink lips, no liner, nothing except the lipsticks.  
  Click to enlarge!





  Manhattan Lip&Cheek Balm in First Class





  MAC Viva Glam II




  MAC Viva Glam III




  MAC Rebel




  MAC Viva Glam Rihanna

  Once again this had me realize that Rebel is such a "me color" and that Viva Glam Rihanna is too warm for my taste and I don't know if I will ever wear it outside of the house.


----------



## VelvetLips (May 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you Dear Queen of Coons!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 24, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> More swatches on NW 10ish (or lighter) skin, pale pink lips, no liner, nothing except the lipsticks.
> Click to enlarge!
> 
> 
> ...


  Every single one is beautiful on you


----------



## Dominique33 (May 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Every single one is beautiful on you


I second, Viva Glam Rihanna doesn't look too warm IMO, it's just beautiful on you as the 4 other ones.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I second, Viva Glam Rihanna doesn't look too warm IMO, it's just beautiful on you as the 4 other ones.


Agreed :agree:


----------



## Dominique33 (May 24, 2014)

New York Apple a go-to friendly office Red IMO, mine is quite old ( 3 years ) and pigments are not so pretty as they used to be.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 24, 2014)

Chanel glossimer 175 ( layered )


----------



## Dragonetta (May 24, 2014)

Heavenly hybrid, NC20, pink undertoned lips, liner on the outerpart of the lips with a pencil from Kiko.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 24, 2014)

Dragonetta said:


> Heavenly hybrid, NC20, pink undertoned lips, liner on the outerpart of the lips with a pencil from Kiko.


   Just beautiful !


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 24, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> More swatches on NW 10ish (or lighter) skin, pale pink lips, no liner, nothing except the lipsticks.
> Click to enlarge!
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, HH comes off very pink and pretty on you!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 24, 2014)

As Nars lippies are being reformulated here is the " old " version of Fire Down Below .


----------



## Dominique33 (May 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They all look so good on you! I actually really like VGR on you.     NYA is perfect for you!   Wow, HH comes off very pink and pretty on you!





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They all look so good on you! I actually really like VGR on you.     NYA is perfect for you!   Wow, HH comes off very pink and pretty on you!


  Thank you


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 24, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> More swatches on NW 10ish (or lighter) skin, pale pink lips, no liner, nothing except the lipsticks.   Click to enlarge!
> 
> Manhattan Lip&Cheek Balm in First Class
> 
> ...


  They all look great on you! I don't think VGR looks too warm


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> New York Apple a go-to friendly office Red IMO, mine is quite old ( 3 years ) and pigments are not so pretty as they used to be.


  I LOVE New York Apple. It also looks great layered over deep wine lip pencil shades for a vampy look


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


  Oh that is beautiful


----------



## Dominique33 (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Dolly I really think pigmented Chanel glosses are very good. This one is Savage Grace (?) so far I remember I posted the right number though.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you Dolly I really think pigmented Chanel glosses are very good. This one is Savage Grace (?) so far I remember I posted the right number though.


  I would like to try a Chanel Gloss one day.
  Are they like the MAC ones?
  Or are they softer feeling and glide on easier..not so sticky?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I LOVE New York Apple. It also looks great layered over deep wine lip pencil shades for a vampy look


I'm gonna have to try that. I have NYA and it's just sooooo frosty. Frosty lipsticks just look... weird on me.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I would like to try a Chanel Gloss one day. Are they like the MAC ones?   Or are they softer feeling and glide on easier..not so sticky?


  I have never tried the MAC ones ( shame on me lol ) I would say the Chanel ones are good, they can be a bit sticky,  The Kiko ones are very good too, And last but not least the Dior ones are not sticky but pigmentation is not as good as the Chanel or Kiko ones IMO.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> And last but not least the Dior ones are not sticky but pigmentation is not as good as the Chanel or Kiko ones IMO.


  I will be looking more into Kiko because everything I see I want lol
  Thank you for the help. Suppose I will splurge when I get my bday money on a dior gloss


----------



## Dominique33 (May 24, 2014)

Your'e welcome






  Chanel glossimer ( with shimmer ) in Savage Grace
  Kiko Breezy Shine 05 ( no shimmer )
  Dior Dormeuse ( no shimmer )

  ( Sorry about my hands, very dry indeed ! )


----------



## Dreaming Dancer (May 24, 2014)

Very nice thread. I love seeing all the lippies on everyone. Subscribing.


----------



## VelvetLips (May 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They all look so good on you! I actually really like VGR on you.


  Thank you, ladies!! Ok maybe it's just me being too critical after all. I guess I should give it a go and see how I feel wearing it on a night out. 



  I went to my MAC store today and swatched a whole lot of lipsticks on my hand (Pink Pearl Pop, Speed Dial, Sunny Seoul, Chatterbox, Girl about Town, Flat out fabulous) and FOF, Chatterbox and GaT on my lips, too. I couldn't decide for one, though. You've seen so many swatches on my lips. Any opinions? Especially between FOF and GaT I don't know which would flatter my skintone more.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 24, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Thank you, ladies!! Ok maybe it's just me being too critical after all. I guess I should give it a go and see how I feel wearing it on a night out.     I went to my MAC store today and swatched a whole lot of lipsticks on my hand (Pink Pearl Pop, Speed Dial, Sunny Seoul, Chatterbox, Girl about Town, Flat out fabulous) and FOF, Chatterbox and GaT on my lips, too. I couldn't decide for one, though. You've seen so many swatches on my lips. Any opinions? Especially between FOF and GaT I don't know which would flatter my skintone more.


  I adore both of these! My GAT is missing, though. I haven't seen it for almost 2 months, and I'm really bummed about it. It's the only MAC lipstick I've ever lost.


----------



## VelvetLips (May 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I adore both of these! My GAT is missing, though. I haven't seen it for almost 2 months, and I'm really bummed about it. It's the only MAC lipstick I've ever lost.


  Aww that sucks! Hope you'll find it!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wanted this one so bad and in the tube it looks like nothing so I passed it. I usually swatch and didn't. But now this has me wanting to go swatch it. It is so beautiful.  Oh that is beautiful


  You should get it dolly! I love my NYA!  





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm gonna have to try that. I have NYA and it's just sooooo frosty. Frosty lipsticks just look... weird on me.


  I think you will really like the look! It really transforms the frost into something special. Hard to explain. It makes it look almost like OCC Black Metal Dahlia. I was trying to dupe it with stuff I already had in my collection so that's what made me try it.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> New York Apple a go-to friendly office Red IMO, mine is quite old ( 3 years ) and pigments are not so pretty as they used to be.


  I love New York Apple! One of my go-to's as well.


----------



## ForeverJenn (May 24, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I love New York Apple! One of my go-to's as well.


   :agree: i really like New York Apple! I'm so glad I b2m'd for it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 24, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You should get it dolly! I love my NYA! I think you will really like the look! It really transforms the frost into something special. Hard to explain. It makes it look almost like OCC Black Metal Dahlia. I was trying to dupe it with stuff I already had in my collection so that's what made me try it.


Will have to take a look


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Your'e welcome
> 
> Chanel glossimer ( with shimmer ) in Savage Grace Kiko Breezy Shine 05 ( no shimmer ) Dior Dormeuse ( no shimmer )  ( Sorry about my hands, very dry indeed ! )


:eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2014)

Dragonetta said:


> Heavenly hybrid, NC20, pink undertoned lips, liner on the outerpart of the lips with a pencil from Kiko.


   Oh so PRETTY!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I would like to try a Chanel Gloss one day.
> Are they like the MAC ones?
> Or are they softer feeling and glide on easier..not so sticky?


  Dolly there are 2 Chanel Glossimers that I absolutely love, that you might enjoy as well.  They are Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss *Controversy 72* ( vampy 
  burgundy) and Chanel Glossimer, *Jalousie 169 *(Hot Pink) both have insane pigmentation, and I don't find either too sticky.  There are several that I adore but these are 
  my favs and both would look amazing on you!!

Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss Controversy 72

Chanel Glossimer, Jalousie 169 (Hot Pink)


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Dolly there are 2 Chanel Glossimers that I absolutely love, that you might enjoy as well.  They are Chanel Rouge Allure Extrait De Gloss *Controversy 72* ( vampy
> burgundy) and Chanel Glossimer, *Jalousie 169 *(Hot Pink) both have insane pigmentation, and I don't find either too sticky.  There are several that I adore but these are
> my favs and both would look amazing on you!!
> 
> ...


  Oh my goodness, those are absolutely beautiful. They are on my birthday list officially! I must have them, thank you for recommending.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 25, 2014)

Chanel *Rouge Coco Shine *in Pygmalion ( LE,  2013 ). I love
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the formula but it is a balm, it's not long wearing at all, moisturizing though. A very good option if you are on vacation or if you just need something light/sheer  on your lips.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh my goodness, those are absolutely beautiful. They are on my birthday list officially! I must have them, thank you for recommending.


Worth the splurge, esp. if it's now  your birthday wishlist ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This thread is fab, we find so many enablers here !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Worth the splurge, esp. if it's now  your birthday wishlist !
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 NOooooo


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh my goodness, those are absolutely beautiful. They are on my birthday list officially! I must have them, thank you for recommending.


 They were the first 2 that came to mind---I love them and I know you can totally rock them Dolly!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Worth the splurge, esp. if it's now  your birthday wishlist ! :haha: This thread is fab, we find so many enablers here !


My birthday isn't till September so I have a good while to make an awesome list :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]They were the first 2 that came to mind---I love them and I know you can totally rock them Dolly!!![/COLOR]


Thank you medgal!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My birthday isn't till September so I have a good while to make an awesome list :haha:


  Oh yes indeed LOL a huge wishlist then talking into account the Fall collections will launch in September and even before !


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 25, 2014)

MAC Mehr, no liner.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 25, 2014)

MAC Mineralize Midnight Mambo


----------



## Dominique33 (May 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Mehr, no liner.


Mehr is a must-have I think, beautiful !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ( I hope I will find it here, or I'll be purchasing online if not )


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Mehr, no liner.


 Oh that's so beautiful on you!  LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> MAC Mineralize Midnight Mambo


 Very pretty Dominique. I wore MM during our purple week and had forgotten how amazingly pretty it is.  And to think I nearly passed on it!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My birthday isn't till September so I have a good while to make an awesome list


  Great Dolly---we have more time to help you add to it!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Very pretty Dominique. I wore MM during our purple week and had forgotten how amazingly pretty it is.  And to think I nearly passed on it!


Thank you Medgal  I nearly passed on it myself but I am glad I picked it up. It's vibrant and yet not garish or overwhelming, I love it ( Mineralize are quite moisturizing and the amount of product is good )


----------



## Dominique33 (May 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Great Dolly---we have more time to help you add to it!








Yes indeed we are the best enablers ever


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Mehr, no liner.


I need to order this lippie already! Beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Great Dolly---we have more time to help you add to it! [/COLOR]:haha:





Dominique33 said:


> ompom: Yes indeed we are the best enablers ever:haha:


Ladies that's exactly what I want lol


----------



## Dominique33 (May 25, 2014)

I knew it !


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> MAC Mineralize Midnight Mambo


Such a pretty color! I wish I liked the formula! I passed on it. But I loved the color.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Such a pretty color! I wish I liked the formula! I passed on it. But I loved the color.


Sorry that it doesnt' work for you. The Mineralize formula is a bit similar to the Armani Rouges Ecstasy IMO. If you don't like MAC Mineralize lipsticks, I don't know if you would like the Armani ones
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  But I may be wrong and most of all I must enable lol ! So many lippies around that are really worth purchasing !


----------



## Naynadine (May 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Mehr, no liner.


  Mehr looks great on you! I don't like it on me. I feel like it looks red toned, but I was hoping for a neutral pink.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Mehr looks great on you! I don't like it on me. I feel like it looks red toned, but I was hoping for a neutral pink.


  Thanks! It pulls neutral on me - if anything, it's a hair brown but just a hair.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I haven't been able to find it at either counter near me, I think it is online only.  Thank you!   You won't regret it - it will look gorgeous on  you!  Thanks! It pulls neutral on me - if anything, it's a hair brown but just a hair.


   I will order it online then, I hope it will look pretty on me. It looks so classy on you


----------



## liba (May 25, 2014)

geeko said:


> Thanks ladies. I love most of my lippies a lot
> Yes, there is one lipstick which i wear and loook blahh and that is Playland lipstick.. the yellow one. I bought it coz I thought it was unique. Hmmm i m still trying to figure a way to work it out for me... It looked pretty blah on me when i wore it :X :X :X


  Hey Geeko! Here's Playland on me. I have some eye liner on and that's it - no lip liner or balm underneath the lipstick. I looooooooove it, but for wearing out at night to low light places….not a grocery store color!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 25, 2014)

liba said:


> Hey Geeko! Here's Playland on me. I have some eye liner on and that's it - no lip liner or balm underneath the lipstick. I looooooooove it, but for wearing out at night to low light places….not a grocery store color!


  It is GOLD on you, I love it. Not a grocery store lipstick maybe, but if I had Play Land I would wear it on most occasions during summer days or nights only though.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 25, 2014)

liba said:


> Hey Geeko! Here's Playland on me. I have some eye liner on and that's it - no lip liner or balm underneath the lipstick. I looooooooove it, but for wearing out at night to low light places….not a grocery store color!


  Gorgeous on you! I've mainly been using it for layering, but it looks beautiful on you on its own. I think I'd like to try using Naked liner to blank out my lips and see how it looks over that.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 25, 2014)

liba said:


> Hey Geeko! Here's Playland on me. I have some eye liner on and that's it - no lip liner or balm underneath the lipstick. I looooooooove it, but for wearing out at night to low light places….not a grocery store color!


  DISCO BABY! I love this one on you! It is looks very wearable! I love it by itself! 
  You look gorgeous.


----------



## liba (May 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> DISCO BABY! I love this one on you! It is looks very wearable! I love it by itself!
> You look gorgeous.


  Thanks Dolly! It's so disco. But not kooky. In dark places, it just makes your lips look really full! I've mostly been wearing it on its own, but I love it with the yellow gloss too.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 25, 2014)

MAC Sweet Experience, Amplified, NC/NW 15-20,  berry-pink lip pigmentation, Plum lip pencil blended around edges.  I personally don't love this one on me without a liner for some reason, but I need to give it another chance one day.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 25, 2014)

liba said:


> I think it's actually more wearable when you don't blank out your lips first. I have red lips, so they tone down the yellow very nicely. It still reads very yellow gold.  Thanks Dolly! It's so disco. But not kooky. In dark places, it just makes your lips look really full! I've mostly been wearing it on its own, but I love it with the yellow gloss too.


  Oh yes, I agree that it would be much more wearable that way. I'm curious to see how it will look if it's a little LESS wearable. Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 25, 2014)

liba said:


> I think it's actually more wearable when you don't blank out your lips first. I have red lips, so they tone down the yellow very nicely. It still reads very yellow gold.
> 
> *Thanks Dolly! It's so disco. But not kooky. In dark places, it just makes your lips look really full! I've mostly been wearing it on its own, but I love it with the yellow gloss too. *


  definitely not hooky thats for sure. Sexy full lips are awesome! It looks so lovely on you super sexy too.


----------



## liba (May 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh yes, I agree that it would be much more wearable that way. I'm curious to see how it will look if it's a little LESS wearable. Lol


  It's pretty sweet with In Synch underneath, as a matter of fact.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 25, 2014)

liba said:


> It's pretty sweet with In Synch underneath, as a matter of fact.


  I have that one. I'll have to try that!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 25, 2014)

liba said:


> Hey Geeko! Here's Playland on me. I have some eye liner on and that's it - no lip liner or balm underneath the lipstick. I looooooooove it, but for wearing out at night to low light places….not a grocery store color!


Okay this whole look is stunning omg I want playland lipstick now u look so beautiful


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 25, 2014)

liba said:


> Hey Geeko! Here's Playland on me. I have some eye liner on and that's it - no lip liner or balm underneath the lipstick. I looooooooove it, but for wearing out at night to low light places….not a grocery store color!


  That's a total party lipstick. Love it on you!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I personally don't love this one on me without a liner for some reason, but I need to give it another chance one day.


Maybe it's the lighting but it looks like a gorgeous pink-nude on you.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Maybe it's the lighting but it looks like a gorgeous pink-nude on you.


  Aww, thank you. The plum liner really toned it down.


----------



## User38 (May 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> definitely not hooky thats for sure. Sexy full lips are awesome! It looks so lovely on you super sexy too.


  hooky and kooky are the same to me.. I love sexy full lips.. lol


----------



## User38 (May 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I personally don't love this one on me without a liner for some reason, but I need to give it another chance one day.


 

  man alive Mandy, what a gorgeous look!  that SE is just glorious on you... love it


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 25, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> hooky and kooky are the same to me.. I love sexy full lips.. lol


Lmao


----------



## User38 (May 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> MAC Mineralize Midnight Mambo


  Dominque I would buy that lippie just for it;s name! lol.. Ah for some Midnight Mambo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  that said, I love it on you!  gorgeous!


----------



## User38 (May 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Mehr is a must-have I think, beautiful !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  oh ma MEHRrrrrrrrrrrr.. it's my most favourite lippie for daytime.. roarrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.. 

  oh, it's only available online


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 25, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh ma MEHRrrrrrrrrrrr.. it's my most favourite lippie for daytime.. roarrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..   oh, it's only available online


I wonder why its only online


----------



## User38 (May 25, 2014)

liba said:


> Hey Geeko! Here's Playland on me. I have some eye liner on and that's it - no lip liner or balm underneath the lipstick. I looooooooove it, but for wearing out at night to low light places….not a grocery store color!


 

  hot damn girl!  what a sexy look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  that colour looks amazing on you! with my skin, I doubt if I could pull it off.. lol. I would look like a little yellow emoticon.. haha.

  you look gorgeous amiga!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 25, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> man alive Mandy, what a gorgeous look!  that SE is just glorious on you... love it


  Thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## User38 (May 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 25, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Sweet Experience, Amplified, NC/NW 15-20,  berry-pink lip pigmentation, Plum lip pencil blended around edges.  I personally don't love this one on me without a liner for some reason, but I need to give it another chance one day.


  SE is not good on me at all.


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 25, 2014)

Here is another set of lip swatches. I'm NW 10-13 with little lip pigmentation.   My favs are dangerous and Deeply Adored.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 25, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Here is another set of lip swatches. I'm NW 10-13 with little lip pigmentation.   My favs are dangerous and Deeply Adored.


Every single one is stunning on you


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 25, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


>


  They all look beautiful! Deeply Adored and Dark Side are gorgeous.

  Cyber has inspired me to post my dark MAC lipsticks tomorrow.


----------



## liba (May 25, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> hot damn girl!  what a sexy look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I AM definitely NC15, although this year my skin has changed a bit and I've been veering back more into true neutral territory. I think it might have something to do with finally getting my thyroid and gall bladder issues on the road to being under control. If you have naturally pigmented lips and a lot of gold lipsticks wash you out badly, you may find Playland finally solves that dilemma. That lemony yellow cast blends with the lip color and adds a peachy reflection to the skin standard golds just don't give. I think with the right face powder (something peachy, like Forever Marilyn, or a bronzer like Aphrodite's Shell, or that Adjust CC cream perhaps, you could work it! Or just go fantasy butterfly and use your lavender CC, go super pale, do a wash of Lilly-White on the eyes and be a golden lemony dream!)

  Thank you and everyone else for the compliments, btw! It's that time 'o the month and I sure feel puffy, lol. so it's proof of how amazing Playland is.


----------



## geeko (May 25, 2014)

liba said:


> Hey Geeko! Here's Playland on me. I have some eye liner on and that's it - no lip liner or balm underneath the lipstick. I looooooooove it, but for wearing out at night to low light places….not a grocery store color!


   thnks liba ... playland looks gorgeous on u


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 25, 2014)

geeko said:


> thnks liba ... playland looks gorgeous on u


  It's gorgeous!  I've been thinking about getting it from Nordies.  I do have a few golds already, though, that I never wear.  It looks like a fun shade.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 25, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Here is another set of lip swatches. I'm NW 10-13 with little lip pigmentation.   My favs are dangerous and Deeply Adored.


  I like Crosswires, might have to get that.  This thread is great! Love seeing all of these lippies that I don't have.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2014)

liba said:


> Hey Geeko! Here's Playland on me. I have some eye liner on and that's it - no lip liner or balm underneath the lipstick. I looooooooove it, but for wearing out at night to low light places….not a grocery store color!


   Wow---I love it on you.  I love your winged liner too, and your eyebrows.  Very good look!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


>


  They all look great but I can see why your favs are Dangerous & Deeply Adored!  VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh ma MEHRrrrrrrrrrrr.. it's my most favourite lippie for daytime.. roarrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..
> 
> oh, it's only available online


lol, Thank you HerGreyness, it's a beautiful lippie !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Dominque I would buy that lippie just for it;s name! lol.. Ah for some Midnight Mambo
> 
> 
> 
> ...











I love the name too, thank you


----------



## Dominique33 (May 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> man alive Mandy, what a gorgeous look!  that SE is just glorious on you... love it


Pretty


----------



## Dominique33 (May 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> hooky and kooky are the same to me.. I love sexy full lips.. lol








LOL


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to order this lippie already! Beautiful


  Me too. I added it to my favorites on the MAC web site.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Me too. I added it to my favorites on the MAC web site.


Same lol


----------



## geeko (May 26, 2014)

On a kick for bright colors today it is morange lipstick n green nail polish n a yellow top for me


----------



## Dominique33 (May 26, 2014)

geeko said:


> On a kick for bright colors today it is morange lipstick n green nail polish n a yellow top for me


  Beautiful ! I love the combo np/lipstick on you a very spring-like makeup.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 26, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Here is another set of lip swatches. I'm NW 10-13 with little lip pigmentation.   My favs are dangerous and Deeply Adored.


  Oh my! Deeply adored is just heavenly on you! Why did I not get that one? Crosswires is one I keep almost getting but I have so many corals. I will definitely get it one day.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 26, 2014)

geeko said:


> On a kick for bright colors today it is morange lipstick n green nail polish n a yellow top for me


  Beautiful! I love Morange and I love the mix of brights you're wearing.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

geeko said:


> On a kick for bright colors today it is morange lipstick n green nail polish n a yellow top for me


You're beautiful


----------



## geeko (May 26, 2014)

THanks ladies... Oranges and  greens are my favourite kind of colours. I am a very spring / summer kinda colour person


----------



## allthingsglam (May 26, 2014)

mac who that chick no liner


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 26, 2014)

Thank you all, ladies! I love this project. Now I have a reference for how colors look on me and i will bring out more of my older colors instead of just showing my new LEs love. I still have so many swatches. And more to show


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 26, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac who that chick no liner


  So pretty!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> So pretty!


Awwwwww thanks Mandy


----------



## Dominique33 (May 26, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> Thank you all, ladies! I love this project. Now I have a reference for how colors look on me and i will bring out more of my older colors instead of just showing my new LEs love. I still have so many swatches. And more to show


----------



## Dominique33 (May 26, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac who that chick no liner


Delicate colour, it looks very pretty on you.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 26, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Delicate colour, it looks very pretty on you.


thanks so much Dominique


----------



## User38 (May 26, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


>


  Gorgeous AutumnMoon!  I don't think there is one that I can say doesn't work on you.. they all suit you so well


----------



## User38 (May 26, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac who that chick no liner


 
  Glammy... my oh my.. you are


----------



## shimmygirl (May 26, 2014)

Mac Crosswires C5 no liner


----------



## allthingsglam (May 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Glammy... my oh my.. you are:hot:


awwwwwww thanks so much hergreyness blushing


----------



## Dominique33 (May 26, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> Mac Crosswires C5 no liner


Gorgeous colour and gorgeous smile too !


----------



## User38 (May 26, 2014)

I was away for the weekend and did not use anything but balm on my lips.. except I did take these two colours which I will post now:  EL Pure Color Wildy pink.  this is a gorgeous pink, neutral but strong -- not an in your face pink.  It's creamy but long lasting.  My skin: NC15-20, mauve pink lips.  no liner.  I actually like when this lippie wears down.. it looks like a pink stain.






  this is Clementine from LM.. it's a gel. Normally I love mattes, but for the weekend, matte did not feel right.  This is a really long lasting gel lipstick with a slight sheen. also leaves an orange pop stain on lips.






  missed you all lots!  will be doing some Bronze and frosted lippies later!

  xoxox


----------



## User38 (May 26, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> Mac Crosswires C5 no liner


  Beautiful!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I was away for the weekend and did not use anything but balm on my lips.. except I did take these two colours which I will post now:  EL Pure Color Wildy pink.  this is a gorgeous pink, neutral but strong -- not an in your face pink.  It's creamy but long lasting.  My skin: NC15-20, mauve pink lips.  no liner.  I actually like when this lippie wears down.. it looks like a pink stain.
> 
> this is Clementine from LM.. it's a gel. Normally I love mattes, but for the weekend, matte did not feel right.  This is a really long lasting gel lipstick with a slight sheen. also leaves an orange pop stain on lips.
> 
> missed you all lots!  will be doing some Bronze and frosted lippies later!  xoxox


  Your lips are such a beautiful shape, and they look like you really take care of them, too. What is your lip regimen?These lipstick shades are great, too!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 26, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> Mac Crosswires C5 no liner


  Pretty!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I was away for the weekend and did not use anything but balm on my lips.. except I did take these two colours which I will post now:  EL Pure Color Wildy pink.  this is a gorgeous pink, neutral but strong -- not an in your face pink.  It's creamy but long lasting.  My skin: NC15-20, mauve pink lips.  no liner.  I actually like when this lippie wears down.. it looks like a pink stain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful !


----------



## User38 (May 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Your lips are such a beautiful shape, and they look like you really take care of them, too. What is your lip regimen?These lipstick shades are great, too!


  Mandy darling.. I exfoliate my lips 2x a day.. am before lippie app and apply aquaphor lightly.

  at night, I use a baby toofie brush and scrub them with my face cleanser, then apply aquaphor again.

  I also use agave lip mask 2x a week.. and they have maintained their good condition. I have no wrinkles around my lips since I never smoked (well about 6 months in college).. and have good genes.. lol. My mom has great lips and she is 90!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Mandy darling.. I exfoliate my lips 2x a day.. am before lippie app and apply aquaphor lightly.  at night, I use a baby toofie brush and scrub them with my face cleanser, then apply aquaphor again.  I also use agave lip mask 2x a week.. and they have maintained their good condition. I have no wrinkles around my lips since I never smoked (well about 6 months in college).. and have good genes.. lol. My mom has great lips and she is 90!


  Well it has all paid off! Beautiful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac who that chick no liner


Beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I was away for the weekend and did not use anything but balm on my lips.. except I did take these two colours which I will post now:  EL Pure Color Wildy pink.  this is a gorgeous pink, neutral but strong -- not an in your face pink.  It's creamy but long lasting.  My skin: NC15-20, mauve pink lips.  no liner.  I actually like when this lippie wears down.. it looks like a pink stain.
> 
> this is Clementine from LM.. it's a gel. Normally I love mattes, but for the weekend, matte did not feel right.  This is a really long lasting gel lipstick with a slight sheen. also leaves an orange pop stain on lips.
> 
> missed you all lots!  will be doing some Bronze and frosted lippies later!  xoxox


Gorgeous


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> Mac Crosswires C5 no liner


Love this


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2014)

geeko said:


>


  Awesome---I'm totally down with _*HAPPY*_ colors. 



 So pretty Geeko!!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I was away for the weekend and did not use anything but balm on my lips.. except I did take these two colours which I will post now:  EL Pure Color Wildy pink.  this is a gorgeous pink, neutral but strong -- not an in your face pink.  It's creamy but long lasting.  My skin: NC15-20, mauve pink lips.  no liner.  I actually like when this lippie wears down.. it looks like a pink stain.
> 
> this is Clementine from LM.. it's a gel. Normally I love mattes, but for the weekend, matte did not feel right.  This is a really long lasting gel lipstick with a slight sheen. also leaves an orange pop stain on lips.
> 
> missed you all lots!  will be doing some Bronze and frosted lippies later!  xoxox


very beautiful


----------



## allthingsglam (May 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful


thanks dolly


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> thanks dolly


----------



## allthingsglam (May 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well you are :kiss:


Awwwwww dolly u are a sweetheart and u know u got it going on with that beautiful red hair


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 26, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> Mac Crosswires C5 no liner


   Sooooo pretty!  





HerGreyness said:


> Gorgeous AutumnMoon!  I don't think there is one that I can say doesn't work on you.. they all suit you so well


  Awwwww shucks! You guys are enabling me to more lipstick. Is that possible? Lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 26, 2014)

MAC Relentlessly Red, Retro Matte, NC/NW 15-20,  berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Relentlessly Red, Retro Matte, NC/NW 15-20,  berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


Adorable


----------



## User38 (May 26, 2014)

I am posting a pic of a 90 year old woman. This is my mom.  She is wearing ES Stay Scarlet. It's a matte red with great staying power.  We had dinner on Sat. and she always wears these knockout red lips.. so I took a pic of her and focus on her lips.  I want to have lips like this when I am 90 too.. lol.  She has NC30 skin, freckles, and white hair.  Her lips are in great great shape... and her smile, imo, is a winner!  so, that's all it takes, a great smile and a knockem out red lippie!

  here's mom!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am posting a pic of a 90 year old woman. This is my mom.  She is wearing ES Stay Scarlet. It's a matte red with great staying power.  We had dinner on Sat. and she always wears these knockout red lips.. so I took a pic of her and focus on her lips.  I want to have lips like this when I am 90 too.. lol.  She has NC30 skin, freckles, and white hair.  Her lips are in great great shape... and her smile, imo, is a winner!  so, that's all it takes, a great smile and a knockem out red lippie!  here's mom!


Awww how sweet! Hg she looks so classy! You are such a good daughter! She has a beautiful smile I agree!


----------



## User38 (May 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Awww how sweet! Hg she looks so classy! You are such a good daughter! She has a beautiful smile I agree!


 
  thank you darling Dolly.. she has a great smile... and her eyes smile too.  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 her to pieces!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am posting a pic of a 90 year old woman. This is my mom.  She is wearing ES Stay Scarlet. It's a matte red with great staying power.  We had dinner on Sat. and she always wears these knockout red lips.. so I took a pic of her and focus on her lips.  I want to have lips like this when I am 90 too.. lol.  She has NC30 skin, freckles, and white hair.  Her lips are in great great shape... and her smile, imo, is a winner!  so, that's all it takes, a great smile and a knockem out red lippie!  here's mom!


  She looks so beautiful! And I agree with Dolly...very classy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> thank you darling Dolly.. she has a great smile... and her eyes smile too.  I   her to pieces!


Aww smiling eyes are wonderful! Truly shows a happy person!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> She looks so beautiful! And I agree with Dolly...very classy!


Those pearls are just so classy! With a classy red lip mwah! She's amazing


----------



## User38 (May 26, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> She looks so beautiful! And I agree with Dolly...very classy!


 
  Lol Mandy, she even has a bf.. from the Senior Center.. and he's younger!


----------



## User38 (May 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Those pearls are just so classy! With a classy red lip mwah! She's amazing


  thank you sweetie!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Lol Mandy, she even has a bf.. from the Senior Center.. and he's younger!


  Haha, I love that! Never too old for romance!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Lol Mandy, she even has a bf.. from the Senior Center.. and he's younger!


Hot mama lol


----------



## Naynadine (May 26, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am posting a pic of a 90 year old woman. This is my mom.  She is wearing ES Stay Scarlet. It's a matte red with great staying power.  We had dinner on Sat. and she always wears these knockout red lips.. so I took a pic of her and focus on her lips.  I want to have lips like this when I am 90 too.. lol.  She has NC30 skin, freckles, and white hair.  Her lips are in great great shape... and her smile, imo, is a winner!  so, that's all it takes, a great smile and a knockem out red lippie!
> 
> here's mom!


  Aww, mama Greyness! Beautiful smile, she looks like a very classy lady.


----------



## User38 (May 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Aww, mama Greyness! Beautiful smile, she looks like a very classy lady.


 
  lol @MamaGreyness.. 

  bad bad NayNay.. but thank you .. she is cute and funny as hell!!


----------



## geeko (May 26, 2014)

Hergreyness: ur mom has a beautiful smile n I love her pearly white teeth... hope I dun sound weird for sayin so


----------



## LouGarner (May 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Runway Hit (limited edition, but I'll show it anyway), Retro Matte, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


  love this lippie. i have to breat it out this week.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> love this lippie. i have to breat it out this week.


I love that lippie too


----------



## Dominique33 (May 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am posting a pic of a 90 year old woman. This is my mom.  She is wearing ES Stay Scarlet. It's a matte red with great staying power.  We had dinner on Sat. and she always wears these knockout red lips.. so I took a pic of her and focus on her lips.  I want to have lips like this when I am 90 too.. lol.  She has NC30 skin, freckles, and white hair.  Her lips are in great great shape... and her smile, imo, is a winner!  so, that's all it takes, a great smile and a knockem out red lippie!
> 
> here's mom!


" *A girl should be two things, classy and fabulous* " said Coco Chanel, we very often quote her.

  Your mom is classy and fabulous HeyGreyness.  Great smile, red lipstick as you put it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> " *A girl should be two things, classy and fabulous* " said Coco Chanel, we very often quote her.  Your mom is classy and fabulous HeyGreyness.  Great smile, red lipstick as you put it.


She really is


----------



## Dominique33 (May 27, 2014)

Yes absolutely. Hope you are feeling better, Dolly.  I will swatch new lippies as soon as possible I am a bit busy at the moment ,


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am posting a pic of a 90 year old woman. This is my mom.  She is wearing ES Stay Scarlet. It's a matte red with great staying power.  We had dinner on Sat. and she always wears these knockout red lips.. so I took a pic of her and focus on her lips.  I want to have lips like this when I am 90 too.. lol.  She has NC30 skin, freckles, and white hair.  Her lips are in great great shape... and her smile, imo, is a winner!  so, that's all it takes, a great smile and a knockem out red lippie!
> 
> here's mom!


  Awww---I'm in love
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





---she's beautiful HG.  The lipstick is _awesome_ on her.  And I LOVE pearls---she's a classy lady----girl after my own heart!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol @MamaGreyness..
> 
> bad bad NayNay.. but thank you .. *she is cute and funny as hell!!*


   Don't make me say the thing about the apple and the tree---but you got it honest!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> Mac Crosswires C5 no liner


    Lovely!!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Relentlessly Red, Retro Matte, NC/NW 15-20,  berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


so pretty


----------



## allthingsglam (May 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am posting a pic of a 90 year old woman. This is my mom.  She is wearing ES Stay Scarlet. It's a matte red with great staying power.  We had dinner on Sat. and she always wears these knockout red lips.. so I took a pic of her and focus on her lips.  I want to have lips like this when I am 90 too.. lol.  She has NC30 skin, freckles, and white hair.  Her lips are in great great shape... and her smile, imo, is a winner!  so, that's all it takes, a great smile and a knockem out red lippie!  here's mom!


awwwww tooooooo cute I can tell your mom is a classy lady I can learn a thing or two from her I need to wear my red lips more often and her smile is just beautiful and pearls i love love pearls


----------



## allthingsglam (May 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]WTC was a bit od a hidden gem in that RiRi collection.  I _really_ like it on you ATG!!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Lovely!!!![/COLOR]


thanks soooo much medgal


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 27, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> Mac Crosswires C5 no liner


  I am thinking of getting this one.  It looks so pretty on everyone!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes absolutely. Hope you are feeling better, Dolly.  I will swatch new lippies as soon as possible I am a bit busy at the moment ,


I am feeling tons better thanks for asking! Yay can't wait for more swatches!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 27, 2014)

Lol  Here is the lippie I am wearing today :  Superstay 14 hr by Maybelline 510


----------



## Dominique33 (May 27, 2014)

Not pricey and long wearing, I love the formula ( great drugstore lipstick IMO )


----------



## User38 (May 27, 2014)

@MandyVanHook





  you wear the retro mattes so so so well.. just gorgeous!  I have not seen one which doesn't work on you!  jealous here.. lol


----------



## User38 (May 27, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


 
  That is gorgeous Dominque!  Right up my alley!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Not pricey and long wearing, I love the formula ( great drugstore lipstick IMO )


Wow thats beautiful


----------



## Dominique33 (May 27, 2014)

Thank you HerGreyness  yes it is one of your colours and speaking of retro matte, the Maybelline one is a bit similar but défini teck less drying ( though drying too I would say ) yes right up your alley ! 510 or " Non-Stop Red ". ( reds are really so bright I would recommand this one to you and anyone in love with Red + matte )


----------



## User38 (May 27, 2014)

Today I did a few MAC looks, all are LE but good comps for the Osbournes collex imo.. I still have to find my UPA and some other's which are revs of the new Osbournes.  So here goes,

  Skin NC15-20, mauve pink lips, All lined with WnW Taupe eyebrow pencil (yes, use eyebrow pencils to line sometimes. this taupe is lighter than MAC stone and is so neutral it works with a lot of light and dark colours. I have seen it used by MUAs on shoots, to define deep reds and berrys..)

  Flamingo:  (has been repromoted)






  Ever Hip from LOL collex:









  Blooming Lovely also from LOL collex



  Petals and Peacocks from LOL collex:


----------



## User38 (May 27, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you HerGreyness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you Dominque.. and less of a pain in the derriere to find.. lol


----------



## User38 (May 27, 2014)

As a side note and based on testing these colours again.. I am *definitely skipping lippies in Osbournes*


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Today I did a few MAC looks, all are LE but good comps for the Osbournes collex imo.. I still have to find my UPA and some other's which are revs of the new Osbournes.  So here goes,  Skin NC15-20, mauve pink lips, All lined with WnW Taupe eyebrow pencil (yes, use eyebrow pencils to line sometimes. this taupe is lighter than MAC stone and is so neutral it works with a lot of light and dark colours. I have seen it used by MUAs on shoots, to define deep reds and berrys..)  Flamingo:  (has been repromoted)
> 
> Ever Hip from LOL collex:
> 
> ...


I love them all! Yea I do lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ompom: As a side note and based on testing these colours again.. I am *definitely skipping lippies in Osbournes*


Oh phuey. I loved the testing phase lippies lol


----------



## User38 (May 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Oh phuey. I loved the testing phase lippies lol


 
  lol phuey is right.. I did not like these at all.. I have them and stuck with em though. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol phuey is right.. I did not like these at all.. I have them and stuck with em though. lol


Lol But they look lovely on you


----------



## User38 (May 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol But they look lovely on you


  thank you Dolly darling.. but I think Petals is the only one I can wear and make the bitch face.. lol.

  Flamingo is good too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> thank you Dolly darling.. but I think Petals is the only one I can wear and make the bitch face.. lol.  Flamingo is good too!


Flamingo is a fav of mine! And lmao bitch face


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 27, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> so pretty





HerGreyness said:


> @MandyVanHook  :kissy:   you wear the retro mattes so so so well.. just gorgeous!  I have not seen one which doesn't work on you!  jealous here.. lol


  Thank you! I really love the formula!


----------



## User38 (May 27, 2014)

geeko said:


> Hergreyness: ur mom has a beautiful smile n I love her pearly white teeth... hope I dun sound weird for sayin so


  absolutely NOT geeko.. you are very kind!  thank you!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Today I did a few MAC looks, all are LE but good comps for the Osbournes collex imo.. I still have to find my UPA and some other's which are revs of the new Osbournes.  So here goes,  Skin NC15-20, mauve pink lips, All lined with WnW Taupe eyebrow pencil (yes, use eyebrow pencils to line sometimes. this taupe is lighter than MAC stone and is so neutral it works with a lot of light and dark colours. I have seen it used by MUAs on shoots, to define deep reds and berrys..)  Flamingo:  (has been repromoted)
> 
> Ever Hip from LOL collex:
> 
> ...


  LOL I use eyeliners on my lips from time to time, even on the whole lip on occasion, especially when I need an unusual color that I can't find in a lip pencil or something I know I wouldn't use enough to warrant getting a lip pencil for it. Some of my Urban Decay eye pencils have worked great for that purpose and I haven't suffered any consequences from it yet! That eyebrow pencil is really making your lips look pouty! From what I can tell, all of those colors look beautiful on you, but of course I'm saying that without seeing a full face shot. I know that I should probably think twice about some of the Osbournes colors on me, but I'm getting them anyway lol.


----------



## User38 (May 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> LOL I use eyeliners on my lips from time to time, even on the whole lip on occasion, especially when I need an unusual color that I can't find in a lip pencil or something I know I wouldn't use enough to warrant getting a lip pencil for it. Some of my Urban Decay eye pencils have worked great for that purpose and I haven't suffered any consequences from it yet! That eyebrow pencil is really making your lips look pouty! From what I can tell, all of those colors look beautiful on you, but of course I'm saying that without seeing a full face shot. I know that I should probably think twice about some of the Osbournes colors on me, but I'm getting them anyway lol.


  oh I agree with the eye products used on lips.. in fact, it's a given that most eye products are safe to use on lips.. but the colour variety is not where we might want it.  

  I love this WnW pencil.. lol. It works really well with lighter pinks and corals.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh I agree with the eye products used on lips.. in fact,* it's a given that most eye products are safe to use on lips*.. but the colour variety is not where we might want it.    I love this WnW pencil.. lol. It works really well with lighter pinks and corals.


  That's what I always figured. I know I feel more comfortable putting an eye product on my lips than I am with putting a lip product on my eyes.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh I agree with the eye products used on lips.. in fact, it's a given that most eye products are safe to use on lips.. but the colour variety is not where we might want it.    I love this WnW pencil.. lol. It works really well with lighter pinks and corals.


Perfect lol! I sometimes rarely use eye pencils for my lips because I can't find green lipliner or blue lipliner or gray.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Perfect lol! I sometimes rarely use eye pencils for my lips because I can't find green lipliner or blue lipliner or gray.


  Comes in handy for those, too, I bet. I don't own any lipstick colors like that, but the other day I was trying on different eyeliner shades to see what I might like. Urban Decay's Mars eyeliner was a gorgeous green.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Comes in handy for those, too, I bet. I don't own any lipstick colors like that, but the other day I was trying on different eyeliner shades to see what I might like. Urban Decay's Mars eyeliner was a gorgeous green.


It really comes in handy just to keep um in place! I think green is a wonderful shade for the eyes and lips too.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Thank you Dominque.. and less of a pain in the derriere to find.. lol


LOL !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wow thats beautiful


Thank you  it's one of my fav lippies ever.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Today I did a few MAC looks, all are LE but good comps for the Osbournes collex imo.. I still have to find my UPA and some other's which are revs of the new Osbournes.  So here goes,
> 
> Skin NC15-20, mauve pink lips, All lined with WnW Taupe eyebrow pencil (yes, use eyebrow pencils to line sometimes. this taupe is lighter than MAC stone and is so neutral it works with a lot of light and dark colours. I have seen it used by MUAs on shoots, to define deep reds and berrys..)
> 
> ...


Gorgeous ! I love *all of them* on you.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Today I did a few MAC looks, all are LE but good comps for the Osbournes collex imo.. I still have to find my UPA and some other's which are revs of the new Osbournes.  So here goes,  Skin NC15-20, mauve pink lips, All lined with WnW Taupe eyebrow pencil (yes, use eyebrow pencils to line sometimes. this taupe is lighter than MAC stone and is so neutral it works with a lot of light and dark colours. I have seen it used by MUAs on shoots, to define deep reds and berrys..)  Flamingo:  (has been repromoted)
> 
> Ever Hip from LOL collex:
> 
> ...


  Flamingo looks so good on you!  I wonder what it would look like on lighter pink lips? I'm going to have to go to a MAC counter soon.


----------



## ForeverJenn (May 27, 2014)

RiRi Nude + clear lip gloss - no liner.  C2 in studio fix powders.


----------



## shimmygirl (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> RiRi Nude + clear lip gloss - no liner.  C2 in studio fix powders.


Beautiful


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 27, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> RiRi Nude + clear lip gloss - no liner.  C2 in studio fix powders.


  I love this!  Are there any dupes for it?  I really like that.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

You look so adorable and beautiful


----------



## ForeverJenn (May 27, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I love this!  Are there any dupes for it?  I really like that.


  I think NYX has something similar to it. Butter lips? I think that's what it's called.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 27, 2014)

Love Rebel, and this is an adorable picture.  So pretty!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 27, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> C2 in studio fix powders.


  This looks stunning!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 27, 2014)

Very pretty, you look great !


----------



## liba (May 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> thank you Dolly darling.. but I think Petals is the only one I can wear and make the bitch face.. lol.
> 
> Flamingo is good too!


  I actually like Blooming Lovely more nowadays than when I first got it - my skin tone's changed just enough that it's more workable now. Ever Hip I like a lot less now - it's pretty boring compared to all the better pale peachy apricots we've had since - like Flamingo! Petals & Peacocks is a classic.

  Kelly's lipsticks are all been there done that, but I'm still thinking about Riot House, because I really like those 60's retro pale apricot colors a lot and am always open to new and improved (if it is, in fact - Sweet & Sour is already really excellent…better than Playing Koi, and I still am in shock it was made perm)


----------



## liba (May 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Lol Mandy, she even has a bf.. from the Senior Center.. and he's younger!


  Of course. No dumb Berts for her! Or you!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 27, 2014)

So beautiful your smile is sooooo pretty


----------



## allthingsglam (May 27, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> RiRi Nude + clear lip gloss - no liner.  C2 in studio fix powders.


u rocking ririnude I love love this color so different I bu this baby up  one of my fave from riri it a stunning nude


----------



## allthingsglam (May 27, 2014)

liba said:


> WTC is a color that really fascinates me because it's so perfectly designed to be gorgeous on WoC. On me, it's very bleh and I skipped it but on you and others who've posted pix before, it completely transforms into pure fabulousness. I honestly felt proud that MAC had the balls to offer this shade when it came out - so few mainstream makeup companies are willing to put out colors that are engineered for high fashion perfection for only particular skin tones.   My god - your mother is glorious! You look so much like her - same jaw line, lips and smile. Apple doesn't fall far from the tree, indeed! We all need role models like you two - the Dynamic Duo!  Of course. No dumb Berts for her! Or you! :haha:


awwwwwww thanks Liba


----------



## rooocelle (May 27, 2014)

This collage I once made for some lipstick diary thingy. I'm around NC30.



  From left to right:
  - Mac Ronnie Red (matte), no liner.
  - Mac Oh Oh Oh (lustre), no liner.
  - Mac Lavender Whip (cremesheen), no liner.
  - Mac Flat Out Fabulous (retro matte), with Heroine lipliner.
  - Mac Lavender Whip (cremesheen), with Heroine lipliner.
  - Mac Bad Girl Riri (matte), no lipliner, with nude H&M gloss.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 27, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> This collage I once made for some lipstick diary thingy. I'm around NC30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful!  I love how you show how different LW is with and without liner!


----------



## rooocelle (May 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Beautiful!  I love how you show how different LW is with and without liner!


  Thanks hon! Yeah, I freakin love LW with liner. I'm really curious about Dodgy Girl with Heroine lipliner.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> This collage I once made for some lipstick diary thingy. I'm around NC30.
> 
> From left to right: - Mac Ronnie Red (matte), no liner. - Mac Oh Oh Oh (lustre), no liner. - Mac Lavender Whip (cremesheen), no liner. - Mac Flat Out Fabulous (retro matte), with Heroine lipliner. - Mac Lavender Whip (cremesheen), with Heroine lipliner. - Mac Bad Girl Riri (matte), no lipliner, with nude H&M gloss.


Beautiful i love them all on you hubba hubba


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 27, 2014)

rooocelle said:


> Thanks hon! Yeah, I freakin love LW with liner. I'm really curious about Dodgy Girl with Heroine lipliner.


  I wish I had Heroine liner!  I avoided getting it because I thought it would be too similar to Magenta liner.


----------



## User38 (May 27, 2014)

liba said:


> WTC is a color that really fascinates me because it's so perfectly designed to be gorgeous on WoC. On me, it's very bleh and I skipped it but on you and others who've posted pix before, it completely transforms into pure fabulousness. I honestly felt proud that MAC had the balls to offer this shade when it came out - so few mainstream makeup companies are willing to put out colors that are engineered for high fashion perfection for only particular skin tones.
> 
> 
> My god - your mother is glorious! You look so much like her - same jaw line, lips and smile. Apple doesn't fall far from the tree, indeed! We all need role models like you two - the Dynamic Duo!
> ...


 
  aww thank you liba darling
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope I am like her as I grow older.. she is fun, funny and a total survivor.  And yes, she has a cute bf who is younger than she is


----------



## User38 (May 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> That's what I always figured. I know I feel more comfortable putting an eye product on my lips than I am with putting a lip product on my eyes.


 
  Mandy darling..lip colours should never be used on eyes because the pigments can be detrimental to the skin of eyes or the actual eyeball. lol.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Mandy darling..lip colours should never be used on eyes because the pigments can be detrimental to the skin of eyes or the actual eyeball. lol.


  I saw a major YouTuber recently put a nude lip pencil in her waterline and assured everyone that it was fine to do so. I won't say who it was, but it freaked me out.


----------



## User38 (May 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I saw a major YouTuber recently put a nude lip pencil in her waterline and assured everyone that it was fine to do so. I won't say who it was, but it freaked me out.











  that's terrible.. a major no no.  It could cause damage to the eyes.

  how irresponsible!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> :shock:    that's terrible.. a major no no.  It could cause damage to the eyes.  how irresponsible!


  I know! And she is one of the biggest gurus on YouTube. She claimed it was the same thing as an eyeliner. I'm sure lots of people took her advice to try it out after that


----------



## User38 (May 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I know! And she is one of the biggest gurus on YouTube. She claimed it was the same thing as an eyeliner. I'm sure lots of people took her advice to try it out after that


  how awful.. I can't imagine some of these people giving advice though. ugh.

  I have seen the girl who has the EM line..Michelle Phan, and her nails are ragged sometimes, cuticles worse than mine.  It's a wonder people don't notice how unkempt she looks.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> :shock:    that's terrible.. a major no no.  It could cause damage to the eyes.  how irresponsible!


You'd be surprised what people use on their eyes.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You'd be surprised what people use on their eyes.


  True! I do get a little risky with what I put on myself, but I would hate to encourage a large group of people do do the same because I don't know how they will react to a product and I don't want to take that responsibility.


----------



## User38 (May 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> True! I do get a little risky with what I put on myself, but I would hate to encourage a large group of people do do the same because I don't know how they will react to a product and I don't want to take that responsibility.


 
  yep, it's called social responsibility.. we can do weirdo things to ourselves in the privacy of our homes, but not go around on you tube or in public telling other's it;s ok to do it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> True! I do get a little risky with what I put on myself, but I would hate to encourage a large group of people do do the same because I don't know how they will react to a product and I don't want to take that responsibility.


It's irresponsible. Just because something works for one person doesn't mean it'll work for someone else! What's sad is young girls watch these youtubers and try it out.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 27, 2014)

MAC See Sheer, Lustre, NC/NW 15-20, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC See Sheer, Lustre, NC/NW 15-20, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


  Wow. I've almost sworn off of lustres (Dreaming Dahlia broke my heart) but that's nice. Very pretty on you.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Wow. I've almost sworn off of lustres (Dreaming Dahlia broke my heart) but that's nice. Very pretty on you.


  Thanks! See Sheer is a great muted coral shade that looks great year-round in my opinion. What did you not like about Dreaming Dahlia? I almost got it when it came out but in the end I decided to pass.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thanks! See Sheer is a great muted coral shade that looks great year-round in my opinion. What did you not like about Dreaming Dahlia? I almost got it when it came out but in the end I decided to pass.


  Too sheer for me. I didn't realize how sheer that formula was (I had just been introduced to MAC with Punk Couture) but that was my fault. Plus it doesn't last on me.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Too sheer for me. I didn't realize how sheer that formula was (I had just been introduced to MAC with Punk Couture) but that was my fault. Plus it doesn't last on me.


  some are more sheer than others. I have some lustres that are quite opaque and some that don't add a lot more than some shimmer and shine. It is definitely not a long wearing formula but I often rectify that with some lip pencil underneath.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Too sheer for me. I didn't realize how sheer that formula was (I had just been introduced to MAC with Punk Couture) but that was my fault. Plus it doesn't last on me.


  I wanted to get Dreaming Dahlia to make me feel better about not getting Hibiscus lipstick from the Surf Baby collection. In the end I realized it wouldn't be the same. Thankfully my husband found Hibiscus online for me, but he had to pay an inflated price.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I wanted to get Dreaming Dahlia to make me feel better about not getting Hibiscus lipstick from the Surf Baby collection. In the end I realized it wouldn't be the same. Thankfully my husband found Hibiscus online for me, but he had to pay an inflated price.


  They are nothing alike. I hoped the same - I missed Hibiscus but found it on evilbay for $25. Not too bad I don't think but I use it sparingly lol. Sometimes I just look lovingly at it in its gorgeous case.


----------



## shimmygirl (May 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to order this lippie already! Beautiful


  I did order Mehr...should come tomorrow afternoon...also Bombshell...hope they work for me!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> I did order Mehr...should come tomorrow afternoon...also Bombshell...hope they work for me!


  Post pics I need to see.


----------



## liba (May 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They are nothing alike. I hoped the same - I missed Hibiscus but found it on evilbay for $25. Not too bad I don't think but I use it sparingly lol. Sometimes I just look lovingly at it in its gorgeous case.


  I can't find my Hibiscus  It's the only lipstick I've lost, other than my original tube of Flamingo (the batch they brought back after with All About Orange was better on me, though).


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 27, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They are nothing alike. I hoped the same - I missed Hibiscus but found it on evilbay for $25. Not too bad I don't think but I use it sparingly lol. Sometimes I just look lovingly at it in its gorgeous case.


  It is my perfect reddish coral. I love it! Actually, when the first promo pic came out for Fantasy of Flowers, I said to myself, "Is that an Hibiscus repromote???" Then the color names came out and I knew it wasn't. I thought for sure that it would be because the picture looked like it and the theme was flowers.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 27, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> I did order Mehr...should come tomorrow afternoon...also Bombshell...hope they work for me!


 I'm sure Mehr will look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


>


  CUUUUUUTIE!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 27, 2014)

liba said:


> I can't find my Hibiscus  It's the only lipstick I've lost, other than my original tube of Flamingo (the batch they brought back after with All About Orange was better on me, though).


  Oh no  and it sells so fast on the CB. I had hoped they would repromote it with MB but those are sheen Supremes. Hopefully they will soon!  





MandyVanHook said:


> It is my perfect reddish coral. I love it! Actually, when the first promo pic came out for Fantasy of Flowers, I said to myself, "Is that an Hibiscus repromote???" Then the color names came out and I knew it wasn't. I thought for sure that it would be because the picture looked like it and the theme was flowers.


 I did too! I was so excited until I found out.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 27, 2014)

liba said:


> I can't find my Hibiscus  It's the only lipstick I've lost, other than my original tube of Flamingo (the batch they brought back after with All About Orange was better on me, though).


  Aww! I've lost my GAT and I am pretty bummed, but I would be devastated to lose a LE item!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> CUUUUUUTIE!


  Thanks, Dolly! Do you have See Sheer?


----------



## shimmygirl (May 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Post pics I need to see.
> Will do!
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *CrimsonQuill157*
> 
> ...


  I hope so..seems like it suits a lot of skintones!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 27, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> I did order Mehr...should come tomorrow afternoon...also Bombshell...hope they work for me!
> I want to order Mehr. Looks so pretty. And I'm sure it will be gorgeous on you.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *MandyVanHook*
> 
> ...


  Loove it.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 27, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> I want to order Mehr. Looks so pretty. And I'm sure it will be gorgeous on you. Loove it.


  Thanks!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thanks, Dolly! Do you have See Sheer?


Nope I keep seeing it at my cco and never pick it up idk why. It's very pretty


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Nope I keep seeing it at my cco and never pick it up idk why. It's very pretty


  Pick it up sometime. I think you'll like it!


----------



## liba (May 27, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Aww! I've lost my GAT and I am pretty bummed, but I would be devastated to lose a LE item!


  To tell the truth, Hibiscus wasn't that super on me - I think it looks so much brighter and cuter on darker skin tones than mine. I think at this point, I prefer Dreaming Dahlia anyways, because of the texture combining with the color is softer and prettier than Hibiscus for me, which just looked a little harsh.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Pick it up sometime. I think you'll like it!


I more than likely will next time I am down there


----------



## VelvetLips (May 28, 2014)

@shimmygirl and @ForeverJenn
  you look stunning in these lipsticks!

  I decided to get Flat Out Fabulous for myself..bought it today and will swatch it later. I just have a love affair going on with the Retro Mattes.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

liba said:


> To tell the truth, Hibiscus wasn't that super on me - I think it looks so much brighter and cuter on darker skin tones than mine. I think at this point, I prefer Dreaming Dahlia anyways, because of the texture combining with the color is softer and prettier than Hibiscus for me, which just looked a little harsh.


  Oh I love it! I find very few shades to look "harsh" against my skin tone, though. Brights perk my face up! I'll try to post a picture of me wearing it in this thread, but I'm pretty sure she already has a pic of it on herself.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 28, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> I did order Mehr...should come tomorrow afternoon...also Bombshell...hope they work for me!


  I love Bombshell!  IMO opinion it's a beautiful every day kind of pink.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

Here is *Nars Scarlet Empress *( previous version, and one of my first Nars lipsticks in fact, sorry for the lighting but the weather here is very bad indeed rainy and cold )


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Here is *Nars Scarlet Empress *( previous version, and one of my first Nars lipsticks in fact, sorry for the lighting but the weather here is very bad indeed rainy and cold )


  That is a beautiful color!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

MAC Hibiscus, Cremesheen, NC/NW 15-20, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> [COLOR=181818]MAC Hibiscus, Cremesheen, NC/NW 15-20, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner[/COLOR]


  That is a beautiful colour too, Hibiscus looks very pretty on you I love the MU and the flawless skin !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

What blush did you use Mandy ?


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> That is a beautiful colour too, Hibiscus looks very pretty on you I love the MU and the flawless skin !


  Thank you!


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Here is *Nars Scarlet Empress* ( previous version, and one of my first Nars lipsticks in fact, sorry for the lighting but the weather here is very bad indeed rainy and cold )


  That was on my list of Nars lippies to get but I never did.  It's beautiful!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> What blush did you use Mandy ?


  I'm not for certain because this picture is a month or two old, but it is most likely Nars Gina or Nars Torrid.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

MAC Bombshell, Frost, NC/NW 15-20, berry-pink lip pigmentation, In Anticipation Pro Longwear lip pencil


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

burghchick said:


> That was on my list of Nars lippies to get but I never did.  It's beautiful!


  Thank you  as all Nars lippies are being reformulated I don ´ t know if Scarlet Empress will still be available next Fall, the new formula is besides totally different,the new formulas are supposed to be better ( and they are ) but previous ones can be awesome too. Nars has such innovative products and those were really innovative in terms of colour, pigments and texture. Get it before they launch the Audacious ones, it is a great colour I agree.


----------



## VelvetLips (May 28, 2014)

Flat Out Fabulous, NW 10ish skin, pale pink lips, no liner






  a combo that came to mind and that I quite liked:
  FOF l/s and Talk That Talk l/s


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Flat Out Fabulous, NW 10ish skin, pale pink lips, no liner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love FOF! I haven't worn it in a little while, but it's beautiful.  I don't own TTT, but that's a pretty combo!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm not for certain because this picture is a month or two old, but it is most likely Nars Gina or Nars Torrid.


  Whatever it is it looks very pretty on you, Thank you.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

L'Oréal Colour Riche 377 ( exclu to Europe ? )


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 28, 2014)

MAC Plumful, Lustre, on NW15-20, medium pink pigmentation.


----------



## VelvetLips (May 28, 2014)

burghchick said:


>


  This suits you so well! Beautiful. I've been thinking about getting that one for a while now..


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Here is *Nars Scarlet Empress* ( previous version, and one of my first Nars lipsticks in fact, sorry for the lighting but the weather here is very bad indeed rainy and cold )


That berry color looks so rich!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

burghchick said:


> MAC Plumful, Lustre, on NW15-20, medium pink pigmentation.


Love it


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> L'Oréal Colour Riche 377 ( exclu to Europe ? )


So pretty


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Flat Out Fabulous, NW 10ish skin, pale pink lips, no liner
> 
> a combo that came to mind and that I quite liked: FOF l/s and Talk That Talk l/s


Love both! I need fof but I love ttt


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love both! I need fof but I love ttt


  Surprised you don't already have FOF, Dolly!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

burghchick said:


>


  This is one I've been meaning to get!  One of the more pigmented lustres.  It looks so pretty and flattering.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Surprised you don't already have FOF, Dolly!


I don't wear to many pinks!


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love both! I need fof but I love ttt


  Buy FOF and buy it NOW!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Buy FOF and buy it NOW!!!! :whip:


Lol the reason I want it is because I love the rm formula and I will get alot of use out of it just for the formula alone lol so It'll be on my to buy list


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol the reason I want it is because I love the rm formula and I will get alot of use out of it just for the formula alone lol so It'll be on my to buy list


  You'll love it.  I think FOF has one of the best textures, too.


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol the reason I want it is because I love the rm formula and I will get alot of use out of it just for the formula alone lol so It'll be on my to buy list


  It's fantastic and the texture of that particular lippy is really nice and not as dry feeling as other RMs. Plus it's freaking gorgeous!!! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You'll love it.  I think FOF has one of the best textures, too.


I will put it on my list again, I have wanted it a while now but everytime I went in store it was sold out. So I will keep checking


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's fantastic and the texture of that particular lippy is really nice and not as dry feeling as other RMs. Plus it's freaking gorgeous!!! lol


Ok lol its on my list roomie


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ok lol its on my list roomie


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you  as all Nars lippies are being reformulated I don ´ t know if Scarlet Empress will still be available next Fall, the new formula is besides totally different,the new formulas are supposed to be better ( and they are ) but previous ones can be awesome too. Nars has such innovative products and those were really innovative in terms of colour, pigments and texture. Get it before they launch the Audacious ones, it is a great colour I agree.


  They may be discontinuing some of their lipsticks? I've been eyeing Scarlet Empress and Heat Wave so I guess I should get on that.


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> They may be discontinuing some of their lipsticks? I've been eyeing Scarlet Empress and Heat Wave so I guess I should get on that.


  both are fabulous lippies!  SE and HE .. especially HE now is one of my staples.


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

I am attending a business meeting in an hour, so I did a simple grey smokey eye -- light, but used a Nars Pink Lippie:  Goodbye Emanuelle. It is lovely. soft pink lined with WnW taupe eyebrow liner. lol. I like it.Skin is NC15-20, mauve pink lips.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am attending a business meeting in an hour, so I did a simple grey smokey eye -- light, but used a Nars Pink Lippie:  Goodbye Emanuelle. It is lovely. soft pink lined with WnW taupe eyebrow liner. lol. I like it.Skin is NC15-20, mauve pink lips.


I really like this one


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't wear to many pinks!


  and I think pinks are stunning on you Dolly darling


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> This is one I've been meaning to get!  One of the more pigmented lustres.  It looks so pretty and flattering.


  I have plumful.. and it looks different on me.. lol.  It's the skin again!


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

burghchick said:


>


 
  beautiful look !  one of the nicest colours for your complexion imo..


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> This is one I've been meaning to get!  One of the more pigmented lustres.  It looks so pretty and flattering.


  It's a nice every day color, isn't it?  I actually think I could use it up if I keep using it, too.  I need to reduce my lipstick stash!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> and I think pinks are stunning on you Dolly darling:flower:


You are so kind hg! I love pinks on you too. I need to wear them more often.


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Here is *Nars Scarlet Empress *( previous version, and one of my first Nars lipsticks in fact, sorry for the lighting but the weather here is very bad indeed rainy and cold )


 

  darn Dominque!  these shades are awesome on you!


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Hibiscus, Cremesheen, NC/NW 15-20, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


  wowsa Mandy.. one of the prettiest looks on you to date!  all look wonderful... but this is stunning!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

burghchick said:


> It's a nice every day color, isn't it? I actually think I could use it up if I keep using it, too. I need to reduce my lipstick stash!


  It is!  Definitely going to be getting it!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> wowsa Mandy.. one of the prettiest looks on you to date!  all look wonderful... but this is stunning!


  Aww, thanks HG!  I love Hibiscus.  It is one of my favorites and one of the few that I have paid more than retail for.  I don't regret it, though.  I only regret not getting it when it came out!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That berry color looks so rich!


It is rich and also layered
  Here it is on my hand





Bottom to top :

  1) Trans Europe Express
  2) Transsiberian
  3) Scarlet Empress
  4) Funny Face


  All 4 are the " previous " version, all are semi-matte and again very innovative as for the texture. Vibrant shades, I expect a lot from the new upcoming ones ( 40 shades said MaryMy here on Specktra ) but those I have are great !


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It is rich and also layered
> Here it is on my hand
> 
> 
> ...


 

  Gorgeous Dominque!  I love them all.. but only own SE, FF from the ones you swatched.. all lovely!  Love NARS


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Gorgeous Dominque!  I love them all.. but only own SE, FF from the ones you swatched.. all lovely!  Love NARS









HerGreyness, thank you !
  Here are swatches of the 3 Guy Bourdin I own, the new texture is quite similar ( MaryMy mentioned it in the Nars thread )





  Future Red
  Full Frontal
  Good Bye Emmanuelle

  The texture is awesome but very different from the previous ones, it migrates out of my lips in fact ( a little ) and it's quite moisturizing.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> HerGreyness, thank you ! Here are swatches of the 3 Guy Bourdin I own, the new texture is quite similar ( MaryMy mentioned it in the Nars thread )
> 
> Future Red Full Frontal Good Bye Emmanuelle  The texture is awesome but very different from the previous ones, it migrates out of my lips in fact ( a little ) and it's quite moisturizing.


All three are beautiful! I love the top one especially


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It is rich and also layered Here it is on my hand
> 
> Bottom to top :  1) Trans Europe Express 2) Transsiberian 3) Scarlet Empress 4) Funny Face   All 4 are the " previous " version, all are semi-matte and again very innovative as for the texture. Vibrant shades, I expect a lot from the new upcoming ones ( 40 shades said MaryMy here on Specktra ) but those I have are great !


Thank you! That last one is so darn pretty!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

Me wearing Lancôme Rouge in Love 232 M. Lovely colour but it doesnt' wear long at all, it's a very light texture  (too light IMO ).


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> All three are beautiful! I love the top one especially


Thank you, the pink one ?


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

lol I can't remember if I swatched Roman Holiday too ? If you like Good Bye Emmanuelle you might like Roman Holiday too, and I think Roman Holiday is not discontinued. I'll swatch them when my lips are not so dry.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

I'm excited for Dolly's Melt Cosmetics swatches when she gets a chance to do those.  Melt has really grabbed my attention.  Also waiting on HG to do a Blueberry Fizz swatch, but I might be waiting a while... lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm excited for Dolly's Melt Cosmetics swatches when she gets a chance to do those.  Melt has really grabbed my attention.  Also waiting on HG to do a Blueberry Fizz swatch, but I might be waiting a while... lol


  I really like the lippies I have from Melt! I only have 3 at the moment but would definitely buy more one of these days. The only thing I am not too crazy about is the scent but thankfully that fades after a bit.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you, the pink one ?


Yes that one! Its so pretty


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 28, 2014)

this seems like a lot of fun...
  i wasn't ever really into lipstick, but now that i've been wearing my glasses more, i've been trying to make my lips look more exciting.
  my lipstick collection is now growing beyond nars dolce vita lol...
  i'm quite fair- probably nc5-8 ish. 
  my lips are very pink- a mauvy raspberry color.





  sweet and sour, crosswires, flamingo




  my hair is gross here, but this is viva glam I.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm excited for Dolly's Melt Cosmetics swatches when she gets a chance to do those.  Melt has really grabbed my attention.  Also waiting on HG to do a Blueberry Fizz swatch, but I might be waiting a while... lol


They are for sure coming! I have to get through tonight and then I can just relax till the morning service!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am attending a business meeting in an hour, so I did a simple grey smokey eye -- light, but used a Nars Pink Lippie:  Goodbye Emanuelle. It is lovely. soft pink lined with WnW taupe eyebrow liner. lol. I like it.Skin is NC15-20, mauve pink lips.


so pretty


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> this seems like a lot of fun... i wasn't ever really into lipstick, but now that i've been wearing my glasses more, i've been trying to make my lips look more exciting. my lipstick collection is now growing beyond nars dolce vita lol... i'm quite fair- probably nc5-8 ish.  my lips are very pink- a mauvy raspberry color.
> 
> sweet and sour, crosswires, flamingo
> 
> my hair is gross here, but this is viva glam I.


Love the top three but hubba hubba at you in viva glam 1


----------



## allthingsglam (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> beautiful look !  one of the nicest colours for your complexion imo..


i agree beautiful color on u


----------



## allthingsglam (May 28, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> this seems like a lot of fun... i wasn't ever really into lipstick, but now that i've been wearing my glasses more, i've been trying to make my lips look more exciting. my lipstick collection is now growing beyond nars dolce vita lol... i'm quite fair- probably nc5-8 ish.  my lips are very pink- a mauvy raspberry color.
> 
> sweet and sour, crosswires, flamingo
> 
> my hair is gross here, but this is viva glam I.


viva glam 1 is stunning on u


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> this seems like a lot of fun...
> i wasn't ever really into lipstick, but now that i've been wearing my glasses more, i've been trying to make my lips look more exciting.
> my lipstick collection is now growing beyond nars dolce vita lol...
> i'm quite fair- probably nc5-8 ish.
> ...


  They all look so pretty on you!  Everyone has been looking great in Crosswires.  I will have to get it one day.


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love the top three but hubba hubba at you in viva glam 1


  thank you!!! <3

  one more for fun:




  lickable


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> thank you!!!


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> They all look so pretty on you!  Everyone has been looking great in Crosswires.  I will have to get it one day.
> thank you!! and you will LOVE crosswires.
> 
> you are all inspiring me. i only have 10 or 11 mac lipsticks right now, so i am taking notes!
> ...


  i bet it does!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I am attending a business meeting in an hour, so I did a simple grey smokey eye -- light, but used a Nars Pink Lippie:  Goodbye Emanuelle. It is lovely. soft pink lined with WnW taupe eyebrow liner. lol. I like it.Skin is NC15-20, mauve pink lips.


Lovely on you 

  You posted Maya Angelou ( avi ), here they broke the news a few hours ago I think. Honestly I never read her, but she was very famous indeed.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> HerGreyness, thank you ! Here are swatches of the 3 Guy Bourdin I own, the new texture is quite similar ( MaryMy mentioned it in the Nars thread )
> 
> Future Red Full Frontal Good Bye Emmanuelle  The texture is awesome but very different from the previous ones, it migrates out of my lips in fact ( a little ) and it's quite moisturizing.


  Ooh, Full Frontal is my favorite!!  This thread is dangerous to my low buy goals.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Ooh, Full Frontal is my favorite!! This thread is dangerous to my low buy goals.


  It was LE, I don't think it's still available in fact. Yes, this thread is full of enablers lol !


----------



## ladyd12 (May 28, 2014)

Wearing MAC Peachstock lipstick w/MAC Peachstock lipglass w/ MAC Hodgepodge lipliner on NW45 skintone. It's my first time wearing this peachy nude combo!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Peachstock lipstick w/MAC Peachstock lipglass w/ MAC Hodgepodge lipliner on NW45 skintone. It's my first time wearing this peachy nude combo!


  Love it.  Hodgepodge seems like a great liner.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Peachstock lipstick w/MAC Peachstock lipglass w/ MAC Hodgepodge lipliner on NW45 skintone. It's my first time wearing this peachy nude combo!


It looks so pretty


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> thank you!! and you will LOVE crosswires.  you are all inspiring me. i only have 10 or 11 mac lipsticks right now, so i am taking notes!   thank you!!   i should wear red more often. i tend to gravitate towards corals?   i bet it does!!!


lol I wish!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Peachstock lipstick w/MAC Peachstock lipglass w/ MAC Hodgepodge lipliner on NW45 skintone. It's my first time wearing this peachy nude combo!


Lovely  Beautiful smile too !


----------



## ladyd12 (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Peachstock lipstick w/MAC Peachstock lipglass w/ MAC Hodgepodge lipliner on NW45 skintone. It's my first time wearing this peachy nude combo!
> ...


  Thank you so much, MandyVanHook!!! It is a great lipliner. Too bad it's discontinued


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Thank you so much, MandyVanHook!!! It is a great lipliner. Too bad it's discontinued


  I know, that's how I feel about Lure.  I can't for the life of me figure out why that was discontinued.


----------



## ladyd12 (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much, MandyVanHook!!! It is a great lipliner. Too bad it's discontinued
> ...


  Lure seem like a nice lipliner as well. I wish they would bring the discontinued stuff back.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 28, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Peachstock lipstick w/MAC Peachstock lipglass w/ MAC Hodgepodge lipliner on NW45 skintone. It's my first time wearing this peachy nude combo!


  It's very pretty on you!  How do you like it?


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> lol I can't remember if I swatched Roman Holiday too ? If you like Good Bye Emmanuelle you might like Roman Holiday too, and I think Roman Holiday is not discontinued. I'll swatch them when my lips are not so dry.


  I have Roman Holiday, it's gorgeous.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lovely on you   You posted Maya Angelou ( avi ), here they broke the news a few hours ago I think. Honestly I never read her, but she was very famous indeed.


yes great women very wise  it hurt my heart when I heard of her passing I take comfort in knowing she lead a amazing life my way of honoring a legend in my eyes


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I have Roman Holiday, it's gorgeous.


I agree, it's so soft and wearable. I love the texture too, Nars textures are awesome.


----------



## ladyd12 (May 28, 2014)

burghchick said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Peachstock lipstick w/MAC Peachstock lipglass w/ MAC Hodgepodge lipliner on NW45 skintone. It's my first time wearing this peachy nude combo!
> ...


  Thank you so much, burghchick!!! I love it


----------



## shimmygirl (May 28, 2014)

My Mehr finally arrived!


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> My Mehr finally arrived!


  Beautiful!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> My Mehr finally arrived!


  Beautiful!  I need!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> My Mehr finally arrived!


It's very pretty on you, a colour made for you actually. Wearable and quite intense too.


----------



## jennyap (May 28, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> My Mehr finally arrived!


  Beautiful on you! I need to check it out. Also really need to get Flat Out Fabulous, I say that to myself every time I see someone post a pic of themselves in it, in fact.


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 28, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> My Mehr finally arrived!


 ohhhhhh I love that  





ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Peachstock lipstick w/MAC Peachstock lipglass w/ MAC Hodgepodge lipliner on NW45 skintone. It's my first time wearing this peachy nude combo!


  it's gorgeous on you. I don't think I've seen a lipstick look bad on you though.    wishlist growing. yikes. any recommendations for your must haves or shades that surprised you?


----------



## jennyap (May 28, 2014)

Just trawled through old photos to see if I had any to share. Lots where I have no idea what I was wearing, need to get better at labelling my pics obviously! 

  But I did find a few... NW10-15 skin, medium pigmented mauvy-pink lips

  Haute Altitude




  Hot Chocolate




  Sounds Like Noise - back when my hair was super dark hehe, don't really like this lippie on me now to be honest




  I'm not 100% certain of this one, but I think it's Outrageously Fun over Fashion Boost PLW lip pencil. Could be Daddy's Little Girl but the more I look at it the more sure I am it's OF




  Just a Bite




  Strong Woman




  Flamingo



  Pleasurebomb




  Goddess of the Sea


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> wishlist growing. yikes. *any recommendations for your must haves or shades that surprised you?*


  Up the Amp


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Just trawled through old photos to see if I had any to share. Lots where I have no idea what I was wearing, need to get better at labelling my pics obviously!
> 
> But I did find a few... NW10-15 skin, medium pigmented mauvy-pink lips
> 
> ...


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Just trawled through old photos to see if I had any to share. Lots where I have no idea what I was wearing, need to get better at labelling my pics obviously!
> 
> But I did find a few... NW10-15 skin, medium pigmented mauvy-pink lips
> 
> ...


  Every time I see Hot Chocolate I want it.  All of these look great on you. You certainly rocked SLN when you had dark hair, even if you don't like it now.  Really brings out your blue eyes!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Just trawled through old photos to see if I had any to share. Lots where I have no idea what I was wearing, need to get better at labelling my pics obviously!   But I did find a few... NW10-15 skin, medium pigmented mauvy-pink lips  Haute Altitude
> 
> Hot Chocolate
> 
> ...


  Great, Thank you I love bold colours on you esp Just a bite and Strong women you rock bold shades IMO, the other ones are pretty too.


----------



## jennyap (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Every time I see Hot Chocolate I want it.  All of these look great on you. You certainly rocked SLN when you had dark hair, even if you don't like it now.  Really brings out your blue eyes!





Dominique33 said:


> Great, Thank you I love bold colours on you esp Just a bite and Strong women you rock bold shades IMO, the other ones are pretty too.


  Thanks everyone. I kinda dislike the shape of my lips, they are so uneven, but Specktra girls are all so lovely I feel ok sharing    [@]dominique[/@] Those are some of my favourites too. Never used to be brave enough to wear bold shades, but I've come to love them.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Just trawled through old photos to see if I had any to share. Lots where I have no idea what I was wearing, need to get better at labelling my pics obviously!   But I did find a few... NW10-15 skin, medium pigmented mauvy-pink lips  Haute Altitude
> 
> Hot Chocolate
> 
> ...


Gorgeous


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> My Mehr finally arrived!


Mehr is gorgeous


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> yes great women very wise  it hurt my heart when I heard of her passing I take comfort in knowing she lead a amazing life my way of honoring a legend in my eyes


She was! She had such grace and love in her heart


----------



## mosha010 (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> allthingsglam said:
> 
> 
> > yes great women very wise  it hurt my heart when I heard of her passing I take comfort in knowing she lead a amazing life my way of honoring a legend in my eyes
> ...


  Dolleh. How u holding up


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Dolleh. How u holding up


Hey mosha baby. Yea im doing ok. Funerals today and I feel awful. My sister tried to make my grandmother look like herself but she was so swollen and bruised she looks nothing like herself. Hows wedding plans going?


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 28, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> My Mehr finally arrived!


  Gorgeous!  It's on my list now, too!


----------



## mosha010 (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > Dolleh. How u holding up
> ...


    Omg. That's horrible I'm so so sorry!!!!!!! I can't even deal.  My grandpa passed last year and that's still a touchy subject.  I know how u feel right now.      Wed plans ongoing. Got a few things to sort out and I get my dress June 6. Just one week to bead it.  So I'm getting all the lace apliques tomorrow prob.  And our families are driving us both nuts.  They are going familyzillas on us. Lol... Wanting to butt in and change things to their needs.  I will probably make use of my diverse knowledge of curse words very soon.  With a gentle smile of course.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 28, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Just trawled through old photos to see if I had any to share. Lots where I have no idea what I was wearing, need to get better at labelling my pics obviously!   But I did find a few... NW10-15 skin, medium pigmented mauvy-pink lips  Haute Altitude
> 
> Hot Chocolate
> 
> ...


  I love just a Bite, too.  And Strong Woman is great on you!  Bold lippies rock!


----------



## LouGarner (May 28, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I love just a Bite, too. And Strong Woman is great on you! Bold lippies rock!


yes, they do.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

MAC Paramount, Satin, NC/NW 15-20, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> [COLOR=181818]MAC Paramount, Satin, NC/NW 15-20, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner[/COLOR]


Pretty


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Pretty


  Gorgeous!  these orange toned lippies bring out the green in your eyes!


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Thank you so much, MandyVanHook!!! It is a great lipliner. Too bad it's discontinued


 
  Ladyd12.. you are so cute!  I too love hodgepodge.. I have a few bus tho.. lol.  when I like something I kinda hoard.. lol

  thanks for posting!


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> My Mehr finally arrived!


 

  wowsa it looks fabulous!


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Just trawled through old photos to see if I had any to share. Lots where I have no idea what I was wearing, need to get better at labelling my pics obviously!
> 
> But I did find a few... NW10-15 skin, medium pigmented mauvy-pink lips
> 
> ...


  Jenny.. they all look wonderful on you, but the brights are spectacular.. light up your skin and eyes!  lovely


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> HerGreyness, thank you !
> Here are swatches of the 3 Guy Bourdin I own, the new texture is quite similar ( MaryMy mentioned it in the Nars thread )
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I so agree.. the colours are excellent but they are "bleedy".. on me, it makes me look like my mouth is too big.  I just had this on, as I picked up the wrong tube to take with me and I reapplied lipstick after lunch.

  this is Full frontal on me: NC 15-20 skin, mauve pink lips. no liner.. I left that home too.. ha.


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> yes, they do.


 
  Lou you look gorgeoussssssssss in your new avi


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

MAC Film Noir(satin), no liner on mauve toned lips. NC44


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> [COLOR=181818]MAC Paramount, Satin, NC/NW 15-20, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner[/COLOR]


Gorgeous!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Film Noir(satin), no liner on mauve toned lips. NC44


What a knockout looks so beautiful on u


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> What a knockout looks so beautiful on u


Awww....thank you!


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Naomi!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  GB is on his knees and crawling all the way to see you!  lol.. hope his kilt flies up


----------



## veronikawithak (May 28, 2014)

Love this thread [@]HerGreyness[/@].. one of your many brilliant ideas!  I'm seeing some lippies and thinking they look completely different on me than on other pale NWs.. lol. And now I'm not sure I'm the skintone I thought I was.. or we're applying a different amount of product.


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Naomi!!:hot:    GB is on his knees and crawling all the way to see you!  lol.. hope his kilt flies up:wink:


LOL!!! Thanks HG. I'll be sure to snap a pic for you if that does indeed happen. Lol


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I'm seeing some lippies and thinking they look completely different on me than on other pale NWs.. lol. And now I'm not sure I'm the skintone I thought I was.. or we're applying a different amount of product.


 
  so happy you are here veronika!  lip pigmentation has a lot to do with how colours look.. i.e. Dominique and I have similar lip pigmentation, but different skin colours... and the same lippie will look different or slightly different on either of us.

  this is a learning experience I think for most of us..we are learning how we can look with a product we might already own, or how we might look with a new product someone else has.

  !!

  xoxo


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Pretty





HerGreyness said:


> Gorgeous!  these orange toned lippies bring out the green in your eyes!





NaomiH said:


> Gorgeous!


  Thanks everyone! I was in an Autumnal mood.


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> LOL!!! Thanks HG. I'll be sure to snap a pic for you if that does indeed happen. Lol


 





 please do darling... send pm.. lol..


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Film Noir(satin), no liner on mauve toned lips. NC44


  This is so beautiful and it really suits you! Not sure if I could pull it off but I'd be willing to try.


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> This is so beautiful and it really suits you! Not sure if I could pull it off but I'd be willing to try.


Thank you! I grabbed. It at complete random during a trip to the CCO about a year ago, swatched it once and said "meh". Then one day I pulled it out, put it on and fell in love. Lol


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

ok, since I posted this on Low Buy, and we are basically buying low on this thread because we ARE using what we own, except we are being a bit more analytical about our skin and lip pigmentation.. I will post this here and have the low buy ladies come and visit us!

  the first pic is PART of my MAC stash.. this is MAC only. it's a mess.. please be kind as I am not at my house. This is what I keep at MamaGreyness' house!








  This is a MAC mix.. 1/4 MAC, BB, CD.. and who knows what else.  Again, this is not my normal stash.. that is at my home.  This is housed at MamaGreyness'






  and THIS is new MAC... upcoming and very very velvety flocky lips
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  and no, it is not in a pot.. this is a prototype.. it is in a TUBE.... thenameofwhichihavetoshutupfor now


----------



## mosha010 (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ok, since I posted this on Low Buy, and we are basically buying low on this thread because we ARE using what we own, except we are being a bit more analytical about our skin and lip pigmentation.. I will post this here and have the low buy ladies come and visit us!
> 
> the first pic is PART of my MAC stash.. this is MAC only. it's a mess.. please be kind as I am not at my house. This is what I keep at MamaGreyness' house!
> 
> ...


    First of all: what the fark.   I don't even know where to start.    Second of all. Dark deep wino reds. Yesss !!!!


----------



## NaomiH (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ok, since I posted this on Low Buy, and we are basically buying low on this thread because we ARE using what we own, except we are being a bit more analytical about our skin and lip pigmentation.. I will post this here and have the low buy ladies come and visit us!  the first pic is PART of my MAC stash.. this is MAC only. it's a mess.. please be kind as I am not at my house. This is what I keep at MamaGreyness' house!
> 
> This is a MAC mix.. 1/4 MAC, BB, CD.. and who knows what else.  Again, this is not my normal stash.. that is at my home.  This is housed at MamaGreyness'
> 
> ...


Great googly moogly that's a schnazzy looking stash! That velvety Flocky lip product sure looks gorgeous!


----------



## veronikawithak (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> so happy you are here veronika!  lip pigmentation has a lot to do with how colours look.. i.e. Dominique and I have similar lip pigmentation, but different skin colours... and the same lippie will look different or slightly different on either of us.  this is a learning experience I think for most of us..we are learning how we can look with a product we might already own, or how we might look with a new product someone else has.  !!  xoxo


  Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Second of all. Dark deep wino reds. Yesss !!!!


 
  there's a whole range of colours.. this is what I brought with me.. lol.  I keep a lot of my stuff in mom's fridge..lol


----------



## allthingsglam (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ok, since I posted this on Low Buy, and we are basically buying low on this thread because we ARE using what we own, except we are being a bit more analytical about our skin and lip pigmentation.. I will post this here and have the low buy ladies come and visit us!  the first pic is PART of my MAC stash.. this is MAC only. it's a mess.. please be kind as I am not at my house. This is what I keep at MamaGreyness' house!
> 
> This is a MAC mix.. 1/4 MAC, BB, CD.. and who knows what else.  Again, this is not my normal stash.. that is at my home.  This is housed at MamaGreyness'
> 
> ...


very beautiful collection


----------



## veronikawithak (May 28, 2014)

Also.. holy &[email protected]&$.. LIPS! I love that this is your secondary stash at your mom's house.


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Interesting stuff.. I'm happy I finally stopped by! I was getting bored of the Temptalia, collection dates, returns cycle of conversations in the regular collection threads and people in team low buy have been quiet lately.. lol.


 
  veronika, look at @MandyVanHook 's pics.. and see how her eyes change with lip shades.. and we have mentioned it.  Hair does influence lip colours, but ultimately I think skin and lip pigmentation are the deal breakers.


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Also.. holy &[email protected]&$.. LIPS! I love that this is your secondary stash at your mom's house. <3 I feel overwhelmed with 25.. how do you ever choose which one to wear??


 
  usually by what I am wearing.. but since I wear neutrals.. I roam and do a cartwheel.. and whatever I land on I plop on.

  I have Chanel/YSL/CD stashes too.. and it's just pot luck usually.. lol


----------



## veronikawithak (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> veronika, look at @MandyVanHook  's pics.. and see how her eyes change with lip shades.. and we have mentioned it.  Hair does influence lip colours, but ultimately I think skin and lip pigmentation are the deal breakers.


  Oh sorry I hadn't seen eye color mentioned. Although I skimmed a bit to catch up and may have missed some text in between all of the repeats of quoted sets of pictures.    Cool stuff. I'm definitely going to be more considerate of lip pigmentation in the future!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> thanks soooo much medgal


 You changed your Avi---ode to Maya Angelou
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Sweet


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ok, since I posted this on Low Buy, and we are basically buying low on this thread because we ARE using what we own, except we are being a bit more analytical about our skin and lip pigmentation.. I will post this here and have the low buy ladies come and visit us!
> 
> the first pic is PART of my MAC stash.. this is MAC only. it's a mess.. please be kind as I am not at my house. This is what I keep at MamaGreyness' house!
> 
> ...


  This isn't even your regular stash??  OMG! I have about 70 MAC lipsticks and I thought I had a lot! Jealous


----------



## allthingsglam (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> usually by what I am wearing.. but since I wear neutrals.. I roam and do a cartwheel.. and whatever I land on I plop on.  I have Chanel/YSL/CD stashes too.. and it's just pot luck usually.. lol


i love the pot luck for my lippies many to choose from Lol


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> This isn't even your regular stash??  OMG! I have about 70 MAC lipsticks and I thought I had a lot! Jealous


 
  Mandy darling.. it's what I keep at MamaGreyness' house.. I have a lot of lippies and they are driving me insane.. lol.

  oh, by the time you are my age, you will have more.. lol. I have been in the industry for too long -- that's why I have accumulated so much. sigh


----------



## allthingsglam (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> This isn't even your regular stash??  OMG! I have about 70 MAC lipsticks and I thought I had a lot! Jealous :eyelove:


I had about 160 sold some gave some away now I'm not so sure


----------



## LouGarner (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Lou you look gorgeoussssssssss in your new avi


  thanks hun


----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


  Hotty mc Hotty


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I had about 160 sold some gave some away now I'm not so sure


  lol glammy.. me either. I gave away so many.. threw out some.. and divided up into travel bags.. I have not counted. ha


----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ok, since I posted this on Low Buy, and we are basically buying low on this thread because we ARE using what we own, except we are being a bit more analytical about our skin and lip pigmentation.. I will post this here and have the low buy ladies come and visit us!
> 
> the first pic is PART of my MAC stash.. this is MAC only. it's a mess.. please be kind as I am not at my house. This is what I keep at MamaGreyness' house!
> 
> ...


  Wowie! great partial collection HG. I hope MamaHG enjoys having all that at her house.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Hibiscus, Cremesheen, NC/NW 15-20, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


  Gorgeous Mandy---just gorgeous!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 28, 2014)

Anybody have moxie I would love to see a pic of it in here I missed out


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Anybody have moxie I would love to see a pic of it in here I missed out


  I have it and would be happy to swatch it tomorrow


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Gorgeous Mandy---just gorgeous!


  Thanks, sweetie!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I have it and would be happy to swatch it tomorrow


awwwwwww thanks Mandy


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> awwwwwww thanks Mandy


  No problem!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You'll love it.  *I think FOF has one of the best textures, too.*







 It's a _really_ good one!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have plumful.. and it looks different on me.. lol.  It's the skin again!


 Me too---for obvious reasons.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2014)

burghchick said:


>


 Pretty on you---looks much less pink on me.


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Anybody have moxie I would love to see a pic of it in here I missed out


  I have it too @MandyVanHook @allthingsglam  .. it will be interesting to see on Mandy who has light NW skin, and on mine which is definitely warm. I think her lips are lighter than mine though.. mine are mauve.pink. ha.

  will dig up tomorrow!

  xoxox


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Anybody have moxie I would love to see a pic of it in here I missed out


 I have it ATG--I'll try for a pic tomorrow


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I have it ATG--I'll try for a pic tomorrow


  this is such fun!  ty Meddy!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have it too @MandyVanHook  @allthingsglam  .. it will be interesting to see on Mandy who has light NW skin, and on mine which is definitely warm. I think her lips are lighter than mine though.. mine are mauve.pink. ha.  will dig up tomorrow!  xoxox





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I have it ATG--I'll try for a pic tomorrow[/COLOR]


Yay thanks I can't wait beautiful moxie pictures I hope mac bring it back oneday


----------



## allthingsglam (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> this is such fun!  ty Meddy!


i agree


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2014)

You ladies should join the lipstick challenge in June that we're doing in the 'Theme Makeup' thread.  The challenge is not confined to the MAC brand.  Use any brand you want in the specified color family for a designated week.  The focus is to also use lippies that you haven't given a lot of love lately as well as new purchases that you've not yet worn, i.e., I have 2 new Guerlains, a TF and some Chanels that I've not yet worn & probably a MAC or two, as well.

  http://www.specktra.net/t/181602/theme-makeup-with-a-purpose/2790

*Does everyone want to do a week of a bright color?  I decided to do that just to keep some order to my efforts but we can structure it if you like.  *I included
   examples---some fit more than one category, so you decide and use any brand that you like.  Note, you can execute this is any order that you wish or we can all do it
   together.  I listed almost all MAC because that seems to be our universal language, but as _*examples only.*_

  June 1 - 7      Bright Pinks       (i.e., *MAC* CYY, Embrace Me, Impassioned, Silly, Pink Pigeon, Quick Sizzle, Show Orchid, VGN / *NARS* Full Frontal, Schiap)

  June 8 - 14    Bright Corals     (i.e., *MAC* Reel Sexy, Razzledazzler, Ablaze, Lady Danger, Vegas Volt, Ravishing, Party Parrot, Force of Love, Toxic Tale, Flamingo)

  June 15 - 21  Bright Reds       (i.e., *MAC* Absolute Power, Charmed I'm Sure, Deeply Adored, Just A Bite, MAC Redd, RiRi Woo, Ronnie Red, VGG I,)

  June 22 - 28   Bright Oranges  (i.e., *MAC* WTC, SLN, Goes & Goes, Fashion Nomad, Sail La Vie, Eden Rouge, Morange, Neon Orange, T & T, Deeply Adored)

  June 29 - 30   Bright Purples*  ( i.e., *MAC *Heroine, Feel My Pulse, Dish It Up, Flat Out Fabulous, Goes & Goes, Outrageously Fun)

_* I thought 2 days of purple would be enough since we just did purple this month_


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> this is such fun!  ty Meddy!


 I know---such a happy thread---beautiful ladies in pretty lipstick


----------



## LouGarner (May 28, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> My Mehr finally arrived!


 mehr is beautiful on you.  





MandyVanHook said:


> [COLOR=181818]MAC Paramount, Satin, NC/NW 15-20, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner[/COLOR]


holy smokes. You look beautiful. I love paramount on you:drools:





NaomiH said:


> Film Noir(satin), no liner on mauve toned lips. NC44


Beautiful.  Film noir looks so beautiful on you


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> mehr is beautiful on you. holy smokes. You look beautiful. I love paramount on you:drools: Beautiful.  Film noir looks so beautiful on you


  Thanks!


----------



## ladyd12 (May 28, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> shimmygirl said:
> 
> 
> > My Mehr finally arrived!
> ...


  Thank you so much, breatheonbeat!!! I try lol  I haven't thought about it yet because of the upcoming MAC collections


HerGreyness said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much, MandyVanHook!!! It is a great lipliner. Too bad it's discontinued
> ...


  Thank you so much, HerGreyness!!!  That's awesome you got two Hodgepodge lipliners...you're welcome♡


NaomiH said:


> Film Noir(satin), no liner on mauve toned lips. NC44


  You look edgy beautiful in FN lipstick♡


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have it too @MandyVanHook  @allthingsglam  .. it will be interesting to see on Mandy who has light NW skin, and on mine which is definitely warm. I think her lips are lighter than mine though.. mine are mauve.pink. ha.  will dig up tomorrow!  xoxox


  My lips are fairly pigmented but maybe not as pigmented as yours. I should do a bare lip swatch sometime for reference.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You ladies should join the lipstick challenge in June that we're doing in the 'Theme Makeup' thread.  The challenge is not confined to the MAC brand.  Use any brand you want in the specified color family for a designated week.  The focus is to also use lippies that you haven't given a lot of love lately as well as new purchases that you've not yet worn, i.e., I have 2 new Guerlains, a TF and some Chanels that I've not yet worn & probably a MAC or two, as well.[/COLOR]  http://www.specktra.net/t/181602/theme-makeup-with-a-purpose/2790  [COLOR=181818]*[COLOR=800080]Does everyone want to do a week of a bright color?  I decided to do that just to keep some order to my efforts but we can structure it if you like.  [/COLOR]*[COLOR=800080]I included[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]   examples---some fit more [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]than one category, so you decide and use any brand that you like.  Note, you can execute this is any order that you wish or we can all do it[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]   together.  I listed almost all MAC because that seems to be our universal language, but as _*examples only.*_[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]   [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]  June 1 - 7      Bright Pinks       (i.e., *MAC* CYY, Embrace Me, Impassioned, Silly, Pink Pigeon, Quick Sizzle, Show Orchid, VGN / *NARS* Full Frontal, Schiap)[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]  June 8 - 14    Bright Corals     (i.e., *MAC* Reel Sexy, Razzledazzler, Ablaze, Lady Danger, Vegas Volt, Ravishing, Party Parrot, Force of Love, Toxic Tale, Flamingo)[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]  June 15 - 21  Bright Reds       (i.e., *MAC* Absolute Power, Charmed I'm Sure, Deeply Adored, Just A Bite, MAC Redd, RiRi Woo, Ronnie Red, VGG I,)[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]  June 22 - 28   Bright Oranges  (i.e., *MAC* WTC, SLN, Goes & Goes, Fashion Nomad, Sail La Vie, Eden Rouge, Morange, Neon Orange, T & T, Deeply Adored)[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]  June 29 - 30   Bright Purples*  ( i.e.,[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]*MAC *[/COLOR][COLOR=800080]Heroine, Feel My Pulse, Dish It Up, Flat Out Fabulous, Goes & Goes, Outrageously Fun)[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]_* I thought 2 days of purple would be enough since we just did purple this month_[/COLOR][/COLOR]


What a great idea medgal I'm going to peek over there


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You ladies should join the lipstick challenge in June that we're doing in the 'Theme Makeup' thread.  The challenge is not confined to the MAC brand.  Use any brand you want in the specified color family for a designated week.  The focus is to also use lippies that you haven't given a lot of love lately as well as new purchases that you've not yet worn, i.e., I have 2 new Guerlains, a TF and some Chanels that I've not yet worn & probably a MAC or two, as well.[/COLOR]  http://www.specktra.net/t/181602/theme-makeup-with-a-purpose/2790  [COLOR=181818]*[COLOR=800080]Does everyone want to do a week of a bright color?  I decided to do that just to keep some order to my efforts but we can structure it if you like.  [/COLOR]*[COLOR=800080]I included[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]   examples---some fit more [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]than one category, so you decide and use any brand that you like.  Note, you can execute this is any order that you wish or we can all do it[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]   together.  I listed almost all MAC because that seems to be our universal language, but as _*examples only.*_[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]   [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]  June 1 - 7      Bright Pinks       (i.e., *MAC* CYY, Embrace Me, Impassioned, Silly, Pink Pigeon, Quick Sizzle, Show Orchid, VGN / *NARS* Full Frontal, Schiap)[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]  June 8 - 14    Bright Corals     (i.e., *MAC* Reel Sexy, Razzledazzler, Ablaze, Lady Danger, Vegas Volt, Ravishing, Party Parrot, Force of Love, Toxic Tale, Flamingo)[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]  June 15 - 21  Bright Reds       (i.e., *MAC* Absolute Power, Charmed I'm Sure, Deeply Adored, Just A Bite, MAC Redd, RiRi Woo, Ronnie Red, VGG I,)[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]  June 22 - 28   Bright Oranges  (i.e., *MAC* WTC, SLN, Goes & Goes, Fashion Nomad, Sail La Vie, Eden Rouge, Morange, Neon Orange, T & T, Deeply Adored)[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]  June 29 - 30   Bright Purples*  ( i.e.,[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]*MAC *[/COLOR][COLOR=800080]Heroine, Feel My Pulse, Dish It Up, Flat Out Fabulous, Goes & Goes, Outrageously Fun)[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]_* I thought 2 days of purple would be enough since we just did purple this month_[/COLOR][/COLOR]


  This Could Be fun!


----------



## User38 (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> My lips are fairly pigmented but maybe not as pigmented as yours. I should do a bare lip swatch sometime for reference.


  Great idea Mandy.. I will do same.. and that will give us a more accurate reference for lip pigmentation.

@Medgal07   sounds like a lovely idea... a bit too structured for my lifestyle, but will peek in!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Great idea Mandy.. I will do same.. and that will give us a more accurate reference for lip pigmentation.  @Medgal07    sounds like a lovely idea... a bit too structured for my lifestyle, but will peek in!


  Wonderful!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Paramount, Satin, NC/NW 15-20, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


  Stunning!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Great idea Mandy.. I will do same.. and that will give us a more accurate reference for lip pigmentation.
> 
> @Medgal07   sounds like a lovely idea... a bit too structured for my lifestyle, but will peek in!


  Oh you can be loosey goosey---the month is about brights.  I shared how I would approach it personally just to keep track of what I'm wearing and everyone liked the idea.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Pretty color Dominique!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh but the color is so soft & serene[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm trying other brands too Naomi but I've not gotten around to Melt.  I recently purchased to lip products from Bite Beauty.  One is rose scented and one citrus scented.  The citrus isn't too bad but[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  the faux rose is a bit much!  Thank goodness the scents dissipate pretty quickly!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] I LOVE all of your lipstick choices---very pretty![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Very pretty on you.  Now there's one that I'd forgotten about.  That's what happens when you have product overload![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Very nice---PS is great w/a smokey eye isn't it!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Super cute!!!!  ENJOY[/COLOR]    ompom:  [COLOR=0000FF]Jennyap!  My Jennyap.  I love them all on you!!!  Especially the brights!!!!  Rock on Jennyap!!!!! [/COLOR]ompom:     [COLOR=0000FF] I agree---that's a good one!!![/COLOR]     :lol:   [COLOR=0000FF]I thought of you while I was in PT today MO.  The first thing they do is apply heat to my shoulder for ten minutes, so I read on my Kindle.  I'm currently reading 'Gone Girl' by Gillian Flynn.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Much to my surprise one whole paragraph was about raccoons ---well I got the giggles and I couldn't stop laughing for thinking about your Avi and all the coon pics that you made us look at.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    People were looking at [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]me and I'll bet they'll all move away when I arrive on Friday.  Like, get away from the crazy lady who laughs out loud -----all your fault MO!!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Stunning![/COLOR]


  Thank you!


----------



## ladyd12 (May 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Dominique33 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is *Nars Scarlet Empress* ( previous version, and one of my first Nars lipsticks in fact, sorry for the lighting but the weather here is very bad indeed rainy and cold )
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Film Noir(satin), no liner on mauve toned lips. NC44


hubba hubba


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ok, since I posted this on Low Buy, and we are basically buying low on this thread because we ARE using what we own, except we are being a bit more analytical about our skin and lip pigmentation.. I will post this here and have the low buy ladies come and visit us!  the first pic is PART of my MAC stash.. this is MAC only. it's a mess.. please be kind as I am not at my house. This is what I keep at MamaGreyness' house!
> 
> This is a MAC mix.. 1/4 MAC, BB, CD.. and who knows what else.  Again, this is not my normal stash.. that is at my home.  This is housed at MamaGreyness'
> 
> ...


Wowza :eyelove: jealous


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 28, 2014)

Finally clicked on this thread after seeing all the activity! I have a lot of catching up to do but I'm super excited by Medgal07's challenge. Will you guys be posting photos here along with the Theme Makeup thread, or is that thread reserved for listing what products you've worn? I'm probably going to cross-post this there JIC. Sorry!


----------



## ForeverJenn (May 28, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> you look stunning in these lipsticks!  I decided to get Flat Out Fabulous for myself..bought it today and will swatch it later. I just have a love affair going on with the Retro Mattes.


   Thank you! 


VelvetLips said:


> Flat Out Fabulous, NW 10ish skin, pale pink lips, no liner
> 
> a combo that came to mind and that I quite liked: FOF l/s and Talk That Talk l/s


   Flat out fabulous is the best !


----------



## Naynadine (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ok, since I posted this on Low Buy, and we are basically buying low on this thread because we ARE using what we own, except we are being a bit more analytical about our skin and lip pigmentation.. I will post this here and have the low buy ladies come and visit us!
> 
> the first pic is PART of my MAC stash.. this is MAC only. it's a mess.. please be kind as I am not at my house. This is what I keep at MamaGreyness' house!
> 
> ...


  The second pic is my kind of organization style, lol. I have to force myself to keep everything neat and tidy, but I feel better with a bit of chaos around me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The velvety flocky lips look great, very pigmented. If there's a nice nude (not the white based concealer lips kind) I'm interested.

  I don't know how to describe my lips. They're... lips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lol. Can't tell if they're pink, mauvy, very pigmented or not.


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I LOVE all of your lipstick choices---very pretty!
> 
> Very pretty on you.  Now there's one that I'd forgotten about.  That's what happens when you have product overload!


  thank you! and i only have 11 mac lipsticks!! my goal is to start collecting a few more. i don't know if i explained before, but i was never really into them until i started wearing my glasses a lot more...
  what i have: lickable, lollipop lovin', viva glam I, sweet succulence, crosswires, craving, sweet and sour, be fabulous, flamingo, mystical, siren song.
  i was very serious about the suggestions... @MandyVanHook - up the amp is noted! @AutumnMoon was kind enough to send me lots of swatches.
  you guys are the experts here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  and @MandyVanHook i haven't gotten a chance to tell you, but your swatches are GORGEOUS... i think @HerGreyness made a comment about how your lipsticks have an impact on your eyecolor... it's amazing.

  sorry for all of the @'s- a lot of reading and sometimes the quotes give me a hard time.


----------



## breatheonbeat (May 28, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Wed plans ongoing. Got a few things to sort out and I get my dress June 6. Just one week to bead it. So I'm getting all the lace apliques tomorrow prob.* And our families are driving us both nuts.* They are going familyzillas on us. Lol... Wanting to butt in and change things to their needs. I will probably make use of my diverse knowledge of curse words very soon. With a gentle smile of course.


  just remember its about you. it's all about you guys. my mother called my wedding 'our wedding' at one point- i hope that gives you an indication of her attitude lol... so if you ever need to vent about that, feel free.


----------



## jennyap (May 28, 2014)

[@]Medgal07[/@] you are too sweet doll!  Lavender Whip


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I so agree.. the colours are excellent but they are "bleedy".. on me, it makes me look like my mouth is too big.  I just had this on, as I picked up the wrong tube to take with me and I reapplied lipstick after lunch.  this is Full frontal on me: NC 15-20 skin, mauve pink lips. no liner.. I left that home too.. ha.


Love this one


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You ladies should join the lipstick challenge in June that we're doing in the 'Theme Makeup' thread.  The challenge is not confined to the MAC brand.  Use any brand you want in the specified color family for a designated week.  The focus is to also use lippies that you haven't given a lot of love lately as well as new purchases that you've not yet worn, i.e., I have 2 new Guerlains, a TF and some Chanels that I've not yet worn & probably a MAC or two, as well.[/COLOR]  http://www.specktra.net/t/181602/theme-makeup-with-a-purpose/2790  [COLOR=181818]*[COLOR=800080]Does everyone want to do a week of a bright color?  I decided to do that just to keep some order to my efforts but we can structure it if you like.  [/COLOR]*[COLOR=800080]I included[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]   examples---some fit more [/COLOR][COLOR=800080]than one category, so you decide and use any brand that you like.  Note, you can execute this is any order that you wish or we can all do it[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]   together.  I listed almost all MAC because that seems to be our universal language, but as _*examples only.*_[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]   [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]  June 1 - 7      Bright Pinks       (i.e., *MAC* CYY, Embrace Me, Impassioned, Silly, Pink Pigeon, Quick Sizzle, Show Orchid, VGN / *NARS* Full Frontal, Schiap)[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]  June 8 - 14    Bright Corals     (i.e., *MAC* Reel Sexy, Razzledazzler, Ablaze, Lady Danger, Vegas Volt, Ravishing, Party Parrot, Force of Love, Toxic Tale, Flamingo)[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]  June 15 - 21  Bright Reds       (i.e., *MAC* Absolute Power, Charmed I'm Sure, Deeply Adored, Just A Bite, MAC Redd, RiRi Woo, Ronnie Red, VGG I,)[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]  June 22 - 28   Bright Oranges  (i.e., *MAC* WTC, SLN, Goes & Goes, Fashion Nomad, Sail La Vie, Eden Rouge, Morange, Neon Orange, T & T, Deeply Adored)[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]  June 29 - 30   Bright Purples*  ( i.e.,[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]*MAC *[/COLOR][COLOR=800080]Heroine, Feel My Pulse, Dish It Up, Flat Out Fabulous, Goes & Goes, Outrageously Fun)[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=800080]_* I thought 2 days of purple would be enough since we just did purple this month_[/COLOR][/COLOR]


I need to join in! This idea is great


----------



## LouGarner (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I need to join in! This idea is great


  it is. i haven't wore the same lippie in over 60 days


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

jennyap said:


> [@]Medgal07[/@] you are too sweet doll!  Lavender Whip


Lw is hot


----------



## Beautybuyer (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ok, since I posted this on Low Buy, and we are basically buying low on this thread because we ARE using what we own, except we are being a bit more analytical about our skin and lip pigmentation.. I will post this here and have the low buy ladies come and visit us!  the first pic is PART of my MAC stash.. this is MAC only. it's a mess.. please be kind as I am not at my house. This is what I keep at MamaGreyness' house!
> 
> This is a MAC mix.. 1/4 MAC, BB, CD.. and who knows what else.  Again, this is not my normal stash.. that is at my home.  This is housed at MamaGreyness'
> 
> ...


  :thud:  Adopt me


----------



## VelvetLips (May 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You ladies should join the lipstick challenge in June that we're doing in the 'Theme Makeup' thread.  The challenge is not confined to the MAC brand.  Use any brand you want in the specified color family for a designated week.  The focus is to also use lippies that you haven't given a lot of love lately as well as new purchases that you've not yet worn, i.e., I have 2 new Guerlains, a TF and some Chanels that I've not yet worn & probably a MAC or two, as well.
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/t/181602/theme-makeup-with-a-purpose/2790
> 
> ...


  Can we also partly participate? I don't have anything orange or coral


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Classy !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ok, since I posted this on Low Buy, and we are basically buying low on this thread because we ARE using what we own, except we are being a bit more analytical about our skin and lip pigmentation.. I will post this here and have the low buy ladies come and visit us!
> 
> the first pic is PART of my MAC stash.. this is MAC only. it's a mess.. please be kind as I am not at my house. This is what I keep at MamaGreyness' house!
> 
> ...


  Great collection ! As for the prototype
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Naomi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ! I've been away for a while but now that I am back I am reading this, well lol


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You ladies should join the lipstick challenge in June that we're doing in the 'Theme Makeup' thread.  The challenge is not confined to the MAC brand.  Use any brand you want in the specified color family for a designated week.  The focus is to also use lippies that you haven't given a lot of love lately as well as new purchases that you've not yet worn, i.e., I have 2 new Guerlains, a TF and some Chanels that I've not yet worn & probably a MAC or two, as well.
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/t/181602/theme-makeup-with-a-purpose/2790
> 
> ...


Beautiful Medgal but honestly I don't have enough Oranges
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe 3 or 4 ? Maybe less.  Red lippies are my best friend, bright pinks and corals not sure. Great idea ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




though !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

*Sorry I can't catch up ! But this thread is thriving, *


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> thank you! and i only have 11 mac lipsticks!! my goal is to start collecting a few more. i don't know if i explained before, but i was never really into them until i started wearing my glasses a lot more...
> what i have: lickable, lollipop lovin', viva glam I, sweet succulence, crosswires, craving, sweet and sour, be fabulous, flamingo, mystical, siren song.
> i was very serious about the suggestions... @MandyVanHook - up the amp is noted! @AutumnMoon was kind enough to send me lots of swatches.
> you guys are the experts here...
> ...


  Thank you!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

MAC Lavender Whip (cremesheen) no liner on pale mauve toned lips, NC44. Not sure I'm feeling this colour so much.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> it is. i haven't wore the same lippie in over 60 days


I try not to aswell. Sometimes I get stuck in a funk and wear the same shade twice a week.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Lavender Whip (cremesheen) no liner on mauve toned lips, NC44. Not sure I'm feeling this colour so much.


Roomie you look gorgeous lw looks so lilac and a tab of purple and pink on you love it!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Lavender Whip (cremesheen) no liner on mauve toned lips, NC44. Not sure I'm feeling this colour so much.


  I think it's pretty on you!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

I will try to post my bare lip pic later today along with a swatch of Moxie.  I think my lips would be best described as mauve-pink if I went by MAC's color descriptions because I just looked up the color description for Faux lipstick, which is almost the same color as my natural lips, and that's how it was described.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

I am going to try and post one tonight with the look I used! I ended up getting in too late lastnight and couldn't do one!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I am going to try and post one tonight with the look I used! I ended up getting in too late lastnight and couldn't do one!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


>


It may just be ks though lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It may just be ks though lol


  That's okay!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 

 
  I'm trying other brands too Naomi but I've not gotten around to Melt.  I recently purchased to lip products from Bite Beauty.  One is rose scented and one citrus scented.  The citrus isn't too bad but
  the faux rose is a bit much!  Thank goodness the scents dissipate pretty quickly!!




  I've only tried one of the pencils from Bite and really like the citrus smell! The Melt ones smell like OFF! repellent to me, it's pretty rank. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The formula though is wonderful so I'm willing to kinda put up with it. lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Hotty mc Hotty


  Thank you!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You ladies should join the lipstick challenge in June that we're doing in the 'Theme Makeup' thread.  The challenge is not confined to the MAC brand.  Use any brand you want in the specified color family for a designated week.  The focus is to also use lippies that you haven't given a lot of love lately as well as new purchases that you've not yet worn, i.e., I have 2 new Guerlains, a TF and some Chanels that I've not yet worn & probably a MAC or two, as well.
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/t/181602/theme-makeup-with-a-purpose/2790
> 
> ...


  I'm already going through my stash trying to decide which pinks to use next week! lol There might be a repeat or two though as I don't own many pinks really. :/


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> Beautiful. Film noir looks so beautiful on you


  Thank you!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> You look edgy beautiful in FN lipstick♡


  Thank you very much!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you ladies!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I think it's pretty on you!
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> ...


  Thank you foxy ladies!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

Kinda Sexy! Pink mauve lip pigmentation, no liner. NW22


----------



## veronikawithak (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


Been wanting Kinda Sexy for a while now! It's at the top of my B2M list. <3 Thanks for posting lovely! Looks gorgeous on you and I hope it looks like this on me.


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Hot mama Dolly darling!!! you look awesome! love KS.. and you wear it so well.

  hope you are feeling better .. will pm you later.. I will say this in spanish:  estoy de corre corre.  but in English it translates to I am on the runs.. lolol..

  xoxox


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  You look gorgeous, Dolly!  Love KS on you!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Va-va-va- Voom! You look lovely roomie!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Kinda Sexy! Pink mauve lip pigmentation, no liner. NW22


  Beautiful!! Aaaaand now I need this.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


Beautiful Dolly, I love your makeup.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Dolly my dear. All I have to say is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And your hair is looking fab!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> I really love LW on you. Its very flattering.
> Dolly my dear. All I have to say is
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 29, 2014)

I've been meaning to post and join in on the fun, But i can't ever seem to get a good enough picture to show the true color. Maybe my camera just sucks.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

MAC Moxie, Matte, NC/NW 15-20, mauve-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Moxie, Matte, NC/NW 15-20, mauve-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Moxie, Matte, NC/NW 15-20, mauve-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


  So beautiful.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Moxie, Matte, NC/NW 15-20, mauve-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


Beautiful, you look like a doll. Moxie is so bright !


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Beautiful, you look like a doll. Moxie is so bright !


  Thank you all!  My phone threw a little bit of a fit while trying to capture this color.  I believe it is a touch warmer and less bright in real life, but this was the best I could do.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

Okay, here is a picture of me with bare lips for reference.  





  MAC's Faux lipstick is almost identical to my natural lip color, and it is described as a mauve-pink, so I suppose that is what my natural lip color would be called.

  Here is a picture of me with Faux on my top lip and nothing on my bottom lip.





  And here is a picture of Faux on both lips.  It doesn't really change my lip color at all, but it does make them look more full and pouty.  





  MAC Faux, Satin, NC/NW 15-20, mauve-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

Estée Lauder Pure Colour* in Violet Electra*







  MAC *Firm Form ( *looks a bit duochrome Hulk but it is much more flattering IRL )


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Estée Lauder Pure Colour* in Violet Electra*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Firm Form really intrigues me!!  Speaking of duochrome... Does anyone have MAC's Spanish Fly and could do a swatch?  It's pretty darn old.  I've never owned it but I've seen some pictures and it just looks really cool.  It's like the lipstick version of Blue Brown pigment.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Okay, here is a picture of me with bare lips for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely, yes Faux is almost the same colour as your lips. ( I love that blush too ! )


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Firm Form really intrigues me!!  Speaking of duochrome... Does anyone have MAC's Spanish Fly and could do a swatch?  It's pretty darn old.  I've never owned it but I've seen some pictures and it just looks really cool.  It's like the lipstick version of Blue Brown pigment.


Firm Form is truly beautiful IRL but I wasn't able to capture it in fact. Almost impossible, like many MAC lippies. Some women ask me why I love MAC ( yes they do lol ), I keep answering that many shades are unique. MAC lipsticks are not pricey but still more pricey here ( 18, 50 - 20 € depending on the collection, and sometimes more Marcel Wanders ones were 26 € so far I remember ), that's why many women prefer other brands I think.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Firm Form is truly beautiful IRL but I wasn't able to capture it in fact. Almost impossible, like many MAC lippies. Some women ask me why I love MAC ( yes they do lol ), I keep answering that many shades are unique. MAC lipsticks are not pricey but still more pricey here ( 18, 50 - 20 € depending on the collection, and sometimes more Marcel Wanders ones were 26 € so far I remember ), that's why many women prefer other brands I think.


  Yes, I think it would be incredibly difficult to capture the beauty of that kind of shade in a photograph.  It's one that you need to see in motion to capture the nuances of it.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 29, 2014)

@MandyVanHook now I want Faux too.. beautiful! I love those MLBB shades. I think we might be around the same lip color. Maybe.. I'll have to examine myself in a mirror later.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lovely, yes Faux is almost the same colour as your lips. ( I love that blush too ! )


  Thank you!  The blush is Nars Sin


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @MandyVanHook now I want Faux too.. beautiful! I love those MLBB shades. I think we might be around the same lip color. Maybe.. I'll have to examine myself in a mirror later.


  It really is a lovely shade.  You almost can't tell that anything is there but it just makes the lips look fantastic!


----------



## MRV (May 29, 2014)

Ok, here's Tabla. I always find it difficult to take lip pics, plus it was a dark, rainy day.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

MRV said:


> Ok, here's Tabla. I always find it difficult to take lip pics, plus it was a dark, rainy day.


  Thank you so much for taking the time to swatch for me!  It's lovely.  I think I will have to get this one this fall.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thank you!  The blush is Nars Sin


Beautiful !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

*The Body Shop colour crush 115*

  ( Nice but it migrates out of my lips in 10 mn ! )







*Dior Diorific in Diorling*


----------



## ForeverJenn (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Lavender Whip (cremesheen) no liner on mauve toned lips, NC44. Not sure I'm feeling this colour so much.


  Pretty! I hope dodgy girl looks like this on me.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yes, I think it would be incredibly difficult to capture the beauty of that kind of shade in a photograph.  It's one that you need to see in motion to capture the nuances of it.








Yes exactly


----------



## MRV (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to swatch for me!  It's lovely.  I think I will have to get this one this fall.


  I hope you'll like it! It looks better irl (my phone cam sucks with lip pics).


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

MRV said:


> Ok, here's Tabla. I always find it difficult to take lip pics, plus it was a dark, rainy day.








A NPA here ! lol MRV the 1st time I swatched a lippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was awful, I took my time and now I can't stop swatching.
  It's a soft colour, it goes well with your skintone.


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> Pretty! I hope dodgy girl looks like this on me.


  Thank you!


----------



## MRV (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> A NPA here ! lol MRV the 1st time I swatched a lippie
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Dominique ! Nice to see you here. I'm new to this thread.
  Thanks, yes, it's a nice warm nude.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Lavender Whip (cremesheen) no liner on mauve toned lips, NC44. Not sure I'm feeling this colour so much.


lw looks beautiful on u Naomi I barely use mines I wanted the old version I got the baking beauties version    





Dolly Snow said:


> Kinda Sexy! Pink mauve lip pigmentation, no liner. NW22


this lippie is made for u so beautiful dolly  love kinda sexy    





MandyVanHook said:


> [COLOR=181818]MAC Moxie, Matte, NC/NW 15-20, mauve-pink lip pigmentation, no liner[/COLOR]


moxie is sexy yay I need to get this one u looks beautiful in moxie


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> lw looks beautiful on u Naomi I barely use mines I wanted the old version I got the baking beauties version


  Aww....thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I missed the original as well and so this is the Baking Beauties one.


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> Pretty! I hope dodgy girl looks like this on me.


 
  it is pretty on Naomi..I think DG will be flatter looking. jmho


----------



## ForeverJenn (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> it is pretty on Naomi..I think DG will be flatter looking. jmho


   Will you be purchasing DG?


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

Mandy, your moxie is moxier than mine.. lol.  No contest!  It looks awsome!

  here's mine:

  NC15-20 skin.. warm warm.. lips pink mauve.. photo of my lips au naturel w/o balm.  uggg






  my moxie:  matte.. glorious fuschia! I used MAC half red liner.. and this might affect colour shown.






  here is moxie again, with the Grey luminzer from EL... it makes it purple! give subtle sheen imo.


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Mandy, your moxie is moxier than mine.. lol.  No contest!  It looks awsome!
> 
> here's mine:
> 
> ...


  Oooo.....I think I need some of that luminizer!


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

EL luminzers.. these are really awesome, I have the three shown in pic. They can change/alter the shade you are wearing to suit your mood and also finish.  The great thing about having a luminzer is that you can quadruple or more the uses for one colour.  The grey is amazing (Gunmetal), Foil, and Lame.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Mandy, your moxie is moxier than mine.. lol.  No contest!  It looks awsome!
> 
> here's mine:
> 
> ...


  That luminizer is beautiful!  Need!  It's funny how different Moxie looks on us!  I think to my eye, the true color lies somewhere between our swatches, though.  Yours looks a touch more muted, and mine looks a bit brighter.  I'm sure our lips and coloring has something to do with it as well.


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> Will you be purchasing DG?


  No darling.. I would certify my position as an old lady with no class.. lol.

  It's too matte white for my complexion


----------



## allthingsglam (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Mandy, your moxie is moxier than mine.. lol.  No contest!  It looks awsome!  here's mine:  NC15-20 skin.. warm warm.. lips pink mauve.. photo of my lips au naturel w/o balm.  uggg
> 
> my moxie:  matte.. glorious fuschia! I used MAC half red liner.. and this might affect colour shown.
> 
> here is moxie again, with the Grey luminzer from EL... it makes it purple! give subtle sheen imo.


Love moxie on u I really love it with the el luminzer funny I was just looking at these yesterday on acw wondering how they work thanks hergreyness


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> That luminizer is beautiful!  Need!  It's funny how different Moxie looks on us!  I think to my eye, the true color lies somewhere between our swatches, though.  Yours looks a touch more muted, and mine looks a bit brighter.  I'm sure our lips and coloring has something to do with it as well.


  absolutely Mandy darling.. also lighting, depends where you are at on the globe, natural light, flash.. all affect the way we see colour!  Too, our lip and skin pigments are different and our "chemistry" also affects how colour is seen on our lips


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

I'm going to have to try and track down some of those luminizers!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> EL luminzers.. these are really awesome, I have the three shown in pic. They can change/alter the shade you are wearing to suit your mood and also finish.  The great thing about having a luminzer is that you can quadruple or more the uses for one colour.  The grey is amazing (Gunmetal), Foil, and Lame.


  I need them all!  I also saw one called "Pearlescent" I think.  Have you tried it? It looks like it might create a similar effect to when I top my lipsticks off with Luna CCB, just going by how it looks in the tube.


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Love moxie on u I really love it with the el luminzer funny I was just looking at these yesterday on acw wondering how they work thanks hergreyness


  Glammy darling.. with a luminzer you can shift any colour to what you want.. on top of moxie it looks plummier.. lol


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I need them all!  I also saw one called "Pearlescent" I think.  Have you tried it? It looks like it might create a similar effect to when I top my lipsticks off with Luna CCB, just going by how it looks in the tube.


 
  yes, I have it.. will have to dig.. lol  .. might be back at my house lol


  also, there is a white one, will dig for that too.. that one will LIGHTEN any lipstick shade


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Hmmm....found some on the Harrod's site, guess the poor BF is going to be getting lippies sent to his house.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hmmm....found some on the Harrod's site, guess the poor BF is going to be getting lippies sent to his house.


  Haha, that's where I'm looking.


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lovely, yes Faux is almost the same colour as your lips. ( I love that blush too ! )


 
  oh dear Mandy.. even your natural lips are pretty.. lol.

  mine are deeper mauve and that's why I skew my colours
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  also, I am an old bag with a bad attitude.. lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh dear Mandy.. even your natural lips are pretty.. lol.
> 
> mine are deeper mauve and that's why I skew my colours
> 
> ...


  LOL, I'm sure they are beautiful!!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Haha, that's where I'm looking.


  Lord & Taylor seems to have Lame


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Mandy, your moxie is moxier than mine.. lol.  No contest!  It looks awsome!
> 
> here's mine:
> 
> ...


Thank you HerGreyness, beautiful lips au naturel  Moxie looks so different ( last pic ) well impressive !


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh dear Mandy.. even your natural lips are pretty.. lol.
> 
> mine are deeper mauve and that's why I skew my colours
> 
> ...


  I was thinking to myself that I wish I had lips more like yours!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you HerGreyness, beautiful lips au naturel  Moxie looks so different ( last pic ) well impressive !


  LOL, I'm just now looking at your bare lips swatch! They are so beautiful!!  I didn't notice before because I was so drawn to the Gunmetal Luminizer!


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you HerGreyness, beautiful lips au naturel  Moxie looks so different ( last pic ) well impressive !


  thank you Dominque!  it's Mandy's skin colour that makes the change!


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Lord & Taylor seems to have Lame


 
  i can hand swatch but my electrician is here lighting me up.. lol 

  brb


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> i can hand swatch but my electrician is here lighting me up.. lol
> 
> brb


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> thank you Dominque!  it's Mandy's skin colour that makes the change!


Gorgeous on both of you, I mean that luminizer


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

Gunmetal (grey one), Foil (slightly pink), Lame (slightly golden)


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

This is my natural lip colour, I just have some lip balm on.


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Gunmetal (grey one), Foil (slightly pink), Lame (slightly golden)


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> This is my natural lip colour, I just have some lip balm on.


 
  this is great ty!  you are a pale mauvey.. and that's why the light lavenders look so awesome on you!


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

you are most welcome Naomi darling.. they really help in mixing up stuff.. lol.

  after all, the idea is to create and innovate!

  xoxo


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> this is great ty!  you are a pale mauvey.. and that's why the light lavenders look so awesome on you!


  Yay! I'm glad to know my lip shade now, I had figured it was some sort of mauve but wasn't sure. lol


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yay! I'm glad to know my lip shade now, I had figured it was some sort of mauve but wasn't sure. lol


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Gunmetal (grey one), Foil (slightly pink), Lame (slightly golden)


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

Me natural, artificial lighting ( it's 22 PM here lol ).


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Me natural, artificial lighting ( it's 22 PM here lol ).


 
  Domique.. thank you!  you look pale pink.. that is such an easy pigment to work with!  Lucky lady!


----------



## liba (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> and THIS is new MAC... upcoming and very very velvety flocky lips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That color is the BOMB on you. Just wear it with winged liner and your hair slicked back and you will be STATEMENT!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

liba said:


> You are gorgeous - just like Rosie Perez sexxxxy! Mehr looks so different on me - it's one of those colors that looks different on everyone. I'll get around to posting a photo with me wearing it so we have even more comparisons.
> I liked SLN the best out of all of them on you too, jenny! You should definitely wear more apricots, peaches and orangey corals, they really liven up your skin beautifully! If your hair isn't as dark now, all you need to do with them is go a shade deeper or lighter or use a soft colored lip pencil with some greyer tones underneath - like a color that's equal to the brightness and "dirty" tone of your hair color - if you're ash blonde, use a pale tan pencil, for example!
> 
> Everyone has uneven lip shape! I know I do. I had to sit down and analyze what I needed to do when applying lipstick to make them look more even. For me, I realized that I'd always make one side of my top lip narrower and the other side rounder, just because I held the lipstick tube in the same hand for both sides and it just naturally went on a little different because of that. Once I figured that out, I practiced until I could do the side I'd always draw on straighter and thinner in a fuller, more rounded way, curving it out like I just did without trying on the other side. Now they look even every time, but it took a while before I figured out the trick for me. You'll come up with the perfect trick for you and you will love the results!!!!
> ...


  I never would of thought you were looking forward to the flocky lips, Liba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you very much! If I can get this wild mane slicked back I'll be sure to try that look out. lol


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Domique.. thank you!  you look pale pink.. that is such an easy pigment to work with!  Lucky lady!


Thank you, lol medium pink I think but artificial lighting is quite misleading. Lucky, yes I really love wearing all colours except nude ones maybe ( MAC nude lippies don't work for me but Chanel ones do ! ).  Eating no red meat ( I haven't eaten meat except fish for 2 years now ), helps. It brightens the skin.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Lavender Whip (cremesheen) no liner on mauve toned lips, NC44. Not sure I'm feeling this colour so much.


It's pretty and it works very well with deep blue.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 29, 2014)

Some lip swatches. My natural lip color is way paler than I thought! And I have a lot of colors that look really similar.. lol.


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It's pretty and it works very well with deep blue.


  Thank you Dominique!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Some lip swatches. My natural lip color is way paler than I thought! And I have a lot of colors that look really similar.. lol.


  They all look really pretty on you!


----------



## liba (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I never would of thought you were looking forward to the flocky lips, Liba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Funny you say that…that's actually where the "juicy flocked lips" came from. We were all talking in the Buzz thread about what lipstick textures would be new and unique and something we've never really seen before, and I brought up matte, flocked texture, like old Liberace flocked wallpaper as something that'd be unique. HG popped in and said "well, as a matter of fact….." and spilled the beans on the juicy flocked lips and ever since, I've gone kookoo for cocopuffs every time she teases us with more. It's seriously been 3 or 4 years now, I think…time flies.


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Funny you say that…that's actually where the "juicy flocked lips" came from. We were all talking in the Buzz thread about what lipstick textures would be new and unique and something we've never really seen before, and I brought up matte, flocked texture, like old Liberace flocked wallpaper as something that'd be unique. HG popped in and said "well, as a matter of fact….." and spilled the beans on the juicy flocked lips and ever since, I've gone kookoo for cocopuffs every time she teases us with more. It's seriously been 3 or 4 years now, I think…time flies.


  Oh wow! You have been waiting a long time! I'm definitely intrigued by what I've seen/heard so far and will more than likely be buying many a flocky lip item, especially if they all look as gorgeous as what HG posted above.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Some lip swatches. My natural lip color is way paler than I thought! And I have a lot of colors that look really similar.. lol.


Lovely  All look pastel on you.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Some lip swatches. My natural lip color is way paler than I thought! And I have a lot of colors that look really similar.. lol.


  I love them all!  You have definitely chosen very flattering shades.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

@HeyGreyness : Sorry, I can't " multi quote " for some reason, yes Estée Lauder lipsticks smell and taste weird, I don't wear them very often. The new ones are very good, the scent is much lighter I think. But some shades are beautiful, I didn't purchase many because of that awful taste in fact. That metallic blue one looks gorgeous.


----------



## liba (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh wow! You have been waiting a long time! I'm definitely intrigues by what I've seen/heard so far and will more than likely be buying many a flocky lip item, especially if they all look as gorgeous as what HG posted above.


  I will buy them all like a hawg.

  Oh and btw, for a slicked back look, what I do is deep condition soaking wet hair and while it's wet, pull it back as tightly as possible with a small hair scrunch at the nape of my neck. Let it dry all day naturally and then take the rubber band out and possibly add thick pomade (not gel, which turns it crispy) - but touching the hair as little as possible in the process. A row of bobby pins holding it down to the skull on each side helps too. 

  I also like a fluffy, puffy 60's updo with lavender lips, but I don't like lavender lips on me at all when I'm just wearing my hair down. It needs hair that is dramatic without being so full and fluffy it takes over your whole look (although the big free hair is great with vampy lips that seem too aging or severe if I wear my hair up).


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Estée Lauder Pure Colour* in Violet Electra*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Man!!! Firm Form is gorgeous! I wish I was around for that collection - I will be hunting the CB for this.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Been wanting Kinda Sexy for a while now! It's at the top of my B2M list.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Gunmetal (grey one), Foil (slightly pink), Lame (slightly golden)


Ooh I like these


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Some lip swatches. My natural lip color is way paler than I thought! And I have a lot of colors that look really similar.. lol.


All of them are so pretty


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Man!!! Firm Form is gorgeous! I wish I was around for that collection - I will be hunting the CB for this.


  I got mine in the CB, I'm sure there are probably some still laying around!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *The Body Shop colour crush 115*  ( Nice but it migrates out of my lips in 10 mn ! )
> 
> *Dior Diorific in Diorling*


So pretty


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I got mine in the CB, I'm sure there are probably some still laying around!


I hope so - it's around $35 on evilbay


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> lw looks beautiful on u Naomi I barely use mines I wanted the old version I got the baking beauties version  this lippie is made for u so beautiful dolly  love kinda sexy  moxie is sexy yay I need to get this one u looks beautiful in moxie


Thank you!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

liba said:


> I will buy them all like a hawg.
> 
> Oh and btw, for a slicked back look, what I do is deep condition soaking wet hair and while it's wet, pull it back as tightly as possible with a small hair scrunch at the nape of my neck. Let it dry all day naturally and then take the rubber band out and possibly add thick pomade (not gel, which turns it crispy) - but touching the hair as little as possible in the process. A row of bobby pins holding it down to the skull on each side helps too.
> 
> I also like a fluffy, puffy 60's updo with lavender lips, but I don't like lavender lips on me at all when I'm just wearing my hair down. It needs hair that is dramatic without being so full and fluffy it takes over your whole look (although the big free hair is great with vampy lips that seem too aging or severe if I wear my hair up).


  I'm definitely going to try doing that soon! Please leave some flocky lips for the rest of us too! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Mandy, your moxie is moxier than mine.. lol.  No contest!  It looks awsome!  here's mine:  NC15-20 skin.. warm warm.. lips pink mauve.. photo of my lips au naturel w/o balm.  uggg
> 
> my moxie:  matte.. glorious fuschia! I used MAC half red liner.. and this might affect colour shown.
> 
> here is moxie again, with the Grey luminzer from EL... it makes it purple! give subtle sheen imo.


Sexy hg lol I love these


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Hot mama Dolly darling!!! you look awesome! love KS.. and you wear it so well.  hope you are feeling better .. will pm you later.. I will say this in spanish:  estoy de corre corre.  but in English it translates to I am on the runs.. lolol..  xoxox


haha thanks hg. I thought I was well but I am still sick  ok will pm you back as soon as I am home xxxxx


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Man!!! Firm Form is gorgeous! I wish I was around for that collection - I will be hunting the CB for this.


Thank you, it looks a bit green on the pic, in fact it's a golden/green micro glitter. What is CB ?


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you, it looks a bit green on the pic, in fact it's a golden/green micro glitter. What is CB ?


  Clearance Bin


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You look gorgeous, Dolly!  Love KS on you!


Thanks mandy


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I hope so - it's around $35 on evilbay


  Oh yikes!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Va-va-va- Voom! You look lovely roomie!


Thanks roomie!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Beautiful!! Aaaaand now I need this.


Thank you and yes you do I love ks!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Clearance Bin


Thank you


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Beautiful Dolly, I love your makeup.


Thank you! It's hard tell but I am wearing the ud naked 3 palette on my eyes!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks roomie!









Hope you feel better soon, roomie!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> I really love LW on you. Its very flattering. Dolly my dear. All I have to say is :thud:   And your hair is looking fab!


Thank you babe


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :tip: Hope you feel better soon, roomie!


I hope so. I puked on the street in front of the church :haha: funny now not when It happened lol


----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 29, 2014)

Okay so I finally am gonna jump on board in this. But I need a little help explaining my natural lip color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To me they just look pink maybe with a hint of mauve :???:


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you! It's hard tell but I am wearing the ud naked 3 palette on my eyes!


  How are you liking it?  I keep thinking about it.  I only have the Naked 2.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope so. I puked on the street in front of the church
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> To me they just look pink maybe with a hint of mauve


  Okay, first of all, you are stunning.  Secondly, yes, I do see some mauve


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Okay so I finally am gonna jump on board in this. But I need a little help explaining my natural lip color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look gorgeous! I'd say maybe pink reddish mauve lips lol


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thank you! It's hard tell but I am wearing the ud naked 3 palette on my eyes!


It's a gorgeous palette
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it was sold out for a while here but it's now back in stock.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh no!


Yea it sucked! One of my cousins asked if I was knocked up...I yelled no Im sick idiot lol I was in a mood :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It's a gorgeous palette , it was sold out for a while here but it's now back in stock.





MandyVanHook said:


> How are you liking it?  I keep thinking about it.  I only have the Naked 2.


It's a favorite palette of mine! So natural and because of rose colors its so girly and sexy!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope so. I puked on the street in front of the church
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no! I actually puked whilst in England in the car on the way back from Alton Towers, kinda wish they'd let me forget that.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yea it sucked! One of my cousins asked if I was knocked up...I yelled no Im sick idiot lol I was in a mood


  For obvious reasons I hate when anyone asks me if I'm pregnant when I get sick or anything. Ugh. It's okay, you are entitled to your mood!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> To me they just look pink maybe with a hint of mauve


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope so. I puked on the street in front of the church
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still upset in the stomach ? Well, I hope you will feel better soon, Dolly


----------



## liba (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm definitely going to try doing that soon! Please leave some flocky lips for the rest of us too! lol
> You will have to pry them from my clutching talons. This texture is going to be so much more flattering than retro matte for my dry face, it ain't gonna be funny.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *NaomiH*
> ...


  Getting lit with her electrician….


----------



## jennyap (May 29, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> To me they just look pink maybe with a hint of mauve


  Forget your lips (although ok, I agree, slightly mauvy pink, very similar to mine just a touch more pigmented I'd say) but your eyes are stunning, wow!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2014)

liba said:


> You will have to pry them from my clutching talons. This texture is going to be so much more flattering than retro matte for my dry face, it ain't gonna be funny.   Getting lit with her electrician…. :drama:


  LOL !


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I got mine in the CB, I'm sure there are probably some still laying around!


I think I found one  Thanks!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Just scored this bad boy at my CCO!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh no! I actually puked whilst in England in the car on the way back from Alton Towers, kinda wish they'd let me forget that. :haha:


Lol haha it sucks right? I hate throwing up as it is but in public sucks big time


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just scored this bad boy at my CCO!


It is gorgeous.....I have seen this one too but haven't picked it up.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Still upset in the stomach ? Well, I hope you will feel better soon, Dolly


Big time! I had a stomach flu or virus a few days before today I thought I was ok and well I wasn't.  Thanks dear.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> For obvious reasons I hate when anyone asks me if I'm pregnant when I get sick or anything. Ugh. It's okay, you are entitled to your mood!


My family is one of those families that think your life is nothing without children. So it is a big thing when they ask. hate it to the max.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> EL luminzers.. these are really awesome, I have the three shown in pic. They can change/alter the shade you are wearing to suit your mood and also finish.  The great thing about having a luminzer is that you can quadruple or more the uses for one colour.  The grey is amazing (Gunmetal), Foil, and Lame.


  must get!


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just scored this bad boy at my CCO!








 YAY! Naomi!  wear it in the best of health!


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

liba said:


> You will have to pry them from my clutching talons. This texture is going to be so much more flattering than retro matte for my dry face, it ain't gonna be funny.
> 
> Getting lit with her electrician….








  OH YEA


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

liba said:


> My camera and lighting in my house are both awful and it's a rare day I can get accurate color reproduction. A picture says a thousand words, though so I've gotten over my pickiness and if the photo is way off, I'll just write a few comments along with it.
> 
> Don't say "ugh"!! Those lips of yours are beautiful au naturel! When you're a certain age and still have full, colorful lips, it's a major feature - as much as I love lipstick, I have to admit that when there's a day I want to look especially youthful, I do best to wear some eye makeup and leave the lips perfectly bare. That's also why I've been gravitating more and more to pale lipstick colors, since they enhance the shape and fullness so strongly. Lipstick is love, but when you've got it, flaunt it, baby!!!
> 
> ...


 
  Juicier and juicier flockier and flockiest lips.. lol

  on their way darling.. the time has come~!


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

liba said:


> You are gorgeous - just like Rosie Perez sexxxxy! Mehr looks so different on me - it's one of those colors that looks different on everyone. I'll get around to posting a photo with me wearing it so we have even more comparisons.
> I liked SLN the best out of all of them on you too, jenny! You should definitely wear more apricots, peaches and orangey corals, they really liven up your skin beautifully! If your hair isn't as dark now, all you need to do with them is go a shade deeper or lighter or use a soft colored lip pencil with some greyer tones underneath - like a color that's equal to the brightness and "dirty" tone of your hair color - if you're ash blonde, use a pale tan pencil, for example!
> 
> Everyone has uneven lip shape! I know I do. I had to sit down and analyze what I needed to do when applying lipstick to make them look more even. For me, I realized that I'd always make one side of my top lip narrower and the other side rounder, just because I held the lipstick tube in the same hand for both sides and it just naturally went on a little different because of that. Once I figured that out, I practiced until I could do the side I'd always draw on straighter and thinner in a fuller, more rounded way, curving it out like I just did without trying on the other side. Now they look even every time, but it took a while before I figured out the trick for me. You'll come up with the perfect trick for you and you will love the results!!!!
> ...


 
  YAY!

  and yes, she looks like Rosie Perez!  we are amongst movie stars


----------



## Prettypackages (May 29, 2014)

liba said:


> You are gorgeous - just like Rosie Perez sexxxxy! Mehr looks so different on me - it's one of those colors that looks different on everyone. I'll get around to posting a photo with me wearing it so we have even more comparisons.
> I liked SLN the best out of all of them on you too, jenny! You should definitely wear more apricots, peaches and orangey corals, they really liven up your skin beautifully! If your hair isn't as dark now, all you need to do with them is go a shade deeper or lighter or use a soft colored lip pencil with some greyer tones underneath - like a color that's equal to the brightness and "dirty" tone of your hair color - if you're ash blonde, use a pale tan pencil, for example!
> 
> Everyone has uneven lip shape! I know I do. I had to sit down and analyze what I needed to do when applying lipstick to make them look more even. For me, I realized that I'd always make one side of my top lip narrower and the other side rounder, just because I held the lipstick tube in the same hand for both sides and it just naturally went on a little different because of that. Once I figured that out, I practiced until I could do the side I'd always draw on straighter and thinner in a fuller, more rounded way, curving it out like I just did without trying on the other side. Now they look even every time, but it took a while before I figured out the trick for me. You'll come up with the perfect trick for you and you will love the results!!!!
> ...


  LOL  

and you're awesome.  I'll be posting my bare lip/faced pics soon.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 29, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
  Juicier and juicier flockier and flockiest lips.. lol

  on their way darling.. the time has come~!



Can someone explain to me what "flocky" means? Lol. Apologies if I missed it in another thread.


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

@Uptownbackinit

  So glad you are here!  Also, thanks for posting your naked lip pic.. it looks to me like your lips are a light mauve!  You are beautiful!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I never would of thought you were looking forward to the flocky lips, Liba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Try slicking your hair back while it is super wet, like drenched.  Then apply a pommade like a shea butter (or any company that makes a wax) or a gel.  I have a lot more hair and greys to hide and frizz to combat, and I'm able to get it all slicked own.


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Can someone explain to me what "flocky" means? Lol. Apologies if I missed it in another thread.


 
  flocky is my term.. but it was actually the term used for the prototype.. "Flocky Lips".  The idea was to create a matte lip, less drying which would actually make the lips a bit more full. It's smooth on application, matte on finish without being harsh... So, Flocky has happened  Took 4 years.. lol.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 29, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
  flocky is my term.. but it was actually the term used for the prototype.. "Flocky Lips".  The idea was to create a matte lip, less drying which would actually make the lips a bit more full. It's smooth on application, matte on finish without being harsh... So, Flocky has happened  Took 4 years.. lol.



  Of course it was you HG. Are these the fabled frost mattes you've been talking about or are they entirely different? Thanks for the knowledge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And congrats on making flocky happen.


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Of course it was you HG. Are these the fabled frost mattes you've been talking about or are they entirely different? Thanks for the knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  no darling, Frost mattes (the WN, the real collex name is tba), will happen next year.  and, yes, these will be my final bow to the cosmetics industry!  going out with a bang and flocked up lips. lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> no darling, Frost mattes (the WN, the real collex name is tba), will happen next year.  and, yes, these will be my final bow to the cosmetics industry!  going out with a bang and flocked up lips. lol  :kissy:


  I can't wait, HG!


----------



## veronikawithak (May 29, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
  no darling, Frost mattes (the WN, the real collex name is tba), will happen next year.  and, yes, these will be my final bow to the cosmetics industry!  going out with a bang and flocked up lips. lol








  LOVE it. So many new formulas! Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> LOVE it. So many new formulas! Thanks for the lesson.


  my pleasure darling


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> no darling, Frost mattes (the WN, the real collex name is tba), will happen next year.  and, yes, these will be my final bow to the cosmetics industry!  going out with a bang and flocked up lips. lol  :kissy:


A final bow! Going out with style hg!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I've only tried one of the pencils from Bite and really like the citrus smell! The Melt ones smell like OFF! repellent to me, it's pretty rank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I find the citrus much more tolerable that the faux rose scent.  I agree---the formula is lovely!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm already going through my stash trying to decide which pinks to use next week! lol There might be a repeat or two though as I don't own many pinks really. :/


   That's quite alright ---- just use what you have.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


   Kinda Sexy looks sexy Dolly!  I love the contrast with your hair color too!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Try slicking your hair back while it is super wet, like drenched.  Then apply a pommade like a shea butter (or any company that makes a wax) or a gel.  I have a lot more hair and greys to hide and frizz to combat, and I'm able to get it all slicked own.


I'll try that! Thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2014)

I didn't forget about a pic wearing Moxie--in addition to today being cold, gray & sunless, Hubs wasn't
here to do my hair.  We're expecting sun tomorrow and hubs will be back tonight!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol haha it sucks right? I hate throwing up as it is but in public sucks big time


Yeah it does! If I'm gonna do it I'd prefer to be at home.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Kinda Sexy looks sexy Dolly!  I love the contrast with your hair color too!!!![/COLOR]


Thank you love!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah it does! If I'm gonna do it I'd prefer to be at home.


At home, near a toilet preferably lol


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

You're very kind, thank you [@]Medgal07[/@]


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Frost mattes?!?!?! That sounds so unbelievably amazing!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Frost mattes?!?!?! That sounds so unbelievably amazing!


Right!? I want them now!


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> She was! She had such grace and love in her heart





Dolly Snow said:


> Kinda Sexy! Pink mauve lip pigmentation, no liner. NW22


  I wish this looked as good on me.  It pulls an odd orange-brown on me.  Very nice pic of you, Dolly!


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

@breatheonbeat   .. darling thanks for joining us!  you look gorgeous and I would think your natural colour is more of a true pink. Your lippies are awesome!  Enjoy all colours, you can because of your colouring and age!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I wish this looked as good on me.  It pulls an odd orange-brown on me.  Very nice pic of you, Dolly!


thanks. That was before the burial.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Gunmetal (grey one), Foil (slightly pink), Lame (slightly golden)


 They're so pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I hope so. I puked on the street in front of the church
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Awwww be careful sweets----heartache and stress getting the best of you.  Take care of yourself!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Estee Lauder Lumunizer in Gunmetal, no liner over mauve lips. NC44


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Awwww be careful sweets----heartache and stress getting the best of you.  Take care of yourself![/COLOR]


Thank you! I will be taking a nice long rest!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Estee Lauder Lumunizer in Gunmetal, no liner over mauve lips. NC44


Gorgeous it's such a rocker shade!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous it's such a rocker shade!


Gracias! I'm now going to try and enable everyone into tracking it down and buying it. Lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  OMG Mandy---you're correct about your natural lip color versus Faux!!!  Your eyes are stunning BTW!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Nice Dominique----I went the way of FF too and it is very nice IRL[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Love you in brights too![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I love MAC too Dominique!!![/COLOR]  ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]MRV, my MRV.  Hi honey!!!  This is a lovely color on you!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] Both colors suit you Dominique![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] What a difference w/liners and aluminizes!!!  Amazing![/COLOR]  :lmao:   [COLOR=0000FF]They're so pretty![/COLOR]


  Thank you!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Estee Lauder Lumunizer in Gunmetal, no liner over mauve lips. NC44


  This looks so cool on you


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> My family is one of those families that think your life is nothing without children. So it is a big thing when they ask. hate it to the max.


  Ugh, that has to be obnoxious


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> This looks so cool on you


Thank ya milady!


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Estee Lauder Lumunizer in Gunmetal, no liner over mauve lips. NC44








 wahoooooooo

  it looks amazing on you!  wait till you try it on different lippies!

  rocker?

  that must be me too then


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> :yahoo:  wahoooooooo  it looks amazing on you!  wait till you try it on different lippies!  rocker?  that must be me too thenompom:


We can rock out together! I just tried it over Pink Pigeon and squealed because it toned it down just a tad and made it way more wearable for me!


----------



## lilinah (May 29, 2014)

I'm excited about frosted matte lipsticks. I've never been a fan of matte lipstick - although in the past year+ i've gotten quite a few.

  But in the late 1990s i found my HG red... which isn't really red... and it was a frosted matte.
  Revlon Velvet Touch Lipstick _Moonlit Wine_ - semi-matte plum red with gold shimmer

  I think it worked on me because the base was a cool color (dark blue-red) and the frost/shimmer was warm. True warm reds look terrible on me.
  It was discontinued in the early 2000s and i wish i had a BU. I've never found anything similar.

  I can only hope that MAC will be making a similar color.


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> We can rock out together! I just tried it over Pink Pigeon and squealed because it toned it down just a tad and made it way more wearable for me!


  oh yes.. over very bright shades it will tone down the colour considerably... On white based shades, it will turn them a bit grey.. which works quite well on some skin colours, and on reds, it makes them deep and dark.

  enjoy dear!


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

lilinah said:


> I'm excited about frosted matte lipsticks. I've never been a fan of matte lipstick - although in the past year+ i've gotten quite a few.
> 
> But in the late 1990s i found my HG red... which isn't really red... and it was a frosted matte.
> Revlon Velvet Touch Lipstick _Moonlit Wine_ - semi-matte plum red with gold shimmer
> ...


  these won't be out till 2015 at the earliest.. but the shades should be awesome.. jewel tones mostly.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> these won't be out till 2015 at the earliest.. but the shades should be awesome.. jewel tones mostly.


I always found it fascinating that products and trends are planned so early in advance and then that's what will be popular. What if something goes wrong and everyone HATES matte lipstick in 2015 and nobody buys it? (Hypothetically of course.)


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I always found it fascinating that products and trends are planned so early in advance and then that's what will be popular. What if something goes wrong and everyone HATES matte lipstick in 2015 and nobody buys it? (Hypothetically of course.)


I've always wondered the same thing!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> these won't be out till 2015 at the earliest.. but the shades should be awesome.. jewel tones mostly.


Jewel tones


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

Jewel tones!! *excited squeal*


----------



## veronikawithak (May 29, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Jewel tones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Never mind.... lollll. Looks like there won't be any profit losses in 2015!


----------



## NaomiH (May 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Never mind.... lollll. Looks like there won't be any profit losses in 2015! :wink:


LOL!! Probably not.


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I always found it fascinating that products and trends are planned so early in advance and then that's what will be popular. What if something goes wrong and everyone HATES matte lipstick in 2015 and nobody buys it? (Hypothetically of course.)


 
  oh dear.. this is where I have to put on my cap and quote PT Barnum:  Build it and they will come.

  the fashion/beauty industry is always ploting and planning what will be very delicately inserted into our collective minds -- by using movies, tv, rock personalites, magazines, etc... it's all very subtle and on a subliminal level at first.  Things are pushed along by the internet now.  

  nobody will NOT like mattes if they see it on others.. frankly, women are very easy to manipulate.  They like what the other gal is wearing and wear it to show off to the other gal,.. not to the men in their lives.  this is a fact.

  yes, some mistakes in judgement are made, but that's why there's all sorts of indices to measure and all sorts of numbers to sift thru before anything goes into production.  There are 1000s of products in prototype.. and out of those, maybe 50 are made for actual collections.  But the decisions to make them are usually 18 months before, usually after the fashion shows.

  hth.


----------



## User38 (May 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Never mind.... lollll. Looks like there won't be any profit losses in 2015!


  oh there might be.. depends on the actual costs of production and how much they can keep up charging for products.


----------



## veronikawithak (May 29, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
  oh dear.. this is where I have to put on my cap and quote PT Barnum:  Build it and they will come.

  the fashion/beauty industry is always ploting and planning what will be very delicately inserted into our collective minds -- by using movies, tv, rock personalites, magazines, etc... it's all very subtle and on a subliminal level at first.  Things are pushed along by the internet now.  

  nobody will NOT like mattes if they see it on others.. frankly, women are very easy to manipulate.  They like what the other gal is wearing and wear it to show off to the other gal,.. not to the men in their lives.  this is a fact.

  yes, some mistakes in judgement are made, but that's why there's all sorts of indices to measure and all sorts of numbers to sift thru before anything goes into production.  There are 1000s of products in prototype.. and out of those, maybe 50 are made for actual collections.  But the decisions to make them are usually 18 months before, usually after the fashion shows.

  hth.



  Cool stuff HG. Very true about women and the fact that they dress and groom to impress other women rather than men. The best marketing is the one that turns the consumer into the salesperson. Enter Specktra lol.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 29, 2014)

I fix myself up for my husband, too. He loves me with or without makeup, of course, but I feel like I have more confidence with the makeup, and I think that's a turn on for him.


----------



## liba (May 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I always found it fascinating that products and trends are planned so early in advance and then that's what will be popular. What if something goes wrong and everyone HATES matte lipstick in 2015 and nobody buys it? (Hypothetically of course.)


  This stuff is planned so systematically. Look at how little by little, MAC is slipping frosts in here and there in savvy little ways with products the core customers will go for, like Viva Glam, crazy colors like Playland, or fancy summer special packaging + repromote, like Pet Me Please. By the time a year or two of noticeable little frosts snuck into various collections, the general consumer will be acclimatized to accept frosts in a more widespread way. Then splash out on a full collection of all frost fabulosity when everyone's broken in! Think about All About Orange - two years before, most people would have thought orange lipsticks were totally gross!


----------



## veronikawithak (May 29, 2014)

liba said:


> HUBBA HUBBA!
> 
> This stuff is planned so systematically. Look at how little by little, MAC is slipping frosts in here and there in savvy little ways with products the core customers will go for, like Viva Glam, crazy colors like Playland, or fancy summer special packaging + repromote, like Pet Me Please. By the time a year or two of noticeable little frosts snuck into various collections, the general consumer will be acclimatized to accept frosts in a more widespread way. Then splash out on a full collection of all frost fabulosity when everyone's broken in! Think about All About Orange - two years before, most people would have thought orange lipsticks were totally gross!


  Eeek I bought Pet Me, Please lol! I've been assimilated!


----------



## liba (May 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Eeek I bought Pet Me, Please lol! I've been assimilated!


  hey, it's a great lipstick for any self-respecting Beauty Borg!


----------



## Rainbunny (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Lavender Whip (cremesheen) no liner on mauve toned lips, NC44. Not sure I'm feeling this colour so much.


  I think you look very pretty in it, but I bet you would like it on you better if you were wearing it with lighter-colored summer colours, like pink or lilac. You may not like the contrast when you are wearing a dark colour near your face.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 29, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Forget your lips (although ok, I agree, slightly mauvy pink, very similar to mine just a touch more pigmented I'd say) but your eyes are stunning, wow!


  Quote:
  Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 


@Uptownbackinit

  So glad you are here!  Also, thanks for posting your naked lip pic.. it looks to me like your lips are a light mauve!  You are beautiful! 

  Awh. Thanks Ladies. You are all so sweet. I figured they were a pinky/mauve just couldn't be sure.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Estee Lauder Lumunizer in Gunmetal, no liner over mauve lips. NC44  Oww Owwwwww!


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I fix myself up for my husband, too. He loves me with or without makeup, of course, but I feel like I have more confidence with the makeup, and I think that's a turn on for him.


  Just discovered this thread --lol! Love your new profile pic of you and hubby! You two are gorgeous together


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Eeek I bought Pet Me, Please lol! I've been assimilated!


Atta girl! Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> these won't be out till 2015 at the earliest.. but the shades should be awesome.. jewel tones mostly.


  Ooh hubba hubba


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Gracias! I'm now going to try and enable everyone into tracking it down and buying it. Lol


  hahaha It'll work on me!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Ugh, that has to be obnoxious


  It is!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 29, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> wahoooooooo
> 
> it looks amazing on you!  wait till you try it on different lippies!
> 
> ...


  Yes rocker lol it came to mind when I saw @NaomiH in it! 
  It is such a pretty lipstick too, I love the combo of the silver and pink or mauve lips.


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 30, 2014)

More swatches! NW 10-13, pale pink lips, no liner.   Favs here are Dish it up, Embrace me, and dubonnet.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Also here's Mystical. My favorite MLBB lipstick EVER.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 30, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


>


  You look so much more happy now MRS. 
  Love all of them on you but Embrace me is my fav on you!


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You look so much more happy now MRS.  Love all of them on you but Embrace me is my fav on you!


  I'm over the moon! And Embrace Me needs to come back!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 30, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> I'm over the moon! And Embrace Me needs to come back!!!!!


You look it girl! It is so heartwarming to see love at it's finest. Yes it does lol I'd like to buy it.


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2014)

MAC's RiRi Woo (retro matte) over pale mauve lips, no liner on an NC44 lady


----------



## Dominique33 (May 30, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous !   To you all, I cannot catch up from my IPhone ( on my way to Sephora yeah ! ) but I will try to night .   @Autum Moon : belated congratulations, I understand why you are over the Moon  great !


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 30, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Just discovered this thread --lol! Love your new profile pic of you and hubby! You two are gorgeous together


  Thank you so much, Sweetie!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC's RiRi Woo (retro matte) over pale mauve lips, no liner on an NC44 lady


  You look stunning! Love this color on you so much!


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You look stunning! Love this color on you so much!


  Thank you very much Mandy!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 30, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> I'm over the moon! And Embrace Me needs to come back!!!!!


  I don't believe I've congratulated you yet. Congratulations and praying you two have long happy lives together!


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> *I'm over the moon! *And Embrace Me needs to come back!!!!!


----------



## AutumnMoon (May 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :cheer:





MandyVanHook said:


> I don't believe I've congratulated you yet. Congratulations and praying you two have long happy lives together!





Dominique33 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous !   To you all, I cannot catch up from my IPhone ( on my way to Sephora yeah ! ) but I will try to night .   @Autum Moon : belated congratulations, I understand why you are over the Moon  great !


  Thank you so much, my beautiful friends   @naomiH - you're gorgeous in that red!!


----------



## User38 (May 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You look stunning! Love this color on you so much!


 





 ... Naomi you gorgeous hunk of womanhood!


----------



## User38 (May 30, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> @naomiH - you're gorgeous in that red!!


  congratulations AutumnMoon.. you deserve all the happiness in the world!!


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2014)

AutumnMoon said:


> @naomiH - you're gorgeous in that red!!


  Thank you milady!


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ... Naomi you gorgeous hunk of womanhood!


  Thank you very much HG!


----------



## User38 (May 30, 2014)

Rushing around as usual.. I did a very big lippie today.  MAC Dangerous.. with Ablaze liner.  NC15-20 skin, mauve pink lips.. 

On me, this is a red/orange with matte finish.  It gives a comanding attitude.. lol.  With Black stilletos though.


----------



## User38 (May 30, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Eeek I bought Pet Me, Please lol! I've been assimilated!


 
  we all have been assimilated. lol.  

  we beg for it!


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Rushing around as usual.. I did a very big lippie today.  MAC Dangerous.. with Ablaze liner.  NC15-20 skin, mauve pink lips..
> 
> On me, this is a red/orange with matte finish.  It gives a comanding attitude.. lol.  With Black stilletos though.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 30, 2014)

*Guerlain Gloss d'Enfer 421 ( layered )*







*MUFE Moulin Rouge ( layered )*






*MAC Just a Bite ( layered )*


----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 30, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Guerlain Gloss d'Enfer 421 ( layered )*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Such stunning lippies on all of you.


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Guerlain Gloss d'Enfer 421 ( layered )*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Such stunning lippies on all of you.


  Thank you!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Rushing around as usual.. I did a very big lippie today.  MAC Dangerous.. with Ablaze liner.  NC15-20 skin, mauve pink lips..
> 
> On me, this is a red/orange with matte finish.  It gives a comanding attitude.. lol.  With Black stilletos though.


  LOVE!  When they swatched this one on my hand at the counter I hated the texture so I didn't get it.  I love retro mattes, though, and none of the others have felt like that.  I think it must have been a fluke.


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC's RiRi Woo (retro matte) over pale mauve lips, no liner on an NC44 lady


Stunning on you! Totally your red!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 30, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Stunning on you! Totally your red!


  I agree.  This red is perfection on her.  Brightens her whole face in the most beautiful way.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Rushing around as usual.. I did a very big lippie today.  MAC Dangerous.. with Ablaze liner.  NC15-20 skin, mauve pink lips..
> 
> On me, this is a red/orange with matte finish.  It gives a comanding attitude.. lol.  With Black stilletos though.


Beautiful, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Truly a gorgeous shade on you  ! ( commanding attitude / black stilletos LOL, )


----------



## Dominique33 (May 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I agree.  This red is perfection on her.  Brightens her whole face in the most beautiful way.


I third, HER RED ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Definitely


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Stunning on you! Totally your red!


  Thank you very much, lipstickaddict!


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I agree.  This red is perfection on her.  Brightens her whole face in the most beautiful way.


  Aww...thank you so much.


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I third, HER RED !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you Dominique!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 30, 2014)

Thank you 

  I think they look a bit similar on the pics, I tried to capture them in the sunlight ( Guerlain gloss d'Enfer,  Moulin Rouge in the middle, Just a Bite )


----------



## allthingsglam (May 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC's RiRi Woo (retro matte) over pale mauve lips, no liner on an NC44 lady


so beautiful hope u have a bu I love this color on u


----------



## allthingsglam (May 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Rushing around as usual.. I did a very big lippie today.  MAC Dangerous.. with Ablaze liner.  NC15-20 skin, mauve pink lips..    On me, this is a red/orange with matte finish.  It gives a comanding attitude.. lol.  With Black stilletos though.


pretty


----------



## allthingsglam (May 30, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Guerlain Gloss d'Enfer 421 ( layered )*
> 
> *MUFE Moulin Rouge ( layered )*
> 
> *MAC Just a Bite ( layered )*


all so beautiful the first one is love


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> so beautiful hope u have a bu I love this color on u


  Thank you so much! I love it so much, it's so similar to others like Ronnie Red but at the same time just different enough on me to make it my HG red over all the others I own. It is actually the only lipstick I have ever backed up in my entire life.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 30, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> all so beautiful the first one is love


Thank you so much


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC's RiRi Woo (retro matte) over pale mauve lips, no liner on an NC44 lady


Gorgeous and love love this color


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Rushing around as usual.. I did a very big lippie today.  MAC Dangerous.. with Ablaze liner.  NC15-20 skin, mauve pink lips..    On me, this is a red/orange with matte finish.  It gives a comanding attitude.. lol.  With Black stilletos though.


This lippie and high heels oh yes gorgeous


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 30, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Guerlain Gloss d'Enfer 421 ( layered )*
> 
> *MUFE Moulin Rouge ( layered )*
> 
> *MAC Just a Bite ( layered )*


Glorious reds :eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous and love love this color


  Gracias roomie!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Gracias roomie! :kiss:


:frenz:


----------



## Dominique33 (May 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Glorious reds


Thank you Dolly  Guerlain glosses are really good but the packaging is not so great I mean for Guerlain.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 30, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you Dolly  Guerlain glosses are really good but the packaging is not so great I mean for Guerlain.


I have never tried anything from Guerlian and I just received a sample of their blush meteorites from [@]MACina[/@]....so I am excited. I'd like to try the lippies or glosses one day! They look so glamorous


----------



## Dominique33 (May 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I have never tried anything from Guerlian and I just received a sample of their blush meteorites from @MACina....so I am excited. I'd like to try the lippies or glosses one day! They look so glamorous


  The Rouges G are stunning, those are absolute must-haves. The packaging is heavy but really classy. They are pricey but worth buying. The Rouges Automatiques are good too but the formula is different, it's more a ready-to-wear lipsticks. The glosses are worth the splurge. Nice of Macina  you will love the Météorites ! I have no samples, sorry about that.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 30, 2014)

Waiting for Miss Pincurl (aka @Uptownbackinit ) to post that Smoked Purple swatch!


----------



## liba (May 30, 2014)

Since this has been Red Pedro week, and I keep harping on Mangrove instead, here it is, with no lip liner or balm underneath - my natural lip color is reddish (lol, I slapped this lipstick on and then remembered I should do a natural lip photo). I am wearing the liquid Mineralize NW15 foundation today with Sea Me Hear Me EDB (I can't wear NC in this foundation formula for some reason, I also use NW18 in it sometimes, but NW15 matches the rest of me best). I used flash, but then color balanced it a bit afterwards. The lipstick color is quite accurate for a change!





  What I love about Mangrove is the finish makes it look like you've put an orange red lipstick on top of a more bluish scarlet red and you can see that effect pretty nicely here.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Waiting for Miss Pincurl (aka @Uptownbackinit ) to post that Smoked Purple swatch!


MAC Smoked Purple ? Yes that would be nice. (  I love your new avi, such a lovely couple. )


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2014)

liba said:


> Since this has been Red Pedro week, and I keep harping on Mangrove instead, here it is, with no lip liner or balm underneath - my natural lip color is reddish (lol, I slapped this lipstick on and then remembered I should do a natural lip photo). I am wearing the liquid Mineralize NW15 foundation today with Sea Me Hear Me EDB (I can't wear NC in this foundation formula for some reason, I also use NW18 in it sometimes, but NW15 matches the rest of me best). I used flash, but then color balanced it a bit afterwards. The lipstick color is quite accurate for a change!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## allthingsglam (May 30, 2014)

liba said:


> Since this has been Red Pedro week, and I keep harping on Mangrove instead, here it is, with no lip liner or balm underneath - my natural lip color is reddish (lol, I slapped this lipstick on and then remembered I should do a natural lip photo). I am wearing the liquid Mineralize NW15 foundation today with Sea Me Hear Me EDB (I can't wear NC in this foundation formula for some reason, I also use NW18 in it sometimes, but NW15 matches the rest of me best). I used flash, but then color balanced it a bit afterwards. The lipstick color is quite accurate for a change!
> 
> What I love about Mangrove is the finish makes it look like you've put an orange red lipstick on top of a more bluish scarlet red and you can see that effect pretty nicely here.


So stunning libaI wish mangrove looked like this on me it was straight up neon orange


----------



## Dominique33 (May 30, 2014)

liba said:


> Since this has been Red Pedro week, and I keep harping on Mangrove instead, here it is, with no lip liner or balm underneath - my natural lip color is reddish (lol, I slapped this lipstick on and then remembered I should do a natural lip photo). I am wearing the liquid Mineralize NW15 foundation today with Sea Me Hear Me EDB (I can't wear NC in this foundation formula for some reason, I also use NW18 in it sometimes, but NW15 matches the rest of me best). I used flash, but then color balanced it a bit afterwards. The lipstick color is quite accurate for a change!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Gorgeous ! *


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 30, 2014)

liba said:


> Since this has been Red Pedro week, and I keep harping on Mangrove instead, here it is, with no lip liner or balm underneath - my natural lip color is reddish (lol, I slapped this lipstick on and then remembered I should do a natural lip photo). I am wearing the liquid Mineralize NW15 foundation today with Sea Me Hear Me EDB (I can't wear NC in this foundation formula for some reason, I also use NW18 in it sometimes, but NW15 matches the rest of me best). I used flash, but then color balanced it a bit afterwards. The lipstick color is quite accurate for a change!
> 
> What I love about Mangrove is the finish makes it look like you've put an orange red lipstick on top of a more bluish scarlet red and you can see that effect pretty nicely here.


Gorgeous girl!


----------



## liba (May 30, 2014)

I took off my lipstick and did a natural lip photo - I'm still wearing that NW15 Mineralize foundation + SMHM EDB and you can see Sea Worship EDES lined with Orpheus on the eyes. This is color accurate when you factor in the brightness of the flash. To picture them in natural light, add more plum red and darken by a few shades - they're very pigmented.


----------



## Rainbunny (May 30, 2014)

Your necklace is fabulous, too! So Art Deco.


----------



## liba (May 30, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Gorgeous ! *
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> ...


  This lipstick is megawatt drama. TY!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 30, 2014)

liba said:


> Thanks babe - now you know why I'm a little :sleepy:  about Pedro   I'm pale enough that orangey reds tend to stay red looking on me. Pinkish reds, on the other hand, go full on fuchsia on me pretty regularly. Have you tried using a lip pencil like Nightmoth underneath? I think that would be a dark, bluish and brownish enough color to take out the neon orange, without it turning into a vamp.  Thank you!   This lipstick is megawatt drama. TY! :bigstar:


thanks so much liba


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 30, 2014)

liba said:


> Since this has been Red Pedro week, and I keep harping on Mangrove instead, here it is, with no lip liner or balm underneath - my natural lip color is reddish (lol, I slapped this lipstick on and then remembered I should do a natural lip photo). I am wearing the liquid Mineralize NW15 foundation today with Sea Me Hear Me EDB (I can't wear NC in this foundation formula for some reason, I also use NW18 in it sometimes, but NW15 matches the rest of me best). I used flash, but then color balanced it a bit afterwards. The lipstick color is quite accurate for a change!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Liba, Mangrove is pure perfection on you! You're making me regret passing it up. That necklace is stunning, too.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 30, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> MAC Smoked Purple ? Yes that would be nice. (  I love your new avi, such a lovely couple. )


  Thanks, Love!  You're so sweet.  He's my everything.


----------



## jennyap (May 30, 2014)

liba said:


> Since this has been Red Pedro week, and I keep harping on Mangrove instead, here it is, with no lip liner or balm underneath - my natural lip color is reddish (lol, I slapped this lipstick on and then remembered I should do a natural lip photo). I am wearing the liquid Mineralize NW15 foundation today with Sea Me Hear Me EDB (I can't wear NC in this foundation formula for some reason, I also use NW18 in it sometimes, but NW15 matches the rest of me best). I used flash, but then color balanced it a bit afterwards. The lipstick color is quite accurate for a change!
> 
> What I love about Mangrove is the finish makes it look like you've put an orange red lipstick on top of a more bluish scarlet red and you can see that effect pretty nicely here.


  Gorgeous on you! And it really does look red. I'll have to try get a colour accurate lip swatch on me - even though I'm super pale it definitely pulls way more orange & neon on me. (Pinkish reds pull really pink on me too)


----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Waiting for Miss Pincurl (aka @Uptownbackinit  ) to post that Smoked Purple swatch! ompom:


 Yes. Sorry my dear. Here ya go!    Mac Smoked Purple. NW/NC 15-20. Lightpinky/mauve lips. No liner.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Excuse the lighting and my bitchface .


----------



## User38 (May 30, 2014)

liba said:


> Since this has been Red Pedro week, and I keep harping on Mangrove instead, here it is, with no lip liner or balm underneath - my natural lip color is reddish (lol, I slapped this lipstick on and then remembered I should do a natural lip photo). I am wearing the liquid Mineralize NW15 foundation today with Sea Me Hear Me EDB (I can't wear NC in this foundation formula for some reason, I also use NW18 in it sometimes, but NW15 matches the rest of me best). I used flash, but then color balanced it a bit afterwards. The lipstick color is quite accurate for a change!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  zazzzzzzzzzooom liba!!! you look amazing.. Like a movie star total vixen!  love this look on you!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 30, 2014)

liba said:


> Since this has been Red Pedro week, and I keep harping on Mangrove instead, here it is, with no lip liner or balm underneath - my natural lip color is reddish (lol, I slapped this lipstick on and then remembered I should do a natural lip photo). I am wearing the liquid Mineralize NW15 foundation today with Sea Me Hear Me EDB (I can't wear NC in this foundation formula for some reason, I also use NW18 in it sometimes, but NW15 matches the rest of me best). I used flash, but then color balanced it a bit afterwards. The lipstick color is quite accurate for a change!
> 
> What I love about Mangrove is the finish makes it look like you've put an orange red lipstick on top of a more bluish scarlet red and you can see that effect pretty nicely here.


  I love Mangrove on you liba. Very stunning!


----------



## User38 (May 30, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Excuse the lighting and my bitchface .


 

  I think the bitchface makes you look sexy!  The colour looks amzaing too.. perfect!


----------



## User38 (May 30, 2014)

liba said:


> I took off my lipstick and did a natural lip photo - I'm still wearing that NW15 Mineralize foundation + SMHM EDB and you can see Sea Worship EDES lined with Orpheus on the eyes. This is color accurate when you factor in the brightness of the flash. To picture them in natural light, add more plum red and darken by a few shades - they're very pigmented.


 
  what a lovely natural colour.. I totally get why you love some of the sheers and patents!


----------



## User38 (May 30, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Guerlain Gloss d'Enfer 421 ( layered )*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  Dominque.. I love them all.. you rock them all too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 30, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Yes. Sorry my dear. Here ya go!    Mac Smoked Purple. NW/NC 15-20. Lightpinky/mauve lips. No liner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the bitchface lol and the lippie on you :thud:


----------



## liba (May 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> what a lovely natural colour.. I totally get why you love some of the sheers and patents!


  Yeppers - although the pigmentation makes some other sheer and semi-sheer colors a total no-go too, especially anything with nude and pink mixed together. It's got to have a yellow and/or grey undertone if it's going to be sheer! Otherwise it looks like I rubbed my lips with cottage cheese.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 30, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Yes. Sorry my dear. Here ya go!    Mac Smoked Purple. NW/NC 15-20. Lightpinky/mauve lips. No liner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love this so much! It must be mine! Thanks for switching it, Love.


----------



## liba (May 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> zazzzzzzzzzooom liba!!! you look amazing.. Like a movie star total vixen!  love this look on you!


  Thank you again for all the compliments - considering you're the Queen of the Glamour Queens! It's definitely my #1 red of the year - if MAC can top it before it's time for velvety flocked, I'll be impressed!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2014)

liba said:


> HUBBA HUBBA!
> 
> This stuff is planned so systematically. Look at how little by little, MAC is slipping frosts in here and there in savvy little ways with products the core customers will go for, like Viva Glam, crazy colors like Playland, or fancy summer special packaging + repromote, like Pet Me Please. By the time a year or two of noticeable little frosts snuck into various collections, the general consumer will be acclimatized to accept frosts in a more widespread way. Then splash out on a full collection of all frost fabulosity when everyone's broken in! Think about All About Orange - *two years before, most people would have thought orange lipsticks were totally gross! *


 _* I've loved orange all my life*_-----spoken like an ingenue in a 40's movie when referring to an unrequited love!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes rocker lol it came to mind when I saw @NaomiH in it!
> It is such a pretty lipstick too, I love the combo of the silver and pink or mauve lips.


  I pulled my Rocker out today and I've never even worn it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Product overload, product overload!!!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 30, 2014)

liba said:


> Forever 21, haha!    I love wearing it with a beat up old white tshirt and tough girl boots.  Mandy - maybe you can find Mangrove somewhere still? I'm surprised you passed on it - was it the extra $$ for the packaging?   Thank you again for all the compliments - considering you're the Queen of the Glamour Queens! It's definitely my #1 red of the year - if MAC can top it before it's time for velvety flocked, I'll be impressed!


  Yes, it was. I didn't want to pay more for the packaging and I didn't want the square tube lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I pulled my Rocker out today and I've never even worn it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Bet it is gorgeous on you!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2014)

liba said:


> Since this has been Red Pedro week, and I keep harping on Mangrove instead, here it is, with no lip liner or balm underneath - my natural lip color is reddish (lol, I slapped this lipstick on and then remembered I should do a natural lip photo). I am wearing the liquid Mineralize NW15 foundation today with Sea Me Hear Me EDB (I can't wear NC in this foundation formula for some reason, I also use NW18 in it sometimes, but NW15 matches the rest of me best). I used flash, but then color balanced it a bit afterwards. The lipstick color is quite accurate for a change!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love SP on you.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




about the "bitch face."  I can't smile for my selfies---I feel silly smiling for myself!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2014)

I promised to snap a pic of *Moxie*





Below I'm wearing Chanel *Orange Intense* lip pencil topped w/Chanel *Sunny* glossimer.  
I wish I had proper lighting & a camera other than my iPAD to show the true beauty of this lip combo.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I promised to snap a pic of *Moxie*[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Below I'm wearing Chanel *Orange Intense* lip pencil topped w/Chanel *Sunny* glossimer.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I wish I had proper lighting & a camera other than my iPAD to show [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]the true beauty of this lip combo.[/COLOR]


You are so beautiful. I can't believe your age at all  you look way way younger than that


----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Red was born _*for you*_ Naomi----I love it!!!!
> 
> Oh you are very dangerous _wearing_ Dangerous HG!  Love it!
> 
> ...


  Thanks Ladies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


@MandyVanHook It is definitely a statement lippie for us, and for sure needs to balanced out. But I don't have to tell you that. You already apply so beautifully.

@Medgal07 Haha. Yeah I can't smile for pictures. I feel so cheesy. I couldn't even smile much when I had my yearbook photos in school.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (May 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I promised to snap a pic of *Moxie*
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 There isn't enough emocons. So beautiful. I love both lippies on you..


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are so beautiful. I can't believe your age at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you Dolly!  I can't believe my age either,  I was 20 yesterday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It goes fast ladies!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> There isn't enough emocons. So beautiful. I love both lippies on you..






Thank you so much Uptownbackinit!!!o


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2014)

[@]Medgal07[/@]Thank you very much and you look gorgeous in both of those lippies! I especially liked Moxie.


----------



## NaomiH (May 30, 2014)

[@]Uptownbackinit[/@] SP looks fabulous on you!


----------



## liba (May 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> _* I've loved orange all my life*_-----spoken like an ingenue in a 40's movie when referring to an unrequited love!


  Oh yesss! My very first lipstick was a glaring orange from Diane Von Furstenberg's disco era cosmetics line. Orange has definitely been requited for me over the years!


  P.S. thanks for the compliments - everyone here is so encouraging and complimentary, it brings out the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in me!


----------



## geeko (May 30, 2014)

Medgal07 I love moxie on u


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I promised to snap a pic of *Moxie*[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Below I'm wearing Chanel *Orange Intense* lip pencil topped w/Chanel *Sunny* glossimer.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I wish I had proper lighting & a camera other than my iPAD to show [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]the true beauty of this lip combo.[/COLOR]


  You are just so beautiful! You look 20 years younger than you are! (At least)


----------



## Prettypackages (May 30, 2014)

liba said:


> 20 seems like a really long time ago for me, but 30 seems just like yesterday, while 40 also seems a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Words to live on!!  I'm definitely trying!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @Medgal07Thank you very much and you look gorgeous in both of those lippies! I especially liked Moxie.


 Thanks Naomi



Ya see----old ladies can wear brights


----------



## Medgal07 (May 31, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You are just so beautiful! You look 20 years younger than you are! (At least)


   Awwww thanks so much Mandy!


----------



## ForeverJenn (May 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I promised to snap a pic of *Moxie*[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Below I'm wearing Chanel *Orange Intense* lip pencil topped w/Chanel *Sunny* glossimer.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I wish I had proper lighting & a camera other than my iPAD to show [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]the true beauty of this lip combo.[/COLOR]


   You're gorgeous!! :eyelove:


----------



## geeko (May 31, 2014)

Jus a lip swatch frm me today.. nc20 for refererence .. natural lip color is light muave. N here is a lip swatch of ysl rouge volupte shine in #19. A beautiful magenta lippie with high shine


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

geeko said:


> Jus a lip swatch frm me today.. nc20 for refererence .. natural lip color is light muave. N here is a lip swatch of ysl rouge volupte shine in #19. A beautiful magenta lippie with high shine


Beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Omg. That's horrible I'm so so sorry!!!!!!! I can't even deal.  My grandpa passed last year and that's still a touchy subject.  I know how u feel right now.      Wed plans ongoing. Got a few things to sort out and I get my dress June 6. Just one week to bead it.  So I'm getting all the lace apliques tomorrow prob.  And our families are driving us both nuts.  They are going familyzillas on us. Lol... Wanting to butt in and change things to their needs.  I will probably make use of my diverse knowledge of curse words very soon.  With a gentle smile of course.


Sorry it took me so long to write back! Lol families never change always want to butt in lol. They often forget its your wedding not theirs. Hahaha if you have to curse then curse its your day and you deserve to be happy and have it your way!  everything will work out just breathe and relax


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

geeko said:


> Jus a lip swatch frm me today.. nc20 for refererence .. natural lip color is light muave. N here is a lip swatch of ysl rouge volupte shine in #19. A beautiful magenta lippie with high shine


Oh that's lovely!


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks Naomi[/COLOR]:hug:  [COLOR=0000FF]Ya see----old ladies can wear brights[/COLOR]:lol:


Pfft @ you being old! You don't look out of your 30s and I refuse to believe anything but! Lol


----------



## jennyap (May 31, 2014)

Got new goodies to share! 

  First my bare lips. I think the lighting washes the colour out a touch, I'd say they are slightly more pigmented than they look here.





  Then I have some Playland lippies. So in love with these. Love Amplifieds, love these colours. Mac is killing me - and my low buy - with all the lustres (my other favourite finish) and amplifieds lately. 





  Happy Go Lucky - looks even brighter and a little cooler IRL. The brightest pink I own - a year or so I would have been scared of this (and I still don't think I would go any brighter - CYY I'm looking at you). 





  Red Balloon. A little pinker IRL. Seriously considering backing this up when it comes out in store, and I don't do BUs. 





  Finally Siren Song. Impossible to do this justice in a photo. (This was taken at the same time and in the same lighting as the Playland pics, camera phone obviously couldn't deal!)  Will look gorgeous with a smokey eye, but also perfect for a 'no makeup' look.


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

They are look great in you [@]Jennyap[/@], thank you for sharing!


----------



## geeko (May 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that's lovely!


  Yea i like this ysl lippie, it's moisturising on my lips and i like the glossy shine of it so i dun have to any more lipgloss over


----------



## geeko (May 31, 2014)

Went to watch  maleficent with my guy yesterday. It was a great movie btw and wore a dark burgundy red to watch it since i was feeling dark as i was watchin a dark movie  hahaha!

  Wearing MAC studded kiss lipstick and Talk that talk lip pencil.. (I hate the texture of Talk that talk... i love the colour but the Texture is TOO DRYING damn) PROBABLY need to get currant or nightmoth :X


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

You look absolutely gorgeous [@]geeko[/@]! I agree on TTT, so beautiful but it's so hard to work with, the lippy and the pencil. :/


----------



## geeko (May 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous @geeko! I agree on TTT, so beautiful but it's so hard to work with, the lippy and the pencil. :/


  Thanks Naomi. Yes i have been trying to make those 2 work for me for ages,, with MAC prep plus prime lip and everything but still patchy damn. Beautiful colour but i hate the texture


----------



## jennyap (May 31, 2014)

geeko said:


> Went to watch  maleficent with my guy yesterday. It was a great movie btw and wore a dark burgundy red to watch it since i was feeling dark as i was watchin a dark movie  hahaha!
> 
> Wearing MAC studded kiss lipstick and Talk that talk lip pencil.. (I hate the texture of Talk that talk... i love the colour but the Texture is TOO DRYING damn) PROBABLY need to get currant or nightmoth :X


  Beautiful! Dark lippies are my favourite on you!!


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

geeko said:


> Thanks Naomi. Yes i have been trying to make those 2 work for me for ages,, with MAC prep plus prime lip and everything but still patchy damn. Beautiful colour but i hate the texture


It's such a shame they made them so dry and chalky. It takes so much effort to get it on that never reach for it unless I have a lot of time to mess around and work at it. :/


----------



## geeko (May 31, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Beautiful! Dark lippies are my favourite on you!!


  thanks jenny!

  Yes naomi, it was a shame indeed... coz they were beautiful colors but too much work to get it on..and even after i get it on smoothly after a few hrs it become erm patchy sigh! I will stick to studded kiss and i will get a new dark lipliner (normal one) for it. I never liked the texture of the pro longwear lipliners. I find them a bit too drying for me


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

geeko said:


> thanks jenny!  Yes naomi, it was a shame indeed... coz they were beautiful colors but too much work to get it on..and even after i get it on smoothly after a few hrs it become erm patchy sigh! I will stick to studded kiss and i will get a new dark lipliner (normal one) for it. I never liked the texture of the pro longwear lipliners. I find them a bit too drying for me


Studded Kiss was surprisingly my favourite from Punk Couture when I thought the purples would be. I bet Night moth would be a good pick since it's pretty close to TTT in colour with a way better formula.


----------



## geeko (May 31, 2014)

Yep I bought all the punk couture lippies,,, but i ve been wearing studded kiss more often than the others  .


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 31, 2014)

geeko said:


> Yep I bought all the punk couture lippies,,, but i ve been wearing studded kiss more often than the others  .


  SK is definitely the easiest lipstick to pull off from that collection.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2014)

geeko said:


> Went to watch  maleficent with my guy yesterday. It was a great movie btw and wore a dark burgundy red to watch it since i was feeling dark as i was watchin a dark movie  hahaha!
> 
> Wearing MAC studded kiss lipstick and Talk that talk lip pencil.. (I hate the texture of Talk that talk... i love the colour but the Texture is TOO DRYING damn) PROBABLY need to get currant or nightmoth :X


Absolutely gorgeous. Red lipsticks are so beautiful on you.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Excuse the lighting and my bitchface .


 It's very pretty on you ( if not perfect ).


----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Got new goodies to share!
> 
> First my bare lips. I think the lighting washes the colour out a touch, I'd say they are slightly more pigmented than they look here.
> 
> ...


Bright colours were made for you IMO.


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 31, 2014)

geeko said:


> Went to watch  maleficent with my guy yesterday. It was a great movie btw and wore a dark burgundy red to watch it since i was feeling dark as i was watchin a dark movie  hahaha!
> 
> Wearing MAC studded kiss lipstick and Talk that talk lip pencil.. (I hate the texture of Talk that talk... i love the colour but the Texture is TOO DRYING damn) PROBABLY need to get currant or nightmoth :X


  These are beautiful on you!!


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 31, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Got new goodies to share!
> 
> First my bare lips. I think the lighting washes the colour out a touch, I'd say they are slightly more pigmented than they look here.
> 
> ...


  These are all great on you.  You  have to back up Red Balloon!  It is perfect on you!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Dominque.. I love them all.. you rock them all too!


Thank you HerGreyness


----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I promised to snap a pic of *Moxie*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Medgal, incredibly beautiful ( as  always ).


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

.


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

MAC Goddess of the Sea (cremesheen), no liner over pale mauve lips. NC44


----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Goddess of the Sea (cremesheen), no liner over pale mauve lips. NC44


Very pretty  You rock purple shades ( and of course Riri Woo too ).


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Very pretty  You rock purple shades ( and of course Riri Woo too ).


Thank you Dominique!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

geeko said:


> Went to watch  maleficent with my guy yesterday. It was a great movie btw and wore a dark burgundy red to watch it since i was feeling dark as i was watchin a dark movie  hahaha!  Wearing MAC studded kiss lipstick and Talk that talk lip pencil.. (I hate the texture of Talk that talk... i love the colour but the Texture is TOO DRYING damn) PROBABLY need to get currant or nightmoth :X


Beautiful just beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Goddess of the Sea (cremesheen), no liner over pale mauve lips. NC44


Seriously roomie you are gorgeous and the lippie :thud: gorgeous


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Seriously roomie you are gorgeous and the lippie :thud: gorgeous


*blush* Thanks so much roomie *hugs*


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 31, 2014)

Finally got some time to myself and felt good enough to take some more pictures.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here's Punk Couture, no liner.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was having trouble getting it to show true to color and this was the closest. Pardon my derpy face and lack of other makeup.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Finally got some time to myself and felt good enough to take some more pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its gorgeous on you


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Its gorgeous on you


Thanks!  I have a BU of this... is it ridiculous that i'm considering tracking down a third? LOL!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 31, 2014)

[@]Medgal07[/@]moxie looks beautiful on


----------



## allthingsglam (May 31, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Finally got some time to myself and felt good enough to take some more pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty


----------



## allthingsglam (May 31, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Goddess of the Sea (cremesheen), no liner over pale mauve lips. NC44


gots looks so beautiful on u my fave from that collection


----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I was having trouble getting it to show true to color and this was the closest. Pardon my derpy face and lack of other makeup.


Classy !


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 31, 2014)

geeko said:


> Went to watch  maleficent with my guy yesterday. It was a great movie btw and wore a dark burgundy red to watch it since i was feeling dark as i was watchin a dark movie  hahaha!
> 
> Wearing MAC studded kiss lipstick and Talk that talk lip pencil.. (I hate the texture of Talk that talk... i love the colour but the Texture is TOO DRYING damn) PROBABLY need to get currant or nightmoth :X
> 
> ...


  Beautiful! I see the Halle Berry... I think it's the eyes!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Moxie looks gorgeous on you!!!
> Very pretty!
> 
> Red Balloon suits you so well.
> ...


Yes exactly I agree Halle Berry !


----------



## jennyap (May 31, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I was having trouble getting it to show true to color and this was the closest. Pardon my derpy face and lack of other makeup.


  So nice on you! I think I'm probably going to let my Punk Couture and Instigator go, I can't seem to get used to vampy colours. Brights are definitely more my thing. 

  This is a better pic of Red Balloon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on me (no other MU) - looks much pinker here than the other pic, I think the true colour is somewhere between the two:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 31, 2014)

jennyap said:


> So nice on you! I think I'm probably going to let my Punk Couture and Instigator go, I can't seem to get used to vampy colours. Brights are definitely more my thing.
> 
> This is a better pic of Red Balloon
> 
> ...


It's even more gorgeous in this photo! You wear it so well!

  See, I'm right the opposite. I don't seem to wear my bright colors nearly as much as I do the vampy colors. I bought back ups of both PC and I since I knew I'd wear them a lot.


----------



## User38 (May 31, 2014)

jennyap said:


> So nice on you! I think I'm probably going to let my Punk Couture and Instigator go, I can't seem to get used to vampy colours. Brights are definitely more my thing.
> 
> This is a better pic of Red Balloon
> 
> ...


 
  Jenny.. said it before, and will say it again, I love love love brights on you!


----------



## User38 (May 31, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Got new goodies to share!
> 
> First my bare lips. I think the lighting washes the colour out a touch, I'd say they are slightly more pigmented than they look here.
> 
> ...


 

  great light pink lips.. so much easier to work any lippie on.. all the colours look great!!


----------



## User38 (May 31, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Yes, it was. I didn't want to pay more for the packaging and I didn't want the square tube lol


  oh I hear you on the tube. I have this in sample tester forms.. but caved and ordered the tube. Since it's square it is sleeping with my YSLs which are also square.. lol.  Even so, my mess is a project for a NASA engineer.. lol


----------



## jennyap (May 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Jenny.. said it before, and will say it again, I love love love brights on you!


  Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  HG - I only got into MU in the last 2 or 3 years (my first MAC collection was Heavenly Creatures) and it has been a definite voyage of discovery! Took me quite a while to get used to bright/bold colours, but I'm glad I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I just need to be braver about wearing them (especially to work) without feeling self-conscious.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2014)

jennyap said:


> So nice on you! I think I'm probably going to let my Punk Couture and Instigator go, I can't seem to get used to vampy colours. Brights are definitely more my thing.
> 
> This is a better pic of Red Balloon
> 
> ...


Bright ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is very pretty on you !


----------



## User38 (May 31, 2014)

I had a major pool problem today due to the hairy electrician so have been out by mom's pool for the whole morning making sure they don't blow up the pump.  gah

  anyway, I wanted to show you guys a mini lip prep -- for lighter colours as well as some liner.  I used Hodge Podge (disc) over some foundation (I blanked out my lips with it) and then lined.  It was so hot by the pool, you can see the beads of sweat.. lol (no judging.. lol) .. no it wasn't the electrician (you pervs)  it was 90 out in the shade.

  I used MAC icon, thinking it was Bronze shimmer (which I do love) and so here goes. NC15-20 skin, pink mauve lips.  Hodgepodge liner all around and filled in sides only.




  Icon is grey based nude shimmer.. it's lovely but you need need a pink blush..!


  MAC Plumful.. same liner as before slightly less noticeable.. lol






  MAC Plum Dandy.. more golden pink plum  frost... but will be very popular this fall.. (don't ask me how I know)






  MAC Lollipop loving.. LE disc.. a gorgeous shade but I think it's too light for my lips.  Pink/green/gold.. gorgeous colour!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh I hear you on the tube. I have this in sample tester forms.. but caved and ordered the tube. Since it's square it is sleeping with my YSLs which are also square.. lol.  Even so, my mess is a project for a NASA engineer.. lol


A NASA engineer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol HerGreyness


----------



## User38 (May 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you Dolly!  I can't believe my age either,  I was 20 yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  amen sista.. sheesh.. I still feel like 20 but think like 70


----------



## User38 (May 31, 2014)

@geeko 

  You wear them all so so well!

  that;s because you are gorgeous!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@Medgal07 


  Gorgeous! esp Moxie!.. you look like a real life Cleopatra!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I had a major pool problem today due to the hairy electrician so have been out by mom's pool for the whole morning making sure they don't blow up the pump.  gah
> 
> anyway, I wanted to show you guys a mini lip prep -- for lighter colours as well as some liner.  I used Hodge Podge (disc) over some foundation (I blanked out my lips with it) and then lined.  It was so hot by the pool, you can see the beads of sweat.. lol (no judging.. lol) .. no it wasn't the electrician (you pervs)  it was 90 out in the shade.
> 
> ...


I love the 4 lipsticks on you, I really think all colours go very well with your lips. The 1st one is stunning.


----------



## User38 (May 31, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I love the 4 lipsticks on you, I really think all colours go very well with your lips. The 1st one is stunning.


  thank you Dominque!  as always, you are most kind!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> thank you Dominque!  as always, you are most kind!


Kind euh thank you, I was just thinking about the hairy electrician LOL, and he had to take 1 day to fix a light in the pool ? Well, on the other hand it's not that simple. But LOL !


----------



## User38 (May 31, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Kind euh thank you, I was just thinking about the hairy electrician LOL, and he had to take 1 day to fix a light in the pool ? Well, on the other hand it's not that simple. But LOL !


 
  Seriously Dominque.. there was a brief moment when I thought I might drown him


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks!  I have a BU of this... is it ridiculous that i'm considering tracking down a third? LOL!


Track down a third its beautiful on you! I love it and how deep of a purple it is.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Seriously Dominque.. there was a brief moment when I thought I might drown him








Drowning an electrician ? OMG no !


----------



## liba (May 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Seriously Dominque.. there was a brief moment when I thought I might drown him


  Just throw a live wire in the pool with him and all that hair would turn curly in one zap!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2014)

liba said:


> My father was an aerospace engineer who worked in design on all the US space flight projects. I've got enough of him in me to give you a helping hand….:wink: :drools: :encore:    Post your looks here and ask for tips and feedback if you need them! You know we all love this stuff so much! You can pull off anything you want.    The next electrician will be cuter and actually know how to do his job!  Icon is one of those old time classics I wish they'd bring back - do you know something "special" here? :shades:   Also, I particularly like Plum Dandy on you, from these photos. Very modern and warm. 'Different feeling than those power reds, but I like it - could be nice for all those casual days you have in your future. :flower:  sooooooooon, so soooooon…….  Just throw a live wire in the pool with him and all that hair would turn curly in one zap!


  LOL ! I see ))))


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

[@]Crimsonquill157[/@] love you in PC!  Thank you [@]Allthingsglam[/@]!   [@]Jennyap[/@]I really love red balloon on you.


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

Thank you so much [@]Crimsonquill157[/@]


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes exactly I agree Halle Berry !


Awww...thanks Dominique


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh I hear you on the tube. I have this in sample tester forms.. but caved and ordered the tube. Since it's square it is sleeping with my YSLs which are also square.. lol.  Even so, my mess is a project for a NASA engineer.. lol


  Hahaha!  Can't help but get a little OCD about it sometimes


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I had a major pool problem today due to the hairy electrician so have been out by mom's pool for the whole morning making sure they don't blow up the pump.  gah
> 
> anyway, I wanted to show you guys a mini lip prep -- for lighter colours as well as some liner.  I used Hodge Podge (disc) over some foundation (I blanked out my lips with it) and then lined.  It was so hot by the pool, you can see the beads of sweat.. lol (no judging.. lol) .. no it wasn't the electrician (you pervs)  it was 90 out in the shade.
> 
> ...


  Love it all so much! I was at MAC today and thought about getting Plumful.  I ended up with Tangerine Dream and Fluid (even though that isn't the most seasonally appropriate choice).


----------



## NaomiH (May 31, 2014)

I'm loving all those lippies on you [@]Hergreyness[/@]


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 31, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I was having trouble getting it to show true to color and this was the closest. Pardon my derpy face and lack of other makeup.


  This is such a beautiful statement lipstick!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 31, 2014)

I'm thinking of purging a couple lipsticks from my stash. I'm not sure whether I want to or not but I figured taking photos to compare would help me decide. Here are two:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  New York Apple, no liner. This looks nicer than I remember.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Heavenly Hybrid, no liner. There's something about this shade that I'm not crazy about.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm thinking of purging a couple lipsticks from my stash. I'm not sure whether I want to or not but I figured taking photos to compare would help me decide. Here are two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like them both on you! :eyelove:


----------



## MandyVanHook (May 31, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm thinking of purging a couple lipsticks from my stash. I'm not sure whether I want to or not but I figured taking photos to compare would help me decide. Here are two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  New York Apple is one of my favorites! It looks beautiful on you! HH looks great on you as well.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (May 31, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I like them both on you! :eyelove:





MandyVanHook said:


> New York Apple is one of my favorites! It looks beautiful on you! HH looks great on you as well.


   Thanks! I guess I'll keep working with HH.


----------



## geeko (May 31, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> @geeko    You wear them all so so well!  that;s because you are gorgeous! @Medgal07     Gorgeous! esp Moxie!.. you look like a real life Cleopatra!:bouquet:


  ty her greyness.. u ladies always make my day. Ive finally found pple who share the same love for lippies as me. Love ya all !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 1, 2014)

geeko said:


> Went to watch  maleficent with my guy yesterday. It was a great movie btw and wore a dark burgundy red to watch it since i was feeling dark as i was watchin a dark movie  hahaha!
> 
> Wearing MAC studded kiss lipstick and Talk that talk lip pencil.. (I hate the texture of Talk that talk... i love the colour but the Texture is TOO DRYING damn) PROBABLY need to get currant or nightmoth :X


  Very pretty look Geeko & perfect for the occasion!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 1, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Medgal, incredibly beautiful ( as  always ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you ATG!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 1, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> *Moxie looks gorgeous on you!!!*
> Very pretty!
> 
> Red Balloon suits you so well.
> ...


 Thank you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 1, 2014)

jennyap said:


> So nice on you! I think I'm probably going to let my Punk Couture and Instigator go, I can't seem to get used to vampy colours. Brights are definitely more my thing.
> 
> This is a better pic of Red Balloon
> 
> ...


  Love , love love Jennyap!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh I hear you on the tube. I have this in sample tester forms.. but caved and ordered the tube. Since it's square it is sleeping with my YSLs which are also square.. lol.  Even so, *my mess is a project for a NASA engineer.. lol*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> @geeko
> 
> You wear them all so so well!
> 
> ...


  Awwwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you HG!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hahaha!  Can't help but get a little OCD about it sometimes
> It's so true---I like uniformity and those odd shaped tubes throw everything off!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## geeko (Jun 1, 2014)

Candy yum yum lipstick on my nc20 skintone with light muave lips


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 1, 2014)

geeko said:


> Went to watch  maleficent with my guy yesterday. It was a great movie btw and wore a dark burgundy red to watch it since i was feeling dark as i was watchin a dark movie  hahaha!  Wearing MAC studded kiss lipstick and Talk that talk lip pencil.. (I hate the texture of Talk that talk... i love the colour but the Texture is TOO DRYING damn) PROBABLY need to get currant or nightmoth :X


  That is gorgeous!  I'm going to try that combo.  I feel better now that I missed TTT lippie and just got the pencil.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 1, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'm thinking of purging a couple lipsticks from my stash. I'm not sure whether I want to or not but I figured taking photos to compare would help me decide. Here are two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love both of these, and I think they both look nice on you.  I haven't worn my NYA for awhile.  I'm going to have to dig it out after seeing it on all of you.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 1, 2014)

geeko said:


> Candy yum yum lipstick on my nc20 skintone with light muave lips


  Wow!  That is gorgeous.  I have it and I don't think I've worn it yet.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I promised to snap a pic of *Moxie*[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Below I'm wearing Chanel *Orange Intense* lip pencil topped w/Chanel *Sunny* glossimer.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I wish I had proper lighting & a camera other than my iPAD to show [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]the true beauty of this lip combo.[/COLOR]


  Moxie is gorgeous!  That's one that I don't have.  I Pads are not easy to take pictures with, are they?  You look beautiful, nonetheless.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 1, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Got new goodies to share!   First my bare lips. I think the lighting washes the colour out a touch, I'd say they are slightly more pigmented than they look here.
> 
> Then I have some Playland lippies. So in love with these. Love Amplifieds, love these colours. Mac is killing me - and my low buy - with all the lustres (my other favourite finish) and amplifieds lately.
> 
> ...


  The pinks/brights are gorgeous on you, Jenny.  Love the Playland lippies. So bright and fun.


----------



## MRV (Jun 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG Mandy---you're correct about your natural lip color versus Faux!!!  Your eyes are stunning BTW!!!!
> 
> Nice Dominique----I went the way of FF too and it is very nice IRL
> Love you in brights too!
> ...








 Med looks gorgeous!


  TY for all the great lippie pics. Need to dig into my stash now!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 1, 2014)

I thought I'd put some of the Patentpolish lippies here while they're still available.  I'm NW15/20, pink pigmented lip color.  The first one is Pleasant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The below pic has Pleasant on top and on the bottom is Urban Decay's F bomb..  I love the color of F Bomb, although their pencils require sharpening fairly often  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next is PatentPink.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 1, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I thought I'd put some of the Patentpolish lippies here while they're still available.  I'm NW15/20, pink pigmented lip color.  The first one is Pleasant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very beautiful I may pick up patentpink in Sharon's collection


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 1, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I thought I'd put some of the Patentpolish lippies here while they're still available.  I'm NW15/20, pink pigmented lip color.  The first one is Pleasant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Just beautiful !


----------



## jennyap (Jun 1, 2014)

burghchick said:


>


These are all lovely on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2014)

geeko said:


> Candy yum yum lipstick on my nc20 skintone with light muave lips


Perfect


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I thought I'd put some of the Patentpolish lippies here while they're still available.  I'm NW15/20, pink pigmented lip color.  The first one is Pleasant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It's so true---I like uniformity and those odd shaped tubes throw everything off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well y'all have convinced me. I'll stick HH at the top of my bin so I get more wear out of it. Granted it is a nice summery color so maybe it was a seasonal thing. When FoF released it still felt like winter was lingering.


----------



## geeko (Jun 1, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Wow!  That is gorgeous.  I have it and I don't think I've worn it yet.


  u shld wear it soon. It is a gorgeous hot pink


----------



## katred (Jun 1, 2014)

I seriously need to stop looking at this thread. It does my wallet no good. 

  However, since I can't stay away, I figured I'd at least tempt others to spend money at the same time... Here are a couple of shots of Armani's Rouge Ecstasy lipsticks, which are my new favourite things in the world. Seriously love this formula. It's quite unlike anything else I've come across. 

  Dolci (#510) 








  Attitude (#601)








  The 400 (#400...)








  Diva (#502)








  These really do seem like a balm with a lot of pigment that gives a stained effect to the lips. They can highlight some imperfections, but I also find that wearing them for a few hours actually improves the condition of my lips to the point where the imperfections aren't really visible anymore. I swear, I want to collect all of these, even the ones that aren't especially flattering on my skin tone, because I love the formula so much.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 1, 2014)

katred said:


> I seriously need to stop looking at this thread. It does my wallet no good.   However, since I can't stay away, I figured I'd at least tempt others to spend money at the same time... Here are a couple of shots of Armani's Rouge Ecstasy lipsticks, which are my new favourite things in the world. Seriously love this formula. It's quite unlike anything else I've come across.   Dolci (#510)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look beautiful in all of them!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 1, 2014)

[@]katred[/@] ALL of those look absolutely stunning on you. Your complexion really is perfect for those bright raspberry toned shades.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 1, 2014)

katred said:


> I seriously need to stop looking at this thread. It does my wallet no good.
> 
> However, since I can't stay away, I figured I'd at least tempt others to spend money at the same time... Here are a couple of shots of Armani's Rouge Ecstasy lipsticks, which are my new favourite things in the world. Seriously love this formula. It's quite unlike anything else I've come across.
> 
> ...


All look very pretty on you. The formula is good too, quite moisturizing


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 1, 2014)

katred said:


> I seriously need to stop looking at this thread. It does my wallet no good.   However, since I can't stay away, I figured I'd at least tempt others to spend money at the same time... Here are a couple of shots of Armani's Rouge Ecstasy lipsticks, which are my new favourite things in the world. Seriously love this formula. It's quite unlike anything else I've come across.   Dolci (#510)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  These all look so good on you!  Love the vibrant colors with your fair skin and dark hair.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 1, 2014)

I have a few more!  I'm taking advantage of the daylight to get (hopefully) the most accurate color samples.  First is a great orange, Vegas Volt (a ll of my lippies are MAC unless I write otherwise)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And then a barely visible Lustre, Plink!


----------



## shimmygirl (Jun 1, 2014)

Mac Bombshell C5, no liner My only Mac frost lippy...


----------



## User38 (Jun 1, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> My only Mac frost lippy...


 
  gorgeous look! you do look like Rosie PErez!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 1, 2014)

katred said:


> I seriously need to stop looking at this thread. It does my wallet no good.
> 
> However, since I can't stay away, I figured I'd at least tempt others to spend money at the same time... Here are a couple of shots of Armani's Rouge Ecstasy lipsticks, which are my new favourite things in the world. Seriously love this formula. It's quite unlike anything else I've come across.
> 
> ...


 
  Very pretty!


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *shimmygirl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   She does!!!! I did a double take!


----------



## User38 (Jun 1, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I love both of these, and I think they both look nice on you. I haven't worn my NYA for awhile. I'm going to have to dig it out after seeing it on all of you.


  You look lovely burghchick!


----------



## User38 (Jun 1, 2014)

@katred 
  Gorgeous looks!  you look like a young E. Taylor.. the eyes just stand out with the jewel tones of your lips!  Awesome!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 1, 2014)

Romy Schneider
  Elizabeth Taylor
  Halle Berry
  Rosie Perez

  Many beauties on Specktra


----------



## User38 (Jun 1, 2014)

I have had a hellacious week.. lol. It's been fun though... but MU has been the last thing on my mind. Except I need it for business..nobody wants to do business with a pale female -- it's a presumed weakness.

  Today I had no energy and decided to continue on the lighter end of things than it all got carried away.. I will show you:

  I lined lips with MAC Oak and filled in with Bronze shimmer.  It looks good on me but it always requires me to do a pink blush.. always or I look Simponsonesque.  






  I did a deep bronze eye, with Kid, 



   Bronze piggie as well as some MAC brun.. and this is how it looked. I don't like it too much as it's a bit out of my sphere of colour but it all came together.





  I finished up with "Dandelion Blush".. sources tell me it's like Cheeky Bugger, but we are not sure yet. You guys guess!!  This is a sample of my cheek!


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 1, 2014)

I think dandelion IS cheeky bugger.   All the pictures and all indicate as such.   I've been telling yaaaaaa lol.  It's gorgeous tho!     I honestly haven't worn anything else other than that!   Loving that smokey eye ! R those ur lashes or falsies!!!???!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 1, 2014)

I will swatch in store tho.!!!! But I think it could so much be IT lol


----------



## User38 (Jun 1, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I think dandelion IS cheeky bugger. All the pictures and all indicate as such. I've been telling yaaaaaa lol. It's gorgeous tho! I honestly haven't worn anything else other than that! Loving that smokey eye ! R those ur lashes or falsies!!!???!!!


 
  lol.. A few of us have decided it IS Cheeky!.. 

  I love it.. am hoarding a few .. lol.  

  Smoked bronze is what I did.. and yes, I always pay for my lashes.. lol

  (I have been wearing falsies -- on my eyeballs- since before you were born darling_)


----------



## User38 (Jun 1, 2014)

Mosha darling, can you post a pic of it on Osbournes.. i will put this one there also.  just so gals can see the shade.  TY


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have had a hellacious week.. lol. It's been fun though... but MU has been the last thing on my mind. Except I need it for business..nobody wants to do business with a pale female -- it's a presumed weakness.
> 
> Today I had no energy and decided to continue on the lighter end of things than it all got carried away.. I will show you:
> 
> ...


A pretty makeup HerGreyness, light but classy too  I love Dandelion, it's the most popular Benefit powder here ( Dallas, Hervana and Coralista too ^^ and they discontinued Bella Bamba a true shame as it was awesome, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




them for that )
  Back to topic, I love the deep eye makeup, and the nude lippie, good combo IMO.


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   They're gorgeous darling ! Ur eyes are like a tiny fan     And going to post pics right now!


----------



## User38 (Jun 1, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> A pretty makeup HerGreyness, light but classy too  I love Dandelion, it's the most popular Benefit powder here ( Dallas, Hervana and Coralista too ^^ and they discontinued Bella Bamba a true shame as it was awesome, I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Darling Dominque.. this is the Dandelion (aka presumed Cheeky Bugger ) from Osbournes.  I have Dandelion from Benefit, but this is a bit pinker.. the Benefit is quite pale.

  Thank you Dominque.. as always


----------



## User38 (Jun 1, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> And going to post pics right now!


  lmao @ tiny fan!\


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I have a few more!  I'm taking advantage of the daylight to get (hopefully) the most accurate color samples.  First is a great orange, Vegas Volt (a ll of my lippies are MAC unless I write otherwise)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2014)

shimmygirl said:


> Mac Bombshell C5, no liner My only Mac frost lippy...


Its so pretty on you!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 1, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I think dandelion IS cheeky bugger. All the pictures and all indicate as such. I've been telling yaaaaaa lol. It's gorgeous tho! I honestly haven't worn anything else other than that! Loving that smokey eye ! R those ur lashes or falsies!!!???!!!


  Woah, what? CB is Dandelion? And you already have it? I think I missed something. I know I wanted Dandelion but CB looks kind of boring in swatches.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2014)

[@]katred[/@]you look stunning  [@]HerGreyness[/@]your eyes are just like mosha said tiny fans lol


----------



## User38 (Jun 1, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Woah, what? CB is Dandelion? And you already have it? I think I missed something. I know I wanted Dandelion but CB looks kind of boring in swatches.


----------



## User38 (Jun 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> @HerGreynessyour eyes are just like mosha said tiny fans lol


 
  tiny fans.. lol

  mosha is gonna get it


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 1, 2014)

*YSL Rouge Volupté 32 *


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


>


  I need to look at swatches again, lol.


----------



## User38 (Jun 1, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I need to look at swatches again, lol.


 
  can do some early tomorrow with sun.. mosha can do on NC30 skin, and maybe some other kind lady will do one on your skin shade darling..

  if you are good!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> tiny fans.. lol  mosha is gonna get it


Lol well they do all those pretty lashes flared out


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *YSL Rouge Volupté 32*


I like this one


----------



## User38 (Jun 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol well they do all those pretty lashes flared out


 
  oh lol. some are my own! I use 3/4 size flares.. from brand x.. lol

  and mascara on the whole shebang.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> can do some early tomorrow with sun.. mosha can do on NC30 skin, and maybe some other kind lady will do one on your skin shade darling..
> 
> *if you are good!*


 
  Always. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Thank you


----------



## User38 (Jun 1, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Always.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








@mosha010  just put up on Osborne thread too..


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Darling Dominque.. this is the Dandelion (aka presumed Cheeky Bugger ) from Osbournes.  I have Dandelion from Benefit, but this is a bit pinker.. the Benefit is quite pale.
> 
> Thank you Dominque.. as always








Ok, the blushes from the Ousbournes are lovely, very pretty indeed ( the collection will arrive here )


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I swear!! They're all fluffy and pretty!! They prob cause small tsunamis if you blink too fast at the pool boy lol


----------



## User38 (Jun 1, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Ok, the blushes from the Ousbournes are lovely, very pretty indeed ( the collection will arrive here )


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I like this one


Thank you  , it's a pretty coral shade* but *the texture is very smooth and moisturizing, won't wear very long in fact.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 1, 2014)

Love all the lippies on you [@]Burghchick[/@]  [@]Shimmygirl[/@]You look lovely and I agree you totally look like Rosie Perez!  [@]Hergreyness[/@] I love that eye look on you and thank you for posting about dandelion!


----------



## User38 (Jun 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I like this one


 
  gorgous Dominque.. I will never ever betray YSL.. lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> gorgous Dominque.. I will never ever betray YSL.. lol


LOL neither will I, I love the brand and I have a biography here, the es quints to be launched soon were inspired by the Mondrian dress ( 1965 ! ), can't wait to see those gorgeous quints here.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 1, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL neither will I, I love the brand and I have a biography here, the es quints to be launched soon were inspired by the Mondrian dress ( 1965 ! ), can't wait to see those gorgeous quints here. [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I swear!! They're all fluffy and pretty!! They prob cause small tsunamis if you blink too fast at the pool boy lol


lol poor pool guy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh lol. some are my own! I use 3/4 size flares.. from brand x.. lol  and mascara on the whole shebang.


Well they look great


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have had a hellacious week.. lol. It's been fun though... but MU has been the last thing on my mind. Except I need it for business..nobody wants to do business with a pale female -- it's a presumed weakness.
> 
> Today I had no energy and decided to continue on the lighter end of things than it all got carried away.. I will show you:
> 
> ...


  I have and love both of these.  Beautiful!


----------



## jennyap (Jun 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> gorgeous look! you do look like Rosie Perez!


  I am SO glad you posted this, the first few times I saw her pics I thought she looked soooo familiar but I just couldn't place it. You are dead right and @shimmygirl you are gorgeous!


----------



## shimmygirl (Jun 1, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> gorgeous look! you do look like Rosie PErez!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Moxie is gorgeous! That's one that I don't have. I Pads are not easy to take pictures with, are they? You look beautiful, nonetheless.


  Thank you Burghchick.  And I agree---it's not easy to take a decent pic w/an iPad, especially w/one arm in a sling
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





that's why I look like I was almost lying down!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL neither will I, I love the brand and I have a biography here, the es quints to be launched soon were inspired by the Mondrian dress ( 1965 ! ), can't wait to see those gorgeous quints here.
> I just ordered one of the YSL quints---# 3.   I have no will power
> 
> 
> ...






I agree Dolly!  That's dreadful!


----------



## pinkfizz (Jun 2, 2014)

Recently purchased MAC costa chic so here it is with no liner on nw15 skin


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Gorgeous Geeko!
> 
> Burghchick I love all of Patent Polish lippies on you---VERY PRETTY!
> 
> ...


  LOL Medgal no will power ( at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), just..... like me lol ! Those quints are to die for, resist Medgal or you will purchase all of them I fear ! ( Resisting is well, I don't like the word for some reason.)


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 2, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> Recently purchased MAC costa chic so here it is with no liner on nw15 skin


*It's very pretty on you, a colour made for you IMO*


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 2, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> Recently purchased MAC costa chic so here it is with no liner on nw15 skin


Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## pinkfizz (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you! I was a little sceptical at first as everyone raves that it's the perfect colour with a tan and I'm far from, but I can see it being a favourite through summer :eyelove:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 2, 2014)

*Nars gloss ( current formula ) in Place Vendôme*


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thank you Burghchick.  And I agree---it's not easy to take a decent pic w/an iPad, especially w/one arm in a sling:lol: that's why I look like I was almost lying down!!![/COLOR]


  You are talented to be able to take a photo with 1 hand on an iPad!  The  photos you took are better than some people get with 2 photos and a camera phone.


----------



## liba (Jun 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol.. A few of us have decided it IS Cheeky!..
> 
> I love it.. am hoarding a few .. lol.
> 
> ...


  I got to try on the Osbourne blushes this weekend and Cheeky Bugger looks just the same on me as this does on you, with that same sheerness and glowing but subtle color. Can you believe it, I honestly don't own another blush in this sort of shade because every time one would come out, like The Perfect Cheek, etc. they'd always, always be too powdery and would emphasize my peach fuzz cheeks. Cheeky Bugger is the first time one of these shades had a smooth and fine enough texture to just look like skin on me. It really is a special one!!

  The Sharon blush also had that great finish, but on me, it's a perfect dupe for Lovecloud (just with the sheerer finish instead), so I'm skipping it, but it was tempting. If this is where MAC blushes are going to be going (the hot pink blush from Moody Blooms has this same finish, too!), then our cheeks are going to be in very good hands, going forward.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 2, 2014)

liba said:


> I got to try on the Osbourne blushes this weekend and Cheeky Bugger looks just the same on me as this does on you, with that same sheerness and glowing but subtle color. Can you believe it, I honestly don't own another blush in this sort of shade because every time one would come out, like The Perfect Cheek, etc. they'd always, always be too powdery and would emphasize my peach fuzz cheeks. Cheeky Bugger is the first time one of these shades had a smooth and fine enough texture to just look like skin on me. It really is a special one!!
> 
> The Sharon blush also had that great finish, but on me, it's a perfect dupe for Lovecloud (just with the sheerer finish instead), so I'm skipping it, but it was tempting. I*f this is where MAC blushes are going to be going (the hot pink blush from Moody Blooms has this same finish, too!), then our cheeks are going to be in very good hands, going forward.*


  That's great news!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you so much Liba, you're so incredibly helpful.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 2, 2014)

liba said:


> I got to try on the Osbourne blushes this weekend and Cheeky Bugger looks just the same on me as this does on you, with that same sheerness and glowing but subtle color. Can you believe it, I honestly don't own another blush in this sort of shade because every time one would come out, like The Perfect Cheek, etc. they'd always, always be too powdery and would emphasize my peach fuzz cheeks. Cheeky Bugger is the first time one of these shades had a smooth and fine enough texture to just look like skin on me. It really is a special one!!
> 
> The Sharon blush also had that great finish, but on me, it's a perfect dupe for Lovecloud (just with the sheerer finish instead), so I'm skipping it, but it was tempting. If this is where MAC blushes are going to be going (the hot pink blush from Moody Blooms has this same finish, too!), then our cheeks are going to be in very good hands, going forward.


Thank you  I will purchase both blushes though because we don't have Lovecloud here for some reason
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! I think the collection has not been launched yet or I don't even know when it launches. The Osbourne blushes are lovely, and I am a huge fan of soft shades.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 2, 2014)

liba said:


> I got to try on the Osbourne blushes this weekend and Cheeky Bugger looks just the same on me as this does on you, with that same sheerness and glowing but subtle color. Can you believe it, I honestly don't own another blush in this sort of shade because every time one would come out, like The Perfect Cheek, etc. they'd always, always be too powdery and would emphasize my peach fuzz cheeks. Cheeky Bugger is the first time one of these shades had a smooth and fine enough texture to just look like skin on me. It really is a special one!!
> 
> The Sharon blush also had that great finish, but on me, it's a perfect dupe for Lovecloud (just with the sheerer finish instead), so I'm skipping it, but it was tempting. If this is where MAC blushes are going to be going (the hot pink blush from Moody Blooms has this same finish, too!), then our cheeks are going to be in very good hands, going forward.


  Hey Liba, as you're normally the anti-enabler, tell me: Should I get CB if I already have TPC, Legendary, Pink Cult, Bareness and At Dusk? I like and wear all those shades regularly.


----------



## User38 (Jun 2, 2014)

liba said:


> I got to try on the Osbourne blushes this weekend and Cheeky Bugger looks just the same on me as this does on you, with that same sheerness and glowing but subtle color. Can you believe it, I honestly don't own another blush in this sort of shade because every time one would come out, like The Perfect Cheek, etc. they'd always, always be too powdery and would emphasize my peach fuzz cheeks. Cheeky Bugger is the first time one of these shades had a smooth and fine enough texture to just look like skin on me. It really is a special one!!
> 
> The Sharon blush also had that great finish, but on me, it's a perfect dupe for Lovecloud (just with the sheerer finish instead), so I'm skipping it, but it was tempting. If this is where MAC blushes are going to be going (the hot pink blush from Moody Blooms has this same finish, too!), then our cheeks are going to be in very good hands, going forward.


 
yes it's sheer but not so sheer (here is pic comp to Armani 502 which is more sheer but more orangey).. it is pink on me and no dust up.. and it's half the price of Armani!  so, although not technically a low buy, it's a savings.. lol


----------



## User38 (Jun 2, 2014)

Rushing around again, I tried this product:  REvlon Colorburst Matte lip balm. It has a slight minty taste, and applies beautifully, the colour is gorgeous, but the coverage is iffy.  The wear time is ok, about 3 hours and then it beads up.. no good!


  Skin, MAC NC15-20, lips mauve pink.


----------



## User38 (Jun 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Always.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I swatched the two for you.. personally, I would go with MAC!  And i am an Armani freak!


----------



## User38 (Jun 2, 2014)

liba said:


> I got to try on the Osbourne blushes this weekend and Cheeky Bugger looks just the same on me as this does on you, with that same sheerness and glowing but subtle color. Can you believe it, I honestly don't own another blush in this sort of shade because every time one would come out, like The Perfect Cheek, etc. they'd always, always be too powdery and would emphasize my peach fuzz cheeks. Cheeky Bugger is the first time one of these shades had a smooth and fine enough texture to just look like skin on me. It really is a special one!!
> 
> The Sharon blush also had that great finish, but on me, it's a perfect dupe for Lovecloud (just with the sheerer finish instead), so I'm skipping it, but it was tempting. If this is where MAC blushes are going to be going (the hot pink blush from Moody Blooms has this same finish, too!), then our cheeks are going to be in very good hands, going forward.


 
  Liba darling.. I try not to steer anyone wrong.. MAC blushes are going in a good direction, and you smarty you.. you picked up on the Icon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have been loving the Dandelion aka CB, since 2011.. and its become my go to most days.  I also have the Sharon blush, but had to work harder to not look feverish.  

  enjoy darling!


----------



## User38 (Jun 2, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hey Liba, as you're normally the anti-enabler, tell me: Should I get CB if I already have TPC, Legendary, Pink Cult, Bareness and At Dusk? I like and wear all those shades regularly.


 
  Not Liba, but I have all the blushes you mentioned.  This one, CB is different.. in colour and in finish.  It's subtle and so very wearable.  It's more of a pure colour with no grey, orange or brown overcast.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jun 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Not Liba, but I have all the blushes you mentioned.  This one, CB is different.. in colour and in finish.  It's subtle and so very wearable.  It's more of a pure colour with no grey, orange or brown overcast.


  So tempted to buy.. but must resist. I have a 6 pan MAC palette that I haven't touched in months.. Eek! *scurries back to the low buy thread*


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Rushing around again, I tried this product:  REvlon Colorburst Matte lip balm. It has a slight minty taste, and applies beautifully, the colour is gorgeous, but the coverage is iffy.  The wear time is ok, about 3 hours and then it beads up.. no good!   Skin, MAC NC15-20, lips mauve pink.


  Pretty HerGreyness, one of your colours ! ( even if it does not wear long ). I would like to try their scented np


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I swatched the two for you.. personally, I would go with MAC!  And i am an Armani freak!


  TY so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I like the colour of the Armani a little better, but it's off my wishlist now. I might get the MAC one, but since the collection will come out in August here, just when Chanel and all other big fall cllections launch, I will need to figure out my ''fall wishlist'' first.


----------



## liba (Jun 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Not Liba, but I have all the blushes you mentioned.  This one, CB is different.. in colour and in finish.  It's subtle and so very wearable.  It's more of a pure colour with no grey, orange or brown overcast.


  This! It's got a great, glowing lit from within look, with pink and a touch of apricot in there too, without being heavy at all - no need to buff in or only apply a teeny bit. I think it has what it takes to show up on darker than medium skin tones too, but you'd probably have to use extra to make sure it stands out.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Rushing around again, I tried this product:  REvlon Colorburst Matte lip balm. It has a slight minty taste, and applies beautifully, the colour is gorgeous, but the coverage is iffy.  The wear time is ok, about 3 hours and then it beads up.. no good!   Skin, MAC NC15-20, lips mauve pink.


So pretty hg


----------



## User38 (Jun 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> So pretty hg


  thank you darling Dolly.. I had to get some wine to lower my bp..


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> thank you darling Dolly.. I had to get some wine to lower my bp.. :haha:


Lmao Wine saving lives one glass at a time


----------



## User38 (Jun 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lmao Wine saving lives one glass at a time


  lolol.. yeah..


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 2, 2014)

So I started reading this thread from the beginning and with the first post from @HerGreyness, I promptly bought BB neon pink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL

  Gotta love that! Thanks HG!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lolol.. yeah..


 aahh vino and a soak lol


----------



## unraveling (Jun 3, 2014)

i have to say i love this thread


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 3, 2014)

MAC Honeylove, Matte, NC/NW 15-20 skin, mauve-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Rushing around again, I tried this product:  REvlon Colorburst Matte lip balm. It has a slight minty taste, and applies beautifully, the colour is gorgeous, but the coverage is iffy.  The wear time is ok, about 3 hours and then it beads up.. no good!
> 
> 
> Skin, MAC NC15-20, lips mauve pink.


  That's definitely a pretty color on you, HG, even if the formula is a bit iffy.


----------



## geeko (Jun 3, 2014)

Mac apres chic lipstick . Cremesheen finish on light muave pink lips


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Honeylove, Matte, NC/NW 15-20 skin, mauve-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


honey love is so pretty on you


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 3, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> honey love is so pretty on you


  Thanks so much, sweetie!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

MAC Candy Yum Yum (matte)  over MAC Viva Glam II (satin) and blotted, no liner, pale mauve lips, NC44


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

Honeylove looks beautiful on you @MandyVanHook


----------



## Anneri (Jun 3, 2014)

liba said:


> I only own Bareness and At Dusk, because all those others were too powdery/chalky for my taste and I skipped them all. So here I am getting CB….if these are your most used all the time, then you'll probably love and use CB. I'd call it a bit brighter than all of these, but also subtle too. Also, like what HG was saying, less dusty and greyed down color. It's very natural and easy to deal with and without sheen, unlike the Mineralize blushes, which are my usual go-tos for lighter blushes (since they're much less often chalky or fuzz-enhancing on my skin). With that many similar blushes, though, I would just get one CB, rather than flipping out about back ups.
> 
> This is one of the big reasons I'm a MAC fan - you often get the tech innovations, but without the extra designer label packaging and price tag. When it works, it _works_.
> 
> ...


  Thank you Liba! Thank God I never do BUs. My MU drawers would explode and they're bad enough already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The jury's still out on CB though - will swatch and try it in store when it launches over here, I guess!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Rushing around again, I tried this product:  REvlon Colorburst Matte lip balm. It has a slight minty taste, and applies beautifully, the colour is gorgeous, but the coverage is iffy.  The wear time is ok, about 3 hours and then it beads up.. no good!
> 
> 
> Skin, MAC NC15-20, lips mauve pink.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Honeylove looks beautiful on you @MandyVanHook


  Thanks, Girl!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Candy Yum Yum (matte)  over MAC Viva Glam II (satin) and blotted, no liner, pale mauve lips, NC44


  So pretty! Looks like that toned it down nicely.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> So pretty! Looks like that toned it down nicely.


  Thank you! It looks so much better toned down on me, but I think I'm going to ditch it since it is similar to Pink Pigeon and PP is way more wearable on me out of the tube than CYY is because it isn't as bright.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you! It looks so much better toned down on me, but I think I'm going to ditch it since it is similar to Pink Pigeon and PP is way more wearable on me out of the tube than CYY is because it isn't as bright.


  I can't seem to get brights to look bright enough! lol


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jun 3, 2014)

natural lip color is pink + M.A.C. NC45 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Viva Glam III (matte) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fixed on Drama (retro matte) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plum liner + Fleshpot (satin) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nightmoth liner + Punk Couture (matte) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beet liner + Impassioned (amplified)


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jun 3, 2014)

My favorite nude lip~ none other than Nude (matte)


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 3, 2014)

LUVISLUV said:


> My favorite nude lip~ none other than Nude (matte)


love love love one of my fave nudes to looks so beautiful on u


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> [COLOR=181818]MAC Honeylove[/COLOR][COLOR=181818], Matte, NC/NW 15-20 skin, mauve-pink lip pigmentation, no liner [/COLOR]


  Lovely and it goes well with your Black outfit


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lovely and it goes well with your Black outfit


  Thanks, Love!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 3, 2014)

LUVISLUV said:


> My favorite nude lip~ none other than Nude (matte)


  That is such a perfect nude on you.  Beautfiul!  And I have to say you have such beautiful teeth!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 3, 2014)

LUVISLUV said:


> Beet liner + Impassioned


  Love!  Thanks for sharing these.  Now I'm going to have to try Impassioned with my Beet liner...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 3, 2014)

LUVISLUV said:


> My favorite nude lip~ none other than Nude (matte)


It's pretty


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Candy Yum Yum (matte)  over MAC Viva Glam II (satin) and blotted, no liner, pale mauve lips, NC44


Love it!


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jun 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> That is such a perfect nude on you.  Beautfiul!  And I have to say you have such beautiful teeth!


  Thank you.
  LOL! When I posted this my husband looked over and said something about my teeth as well.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 3, 2014)

LUVISLUV said:


> natural lip color is pink + M.A.C. NC45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous all of them


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love it!


  Gracias!


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jun 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It's pretty


  Thanks Dolly.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

Those are all beautiful on you @LUVISLUV !


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jun 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Love!  Thanks for sharing these.  Now I'm going to have to try Impassioned with my Beet liner...


  Be gentle though I have found that Beet tends to take over whenever you use it with any color.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 3, 2014)

LUVISLUV said:


> Be gentle though I have found that Beet tends to take over whenever you use it with any color.


  It does, I agree.  It's quite a strong color


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)

LUVISLUV said:


> Beet liner + Impassioned


Gorgeous lipsticks and such a beautiful smile !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)

Bare Minerals Moxie in " Live it Up " I tried to capture the colour, honestly it is quite good it's an orangey red worth the splurge ! ( Not so pricey here around 20 € and it's similar to a high end lippie except for the packaging maybe ? )


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Bare Minerals Moxie in " Live it Up " I tried to capture the colour, honestly it is quite good it's an orangey red worth the splurge ! ( Not so pricey here around 20 € and it's similar to a high end lippie except for the packaging maybe ? )


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you !


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jun 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Those are all beautiful on you @LUVISLUV  !


 Thanks NaomiH


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jun 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Gorgeous lipsticks and such a beautiful smile ! :eyelove:


 Thank you Dominique33 :bouquet:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

Tom Ford's Flamingo Lipstick.  This is bright pink week for the Theme Makeup Thread


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Tom Ford's Flamingo Lipstick.  This is bright pink week for the Theme Makeup Thread[/COLOR]


looking beautiful medgal I love flamingo


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 3, 2014)

Beautiful @Medgal07!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Tom Ford's Flamingo Lipstick.  This is bright pink week for the Theme Makeup Thread


Beautiful !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The ribbon in your hair is exactly the same colour, pretty !


----------



## jennyap (Jun 3, 2014)

Mac Snapdragon - a soft pretty pink I think


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Tom Ford's Flamingo Lipstick.  This is bright pink week for the Theme Makeup Thread


  Gorgeous as always, it's lovely on you. And the side pony tail is extra cute


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jun 3, 2014)

So I realized that my sister owns sweet and sour!  This is what it looks like on me.  I think SP would look similar on.   [C2 in studio fix powders.] [No liner].


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Bare Minerals Moxie in " Live it Up " I tried to capture the colour, honestly it is quite good it's an orangey red worth the splurge ! ( Not so pricey here around 20 € and it's similar to a high end lippie except for the packaging maybe ? )


  This shade looks beautiful against your skin!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Tom Ford's Flamingo Lipstick.  This is bright pink week for the Theme Makeup Thread


  You are just so pretty, and this looks amazing on you!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 3, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> [C2 in studio fix powders.] [No liner].


  Gorgeous! Love Sweet and Sour.  It's actually a fairly recent purchase for me.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Love it on you!
> *This thread is dangerous, makes me look at lippies I never paid attention to before.*
> 
> 
> ...


  Yep! LOL.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> yes it's sheer but not so sheer (here is pic comp to Armani 502 which is more sheer but more orangey).. it is pink on me and no dust up.. and it's half the price of Armani!  so, although not technically a low buy, it's a savings.. lol


My CB arrived today and it is pure LOVE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So happy that I got it! Thanks for the scoop HG!


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jun 3, 2014)

Forgot CYY (matte)+ magenta liner earlier.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> You are just so pretty, and this looks amazing on you!


 Thanks so much Mandy!


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jun 3, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 

 
  Luv them all on you LuvIsLuv.  You have absolutely gorgeous teeth & lips

Perfect nude for you!!!  So pretty!!!!


  Thank you Medgal07!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 3, 2014)

Medgal07 shared a link with me for the Estee Lauder Gunmetal Luminizer so I thought I would share it for anyone interested.  I'm looking forward to getting it! Thanks, Medgal!  http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=Specktra-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FEstee-Lauder-Lipstick-GUNMETAL-LUMINIZER%2Fdp%2FB00A6GA9BS


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Medgal07 shared a link with me for the Estee Lauder Gunmetal Luminizer so I thought I would share it for anyone interested.  I'm looking forward to getting it! Thanks, Medgal!  http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=Specktra-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FEstee-Lauder-Lipstick-GUNMETAL-LUMINIZER%2Fdp%2FB00A6GA9BS


  Thanks @Medgal07 and @MandyVanHook! That's not bad at all especially for an Estee Lauder product.


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jun 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Dolly! I just want you to know it's all your fault 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I just ordered this lipstick because of how pretty you look with this on!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 3, 2014)

LUVISLUV said:


> Dolly! I just want you to know it's all your fault :haha: . I just ordered this lipstick because of how pretty you look with this on!


I accept the blame lol and  thank you love


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 3, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Mac Snapdragon - a soft pretty pink I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Stunning


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Nars gloss ( current formula ) in Place Vendôme*


  I love it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Honeylove, Matte, NC/NW 15-20 skin, mauve-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


  Honeylove is my fav nude


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jun 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Moxie, Matte, NC/NW 15-20, mauve-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


  Mandy I love this lipstick on you! It's one of the few lipsticks that I soooo want to get my hands on. Now if someone will just post party parrot I'll be happy.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 4, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *LUVISLUV* 



Mandy I love this lipstick on you! It's one of the few lipsticks that I soooo want to get my hands on. Now if someone will just post party parrot I'll be happy.



  Party Parrot scares me! I have it but not sure I've ever worn it out in public. The first time I tried it on, my hubby said it looked like I'd coloured my lips in with highlighter pen LOL


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous  I love it


  Thank you Dolly


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Mac Snapdragon - a soft pretty pink I think


  A soft pink  It goes well with your skintone, lovely.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Honeylove is my fav nude


  Honeylove is a fantastic nude. I overlooked it for a long time but just happened to pick it up at a CCO while I was coming back home from a vacation a couple months ago.  





LUVISLUV said:


> Mandy I love this lipstick on you! It's one of the few lipsticks that I soooo want to get my hands on. Now if someone will just post party parrot I'll be happy.


  Thank you! It is a lovely shade. Really brightens the face.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Honeylove is a fantastic nude. I overlooked it for a long time but just happened to pick it up at a CCO while I was coming back home from a vacation a couple months ago. Thank you! It is a lovely shade. Really brightens the face.


That's a great deal at a CCO!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 4, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Thank you! It is a lovely shade. Really brightens the face.


  I got mine at the CCO as well! I have to wear it with a liner, but I do like it.


----------



## katred (Jun 4, 2014)

It's frustrating seeing Costa Chic and Vegas Volt on @pinkfizz and @burghchick because those shades are so lovely... until I put them on. I've bought both and returned CC (I still have VV, but almost never wear it). Every time I see them on someone else, I think "No, I have to have been mistaken, it couldn't have looked that bad when it's so pretty on her". And then I try to wear the same colour and...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 4, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> Recently purchased MAC costa chic so here it is with no liner on nw15 skin


  I don't remember if I already commented on this picture or not, but just wanted to say... your lips are to die for!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 4, 2014)

katred said:


> It's frustrating seeing Costa Chic and Vegas Volt on @pinkfizz and @burghchick because those shades are so lovely... until I put them on. I've bought both and returned CC (I still have VV, but almost never wear it). Every time I see them on someone else, I think "No, I have to have been mistaken, it couldn't have looked that bad when it's so pretty on her". And then I try to wear the same colour and...


  Costa Chic is tricky.  I've seen it look stunning and I've seen it look awful.  I have it, and although it isn't my favorite coral on me, it looks pretty good.  On the right person... it's absolutely perfection.  @pinkfizz is the perfect example of that.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> No turning back now Dominique---I fear too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How nice of him really Medgal, a great job indeed. It will heal, and soon I hope


----------



## liba (Jun 4, 2014)

katred said:


> It's frustrating seeing Costa Chic and Vegas Volt on @pinkfizz and @burghchick because those shades are so lovely... until I put them on. I've bought both and returned CC (I still have VV, but almost never wear it). Every time I see them on someone else, I think "No, I have to have been mistaken, it couldn't have looked that bad when it's so pretty on her". And then I try to wear the same colour and...


  Hey, that's the point of this thread - so people can get an idea about how lipsticks really differ depending on so many different factors. I'm going to go through my stash and find some colors that don't really flatter me and post pix, so everyone can see the bigger picture! If you could stand to post a VV snapshot, I'll back you up (I bet it made you look kind of grey and sallow, huh? It's not a good color for me either and I don't own it).


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2014)

*MAC Dreaming Dahlia *


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2014)

liba said:


> Hey, that's the point of this thread - so people can get an idea about how lipsticks really differ depending on so many different factors. I'm going to go through my stash and find some colors that don't really flatter me and post pix, so everyone can see the bigger picture! If you could stand to post a VV snapshot, I'll back you up (I bet it made you look kind of grey and sallow, huh? It's not a good color for me either and I don't own it).


  Yes that would be interesting IMO.


----------



## katred (Jun 4, 2014)

Here's me trying to make Vegas Volt work with a couple of different looks. I just find that there is something in it that doesn't connect with my intrinsic colouring. This is often an issue for me with orange-based corals. I had the same reaction when I tried on Guerlain Nahema. These sorts of colours just seem to sit there and look heavy. My skin looks wrong with them, my eyes look dull. Amazing the effect that a lipstick can have, isn't it? To top it off, both of these shots were taken on cloudy days, which is never a flattering light for me.


----------



## liba (Jun 4, 2014)

katred said:


> Here's me trying to make Vegas Volt work with a couple of different looks. I just find that there is something in it that doesn't connect with my intrinsic colouring. This is often an issue for me with orange-based corals. I had the same reaction when I tried on Guerlain Nahema. These sorts of colours just seem to sit there and look heavy. My skin looks wrong with them, my eyes look dull. Amazing the effect that a lipstick can have, isn't it? To top it off, both of these shots were taken on cloudy days, which is never a flattering light for me.


  Thanks for posting these! This is exactly what VV does to me too, just drabs everything out. Other orange lipsticks with less pink in them do much better on me, but they rarely do what a good red or fuchsia does. Dusty pinks are even bigger trouble.

  You still are incredibly photogenic, anyways! You Liz Taylor, you!!


----------



## katred (Jun 4, 2014)

liba said:


> Thanks for posting these! This is exactly what VV does to me too, just drabs everything out. Other orange lipsticks with less pink in them do much better on me, but they rarely do what a good red or fuchsia does. Dusty pinks are even bigger trouble.
> 
> You still are incredibly photogenic, anyways! You Liz Taylor, you!!


   Aw... Thank you again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We must be similar in terms of our colouring and undertones, because I have the same issues with dusty pinks. And likewise, bright oranges like Mac Neon Orange are better than VV. It was funny, because I did some B2M last week and I was *absolutely determined* to get one of the now-permanent shades from All About Orange. I passed on them originally, but I told myself I was just being fussy. 

  Well I tried on every single one of them and ALL looked terrible. It was like 50 Shades of Hey This Really Isn't Working... 

  Like you, though, reds and fuchsias are much more friendly on me than anything with an orange tone. The corals that work the best are things like Mac Fusion Pink (which is really more pink than coral anyway), Lancome Corset or Dior Montmartre. All of those have a lot of pink to them. 

  Just for comparison's sake, here's a shot of me today. It's cloudy again, so the lighting is pretty much exactly the same as the VV shots, but this time I'm wearing magenta (Mac Catharina, which I think is close to Girl About Town):


----------



## liba (Jun 4, 2014)

katred said:


> Aw... Thank you again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  We've got some similarities and some differences! We both have the black hair and brows (one of the big problems for the dusty pinks, imo) but I've got green eyes and freckles and am a bit more on the NC side because of that. I used to be more similar to your skin tone, and strangely enough, back then, my eyes would have more days where they'd appear grey, or even sometimes kind of turquoise, instead of green. 

  I can wear those AAO lipsticks, especially Sweet & Sour, Sushi Kiss and Razzle-Dazzler, while Tangerine Dream only looks good at night under artificial light (but looks really good in those conditions) and Tart& Trendy only looks good in the daytime. I pretty much can't wear any colored blush with any of them, though - only nude or bronzy skin finishes. As for fuchsias and reds, I went around for years feeling like those were the only colors I could wear, except for some bright oranges, and avoided coral and peach like the plague. I'm glad I got over that and found some corals that work for me, because when they do, they really are lovely. I honestly have to force myself to bust out the fuchsia lately, because I spent so many years only wearing that one color, hehe.

  Today's been too hectic to take photos, but I'm lining up some colors like Venus and Kittenish for dusty pinks that are so-so on me, plus I'll try and get an accurate photo of Sushi Kiss or S&S - that's going to be tough to do.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 4, 2014)

katred said:


> Here's me trying to make Vegas Volt work with a couple of different looks. I just find that there is something in it that doesn't connect with my intrinsic colouring. This is often an issue for me with orange-based corals. I had the same reaction when I tried on Guerlain Nahema. These sorts of colours just seem to sit there and look heavy. My skin looks wrong with them, my eyes look dull. Amazing the effect that a lipstick can have, isn't it? To top it off, both of these shots were taken on cloudy days, which is never a flattering light for me.


  Seriously you are so beautiful!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Seriously you are so beautiful!


Agreed!


----------



## katred (Jun 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Seriously you are so beautiful!
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *NaomiH*
> ...


  Thank you both very much! Coming here really does make my day.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 4, 2014)

katred said:


> Thank you both very much! Coming here really does make my day. :fluffy:


You're very welcome! It makes my day too, I'm really glad that I found Specktra.


----------



## katred (Jun 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You're very welcome! It makes my day too, I'm really glad that I found Specktra.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 4, 2014)

katred said:


> Thank you both very much! Coming here really does make my day. :fluffy:


Specktra is the best place..so glad I found this site


----------



## pinkfizz (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you for all the kind comments! I didn't buy costa chic until recently because everyone I know who had it hated it but it's just so summery looking, I'm surprised it doesn't completely clash with my pink hair actually :happydance:  Anyway here's another, candy yum yum with a clear gloss over, no liner and a bit too much flash, oops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And ruby woo lined with a cheap MUA red liner, excuse the pose :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

LUVISLUV said:


> Mandy I love this lipstick on you! It's one of the few lipsticks that I soooo want to get my hands on. Now if someone will just post party parrot I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Party Parrot scares me! I have it but not sure I've ever worn it out in public. *The first time I tried it on, my hubby said it looked like I'd coloured my lips in with highlighter pen LOL*


 I just envisioned that particular highlighter Jennyap


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks @Medgal07 and @MandyVanHook! That's not bad at all especially for an Estee Lauder product.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> How nice of him really Medgal, a great job indeed. It will heal, and soon I hope


   Thanks Dominique---you're always so sweet!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2014)

katred said:


> Here's me trying to make Vegas Volt work with a couple of different looks. I just find that there is something in it that doesn't connect with my intrinsic colouring. This is often an issue for me with orange-based corals. I had the same reaction when I tried on Guerlain Nahema. These sorts of colours just seem to sit there and look heavy. My skin looks wrong with them, my eyes look dull. Amazing the effect that a lipstick can have, isn't it? To top it off, both of these shots were taken on cloudy days, which is never a flattering light for me.


    What am I missing here?  You're just so pretty that I don't see the issues that you are seeing with the lipsticks.  I don't look at this and think there's something wrong 
   with this shade and this woman's complexion.  I looked at these and thought wow---this woman is stunning.


----------



## liba (Jun 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> What am I missing here?  You're just so pretty that I don't see the issues that you are seeing with the lipsticks.  I don't look at this and think there's something wrong
> with this shade and this woman's complexion.  I looked at these and thought wow---this woman is stunning.


  EVERYTHING looks good on katred! But compared to the reds and fuchsias, which bring out her eyes beyond belief and make her skin glow, this is nice enough and that's about that! Minor quibbles, indeed!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2014)

katred said:


> Here's me trying to make Vegas Volt work with a couple of different looks. I just find that there is something in it that doesn't connect with my intrinsic colouring. This is often an issue for me with orange-based corals. I had the same reaction when I tried on Guerlain Nahema. These sorts of colours just seem to sit there and look heavy. My skin looks wrong with them, my eyes look dull. Amazing the effect that a lipstick can have, isn't it? To top it off, both of these shots were taken on cloudy days, which is never a flattering light for me.


I love the 1st pic, on the second one you are wearing *deep red and blue clothes*, that's why. But the lipstick looks pretty on you IMO. Perfect for sunny and summer  days too.


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 5, 2014)

geeko said:


> Mac apres chic lipstick . Cremesheen finish on light muave pink lips


I have to pull this bad boy out


----------



## geeko (Jun 5, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> I have to pull this bad boy out


  Yeah, if u haven't been using this often, start using it more often. Such a pretty shade of red that is not too bright ..and not to dark... 

  And this is Viva glam rihanna with brick lipliner on me (NC20 skintone with light muave pink lips)


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2014)

geeko said:


> Yeah, if u haven't been using this often, start using it more often. Such a pretty shade of red that is not too bright ..and not to dark...     And this is Viva glam rihanna with brick   lipliner on me (NC20 skintone with light muave pink lips)


  Just lovely ( so is your Teddy Bear )  bright and deep Red or Amber Red lippies such as Après Chic are your colours.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 5, 2014)

geeko said:


> Yeah, if u haven't been using this often, start using it more often. Such a pretty shade of red that is not too bright ..and not to dark...
> 
> And this is Viva glam rihanna with brick lipliner on me (NC20 skintone with light muave pink lips)


beautiful look!  What foundation products do you use? What's on your eyes?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Just lovely ( so is your Teddy Bear )  bright and deep Red or Amber Red lippies such as Après Chic are your colours.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 5, 2014)

geeko said:


> Yeah, if u haven't been using this often, start using it more often. Such a pretty shade of red that is not too bright ..and not to dark...   And this is Viva glam rihanna with brick lipliner on me (NC20 skintone with light muave pink lips)


quoted the wrong person! You are adorable in that lippie


----------



## geeko (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank u ladies for all the kind comments XD u girls really know how to make someone's day better (bit mood coz of period XD)

  Prettypackages: I am wearing Cineme secrets foundation primer, YSL le teint touche eclat foundation (my current favourite foundation), MAC mineralized conealer and Studio careblend pressed powder

  For eyes, i used Naked lunch, Embark, a bit of goldmine and  Expensive pink eyeshadow,


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 5, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


>


  You are making me miss my pink hair so bad right now.
  You look gorgeous


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 5, 2014)

katred said:


> It's frustrating seeing Costa Chic and Vegas Volt on @pinkfizz  and @burghchick  because those shades are so lovely... until I put them on. I've bought both and returned CC (I still have VV, but almost never wear it). Every time I see them on someone else, I think "No, I have to have been mistaken, it couldn't have looked that bad when it's so pretty on her". And then I try to wear the same colour and...


  Really? It's funny how things can look so different on different people.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

MAC Neon Orange (Amplified Creme) no liner on pale mauve lips. NC44.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Neon Orange (Amplified Creme) no liner on pale mauve lips. NC44.


  Fancy Pants is lucky to have such a beautiful lady like yourself in his life.
  You are just beaming with angelic light and grace. You are stunning my roomie.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Fancy Pants is lucky to have such a beautiful lady like yourself in his life.
> You are just beaming with angelic light and grace. You are stunning my roomie.


  Awwww...thank you so much roomie, that actually made me tear up.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jun 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Neon Orange (Amplified Creme) no liner on pale mauve lips. NC44.


  :eyelove:  This is your color!  So beautiful.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

ForeverJenn said:


> So beautiful.


  Thank you Jenn!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

Beautiful as always @geeko!

@pinkfizz you are so pretty and I love your hair!


----------



## geeko (Jun 5, 2014)

Ty naomi. N u look gorgeous in neon orange btw. I tried neon orange before on my lips but wasnt as nice as urs


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Neon Orange (Amplified Creme) no liner on pale mauve lips. NC44.


  Just beautiful !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Just beautiful !


  Thank you very much Dominique!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

geeko said:


> Ty naomi. N u look gorgeous in neon orange btw. I tried neon orange before on my lips but wasnt as nice as urs


  Thank you! I guess I have to be in the mood for it because honestly half the time I put it on I don't like and go for something else, but today I put it on and fell in love with it like I was when I first got it.


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you! I guess I have to be in the mood for it because honestly half the time I put it on I don't like and go for something else, but today I put it on and fell in love with it like I was when I first got it. :haha:


  Oh, no, you must wear it! it is absolutely gorgeous on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

Rainbunny said:


> Oh, no, you must wear it! it is absolutely gorgeous on you!


  Thank you very much!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm definitely going to now since I'm liking it right now.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2014)

In honour of HerGreyness


*MAC Eloquent Air *( from Glitter & Ice 2011 )











  A grey lipstick , it was hard to capture the colour but it's very pretty IRL, I love wearing it in winter or fall.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> In honour of HerGreyness
> 
> 
> *MAC Eloquent Air *( from Glitter & Ice 2011 )
> ...


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> In honour of HerGreyness   *MAC Eloquent Air* ( from Glitter & Ice 2011 )
> 
> 
> 
> A grey lipstick , it was hard to capture the colour but it's very pretty IRL, I love wearing it in winter or fall.


  Very on trend now, too.


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 5, 2014)

I got a message from [@]HerGreyness[/@]:   Relentlessly red. "you know whose lips they belong to w xoxo for my ladies stay beautiful!"


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

mosha010 said:


>


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2014)

mosha010 said:


>


  Beautiful as always. Thank you Mosha !


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 5, 2014)

mosha010 said:


>


Absolutely gorgeous. I LOVE RR and it looks fabulous on your beautiful fair skin! Miss you HG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks so much for posting Mosha


----------



## geeko (Jun 5, 2014)

Jus curious if I have lost touch but where is her greyness?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't know but I miss the lady with a heart and brains.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I don't know but I miss the lady with a heart and brains.


  I miss her too.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2014)

I hope she will come back soon.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Awwww...thank you so much roomie, that actually made me tear up.


Well it's true!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 5, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I got a message from [@]HerGreyness[/@]:   Relentlessly red. "you know whose lips they belong to w xoxo for my ladies stay beautiful!"


 the color is stunning! Lol she's funny. Miss her :sigh:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> the color is stunning! Lol she's funny. Miss her


Yes Dolly


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Well it's true!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Dior 999*


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 6, 2014)

Oops, I think I posted a dupe.  Here's the Lorde lipstick, photo taken in direct sun.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

burghchick said:


>


Truly lovely


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Dior 999*
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *burghchick*
> ...


  These colours look gorgeous on you ladies!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thank you Naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you Naomi


  Most welcome!


----------



## pinkfizz (Jun 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are making me miss my pink hair so bad right now. You look gorgeous





NaomiH said:


> Beautiful as always @geeko !  @pinkfizz  you are so pretty and I love your hair!


  Thank you both you gorgeous ladies!  I've had it pink for nearly 2 years now, it goes so well with pink lipstick even if the upkeep is annoying


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 6, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> Thank you both you gorgeous ladies!  I've had it pink for nearly 2 years now, it goes so well with pink lipstick even if the upkeep is annoying


I had pink hair for 5 years  up keep is hard but so worth it lol


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 6, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> [COLOR=181818]MAC Honeylove[/COLOR][COLOR=181818], Matte, NC/NW 15-20 skin, mauve-pink lip pigmentation, no liner [/COLOR]


  Just caught up w this thread... I know this is a lippie thread but Mandy what are you wearing on your waterline?? I have the toughest time finding blues or purples to transfer onto waterline and what you're using is bringing the green out in your eyes so nicely!! Would love to know :eyelove:  Thanks to everyone for swatches and so many thoughtful bits of insight... Will share my own swatches soon!


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hot Gossip, nc20, pale lipped. No liner. One of my first Mac lipsticks and I think an underrated one!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Hot Gossip, nc20, pale lipped. No liner. One of my first Mac lipsticks and I think an underrated one!


Oh that's beautiful and what a pretty smile you have.


----------



## katred (Jun 6, 2014)

burghchick said:


>


  I wasn't going to buy this one, but it looks so nice on your lips... On some of the blogger swatches, it looked more uneven, but here it seems perfect. Reminds me a little of the shade "Plum Bright" from the Cindy Sherman collection a few years back. I'm a sucker for this sort of shade...


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 6, 2014)

katred said:


> I wasn't going to buy this one, but it looks so nice on your lips... On some of the blogger swatches, it looked more uneven, but here it seems perfect. Reminds me a little of the shade "Plum Bright" from the Cindy Sherman collection a few years back. I'm a sucker for this sort of shade...


It's looked lovely on most of the Specktrettes that posted. A lot of the beauty bloggers must have just done one swipe and called it a day. It did take about two swipes for it not to be uneven, but since this is an amplified formula, I expected that.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 6, 2014)

katred said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Oops, I think I posted a dupe. Here's the Lorde lipstick, photo taken in direct sun.
> ...


  I missed the Cindy Sherman collex, so this is good.  I really like this lippie.  I almost skipped it because I have a lot of purples, but I'm glad that I didn't.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 6, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Hot Gossip, nc20, pale lipped. No liner. One of my first Mac lipsticks and I think an underrated one!


  This is so pretty! I think I'd add it to my huge list of colors to try out.


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Jun 7, 2014)

MAC - Saint Germain lipstick & Viva Glam Nicki 2 lipglass - no liner


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> MAC - Saint Germain lipstick & Viva Glam Nicki 2 lipglass - no liner


:eyelove:


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Jun 7, 2014)

Chanel Rouge Coco Shine 57 + MAC Dazzleglass Glitter & Ice - no liner


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> Chanel Rouge Coco Shine 57 + MAC Dazzleglass Glitter & Ice - no liner


Beautiful


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Jun 7, 2014)

Too Faced Lip of Luxury in Totally Nude / I'm NC25 / didn't wear any lip liner here


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Jun 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful


  Thank you  uploading all old lips swatches cause I just discovered this thread lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> Too Faced Lip of Luxury in Totally Nude / I'm NC25 / didn't wear any lip liner here


This one I love too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> Thank you  uploading all old lips swatches cause I just discovered this thread lol


Well they are great and soo pretty


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 7, 2014)

Beautiful swatches and combos [@]Cakewannaminaj[/@]!


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jun 7, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> Chanel Rouge Coco Shine 57 + MAC Dazzleglass Glitter & Ice - no liner


 without sounding creepy you have stunning lips :eyelove:


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Jun 7, 2014)

NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Tokyo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Milan


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> without sounding creepy you have stunning lips :eyelove:


she does!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Tokyo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these are beautiful too


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Jun 7, 2014)

MAC Saint Germain - my fav :eyelove: / no liner


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 7, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> without sounding creepy you have stunning lips :eyelove:


Right?


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Jun 7, 2014)

Melt Cosmetics "By Starlight"


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Jun 7, 2014)

Pretty Zombie Cosmetics "Potion 9" , no liner


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> Melt Cosmetics "By Starlight"


Love it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> Pretty Zombie Cosmetics "Potion 9" , no liner


pretty


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> MAC Saint Germain - my fav :eyelove: / no liner


It's so glowy on you


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Jun 7, 2014)

This is a more recent one, I took yesterday: Too Faced Melted Peony, no liner


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> This is a more recent one, I took yesterday: Too Faced Melted Peony, no liner


Oh my freakin hell thats stunning


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that's beautiful and what a pretty smile you have.


 TY!  





burghchick said:


> This is so pretty! I think I'd add it to my huge list of colors to try out.


 Yay!  





cakewannaminaj said:


> MAC - Saint Germain lipstick & Viva Glam Nicki 2 lipglass - no liner


  Girrrrl that is fierce! Love!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Jun 7, 2014)

Those Melted ones....


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

NaturallyUrs said:


> Those Melted ones....


They look amazing


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 7, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Thanks to everyone for swatches and so many thoughtful bits of insight... Will share my own swatches soon!


  It's an Urban Decay 24/7 Liner called Empire. It's a deep grayed purple. I love the UD liners because they can be smoked/smudged out when you first apply them and then once they set they are really set!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> Chanel Rouge Coco Shine 57 + MAC Dazzleglass Glitter & Ice - no liner


Stunning !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> Melt Cosmetics "By Starlight"


So beautiful on you ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I should try Melt cosmetics I think.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Hot Gossip, nc20, pale lipped. No liner. One of my first Mac lipsticks and I think an underrated one!


  A pretty liptstick and a pretty smile


----------



## katred (Jun 7, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> Melt Cosmetics "By Starlight"


  ERMAHGERD!!!! PAHRPUL!!! *rushes out to find a place to buy Melt Cosmetics in Canada...

  Seriously, that is gorgeous.


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nyx hot pink liner & toying around nc20


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Nyx hot pink liner & toying around nc20


soo pretty


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> It's an Urban Decay 24/7 Liner called Empire. It's a deep grayed purple. I love the UD liners because they can be smoked/smudged out when you first apply them and then once they set they are really set!


 TY! I almost bought one of their liner holiday sets this year but didn't. Maybe I'll give them a try next year!  





Dolly Snow said:


> soo pretty


 TY! Toying around pulls very orange on me without the liner.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> TY! I almost bought one of their liner holiday sets this year but didn't. Maybe I'll give them a try next year! TY! Toying around pulls very orange on me without the liner.


I love it


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 7, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> TY! I almost bought one of their liner holiday sets this year but didn't. Maybe I'll give them a try next year! TY! Toying around pulls very orange on me without the liner.


  The Ocho Loco 2 set is on sale on the Urban Decay site for a very good price, and the color Tornado is VERY close to Empire. I have them both and when they are swatched side by side you can hardly tell any difference. You might want to check it out!


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 7, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> The Ocho Loco 2 set is on sale on the Urban Decay site for a very good price, and the color Tornado is VERY close to Empire. I have them both and when they are swatched side by side you can hardly tell any difference. You might want to check it out!


  Awesome thanks!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 7, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Nyx hot pink liner & toying around nc20


What a lovely combo on you Sandy!


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jun 7, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Nyx hot pink liner & toying around nc20


  Very pretty!


----------



## pinkfizz (Jun 7, 2014)

Mac red balloon and embrace me lip liner


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 7, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> Mac red balloon and embrace me lip liner


:hot: wowza beautiful


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 8, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> Mac red balloon and embrace me lip liner


Gorgeous!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 8, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> This is a more recent one, I took yesterday: Too Faced Melted Peony, no liner


Must get beautiful thanks for posting


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Jun 8, 2014)

katred said:


> ERMAHGERD!!!! PAHRPUL!!! *rushes out to find a place to buy Melt Cosmetics in Canada...


  Melt lipsticks are gorgeous but the formula is very dry and it's got this over the top sick vanilla smell :barf: and a little plastic taste.    





Dominique33 said:


> So beautiful on you ! :eyelove:


  Thank You!   





pinkfizz said:


> Mac red balloon and embrace me lip liner


  WOW :eyelove: this is gorgeous!


----------



## MACina (Jun 8, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


>


  Stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Need to try this combo!


----------



## MACina (Jun 8, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


>








  I think that I need Peony


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 8, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


>


  I NEED this look! Looks great on you!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 8, 2014)

Rimmel ( by Kate ) 107


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 8, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Rimmel ( by Kate ) 107   Deeper and darker IRL  vampy in fact


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 8, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Rimmel ( by Kate ) 107


:hot:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


Thank you Dolly, 107 is not pricey and really worth buying IMO.


----------



## pinkfizz (Jun 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :hot: wowza beautiful





NaomiH said:


> Gorgeous!





cakewannaminaj said:


> Melt lipsticks are gorgeous but the formula is very dry and it's got this over the top sick vanilla smell :barf: and a little plastic taste.   Thank You!  WOW :eyelove: this is gorgeous!





MACina said:


> Stunning :eyelove:   Need to try this combo!





MandyVanHook said:


> I NEED this look! Looks great on you!!


  Thank you all ladies, it also looks nice paired with cherry liner but I prefer it to pull a bit more pink so his worked well


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 8, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


>


So pink, so bright !


----------



## pinkfizz (Jun 8, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> Too Faced Lip of Luxury in Totally Nude / I'm NC25 / didn't wear any lip liner here


  I am so in love with this colour it looks gorgeous :eyelove:


----------



## pinkfizz (Jun 8, 2014)

Revlon colorburst matte balm in 215 shameless. Not too bad but it goes on a bit streaky for my liking


----------



## katred (Jun 8, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


>


  Dammit. Another one I regret not getting. I have so many fuchsia colours that I shouldn't buy another one ever, but then I see one I didn't buy and I'm all like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Since I was talking earlier about Vegas Volt and Costa Chic, two corals that I love on other people, but that I don't think work on me, here's a shot of what I'm wearing today: Lancome Corset, which is one of my very favourite corals.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 8, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> Revlon colorburst matte balm in 215 shameless. Not too bad but it goes on a bit streaky for my liking


Beautiful, it goes so well with your hair !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 8, 2014)

katred said:


> Dammit. Another one I regret not getting. I have so many fuchsia colours that I shouldn't buy another one ever, but then I see one I didn't buy and I'm all like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made for you Katred ! A very pretty shade.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 8, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you Dolly, 107 is not pricey and really worth buying IMO.


I love rimmel will go into the store to check out 107


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 8, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> Revlon colorburst matte balm in 215 shameless. Not too bad but it goes on a bit streaky for my liking


I love Shameless! :hot:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 8, 2014)

katred said:


> Dammit. Another one I regret not getting. I have so many fuchsia colours that I shouldn't buy another one ever, but then I see one I didn't buy and I'm all like    Since I was talking earlier about Vegas Volt and Costa Chic, two corals that I love on other people, but that I don't think work on me, here's a shot of what I'm wearing today: Lancome Corset, which is one of my very favourite corals.


:eyelove: stunning


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love rimmel will go into the store to check out 107


 



  Here is a swatch on my hand, it is a deep rasberry one in fact.  Deep but wearable.


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Jun 8, 2014)

Here are two lipsticks I got from MAC Alluring Aquatic collection:




*Enchanted One* - absolutely love this! I never buy MAC products over the counter cause of how expensive they are over here but I rushed to the stores to buy this one that explains how much I love this! It was $44  so expensive right? but It's so pretty! Just the right shade of nudeish pink on me! No liner in this pic.




*Siren Song* - so disappointed this one barely shows up. No liner in this pic.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 8, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> Here are two lipsticks I got from MAC Alluring Aquatic collection:
> 
> *Enchanted One* - absolutely love this! I never buy MAC products over the counter cause of how expensive they are over here but I rushed to the stores to buy this one that explains how much I love this! It was $44  so expensive right? but It's so pretty! Just the right shade of nudeish pink on me! No liner in this pic.
> 
> *Siren Song* - so disappointed this one barely shows up. No liner in this pic.


  $44??? Good god. Where do you live?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 8, 2014)

MAC Sushi Kiss, Satin, NC/NW 15-20 skin, mauve-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 8, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Here is a swatch on my hand, it is a deep rasberry one in fact.  Deep but wearable.


Love it thanks


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 8, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Sushi Kiss, Satin, NC/NW 15-20 skin, mauve-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


Pretty


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 8, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> Here are two lipsticks I got from MAC Alluring Aquatic collection:
> 
> *Enchanted One* - absolutely love this! I never buy MAC products over the counter cause of how expensive they are over here but I rushed to the stores to buy this one that explains how much I love this! It was $44  so expensive right? but It's so pretty! Just the right shade of nudeish pink on me! No liner in this pic.
> 
> *Siren Song* - so disappointed this one barely shows up. No liner in this pic.


Love them both on you! I love Siren Song


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 8, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Sushi Kiss, Satin, NC/NW 15-20 skin, mauve-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


  Wow! Pulls so much more orange on me. Very pretty on you. This looks like what s&s and sk mixed look like on me. Lucky to pull it off without a liner too!!


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Jun 8, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I love this! Looks so pretty on you!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> 
> ...


  Thank you


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Pretty


  Thanks, Dolly!  





Sandy072 said:


> Wow! Pulls so much more orange on me. Very pretty on you. This looks like what s&s and sk mixed look like on me. Lucky to pull it off without a liner too!!


  Most oranges don't pull very orange on me. I was hoping to get a pretty pale orange from Riot House but it turned into concealer lips.  





cakewannaminaj said:


> New Zealand.    I love this! Looks so pretty on you!   Thank you


  Thank you!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 9, 2014)

MAC Mineralize lipstick in Good Taste, NW 10-20, light pink lips


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

burghchick said:


> MAC Mineralize lipstick in Good Taste, NW 10-20, light pink lips


Gorgeous


----------



## MACina (Jun 9, 2014)

Loveeeeeee SK on you, Mandy


----------



## Amoure T Jones (Jun 9, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


>


----------



## Amoure T Jones (Jun 9, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> Here are two lipsticks I got from MAC Alluring Aquatic collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Wow! Pulls so much more orange on me. Very pretty on you. This looks like what s&s and sk mixed look like on me. Lucky to pull it off without a liner too!!


   Lovely Mandy it definitely pulls orange on me too, not pink at all in fact .


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

katred said:


> Dammit. Another one I regret not getting. I have so many fuchsia colours that I shouldn't buy another one ever, but then I see one I didn't buy and I'm all like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2014)

katred said:


> Dammit. Another one I regret not getting. I have so many fuchsia colours that I shouldn't buy another one ever, but then I see one I didn't buy and I'm all like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ......and well it should be Katred.  You look just beautiful!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 9, 2014)

I really don't feel as much joy posting on here without @HerGreyness, but I guess I might as well do my part to keep this great thread alive during her absence.  I sincerely hope she is back very soon.  










  MAC Tangerine Dream, Lustre, NC/NW 15-20 skin, mauve-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I really don't feel as much joy posting on here without @HerGreyness, but I guess I might as well do my part to keep this great thread alive during her absence.  I sincerely hope she is back very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I really don't feel as much joy posting on here without @HerGreyness, but I guess I might as well do my part to keep this great thread alive during her absence.  I sincerely hope she is back very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Me too, keeping this thread alive really means we miss HerGreyness I think. You look sad but beautiful Mandy Fairy.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

I would gladly swatch one lippie but a storm is brewing and it's quite dark now and only 20.30 PM !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I would gladly swatch one lippie but a storm is brewing and it's quite dark now and only 20.30 PM !


  It's pretty stormy here at the moment which I'm happy about because now it isn't so hot. lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's pretty stormy here at the moment which I'm happy about because now it isn't so hot. lol


In Texas oh yes temperatures are higher than here, they can reach 40 ° during very hot summers, but the average is 30-34 I would say. I reside in a place where black outs can occur, for some reason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope this won't happen tonight, lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> In Texas oh yes temperatures are higher than here, they can reach 40 ° during very hot summers, but the average is 30-34 I would say. I reside in a place where black outs can occur, for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  We have blackouts sometimes too when the storm is raging enough.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> We have blackouts sometimes too when the storm is raging enough.


And twisters too, here we do have tiny ones lol but nothing in common with the Texas or Oklahoma ones of course. The movie " Twister " was really good, frightening though. 
  I was able to swach a lippie  *YSL Rouge Pur Couture 55,* IRL it's pinker. HeyGreyness loves YSL so I chose that one.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> And twisters too, here we do have tiny ones lol but nothing in common with the Texas or Oklahoma ones of course. The movie " Twister " was really good, frightening though.
> I was able to swach a lippie  *YSL Rouge Pur Couture 55,* IRL it's pinker. HeyGreyness loves YSL so I chose that one.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you  YSL lippies are very good IMO but using a lip liner would be a good thing. I used to have some family members in the US, and one of them had been near of a tornado ( in Oklahoma ). But the only tornado here I fear is Gerard Butler for some reason.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Why him ? That remains a mystery to me LOL !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you  YSL lippies are very good IMO but using a lip liner would be a good thing. I used to have some family members in the US, and one of them had been near of a tornado ( in Oklahoma ). But the only tornado here I fear is Gerard Butler for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sadly ( very sadly ) enough, no Gerard Butler around me whatsover they are all well let's say, ugly here in my neighbourhood.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's pretty stormy here at the moment which I'm happy about because now it isn't so hot. lol


   Dark & story here too!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I love to read when it's like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So do I! I love curling up on the couch with some tea and a book during a storm.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Sadly ( very sadly ) enough, no Gerard Butler around me whatsover they are all well let's say, ugly here in my neighbourhood.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


>


  And truly/sadly/obviously  enough, one of my ugly neighbours has a crush on me and that one loves makeup and perfumes for sure. I've heard it through the grapevine but the fact is that he is not Gerard Butler and even quite the opposite. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> And truly/sadly/obviously  enough, one of my ugly neighbours has a crush on me and that one loves makeup and perfumes for sure. I've heard it through the grapevine but the fact is that he is not Gerard Butler and even quite the opposite. lol


  None of my neighbours are Gerard either.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> None of my neighbours are Gerard either.


  Then your bf is very Lucky lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I really don't feel as much joy posting on here without @HerGreyness , but I guess I might as well do my part to keep this great thread alive during her absence.  I sincerely hope she is back very soon.
> 
> MAC Tangerine Dream, Lustre, NC/NW 15-20 skin, mauve-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


 yea and you look pretty


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> And twisters too, here we do have tiny ones lol but nothing in common with the Texas or Oklahoma ones of course. The movie " Twister " was really good, frightening though.  I was able to swach a lippie   *YSL Rouge Pur Couture 55,* IRL it's pinker. HeyGreyness loves YSL so I chose that one.


Pretty lippies


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dolly, thank you  I hope HeyGreyness is on her way to the forum !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Dolly, thank you  I hope HeyGreyness is on her way to the forum !


I hope so too. But hboy: it doesn't seem that way.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Then your bf is very Lucky lol


  True!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> True!


In fact and to tell the truth Gerard Butler is for me !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> In fact and to tell the truth Gerard Butler is for me !


  I think @Dolly Snow might fight you for him.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think @Dolly Snow  might fight you for him. :haha:


Lmao I will but HG will beat us all down for Gerard lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think @Dolly Snow might fight you for him.








 Euh yes. And what about a part time solution ? Six months each ( I am being realistic as France is so far away from the US, but not so far from Scotland as you know LOL )


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lmao I will but HG will beat us all down for Gerard lol









Yes TRUE !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lmao I will but HG will beat us all down for Gerard lol


  LOL! She probably would!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Euh yes. And what about a part time solution ? Six months each ( I am being realistic as France is so far away from the US, but not so far from Scotland as you know LOL )


Lol :lol:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> LOL! She probably would!


Lol she would for sure


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol she would for sure


  Ok then Gerard Butler is for HerGreyness. We have to be fair Dolly, you will find another man and I too ( possibly my ugly neighbour if necessary, euh no too ugly )


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Ok then Gerard Butler is for HerGreyness. We have to be fair Dolly, you will find another man and I too ( possibly my ugly neighbour if necessary, euh no too ugly ):haha:


Ok ok she can have him lol out of the goodness of our hearts.......so I want Tom Hiddleston and Ryan Gosling and and and lol whomever else suits my fancy lol......no ugly neighbors :lol:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Ok ok she can have him lol out of the goodness of our hearts.......so I want Tom Hiddleston and Ryan Gosling and and and lol whomever else suits my fancy lol......no ugly neighbors :lol:


  LOL whomever else suits my fancy )) I fear I will have to suit my ugly neighbours fancy, nope definitely too ugly lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL whomever else suits my fancy )) I fear I will have to suit my ugly neighbours fancy, nope definitely too ugly lol


Lmao nooooooo


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lmao nooooooo


   Nope he is really ugly lol besides he is not tall enough ( my bf was 1,90 ) that man is too short so doń t worry it will be really very easy to resist lol ! With such a god of Beauty LOL resisting is far, very far easier than resisting a MAC lippie, you can believe me )))) !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Nope he is really ugly lol besides he is not tall enough ( my bf was 1,90 ) that man is too short so doń t worry it will be really very easy to resist lol ! With such a god of Beauty LOL resisting is far, very far easier than resisting a MAC lippie, you can believe me )))) !


I don't think I could resist a MAC lippie lol but a short man I can resist lmao


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't think I could resist a MAC lippie lol but a short man I can resist lmao


  Me too lol.  Gerard Butler is tall hum yes just perfect for HerGreyness ! A nice couple indeed lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Me too lol.  Gerard Butler is tall hum yes just perfect for HerGreyness ! A nice couple indeed lol


Lol they sure will make a pretty couple


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol they sure will make a pretty couple


  I hope she will be back soon ) I really do.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I hope she will be back soon ) I really do.


i do too!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 9, 2014)

Have a good day  it is 00.30 AM here but euh no I am not in bed with Gerard Butler )) btw ( and of course not with my ugly neighbour either lol )  Xoxo


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Have a good day  it is 00.30 AM here but euh no I am not in bed with Gerard Butler )) btw ( and of course not with my ugly neighbour either lol )  Xoxo


You have a goodnight love lol good because HG would hurt you lmao and phew no ugly next door man lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You have a goodnight love lol good because HG would hurt you lmao and phew no ugly next door man lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol they sure will make a pretty couple


  Well if you hook her up w/him she'll never come back



Would you?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Well if you hook her up w/him she'll never come back[/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Would you?[/COLOR]


so true lol I'd be stuck in bed all day


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

MAC Party Parrot (matte), no liner over pale mauve lips. NC44


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

MAC Viva Glam Nicki 1 (satin) lined with Lasting Sensation lip pencil and Heroine lip pencil in inner corners over pale mauve lips. NC44


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Viva Glam Nicki 1 (satin) lined with Lasting Sensation lip pencil and Heroine lip pencil in inner corners over pale mauve lips. NC44


It's like an ombré lippie
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Lovely !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Estée Lauder Pure Color in " Alluring Pink " ( a soft colour this time lol ), for our challenge, today I wore Nars Niagara which is brighter and coral !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Estée Lauder Pure Color in " Alluring Pink " ( a soft colour this time lol ), for our challenge, today I wore Nars Niagara which is brighter and coral !


  Pretty!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It's like an ombré lippie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Me too, keeping this thread alive really means we miss HerGreyness I think. You look sad but beautiful Mandy Fairy.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> ...


 
  Thank you all! TD is definitely an interesting color.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

You are welcome


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Viva Glam Nicki 1 (satin) lined with Lasting Sensation lip pencil and Heroine lip pencil in inner corners over pale mauve lips. NC44


  Love it!  The interplay of warm and cool colors is beautiful.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Estée Lauder Pure Color in " Alluring Pink " ( a soft colour this time lol ), for our challenge, today I wore Nars Niagara which is brighter and coral !


  This is really pretty.  Such a soft, lovely shade!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Love it!  The interplay of warm and cool colors is beautiful.


  Gracias!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Nars Shanghai Express*

  IRL it is much deeper. Here are some swatches, *Nars Future Red, Red Lizard, Jungle Red, Trans Siberian, Joyous Red, Shanghai Express and Fire Down Below *( from right to left )










MandyVanHook said:


> This is really pretty.  Such a soft, lovely shade!


Thank you  Mandy , I think Estée Lauder lippies are underrated. but on the other hand the new ones ( Envy ) are 30€ now, the Pure Color were not so pricey.


----------



## ladyd12 (Jun 10, 2014)

MAC Lady Danger lipstick w/ MAC Chicory lipliner, NW45


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> MAC Lady Danger lipstick w/ MAC Chicory lipliner, NW45


So bright ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very pretty !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> MAC Lady Danger lipstick w/ MAC Chicory lipliner, NW45


  Love it! Funnily enough I almost wore Lady Danger today too.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You have a goodnight love lol good because HG would hurt you lmao and phew no ugly next door man lol


HeyGreyness would hurt me lol ? I can assure you that GB is not with me tonight either


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Viva Glam Nicki 1 (satin) lined with Lasting Sensation lip pencil and Heroine lip pencil in inner corners over pale mauve lips. NC44


  I will have to try this with Lasting Sensation! Sometimes VGN1 is a bit much for me so toning it down with LS would be nice.Looks gorg!


----------



## ladyd12 (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > MAC Lady Danger lipstick w/ MAC Chicory lipliner, NW45
> ...





NaomiH said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > MAC Lady Danger lipstick w/ MAC Chicory lipliner, NW45
> ...


  Thank you both so much!!!♡


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I will have to try this with Lasting Sensation! Sometimes VGN1 is a bit much for me so toning it down with LS would be nice.Looks gorg!


  Yeah it gives some major highlighter lips and I can't ever wear it without playing with it first. Thanks!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

A very  Nude lippie, L'Oréal collection privée in Leïla's Nude ( the texture is really soft, like a lip balm in fact )


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Party Parrot (matte), no liner over pale mauve lips. NC44


Stunning


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Viva Glam Nicki 1 (satin) lined with Lasting Sensation lip pencil and Heroine lip pencil in inner corners over pale mauve lips. NC44


You look beautiful and love the technique used on the lips they looks so fun


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Estée Lauder Pure Color in " Alluring Pink " ( a soft colour this time lol ), for our challenge, today I wore Nars Niagara which is brighter and coral !


love it on you


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Stunning


  Gracias amiga!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Nars Shanghai Express*  IRL it is much deeper. Here are some swatches, *Nars Future Red, Red Lizard, Jungle Red, Trans Siberian, Joyous Red, Shanghai Express and Fire Down Below* ( from right to left )
> 
> Thank you  Mandy , I think Estée Lauder lippies are underrated. but on the other hand the new ones ( Envy ) are 30€ now, the Pure Color were not so pricey.


Beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> MAC Lady Danger lipstick w/ MAC Chicory lipliner, NW45


so pretty on you


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You look beautiful and love the technique used on the lips they looks so fun


  Thanks roomie!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> HeyGreyness would hurt me lol ? I can assure you that GB is not with me tonight either


Lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> A very  Nude lippie, L'Oréal collection privée in Leïla's Nude ( the texture is really soft, like a lip balm in fact )


I never thought to check out these lippies. It looks so pretty on you. Good color payoff


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks roomie! :bouquet:


Np I love it. It looks cute and fun too. Suits you lovely


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I never thought to check out these lippies. It looks so pretty on you. Good color payoff


*The l'Oréal ones *? Very good on the whole, but I don't know if the formula is the same in the US ?


----------



## ladyd12 (Jun 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > MAC Lady Danger lipstick w/ MAC Chicory lipliner, NW45
> ...


  Thank you so much, Dolly Snow!!! ♡


----------



## katred (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Nars Shanghai Express*
> 
> IRL it is much deeper. Here are some swatches, *Nars Future Red, Red Lizard, Jungle Red, Trans Siberian, Joyous Red, Shanghai Express and Fire Down Below *( from right to left )
> 
> ...


  I'm envious of your Nars reds... Trans-Siberian has been on my list for a while now. I suppose I should hurry up and get it, since word is that they will be rolling all their lipsticks over to a new formula soon. 

  Here's what I wore today, a more nude shade from Rouge Bunny Rouge. I noticed that they got written up (a product selected as a "favourite") in this month's InStyle, so I suspect their profile is set to grow. This lipstick is "Watch Out Eve", a very pretty light salmon sort of shade, the kind of nude that doesn't make me look dead.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *The l'Oréal ones* ? Very good on the whole, but I don't know if the formula is the same in the US ?


Hmm I will check them out. Idk if they are the same I'd hope they are


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 10, 2014)

katred said:


> Beautiful on you. Interesting that it seems so much more pink/ fuchsia on your lips. On me, it's much more of a coral-pink.    I love the soft "ombré" effect you have going there. Works perfectly with your colouring and, I find, with the colour of your shirt. You truly are the master of the bright lip.   I'm envious of your Nars reds... Trans-Siberian has been on my list for a while now. I suppose I should hurry up and get it, since word is that they will be rolling all their lipsticks over to a new formula soon.   Here's what I wore today, a more nude shade from Rouge Bunny Rouge. I noticed that they got written up (a product selected as a "favourite") in this month's InStyle, so I suspect their profile is set to grow. This lipstick is "Watch Out Eve", a very pretty light salmon sort of shade, the kind of nude that doesn't make me look dead.


Beautiful


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 10, 2014)

katred said:


> Beautiful on you. Interesting that it seems so much more pink/ fuchsia on your lips. On me, it's much more of a coral-pink.    I love the soft "ombré" effect you have going there. Works perfectly with your colouring and, I find, with the colour of your shirt. You truly are the master of the bright lip.   I'm envious of your Nars reds... Trans-Siberian has been on my list for a while now. I suppose I should hurry up and get it, since word is that they will be rolling all their lipsticks over to a new formula soon.   Here's what I wore today, a more nude shade from Rouge Bunny Rouge. I noticed that they got written up (a product selected as a "favourite") in this month's InStyle, so I suspect their profile is set to grow. This lipstick is "Watch Out Eve", a very pretty light salmon sort of shade, the kind of nude that doesn't make me look dead.


What a lovely look, you look beautiful and thank you kindly for your sweet comments.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Wore Lady Danger today in honor of HG. 
  MAC Lady Danger (matte), no liner over pale mauve lips. NC44


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Wore Lady Danger today in honor of HG.  MAC Lady Danger (matte), no liner over pale mauve lips. NC44


Beautiful naomi! HG would love this one you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful naomi! HG would love this one you!


  Thanks Roomie! I thought of her when I was looking at my lippy stash this morning and figured LD looked like something she'd wear.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Wore Lady Danger today in honor of HG.
> MAC Lady Danger (matte), no liner over pale mauve lips. NC44


  Aww, It looks so pretty on you.  I need to pull my LD out and show it some love.  So sweet that you wore it for HG.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Party Parrot (matte), no liner over pale mauve lips. NC44


  Somehow I missed this one!  I hope they bring Part Parrot back.  Looks amazing on you.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Somehow I missed this one!  I hope they bring Part Parrot back.  Looks amazing on you.


  It's a beautiful colour and I hope it gets brought back soon too! Thank you very much!


----------



## LUVISLUV (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Party Parrot (matte), no liner over pale mauve lips. NC44


  Thank You!! You look lovely


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

LUVISLUV said:


> Thank You!! You look lovely


  Thank you kindly!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful naomi! HG would love this one you!


I agree HG would love this bright and gorgeous one !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

katred said:


> Beautiful on you. Interesting that it seems so much more pink/ fuchsia on your lips. On me, it's much more of a coral-pink.
> 
> 
> I love the soft "ombré" effect you have going there. Works perfectly with your colouring and, I find, with the colour of your shirt. You truly are the master of the bright lip.
> ...


  Lovely makeup 






 Yes Katred hopefully Nars lipsticks are still available on the online store.


----------



## pinkfizz (Jun 11, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> MAC Lady Danger lipstick w/ MAC Chicory lipliner, NW45


 This comes out so pretty on your lips! :eyelove:


----------



## pinkfizz (Jun 11, 2014)

MAC Toying around with lasting sensation lip pencil, so summery!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 11, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> MAC Toying around with lasting sensation lip pencil, so summery!


  Hot!!  That is definitely a summery look.  I will have to try that!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> MAC Toying around with lasting sensation lip pencil, so summery!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

*MAC Such Flare *( Holiday 2011 )






*L'Oréal Color Riche 295 Intense Ruby*


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> MAC Toying around with lasting sensation lip pencil, so summery!


Yes very summery ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the way you apply the lip pencil, I don't use any but I think I should !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks Roomie! I thought of her when I was looking at my lippy stash this morning and figured LD looked like something she'd wear. :yum:


It so is something she'd wear and so,ething she'd rave about on you lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> MAC Toying around with lasting sensation lip pencil, so summery!


Beautiful


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 11, 2014)

MAC Mangrove, no liner. It looks a tad more orange here than in real life.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It so is something she'd wear and so,ething she'd rave about on you lol


  Dude, wtf is with the weird tongue licking smiley? I thought I had used the regular smiley!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Mangrove, no liner. It looks a tad more orange here than in real life.


  Love Mangrove on you! Stunning!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 11, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *MAC Such Flare* ( Holiday 2011 )
> 
> *L'Oréal Color Riche 295 Intense Ruby*


  The second lipstick lives up to its name, it looks sparkly and beautiful.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Dude, wtf is with the weird tongue licking smiley? I thought I had used the regular smiley!


Idk lol I was like ok roomie wants to lick something.........GB ahaha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Mangrove, no liner. It looks a tad more orange here than in real life.


So stunning. I love the bold orange red lippie


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Idk lol I was like ok roomie wants to lick something.........GB ahaha


  Oh I'd totally lick GB. Anytime and any place.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 11, 2014)

I've missed a bit so rather than quote everyone, allllll these lippies are looking gorgeous on a lot of lovely ladies!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I've missed a bit so rather than quote everyone, allllll these lippies are looking gorgeous on a lot of lovely ladies!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Mangrove, no liner. It looks a tad more orange here than in real life.


Gorgeous lipstick and so beautiful on you.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The second lipstick lives up to its name, it looks sparkly and beautiful.


Thank you , yes it is and L'Oréal lippies are not too pricey here, high end quality IMO. Intense Ruby is worth the splurge.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Dude, wtf is with the weird tongue licking smiley? I thought I had used the regular smiley!


I know why, Gerard Butler again LOL, that man is an obsession lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I fear


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I know why, Gerard Butler again LOL, that man is an obsession lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL he might of popped in my head at some point.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh I'd totally lick GB. Anytime and any place.


lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> LOL he might of popped in my head at some point.


At some point lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> LOL he might of popped in my head at some point.


LOL at *some* point, euh yes of course.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I *do* believe you !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL at *some* point, euh yes of course....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol don't she thinks of him all the time


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol don't she thinks of him all the time


  Definitely not all the time, just some of the time when I'm feeling naughty. All the time would be Fancy Pants.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Definitely not all the time, just some of the time when I'm feeling naughty. All the time would be Fancy Pants.


awww I love you both together...and GB needs to stay out all of our minds lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

You need that tee shirt ( you and possibly me too btw )


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> awww I love you both together...and GB needs to stay out all of our minds lol


  He's in the corner right now though because he said he misplaced my Smoked Purple and couldn't find it when he was looking for it to mail it to me. 

  Yes I "demanded" it be mailed to me because I "just couldn't live without it any longer" to which he replied I was "being overly dramatic". PFFT! I'll overly dramatize you!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He's in the corner right now though because he said he misplaced my Smoked Purple and couldn't find it when he was looking for it to mail it to me.
> 
> Yes I "demanded" it be mailed to me because I "just couldn't live without it any longer" to which he replied I was "being overly dramatic". PFFT! I'll overly dramatize you!


  Oh, no!  I knew that would happen to your Smoked Purple!  LOL...overly dramatize you...that sounds like something my husband and I would say to each other.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> :sigh: You need that tee shirt ( you and possibly me too btw )


Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh, no!  I knew that would happen to your Smoked Purple!  LOL...overly dramatize you...that sounds like something my husband and I would say to each other.


  Homeboy just doesn't understand how important my lippies are! You'd think after knowing me almost 5 years now that he'd know I'm a neurotic loon, stop questioning and just smile and nod.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> He's in the corner right now though because he said he misplaced my Smoked Purple and couldn't find it when he was looking for it to mail it to me.   Yes I "demanded" it be mailed to me because I "just couldn't live without it any longer" to which he replied I was "being overly dramatic". PFFT! I'll overly dramatize you!


I understand why he is in a time out....men don't understand what a lipstick can mean to a woman!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I understand why he is in a time out....men don't understand what a lipstick can mean to a woman!


  Especially not a purple one!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Homeboy just doesn't understand how important my lippies are! You'd think after knowing me almost 5 years now that he'd know I'm a neurotic loon, stop questioning and just smile and nod. :haha:


All men need to learn the smile and nod and occasionally say Yes Dear lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Especially not a purple one!


Right! Purple ones are my babies


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> All men need to learn the smile and nod and occasionally say Yes Dear lol









 He'll figure it out one day.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :werd:  He'll figure it out one day. :haha:


He better :haha: my ex had it down packed lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> All men need to learn the smile and nod and occasionally say Yes Dear lol


lol if my ex bf could read ( and have done that ! )


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> He better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh he will! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh he will! lol


Sex therapy lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sex therapy lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


It's the only way to be lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2014)

Horny ? Yes I think it is your way to be lol ! Back to my ugly neighbour as far as I am concerned . Miles away from horniness that one !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It's the only way to be lol


:werd:


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 11, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you , yes it is and L'Oréal lippies are not too pricey here, high end quality IMO. Intense Ruby is worth the splurge.


  I agree that L'Oreal lipsticks are very high quality. Really nice texture, and great selection of colours. They were on sale at an amazing price once at my local drugstore, and the makeup manager insisted that I pick up a few since they were such good quality and a real steal at that price. She was right! I came back, and got about 10 more, I think.


----------



## ladyd12 (Jun 11, 2014)

Wearing MAC Flamingo lipstick (w/o makeup. I apologize lol)


----------



## pinkfizz (Jun 11, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hot!!  That is definitely a summery look.  I will have to try that!


 I'm loving orangey shades at the minute, they somehow brighten up any outfit!    





Dominique33 said:


> Yes very summery ! :eyelove:  I love the way you apply the lip pencil, I don't use any but I think I should !


 I'd be lost without my lip pencils, my lipstick would look like a smudged mess :lol:  





Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful


 Thank you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

[/quote]MAC Sounds Like Noise (matte) over MAC Lasting Sensation lip pencil. Also lined lips and filled in inner corners with RiRi Woo liner and added a touch of Heroine liner as well. Over pale mauve lips. NC44


----------



## ladyd12 (Jun 11, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > MAC Lady Danger lipstick w/ MAC Chicory lipliner, NW45
> ...





pinkfizz said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > MAC Lady Danger lipstick w/ MAC Chicory lipliner, NW45
> ...


  Thank you both so much!!! Chicory is one of my favorite lipliners♡


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Flamingo lipstick (w/o makeup. I apologize lol)


You are so pretty!


----------



## ladyd12 (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Flamingo lipstick (w/o makeup. I apologize lol)
> ...


  Thank you so much, NaomiH!!! So are you ♡


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Thank you so much, NaomiH!!! So are you ♡


Thank you!


----------



## pinkfizz (Jun 11, 2014)

Just came across this, apparently it sets your lipstick well so I thought I'd share


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 11, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Flamingo lipstick (w/o makeup. I apologize lol)


  gorgeous!  





NaomiH said:


>


MAC Sounds Like Noise (matte) over MAC Lasting Sensation lip pencil. Also lined lips and filled in inner corners with RiRi Woo liner and added a touch of Heroine liner as well. Over pale mauve lips. NC44[/quote]  I'm loving your ombres. I hate I missed Sounds Like noise


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Flamingo lipstick (w/o makeup. I apologize lol)


Too darn cute love


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 11, 2014)

Estee Lauder Cherry from the Mad Men collection. I wish this shade was perm.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


MAC Sounds Like Noise (matte) over MAC Lasting Sensation lip pencil. Also lined lips and filled in inner corners with RiRi Woo liner and added a touch of Heroine liner as well. Over pale mauve lips. NC44[/quote]It looks like a drink I used to drink on your lips! I love it you look hella beautiful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Estee Lauder Cherry from the Mad Men collection. I wish this shade was perm.


You all are killing me with these sexy lipsticks...beautiful


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> gorgeous! MAC Sounds Like Noise (matte) over MAC Lasting Sensation lip pencil. Also lined lips and filled in inner corners with RiRi Woo liner and added a touch of Heroine liner as well. Over pale mauve lips. NC44


  I'm loving your ombres. I hate I missed Sounds Like noise [/quote]Thanks so much!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Estee Lauder Cherry from the Mad Men collection. I wish this shade was perm.


Gorgeous! Why the hell did I skip those?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> MAC Sounds Like Noise (matte) over MAC Lasting Sensation lip pencil. Also lined lips and filled in inner corners with RiRi Woo liner and added a touch of Heroine liner as well. Over pale mauve lips. NC44


It looks like a drink I used to drink on your lips! I love it you look hella beautiful![/quote]Aww thank you roomie. You sure know how to make a gal feel special.:kiss:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> MAC Sounds Like Noise (matte) over MAC Lasting Sensation lip pencil. Also lined lips and filled in inner corners with RiRi Woo liner and added a touch of Heroine liner as well. Over pale mauve lips. NC44


It looks like a drink I used to drink on your lips! I love it you look hella beautiful![/quote]Idk what the hell happened to my quote lol anyways I had a drink at a casino it was pineapple mango and grenadine and alcohol of your choice anyways lol that's what your lips remind me of hahahaha


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It looks like a drink I used to drink on your lips! I love it you look hella beautiful!


Idk what the hell happened to my quote lol anyways I had a drink at a casino it was pineapple mango and grenadine and alcohol of your choice anyways lol that's what your lips remind me of hahahaha[/quote]Ooo....sounds tasty!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It looks like a drink I used to drink on your lips! I love it you look hella beautiful!


Aww thank you roomie. You sure know how to make a gal feel special.:kiss:[/quote]What id going on with these quotes lol....I so didn't make you feel special lol me talking about my crazy days lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Idk what the hell happened to my quote lol anyways I had a drink at a casino it was pineapple mango and grenadine and alcohol of your choice anyways lol that's what your lips remind me of hahahaha


Ooo....sounds tasty![/quote]They look super pretty. i need more liners so I can do cool looks like you do!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Aww thank you roomie. You sure know how to make a gal feel special.:kiss:


What id going on with these quotes lol....I so didn't make you feel special lol me talking about my crazy days lol[/quote]Dude, I don't know but it's annoying, thought it was my phone acting up at first. You did make me feel special!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Gorgeous! Why the hell did I skip those?


  I found it at a CCO! Check those!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What id going on with these quotes lol....I so didn't make you feel special lol me talking about my crazy days lol


Dude, I don't know but it's annoying, thought it was my phone acting up at first. You did make me feel special![/quote]It is very weird lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks!     I found it at a CCO! Check those!


Totally going to go check mine tomorrow or Friday!


----------



## Dreaming Dancer (Jun 11, 2014)

So pretty! I love this combo!   





NaomiH said:


>


MAC Sounds Like Noise (matte) over MAC Lasting Sensation lip pencil. Also lined lips and filled in inner corners with RiRi Woo liner and added a touch of Heroine liner as well. Over pale mauve lips. NC44[/quote]


----------



## pinkfizz (Jun 12, 2014)

Mac lady danger no liner


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 12, 2014)

Viva glam V


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Dreaming Dancer said:


> MAC Sounds Like Noise (matte) over MAC Lasting Sensation lip pencil. Also lined lips and filled in inner corners with RiRi Woo liner and added a touch of Heroine liner as well. Over pale mauve lips. NC44


[/quote]  Thank you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> Mac lady danger no liner


  Lovely ladies!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

MAC Crosswires (cremesheen), no liner over pale mauve lips. NC44


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 12, 2014)

Chanel glossimer in Bagatelle


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Chanel glossimer in Bagatelle


  Pretty Dominique!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Crosswires (cremesheen), no liner over pale mauve lips. NC44


  Halle I mean Naomi it is very pretty. ( serious look on your face well so have I )


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Halle I mean Naomi it is very pretty. ( serious look on your face well so have I )


  Halle!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you kindly, Dominique!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 12, 2014)

Both look lovely ladies! l





pinkfizz said:


> Mac lady danger no liner





LouGarner said:


> Viva glam V


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Crosswires (cremesheen), no liner over pale mauve lips. NC44


Yup always so beautiful! Love the color on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Chanel glossimer in Bagatelle


Pretty


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yup always so beautiful! Love the color on you!


  Thanks roomie!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 12, 2014)

*Givenchy Fuchsia Irrésistible*

  A colour that HG would love I think.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Givenchy Fuchsia Irrésistible*
> 
> A colour that HG would love I think.


  Oh that's gorgeous and I can totally see HG wearing that!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that's gorgeous and I can totally see HG wearing that!


  Thank you  yes me too, it is so bright it would be perfect for HG.


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Wore Lady Danger today in honor of HG.  MAC Lady Danger (matte), no liner over pale mauve lips. NC44


  I think this is my favorite one on you yet, Naomi! Looks amazing!  





pinkfizz said:


> MAC Toying around with lasting sensation lip pencil, so summery!


  Gorgggg :eyelove:  





Dominique33 said:


> *Givenchy Fuchsia Irrésistible*  A colour that HG would love I think.


  BAM! Now that's a color!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> BAM! Now that's a color!


  Thank you very much, Sandy!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

MAC Elegant Accent (mineralize rich) over Urban Decay Ozone liner (clear), pale mauve lips, NC44


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Elegant Accent (mineralize rich) over Urban Decay Ozone liner (clear), pale mauve lips, NC44


  What a nice color on you! How is the mineralize formula?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> What a nice color on you! How is the mineralize formula?


  Thank you! I like it, they don't dry my lips out and seem to add a bit of moisture back to them which is nice after wearing lots of mattes. They glide on really well and have nice lasting power too. Some of the older ones are popping up in CCOs too!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Elegant Accent (mineralize rich) over Urban Decay Ozone liner (clear), pale mauve lips, NC44


This color on you is just so lovely.  Do you enjoy the formula or is that what the liner is for?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Do you enjoy the formula or is that what the liner is for?


  I like the two that I have and would probably buy more of them at some point! I don't know why I used the liner this morning, guess I just wanted to try it out with it? They don't migrate or bleed so your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I like the two that I have and would probably buy more of them at some point! I don't know why I used the liner this morning, guess I just wanted to try it out with it? They don't migrate or bleed so your guess is as good as mine. :haha:


:lmao: idk because um you had GB on your mind :haha:  I tried them once, didn't like them but I did too lol I have a love hate with them :dunno:


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I tried them once, didn't like them but I did too lol I have a love hate with them


  I'll feed GB to the birds! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I prefer my mattes by far, but I do like the MR for when I want colour without turning my lips into sand traps. lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> Mac lady danger no liner


  Beautiful ! Brightness in person


----------



## kirstw91 (Jun 13, 2014)

Mac viva glam nicki 2 lipstick (amplified)with mac girl next door(lustre) over the top... I'm nw15 with light pink lips


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 13, 2014)

kirstw91 said:


> Mac viva glam nicki 2 lipstick (amplified)with mac girl next door(lustre) over the top... I'm nw15 with light pink lips


Makes it super wearable love it


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

kirstw91 said:


> Mac viva glam nicki 2 lipstick (amplified)with mac girl next door(lustre) over the top... I'm nw15 with light pink lips


  Love it!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 13, 2014)

The long-coveted NARS Train Bleu. No liner. Featuring chubby post-wisdom teeth removal cheeks and a place on my forhead that has been there for a MONTH plus a bad hair day!!! Oii


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The long-coveted NARS Train Bleu. No liner. Featuring chubby post-wisdom teeth removal cheeks and a place on my forhead that has been there for a MONTH plus a bad hair day!!! Oii


  Honestly it is perfect on you, chubby cheeks ? Not at all, but wisdom teeth it hurts.  I keep saying that mango is very good indeed, true it is the best solution for gums and so on, it helps. Back to Train Bleu, it is your colour  long coveted, purchasing it was a good idea !


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Honestly it is perfect on you, chubby cheeks ? Not at all, but wisdom teeth it hurts.  I keep saying that mango is very good indeed, true it is the best solution for gums and so on, it helps. Back to Train Bleu, it is your colour  long coveted, purchasing it was a good idea !


  Thank you so much! I guess it is noticeable to me cause I see my face every day. I will remember that about the mango! I haven't had much pain at all, I had a great surgeon.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The long-coveted NARS Train Bleu. No liner. Featuring chubby post-wisdom teeth removal cheeks and a place on my forhead that has been there for a MONTH plus a bad hair day!!! Oii


So pretty! I love TB on you!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2014)

*Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Bohême*






*Bourjois Shine Edition  N°22* ( sunlight )


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Bohême*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## missfabulousxo (Jun 14, 2014)

Mac Heroine lipstick, no lipliner. Mac NC45


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 14, 2014)

missfabulousxo said:


> Mac Heroine lipstick, no lipliner. Mac NC45


love it. it looks so awesome


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 14, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Mac Snapdragon - a soft pretty pink I think


very pretty I need to use my snapdragon more    





ForeverJenn said:


> So I realized that my sister owns sweet and sour!  This is what it looks like on me.  I think SP would look similar on.   [C2 in studio fix powders.] [No liner].


love this u


LUVISLUV said:


> Forgot CYY (matte)+ magenta liner earlier.


so beautiful    





LUVISLUV said:


> Mandy I love this lipstick on you! It's one of the few lipsticks that I soooo want to get my hands on. Now if someone will just post party parrot I'll be happy.


very Hott lipstick I'm loving it


Dominique33 said:


> *MAC Dreaming Dahlia*


pretty


katred said:


> Here's me trying to make Vegas Volt work with a couple of different looks. I just find that there is something in it that doesn't connect with my intrinsic colouring. This is often an issue for me with orange-based corals. I had the same reaction when I tried on Guerlain Nahema. These sorts of colours just seem to sit there and look heavy. My skin looks wrong with them, my eyes look dull. Amazing the effect that a lipstick can have, isn't it? To top it off, both of these shots were taken on cloudy days, which is never a flattering light for me.


love


pinkfizz said:


> Thank you for all the kind comments! I didn't buy costa chic until recently because everyone I know who had it hated it but it's just so summery looking, I'm surprised it doesn't completely clash with my pink hair actually :happydance:  Anyway here's another, candy yum yum with a clear gloss over, no liner and a bit too much flash, oops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love love ruby woo is on u   





NaomiH said:


> MAC Neon Orange (Amplified Creme) no liner on pale mauve lips. NC44.


so pretty I need to start wearing mines more   





mosha010 said:


> I got a message from [@]HerGreyness[/@]:   Relentlessly red. "you know whose lips they belong to w xoxo for my ladies stay beautiful!"


ummmmmm hergreyness when u coming back miss u


Dominique33 said:


> *Dior 999*


stunning I love love this color    





burghchick said:


> Oops, I think I posted a dupe.  Here's the Lorde lipstick, photo taken in direct sun.


 Love one of my fave lippie this year  





cakewannaminaj said:


> MAC - Saint Germain lipstick & Viva Glam Nicki 2 lipglass - no liner


this is stunning    





cakewannaminaj said:


> Melt Cosmetics "By Starlight"


i need I love it   





Dolly Snow said:


> Love it





Sandy072 said:


> Nyx hot pink liner & toying around nc20


love   





pinkfizz said:


> Mac red balloon and embrace me lip liner


stunning


NaomiH said:


> MAC Viva Glam Nicki 1 (satin) lined with Lasting Sensation lip pencil and Heroine lip pencil in inner corners over pale mauve lips. NC44


so beautiful


Dominique33 said:


> Estée Lauder Pure Color in " Alluring Pink " ( a soft colour this time lol ), for our challenge, today I wore Nars Niagara which is brighter and coral !


 Love  





ladyd12 said:


> MAC Lady Danger lipstick w/ MAC Chicory lipliner, NW45


love   





NaomiH said:


> Wore Lady Danger today in honor of HG.  MAC Lady Danger (matte), no liner over pale mauve lips. NC44


 Love  





NaomiH said:


> MAC Crosswires (cremesheen), no liner over pale mauve lips. NC44


i need stunning    





Dominique33 said:


> *Givenchy Fuchsia Irrésistible*  A colour that HG would love I think.


 Love I need


CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The long-coveted NARS Train Bleu. No liner. Featuring chubby post-wisdom teeth removal cheeks and a place on my forhead that has been there for a MONTH plus a bad hair day!!! Oii


so pretty   





missfabulousxo said:


> :new: Mac Heroine lipstick, no lipliner. Mac NC45:addict:


o so pretty


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 14, 2014)

Okay I been mia from this thread sorry if I missed anybody everybody looking beautiful as always miss u hergreyness come back


----------



## katred (Jun 14, 2014)

missfabulousxo said:


> Mac Heroine lipstick, no lipliner. Mac NC45








 to you and your lovely purple lips. Heroine is killah on you. 


  Although I didn't stick to all bright corals this week, I did pull out quite a few that I hadn't worn in a while. I posted a pic of Lancome Corset earlier in the week, which is one of my most favourite corals EVER. Also wore Fusion Pink, which is kinda coral, although mostly pink, on me, to go to a show yesterday. 

  I went to snap a pic and the metro arrived, so it looks like I'm in a windstorm:





  You can't see the beautiful sheen that really endears this shade to me, but even in a phone pic, it's a great colour. 

  But my favourite moment of the week was that I actually got Vegas Volt to work on me. More than it has. I don't know if it's worth keeping a lipstick that looks good one out of every four or five times I wear it, but it is such a pretty colour, and it was the first orange/ coral I ever bought, so I'm kind of attached to it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'll feed GB to the birds! :haha:  I prefer my mattes by far, but I do like the MR for when I want colour without turning my lips into sand traps. lol


Lol sand traps are hot right now


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 15, 2014)

missfabulousxo said:


> :new: Mac Heroine lipstick, no lipliner. Mac NC45:addict:


Welcome and I love heroine


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 15, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> The long-coveted NARS Train Bleu. No liner. Featuring chubby post-wisdom teeth removal cheeks and a place on my forhead that has been there for a MONTH plus a bad hair day!!! Oii


It is a beautiful color on you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Chanel Rouge Coco Shine in Bohême*
> 
> *Bourjois Shine Edition  N°22* ( sunlight )


:hot: stunning colors


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 15, 2014)

missfabulousxo said:


> Mac Heroine lipstick, no lipliner. Mac NC45








Welcome

  Heroine looks very pretty and intense on you.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> stunning colors


Thank you Dolly,


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 15, 2014)

*Bobbi Brown Burnt Red *( layered )


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

missfabulousxo said:


> Mac Heroine lipstick, no lipliner. Mac NC45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you Glammy, you're too sweet!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

katred said:


> Your cheeks must be very lean normally, because I see no chubbiness. Wisdom tooth removal can be a hassle, but I found that it cured me of a perpetual headache I hadn't realised was there. Hope you're feeling similar relief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous Katred!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Bobbi Brown Burnt Red *( layered )


  LOVE!!!!! So pretty!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> LOVE!!!!! So pretty!


Thank you  I have just 1 Bobbi Brown lipstick but I might purchase others, the texture is really good IMO


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Armani 604 *( no lip liner, sorry I've just applied it very quickly )


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Armani 604* ( no lip liner, sorry I've just applied it very quickly )





Dominique33 said:


> *Bobbi Brown Burnt Red* ( layered )


Both look great on you


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Both look great on you


Thank you Dolly


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Armani 604 *( no lip liner, sorry I've just applied it very quickly )


  Stop making me want things Dominique! lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Stop making me want things Dominique! lol


  Lol but as you can see it is not perfect ( without a lip liner I would say it is not that good ) you don ´ t need it in a few words lol even if the colour is deep and pretty ))


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lol but as you can see it is not perfect ( without a lip liner I would say it is not that good ) you don ´ t need it in a few words lol even if the colour is deep and pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the anti-enabling! lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks for the anti-enabling! lol


  Euh yes I did my best lol  !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Euh yes I did my best lol !


----------



## ladyd12 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wearing Hi Jinks! CC w/ MAC Pink Lemonade lipglass, NW45


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Armani 604* ( no lip liner, sorry I've just applied it very quickly )


  So deep and gorgeous!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 16, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing Hi Jinks! CC w/ MAC Pink Lemonade lipglass, NW45


  This is very, very pretty on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 16, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing Hi Jinks! CC w/ MAC Pink Lemonade lipglass, NW45


Beautiful color


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 16, 2014)

katred said:


> CrimsonQuill157 said:
> 
> 
> > The long-coveted NARS Train Bleu. No liner. Featuring chubby post-wisdom teeth removal cheeks and a place on my forhead that has been there for a MONTH plus a bad hair day!!! Oii
> ...


  I love the coral/orange on you!  It looks great with your eyes and dark hair.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 16, 2014)

Katred, I love Lancome's Corset on you!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

Nars Tolède, a go-to pink lippie


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Nars Tolède, a go-to pink lippie


It is a beautiful pink on you


----------



## Calla88 (Jun 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Nars Tolède, a go-to pink lippie


As usual I really like this lipstick! Fantastic on you!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is a beautiful pink on you


  Thank you Dolly, it is really a go-to lipstick soft and so wearable office friendly too.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> As usual I really like this lipstick! Fantastic on you!


  Thank you. Calla, Tolède was probably underrated when it was released but it is wearable, the texture is very good, maybe not a must have but still pretty IMO,


----------



## katred (Jun 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lol but as you can see it is not perfect ( without a lip liner I would say it is not that good ) you don ´ t need it in a few words lol even if the colour is deep and pretty ))


  I'm not certain but I think this one is discontinued. 610, released last fall, is just a smidgen redder and the formula is a bit smoother. I am a big enough fan of dark purples that of course I needed both...


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

MAC RiRi Woo (retro matte, disco) over RRW liner. Pale mauve lips, NC44


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC RiRi Woo (retro matte, disco) over RRW liner. Pale mauve lips, NC44


  Gorgeous ! Definitely your colour !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you Dolly, it is really a go-to lipstick soft and so wearable office friendly too.


it is a good color on you! My office friendly and go to pink is Morning Rose. It just adds something to any look.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC RiRi Woo (retro matte, disco) over RRW liner. Pale mauve lips, NC44


Love RRW on you! A beautiful red! I regret skipping the liner.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Gorgeous ! Definitely your colour !


  Thank you ladies! I was going to skip the liner because I thought I had Cherry, but it turned out I didn't so I figured what the heck! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you ladies! I was going to skip the liner because I thought I had Cherry, but it turned out I didn't so I figured what the heck! lol


I need to find one at a CCO...because it'll be good to have...I don't have any red liners  Idk why I skipped when clearly it goes with the lipstick...and looks good with it too


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Idk why I skipped when clearly it goes with the lipstick...and looks good with it too


  I think Cherry is a near dupe which is why I was initially going to pass on RRW until I realized I didn't have Cherry. So that'd probably be a good one if you can't find RRW liner.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Here are Temptalia's swatches of the two. 
  Cherry:



  RRW:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Here are Temptalia's swatches of the two.  Cherry:
> 
> RRW:





NaomiH said:


> I think Cherry is a near dupe which is why I was initially going to pass on RRW until I realized I didn't have Cherry. So that'd probably be a good one if you can't find RRW liner.


Thanks roomie! Yea I see they look nearly identical. Now cherry is on my list! It may be easier to buy cherry than try and find RRW liner at a cco lol but I'll try still


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Thanks roomie! Yea I see they look nearly identical. Now cherry is on my list! It may be easier to buy cherry than try and find RRW liner at a cco lol but I'll try still


  It probably will, the only RiRi stuff I've seen was the smoked cocoa quad and Who's that chick so far that I can recall.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It probably will, the only RiRi stuff I've seen was the smoked cocoa quad and Who's that chick so far that I can recall.


I'll call around just to be sure. I wanted that quad but after I swatched it at a CCO I skipped. But that rose gold/pink packaging is


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I'll call around just to be sure. I wanted that quad but after I swatched it at a CCO I skipped. But that rose gold/pink packaging is


  Yeah it is a lot prettier than it looked in the promos pics. Yeah that quad is kinda lame, I swatched it a few times and it's just a total skiparoo


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Kiko Breezy Shine 06 ( lip gloss )*






*Yves Rocher Grand Rouge in Corail Etincelant *


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Kiko Breezy Shine 06 ( lip gloss )*
> 
> *Yves Rocher Grand Rouge in Corail Etincelant*


You always have the prettiest lippies


----------



## kirstw91 (Jun 17, 2014)

MAC insanely it (sheen supreme)  Im NW15


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You always have the prettiest lippies


Thank you Dolly. 

  I was not able to catch up, you mentioned *Cherry *?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you Dolly.   I was not able to catch up, you mentioned *Cherry* ?


Yes cherry l/l..being a good dupe for RRW l/l.....I don't have any red lipliners...I wear red but not always and need the perfect liner


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Yes cherry l/l..being a good dupe for RRW l/l.....I don't have any red lipliners...I wear red but not always and need the perfect liner


  Thank you, I don't use a lipliner but have you tried the neutral translucent one ( UD, or others ? )


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you, I don't use a lipliner but have you tried the neutral translucent one ( UD, or others ? )


  I have UD Ozone (clear) and really like it for use with lippies that don't have the longest wear to help prolong it and for ones that have a habit of migrating.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You always have the prettiest lippies


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


Thank you  In fact Yves Rocher lipsticks ( le Grand Rouge ) are very good, very close to high end ones and not as pricey as high end lippies


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you, I don't use a lipliner but have you tried the neutral translucent one ( UD, or others ? )


I haven't tried any UD ones! All I have is four liners lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I have UD Ozone (clear) and really like it for use with lippies that don't have the longest wear to help prolong it and for ones that have a habit of migrating.


I should buy such a neutral lipliner I think.  My makeups would be prettier ( some migrate out of the lips too )


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I should buy such a neutral lipliner I think.  My makeups would be prettier ( some migrate out of the lips too )


  The Ozone liner  would probably help with that and it doesn't change the colour at all which I really like because sometimes I like a colour just the way it is out of the tube!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 17, 2014)

Have some swatches of the lipsticks I own.  It's a long one. Apologies!





My natural lips. My skintone is NARS SG Siberia-ish. I have no idea what my match is in MAC.





NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Lodhi





Maybelline ColorSensational New Vivids - Shocking Coral





MAC Lipstick - Feed the Senses (LE)





Revlon Colorburst Lipstick - Soft Nude (DC)





MAC Lipstick - Up the Amp





Illamasqua Lipstick - Sangers





Victoria's Secret Perfect Lipstick - Stiletto (DC)





Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter - Sweet Tart





Revlon Colorburst Lipstick - True Red (DC)





MAC Lipstick - Instigator (LE at the time of original posting)





NYX Round Lipstick - Thalia





MAC Lipstick - Viva Glam II





Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter - Lollipop


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 17, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Have some swatches of the lipsticks I own.  It's a long one. Apologies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All so pretty one you


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 17, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter - Lollipop


  Pretty!!! VGII looks ways better on you than it does me!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank'ees!   VG2 is a long-time fave of mine.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter - Lollipop


  Very pretty !  Such great swatches. I love esp. the red, pink and purple lipsticks on you. The Ilamasqua one is your colour IMO. Revlon True Red too


----------



## ladyd12 (Jun 17, 2014)

Wearing MAC Sweet Experience lipstick and MAC Long Love Love w/ MAC Spice lipliner, NW45


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

MAC Heaux (retro matte) over RiRi Woo PLWP. Pale mauve lips, NC44


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Sweet Experience lipstick and MAC Long Love Love w/ MAC Spice lipliner, NW45


  Pretty!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 18, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Sweet Experience lipstick and   MAC Long Love Love w/ MAC Spice lipliner, NW45


  Lovely  and a pretty smile too .


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Heaux (retro matte) over RiRi Woo PLWP. Pale mauve lips, NC44


  A very pretty combo Halle , you look great. Heaux is so beautiful ! Bright colours are your colours I think.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> A very pretty combo Halle , you look great. Heaux is so beautiful ! Bright colours are your colours I think.


  Thank you Dominique! I'm definitely starting to like brights more than I used to, that's for sure!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Heaux (retro matte) over RiRi Woo PLWP. Pale mauve lips, NC44


Beautiful! You look so amazing in berry shades! Love heaux on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Beautiful! You look so amazing in berry shades! Love heaux on you!


  Thank you very much!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 18, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Sweet Experience lipstick and MAC Long Love Love w/ MAC Spice lipliner, NW45


Lovely


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Heaux (retro matte) over RiRi Woo PLWP. Pale mauve lips, NC44


:thud: heaux is stunning on you


----------



## ladyd12 (Jun 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Sweet Experience lipstick and MAC Long Love Love w/ MAC Spice lipliner, NW45
> ...





Dominique33 said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Sweet Experience lipstick and   MAC Long Love Love w/ MAC Spice lipliner, NW45
> ...





Dolly Snow said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Sweet Experience lipstick and MAC Long Love Love w/ MAC Spice lipliner, NW45
> ...


  Thank you guys so much!!!♡


----------



## ladyd12 (Jun 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Heaux (retro matte) over RiRi Woo PLWP. Pale mauve lips, NC44


  Lovely!!!♡


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you Dominique! I'm definitely starting to like brights more than I used to, that's for sure!


And brights were made for you, really !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> And brights were made for you, really !


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 18, 2014)

Today, my lipglosses and lipliners. (I also have NYX MegaShine Lip Gloss in Clear but I didn't swatch that one.)

*Lipglosses*





MAC Lustreglass - Flusterose





Buxom Lip Gloss - Dolly





NYX MegaShine Lip Gloss - Nude Pink





NYX MegaShine Lip Gloss - Beige





NYX MegaShine Lip Gloss - Natural





NYX MegaShine Lip Gloss - Juicy Pink (this is not very pigmented at all)





NYX MegaShine Lip Gloss - Dolly Pink

*Lipliners*





MAC Lipliner - Nightmoth





Prestige Waterproof Lipliner - True Red





Prestige Waterproof Lipliner - Andora





NYX Slim Lipliner - Baby Pink





NYX Slim Lipliner - Fuschia





NYX Slim Lipliner - Bloom





NYX Slim Lipliner - Plum





NYX Slim Lipliner - Deep Red (it's actually a smige darker than it looks)





NYX Slim Lipliner - Black Berry


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 18, 2014)

MAC Sin, no liner. Today is the first day I've worn makeup in what feels like ages! Something about my makeup feels off today but it's probably me being over critical.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Sin, no liner. Today is the first day I've worn makeup in what feels like ages! Something about my makeup feels off today but it's probably me being over critical.


*You look gorgeous ! Perfect.*


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Heaux (retro matte) over RiRi Woo PLWP. Pale mauve lips, NC44
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yep, reds really pop on you!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *You look gorgeous ! Perfect.*


Thank you!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Gorgeous!   I really love Lodhi! And you look great in reds!  Beautiful!   Pretty!   Looks great on you!  Yep, reds really pop on you!


  I second that, reds are great on Shelly


----------



## kirstw91 (Jun 18, 2014)

Mac mystical


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 18, 2014)

[@]Crimsonquill157[/@]thank you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 18, 2014)

kirstw91 said:


> Mac mystical


  Love it on you


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 18, 2014)

kirstw91 said:


> Mac mystical


  Wow, it looks totally different on you than I've seen it look on anyone else. Very pretty!


----------



## Sandy072 (Jun 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Heaux (retro matte) over RiRi Woo PLWP. Pale mauve lips, NC44


  Ok lady, reds are your color!!! Most ladies are lucky to find one or two reds that look good - literally every one that you post and every red combo looks awesome. :eyelove:  





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Sin, no liner. Today is the first day I've worn makeup in what feels like ages! Something about my makeup feels off today but it's probably me being over critical.


  Looks great! Read about your dental troubles over in the low buy thread. Hope you are feeling better, you look great!   





kirstw91 said:


> Mac mystical


  Super pretty! Looks much more red than on most people


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

Burberry Military Red 310, THE most classy Red ever IMO.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 19, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Ok lady, reds are your color!!! Most ladies are lucky to find one or two reds that look good - literally every one that you post and every red combo looks awesome. :eyelove: Looks great! Read about your dental troubles over in the low buy thread. Hope you are feeling better, you look great!  Super pretty! Looks much more red than on most people


Thank you very much, Sandy!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Burberry Military Red 310, THE most classy Red ever IMO.


Darn it Dominique, quit making me want things! :haha:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Darn it Dominique, quit making me want things! :haha:


  Not this time  because first of all you have the brand in the US ( and easy to find here Burberry was discontinued we find it online ! ) and most of all because it would be YOUR colour ! Me enabling : )? Euh yes this time definitely !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 19, 2014)

MAC Viva Glam 1, no liner, NC44 and pale mauve lips.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Not this time  because first of all you have the brand in the US ( and easy to find here Burberry was discontinued we find it online ! ) and most of all because it would be YOUR colour ! Me enabling : )? Euh yes this time definitely !


I might take a gander. lol


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sandy072 said:


> Ok lady, reds are your color!!! Most ladies are lucky to find one or two reds that look good - literally every one that you post and every red combo looks awesome. :eyelove: Looks great! Read about your dental troubles over in the low buy thread. Hope you are feeling better, you look great!  Super pretty! Looks much more red than on most people


  Thanks! Going back today... Not looking forward to it but at least it will be done.   





Dominique33 said:


> Burberry Military Red 310, THE most classy Red ever IMO.


  Perfect on you!  





NaomiH said:


> MAC Viva Glam 1, no liner, NC44 and pale mauve lips.


  Such a nice red! You rock some reds!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I might take a gander. lol


Yes do lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Burberry Military Red 310, THE most classy Red ever IMO.


damn another beautiful red!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> damn another beautiful red!


lol Dolly , thank you so much I think it's my favourite red lippie.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> lol Dolly , thank you so much I think it's my favourite red lippie.


It is really beautiful. I can tell why it is your fav lol. I need to post a pic soon of me in a red lippie on here


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Such a nice red! You rock some reds!


Yes she does ! And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 again, Happy Birthday Naomi, I wish you a lot of happiness and.... more red lippies !!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Dior Jelly Lip Pen *( LE, summer 2013 ) in Ilhabela

  It looks sheer, it is but it wears quite long in fact.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 19, 2014)

OCC Lip Tar in Butch. I like it better in real life than in the pic but either way I'm sold on lip tars now.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> OCC Lip Tar in Butch. I like it better in real life than in the pic but either way I'm sold on lip tars now.


  Oh I really like that on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> OCC Lip Tar in Butch. I like it better in real life than in the pic but either way I'm sold on lip tars now.


I need it! Love it on you


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> OCC Lip Tar in Butch. I like it better in real life than in the pic but either way I'm sold on lip tars now.


  Gorgeous. ! Blue lippies were also made for you I think . It is really very pretty. I don ´t know if I would dare ( at my age lol ) but why not ! OCC is a great brand, I love their products and their values too. We don ´t have the brand here but they ship internationally. Lip tars are just fab !


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> OCC Lip Tar in Butch. I like it better in real life than in the pic but either way I'm sold on lip tars now.


Very beautiful I NEED this now its stunning on u


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Jun 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> OCC Lip Tar in Butch. I like it better in real life than in the pic but either way I'm sold on lip tars now.


  Okay I need this in my life, It looks especially flattering with your eye color.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Thanks! Going back today... Not looking forward to it but at least it will be done.  Perfect on you! Such a nice red! You rock some reds!


Thanks doll!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes she does ! And arty2:  again, Happy Birthday Naomi, I wish you a lot of happiness and.... more red lippies !!!!


Thank you! :kiss:


----------



## Rainbunny (Jun 19, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Sin, no liner. Today is the first day I've worn makeup in what feels like ages! Something about my makeup feels off today but it's probably me being over critical.





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> OCC Lip Tar in Butch. I like it better in real life than in the pic but either way I'm sold on lip tars now.


  Wow, are you ever pulling off those colours well! Very pretty.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 19, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Okay I need this in my life, It looks especially flattering with your eye color.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Rainbunny*
> 
> ...


  Thanks so much y'all!


----------



## pinkfizz (Jun 20, 2014)

MAC silly lipstick and liner


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 20, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> MAC silly lipstick and liner


  What a pretty colour on you!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 20, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> MAC silly lipstick and liner


Very pink, very pretty ! I love that colour on you.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Givenchy Rouge Interdit in Rose Sensation *( LE spring 2014 ),  Artificial Lighting


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Givenchy Rouge Interdit in Rose Sensation *( LE spring 2014 ),  Artificial Lighting


  Very pretty!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you : ) It looks like this, very bright but much sheerer on the lips !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you : ) It looks like this, very bright but much sheerer on the lips !


----------



## MACina (Jun 20, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> MAC silly lipstick and liner


 
  Gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I need to wear Silly again!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Givenchy Rouge Interdit in Rose Sensation *( LE spring 2014 ),  Artificial Lighting


  I love the duochrome look of this.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 20, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Pretty, and goes great with your blush!
> 
> 
> I love the duochrome look of this.


In fact it's not a duochrome one but it adapts to the pigmentation of the lips ( better say it is supposed to do so ).


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> In fact it's not a duochrome one but it adapts to the pigmentation of the lips ( better say it is supposed to do so ).


Ahh it may have been the coloring on my computer. At first look I thought I saw a blue sheen but I don't see it as much now. It's very pretty regardless!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Givenchy Rouge Interdit in Rose Sensation *( LE spring 2014 ),  Artificial Lighting
> This one is so pretty
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *pinkfizz*
> ...


  I wish Silly looked like this on me. 
  It looks extra beautiful on you!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


Don't tell me I enabled again lol, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Honestly it's not a must-have, nice for spring/summer though but NOT a must-have lol ( true )


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Don't tell me I enabled again lol,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Not enabled, just admiring. lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 20, 2014)

*MAC Dramatic Encounter *


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Not enabled, just admiring. lol


This is a comfort lol, because enabling euh not for me, is it ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Thank you Naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> This is a comfort lol, because enabling euh not for me, is it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *MAC Dramatic Encounter*


  Gorgeous! I love this lipstick! I managed to snag one off the CB and it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 20, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I love this lipstick! I managed to snag one off the CB and it's one of my favorites.


Thank you   Dramatic Encounter is one of my fav too, it deserves its name !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *MAC Dramatic Encounter *


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *MAC Dramatic Encounter *


  Love this one on you! A sexy vampy lip


----------



## katred (Jun 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *MAC Dramatic Encounter*


  This shade literally made me gasp. I think I've mentioned (a few hundred times on every specktra thread) what a huge dark lip fan I am. How did I miss this one?


----------



## VelvetLips (Jun 21, 2014)

MAC Russian Red on NW 10ish skin, pale pink lips,no liner  Definitely my go-to red


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 21, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> MAC Russian Red on NW 10ish skin, pale pink lips,no liner  Definitely my go-to red


Looks lovely!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 21, 2014)

MAC By Design   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  MAC Morning Rose


----------



## VelvetLips (Jun 21, 2014)

A couple of days ago my grandma asked me where I get those pretty lipsticks that I always wear.  told her they're MAC and she asked me to go lipstick shopping with her sometime soon because she's looking for a beautiful lipstick that lasts as long as mine do  We went to my MAC store together and got Russian Red and Twig for her. She loves them and is rocking both shades!






 and I recruit people!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 21, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> MAC Russian Red on NW 10ish skin, pale pink lips,no liner  Definitely my go-to red


  Very classy on you  i love the colour a blue toned one, really pretty !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 21, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> A couple of days ago my grandma asked me where I get those pretty lipsticks that I always wear.  told her they're MAC and she asked me to go lipstick shopping with her sometime soon because she's looking for a beautiful lipstick that lasts as long as mine do  We went to my MAC store together and got Russian Red and Twig for her. She loves them and is rocking both shades!   :addict:  and I recruit people!


  Great ! Nice that your grandma picked up a MAC lipstick   Recruit LOL !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 21, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> A couple of days ago my grandma asked me where I get those pretty lipsticks that I always wear.  told her they're MAC and she asked me to go lipstick shopping with her sometime soon because she's looking for a beautiful lipstick that lasts as long as mine do  We went to my MAC store together and got Russian Red and Twig for her. She loves them and is rocking both shades!   :addict:  and I recruit people!


What a cute story!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 21, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> A couple of days ago my grandma asked me where I get those pretty lipsticks that I always wear.  told her they're MAC and she asked me to go lipstick shopping with her sometime soon because she's looking for a beautiful lipstick that lasts as long as mine do  We went to my MAC store together and got Russian Red and Twig for her. She loves them and is rocking both shades!   :addict:  and I recruit people!


Adorable story! Your grandma sounds like a cool lady


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 21, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> MAC Russian Red on NW 10ish skin, pale pink lips,no liner  Definitely my go-to red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They both look lovely, but I really like Morning Rose on you!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 21, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Gorgeous!   They both look lovely, but I really like Morning Rose on you!


  Thank you,  I was not able to capture By Design very properly, it is much more pretty IRL in fact, on the pic it looks pale, it is really différent IRL, many MAC lippies are thus I think, it is quite impossible to capture their Beauty )


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Nars 413 BLKR*


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love this one on you! A sexy vampy lip


Yes Dolly thank you, I am ready for man candy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* LOL*


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 21, 2014)

katred said:


> This shade literally made me gasp. I think I've mentioned (a few hundred times on every specktra thread) what a huge dark lip fan I am. How did I miss this one?


I have just swatched *Nars 413 BLKR, I* don't know if it's still available but it's quite dark ( not as much as Dramatic Encounter but the texture is semi-matte, it wears very long )


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I have just swatched *Nars 413 BLKR, I* don't know if it's still available but it's quite dark ( not as much as Dramatic Encounter but the texture is semi-matte, it wears very long )


  It is available. I've been seriously debating it but I've never spent that much on one lipstick before (I got Train Bleu on sale).  It's very pretty...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 21, 2014)

1) MAC  Prince Noir
  2) MAC Smoked Purple
  3) MAC Hang-Up
  4) Nars 413 BLKR

  Maybe Hang-Up would be an option, even if it is really different from the Nars one.

  ( Just swatches for comparisons )


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes Dolly thank you, I am ready for man candy * LOL*


Lol vampy lips and some man candy..just the best things in life :lol:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol vampy lips and some man candy..just the best things in life :lol:


  LOL Dolly so true, the best things ever in Life ! ))))


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 21, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> A couple of days ago my grandma asked me where I get those pretty lipsticks that I always wear.  told her they're MAC and she asked me to go lipstick shopping with her sometime soon because she's looking for a beautiful lipstick that lasts as long as mine do  We went to my MAC store together and got Russian Red and Twig for her. She loves them and is rocking both shades!   :addict:  and I recruit people!


Awwwww grandma getting her mac on too cute


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> 1) MAC  Prince Noir 2) MAC Smoked Purple 3) MAC Hang-Up 4) Nars 413 BLKR  Maybe Hang-Up would be an option, even if it is really different from the Nars one.  ( Just swatches for comparisons )


Dominique your lippie collection has to be amazing u have some of the best lippie and u always look great rocking them


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 21, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Dominique your lippie collection has to be amazing u have some of the best lippie and u always look great rocking them


Thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so much !


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 22, 2014)

mac pillowtalk no liner one of my fave and easy to wear nudes excuse the rest of my face mascara running lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 22, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac pillowtalk no liner one of my fave and easy to wear nudes excuse the rest of my face mascara running lol


  It is pretty  Easy to wear and it goes very well with your eye makeup, I love the combo. " running "? It does not show at all.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 22, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It is pretty  Easy to wear and it goes very well with your eye makeup, I love the combo. " running "? It does not show at all.


Thanks so much


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Jun 22, 2014)

Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet #42 L'Eclatante


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 22, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac pillowtalk no liner one of my fave and easy to wear nudes excuse the rest of my face mascara running lol


  Beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 22, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet #42 L'Eclatante


  This color is stunning


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 23, 2014)

Gorgeous on you ! Almost a neon Chanel lippie 

*Nars Shrinagar*






*Dior Rose Crinoline*


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in l'Eclatante *( swatched on my hand just to show you the colour ). The texture is buttery, quite different from the Rouges Allure.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 23, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in l'Eclatante *( swatched on my hand just to show you the colour ). The texture is buttery, quite different from the Rouges Allure.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 23, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>


Beautiful on Cakewannaminaj, l'Eclatante is truly bright,  an unusual  bold shade for Chanel !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 23, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Gorgeous on you ! Almost a neon Chanel lippie  *Nars Shrinagar*
> 
> *Dior Rose Crinoline*





Dominique33 said:


> *Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet in l'Eclatante* ( swatched on my hand just to show you the colour ). The texture is buttery, quite different from the Rouges Allure.


 you have the most sexy lipsticks and makes me want them badly...especially Dior Rose Crinoline


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> you have the most sexy lipsticks and makes me want them badly...especially Dior Rose Crinoline


Thank you Dolly, I don't know if Rose Crinoline is permanent or LE though, I think ( and hope ) you can find it in the US.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jun 23, 2014)

not really a lip swatch,(sorry sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but i've been between strip poker and sounds like noise all week, so here's one of strip poker.. its just the best nude i've used thus far. about every other one i've tried just looks super brown. 




  and here's sounds like noise! i've been obsessed with it lately, and figured you all need to know about it. excuse the blush- it was applied a bit heavily, as it was new and more pigmented than i imagined 



  also- i ordered hautecore from someone in the CB.... so i can't WAIT to post that one haha


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 23, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> not really a lip swatch,(sorry sorry! :shock: ) but i've been between strip poker and sounds like noise all week, so here's one of strip poker.. its just the best nude i've used thus far. about every other one i've tried just looks super brown.
> 
> and here's sounds like noise! i've been obsessed with it lately, and figured you all need to know about it. excuse the blush- it was applied a bit heavily, as it was new and more pigmented than i imagined


You look beautiful in both lipsticks! They suit you perfectly


----------



## VelvetLips (Jun 23, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet #42 L'Eclatante


  How are your lips just so perfectly shaped? Beautiful! Full and symmetrical.. I'm jealous!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 24, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> not really a lip swatch,(sorry sorry! :shock: ) but i've been between strip poker and sounds like noise all week, so here's one of strip poker.. its just the best nude i've used thus far. about every other one i've tried just looks super brown.
> 
> and here's sounds like noise! i've been obsessed with it lately, and figured you all need to know about it. excuse the blush- it was applied a bit heavily, as it was new and more pigmented than i imagined     also- i ordered hautecore from someone in the CB.... so i can't WAIT to post that one haha


  So pretty!  Sounds like Noise looks a little meh in the tube but is so pretty on!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 24, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> not really a lip swatch,(sorry sorry! :shock: ) but i've been between strip poker and sounds like noise all week, so here's one of strip poker.. its just the best nude i've used thus far. about every other one i've tried just looks super brown.
> 
> and here's sounds like noise! i've been obsessed with it lately, and figured you all need to know about it. excuse the blush- it was applied a bit heavily, as it was new and more pigmented than i imagined     also- i ordered hautecore from someone in the CB.... so i can't WAIT to post that one haha


Love both on you and am semi jealous of how good SLN looks on you! Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 24, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> How are your lips just so perfectly shaped? Beautiful! Full and symmetrical.. I'm jealous!


  Agreed


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 24, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> not really a lip swatch,(sorry sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Strip Poker looks like your perfect nude - almost making me regret skipping! And SLN pops!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jun 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Strip Poker looks like your perfect nude - almost making me regret skipping! And SLN pops!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks everyone!!! i wish i was around when all about orange came out... last year seems to have been the year of orange! if you have any suggestions of oranges and corals for me to hunt down... let me know!! hahah.

  and i totally agree that @cakewannaminaj has probably the most perfect lips i've seen so far!





  my skin is really bad here. i had an allergic reaction to a few things sooo.. meh. i texted this to a friend, so you guys get to see too. occ stained gloss in 'new wave.'




  mac craving. i never ever wear this. i back2mac'ed for it. i wanted plumful, but the girl convinced me this was better because the colors are similar but this is amplified. idk why i listened; i love lustres. whatever. i should start, it really isn't that bad. i feel like its super dark on me, but if i weren't so fair it'd be a my lips but slightly berrier shade. haha.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 24, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> thanks everyone!!! i wish i was around when all about orange came out... last year seems to have been the year of orange! if you have any suggestions of oranges and corals for me to hunt down... let me know!! hahah.  and i totally agree that @cakewannaminaj  has probably the most perfect lips i've seen so far!
> 
> my skin is really bad here. i had an allergic reaction to a few things sooo.. meh. i texted this to a friend, so you guys get to see too. occ stained gloss in 'new wave.'
> 
> mac craving. i never ever wear this. i back2mac'ed for it. i wanted plumful, but the girl convinced me this was better because the colors are similar but this is amplified. idk why i listened; i love lustres. whatever. i should start, it really isn't that bad. i feel like its super dark on me, but if i weren't so fair it'd be a my lips but slightly berrier shade. haha.


You are so adorable. And the all about orange lippies are now perm at counters and all stores too...so you can check those out anytime


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 24, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet #42 L'Eclatante


This is one of my favorite lipsticks of all time. Looks amazing on your lips!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are so adorable. And the all about orange lippies are now perm at counters and all stores too...so you can check those out anytime


  all of them!? eek!! i have a few, but i thought there were others. i'll have to look again!! <3 <3 <3 good thing i don't want anything from moody blooms...

  but want everything from matte lips and novel romance.....


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 24, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> thanks everyone!!! i wish i was around when all about orange came out... last year seems to have been the year of orange! if you have any suggestions of oranges and corals for me to hunt down... let me know!! hahah.
> 
> and i totally agree that @cakewannaminaj has probably the most perfect lips i've seen so far!
> 
> ...


I LOVE the OCC lip tar on you--orange lippies are definitely your color! You need to try Reel Sexy or Sushi Kiss! And you are rockin those glasses girl! Love it! Hope that the class is going well!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 24, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> all of them!? eek!! i have a few, but i thought there were others. i'll have to look again!!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jun 24, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> I LOVE the OCC lip tar on you--orange lippies are definitely your color! You need to try Reel Sexy or Sushi Kiss! And you are rockin those glasses girl! Love it! Hope that the class is going well!
> i just submitted grades 3 hours ago! i already miss it!!!! it was lit from the civil war until present day, so they were really happy with the selections. they were a great group too- lots and lots of relevant discussion. i had all remedial classes last semester (not much for them to discuss), so this was a really refreshing change.
> 
> i am making a note of both of those!
> ...


  AH! yay!!! i have 2 of them (sweet and sour, flamingo). i feel like i hear a LOT of good things about sushi kiss, so that's probably next!
  so then here's my AAO to buy list (i only took off tangerine dream because the swatches i've seen are really yellow-y looking so nope! i've heard t&t is similar to SLN.. but whatever lol)
*Tarte & Trendy* - Bright neutral orange cream (Lustre)
*Neon Orange* - Bright orange (Amplified Cream)
*Sushi Kiss* - Mid-tone coral cream (Satin)
*Razzledazzler* - Light cream peach (Lustre)

(and reel sexy  )


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 24, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> not really a lip swatch,(sorry sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very pretty on you  and perfect for the orange week !


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 25, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> lipstickaddict said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE the OCC lip tar on you--orange lippies are definitely your color! You need to try Reel Sexy or Sushi Kiss! And you are rockin those glasses girl! Love it! Hope that the class is going well!
> ...


  If you like Orange you will like Neon Orange.  There is also Morange and Vegas Volt.  Sushi Kiss is a lighter colored orange on me, and it looks like we have similar skin tones.  I've put it aside to wear when I have a little bit of color to my skin, otherwise I think it might be too light and look a bit like "highlighter lips."


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 25, 2014)

Russian Red on one and MAC Red on the other.  I can't remember which is which.   I'm around NW15 with medium pink-toned lips.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Russian Red on one and MAC Red on the other.  I can't remember which is which.   I'm around NW15 with medium pink-toned lips.


  Beautiful  Two Red lippies and such pretty ones


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 25, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Russian Red on one and MAC Red on the other.  I can't remember which is which.   I'm around NW15 with medium pink-toned lips.


 love


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

Ruby from Pedro Lourenço collection, I nearly skipped it but restock  ! On the online store. Very wearable and intense too IMO


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Ruby from Pedro Lourenço collection, I nearly skipped it but restock  ! On the online store. Very wearable and intense too IMO


Such a wonderful red  looks really intense and love that.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 25, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> i just submitted grades 3 hours ago! i already miss it!!!! it was lit from the civil war until present day, so they were really happy with the selections. they were a great group too- lots and lots of relevant discussion. i had all remedial classes last semester (not much for them to discuss), so this was a really refreshing change.
> 
> i am making a note of both of those!
> 
> ...


Great to hear, and glad you are done already  Hopefully you can get a nice little break now before next semester! Condensed classes are great for that 
  So glad that they have made so many of AAO lipsticks permanent! Sushi Kiss is quite similar to Reel Sexy---I personally prefer RS, but it was LE and isn't that easy to find nowadays. SK is a great alternative and you can B2M for it as well! I love Razzledazzler and Neon Orange too! Am sure they will all look fantastic on you.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Such a wonderful red  looks really intense and love that.


  Thank you Dolly  to me it is a bit similar to Estée Lauder Vengeful Red but I love it too, I will Check that out when I am back from à walk ! Ruby is a pretty colour Pedro collection is a great one, the next one here is Moody Blooms this time I will skip !


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


  Pretty!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

MAC Glam (matte), no liner on pale mauve lips. NC44


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Glam (matte), no liner on pale mauve lips. NC44


  Gorgeous on you, definitely ONE ( because you have many ^^) of your colours ! I love it, the matte texture suits you so well.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Gorgeous on you, definitely ONE ( because you have many ^^) of your colours ! I love it, the matte texture suits you so well.


  Merci Dominique! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







  (Just brought out one of the two French words I know. lol)


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Merci Dominique! :bouquet:   That is so nice  Naomi  Thank you !    (Just brought out one of the two French words I know. lol)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Glam (matte), no liner on pale mauve lips. NC44


Damn it roomie! You look stunning but now I want Glam :haha:


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Glam (matte), no liner on pale mauve lips. NC44


love love stunning on u


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Damn it roomie! You look stunning but now I want Glam :haha:


its was still up on mac site a few days ago I was going to order it


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Damn it roomie! You look stunning but now I want Glam








http://www.maccosmetics.com/whats_new/12670/New-Collections/MAC-By-Request/index.tmpl


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

burghchick said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> love love stunning on u


  Thank you ladies!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> oke: http://www.maccosmetics.com/whats_new/12670/New-Collections/MAC-By-Request/index.tmpl


Lol o lord seeing how beautiful u look in it is really tempting me too


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Lol o lord seeing how beautiful u look in it is really tempting me too


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Lol o lord seeing how beautiful u look in it is really tempting me too


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> http://www.maccosmetics.com/whats_new/12670/New-Collections/MAC-By-Request/index.tmpl


  Enabler lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Enabler lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just had to do a bit of enabling today. lol I'm sure it'd be lovely on you if did decide to order. :flower:





Dominique33 said:


> It's truly gorgeous, it's available here I am not the only one to enable here !  :sigh: :haha:


awwwww thanks


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I just had to do a bit of enabling today. lol I'm sure it'd be lovely on you if did decide to order.








Yes" a bit of enabling"  lol, the fact is that it's a beautiful lipstick !  Really gorgeous on you, and some MAC colours are so unique, incredibly unique in fact.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes" a bit of enabling"  lol, the fact is that it's a beautiful lipstick !  Really gorgeous on you, and some MAC colours are so unique, incredibly unique in fact.


  I think it's taking the place of RiRi Woo as my holy grail red.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I think it's taking the place of RiRi Woo as my holy grail red.


Both look great on you, Riri Woo is very bright and not very office friendly IMO, Glam is more muted but clearly beautiful.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Both look great on you, Riri Woo is very bright and not very office friendly IMO, Glam is more muted but clearly beautiful.


  I wear RRW to work all the time! Heroine too!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wear RRW to work all the time! Heroine too!


Great then, you are right to do so ! Today I went for a walk wearing Ruby from the Pedro collection, well I was stared at
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




like that lol,  but this morning for the challenge I was wearing an Estée Lauder one, no staring lol. People here stare a lot, it's awful really !


----------



## pinkfizz (Jun 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What a pretty colour on you!





Dominique33 said:


> Very pink, very pretty ! I love that colour on you.





MACina said:


> Gorgeous :eyelove:    I need to wear Silly again!





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Pretty, and goes great with your blush!   I love the duochrome look of this.





Dolly Snow said:


> This one is so pretty  I wish Silly looked like this on me.  It looks extra beautiful on you!


   Thank you ladies you're all so kind!


----------



## pinkfizz (Jun 26, 2014)

Mac boldly bare liner and velvet teddy lipstick


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> Mac boldly bare liner and velvet teddy lipstick


  Love this combo on you! You are so pretty!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> Mac boldly bare liner and velvet teddy lipstick


  Love the combo


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> Mac boldly bare liner and velvet teddy lipstick


Lovely


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Clinique High Impact in RSV pink* ( it's quite old, 3 or 4 years but it's still one of my fav pink lippie ever )


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 26, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Ruby from Pedro Lourenço collection, I nearly skipped it but restock  ! On the online store. Very wearable and intense too IMO





NaomiH said:


> MAC Glam (matte), no liner on pale mauve lips. NC44


  Loving the red lippies, so beautiful on both of you.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 26, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Clinique High Impact in RSV pink* ( it's quite old, 3 or 4 years but it's still one of my fav pink lippie ever )


  That is gorgeous!  I love a nice pink lippie when I'm not in the mood to be stared at.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Clinique High Impact in RSV pink* ( it's quite old, 3 or 4 years but it's still one of my fav pink lippie ever )


  Love this colour!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 26, 2014)

Here is New York Apple especially for @Peachtwist


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

burghchick said:


>


  Oh that's beautiful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Clinique High Impact in RSV pink* ( it's quite old, 3 or 4 years but it's still one of my fav pink lippie ever )


Love this one


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Here is New York Apple especially for @Peachtwist


Geez that's stunning


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 26, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> Mac boldly bare liner and velvet teddy lipstick


 this is gorgeous! I really need to pick up that lip pencil.   





Dominique33 said:


> *Clinique High Impact in RSV pink* ( it's quite old, 3 or 4 years but it's still one of my fav pink lippie ever )


 Beautiful!  





burghchick said:


> Here is New York Apple especially for @Peachtwist


  If New York Apple looked like that on me I would wear it all the time. Wow.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2014)

burghchick said:


>


Very classy ! It looks perfect on you ( much better than on me ! )


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2014)

*MAC Heavenly Hybrid *( quite sheer on me )


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *MAC Heavenly Hybrid* ( quite sheer on me )


I love it on you. It appears more pink than purple on you.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love it on you. It appears more pink than purple on you.


  Thank you.  A Fantasy of Flowers lippies are lovely not very pigmented or better say intense but so nice for spring and summer they feel lightweight on the lips IMO


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jun 26, 2014)

tough in mac hautecore ... i think i mentioned i hunted this one down. i was very excited to share


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 26, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> tough in mac hautecore ... i think i mentioned i hunted this one down. i was very excited to share


  Love hautecore! So damn pretty on you


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 26, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> tough in mac hautecore ... i think i mentioned i hunted this one down. i was very excited to share


Gorgeous on you! Now I'm totally kidding about this, but you can teach gothic lit and totally wear this to class! Okay cheesy. I'm joking. It totally looks great!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jun 26, 2014)

lipstickaddict said:


> Gorgeous on you! Now I'm totally kidding about this, but you can teach *gothic lit and totally wear this to class*! Okay cheesy. I'm joking. It totally looks great!


  thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i definitely tried to rationalize wearing it. hahaha


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 26, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> tough in mac hautecore ... i think i mentioned i hunted this one down. i was very excited to share


Love, love it!!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 26, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *MAC Heavenly Hybrid* ( quite sheer on me )


  I love this lippe, so pretty!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 26, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> tough in mac hautecore ... i think i mentioned i hunted this one down. i was very excited to share


  You look great in this!


----------



## geeko (Jun 27, 2014)

Mac pink pigeon lipstick matte finish no lip liner


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 27, 2014)

geeko said:


>


  Gorgeous Geeko!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 27, 2014)

geeko said:


> Mac pink pigeon lipstick matte finish no lip liner


  Very classy it looks gorgeous on you !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 27, 2014)

geeko said:


> Mac pink pigeon lipstick matte finish no lip liner


Beautiful Geeko


----------



## geeko (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank u ladies, haven't been posting here for quite some time ... hope all of u are well XD


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 28, 2014)

D&G Monica collection, in Attractive Monica


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> D&G Monica collection, in Attractive Monica


That red is stunning :thud:  It looks so rich! Is the formula matte or cream?


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> D&G Monica collection, in Attractive Monica


Gorgeous!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That red is stunning :thud:  It looks so rich! Is the formula matte or cream?


  Thank you  It is a deep creamy texture, much deeper than some high end ones IMO. It is my first D&G lippie !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Gorgeous!


  Thank you Naomi


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It looks really lovely on!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you Dolly, honestly I would really recommand it ( colour, pigments and texture ) much more than the Armani ones or the UD ones which lack subtlety compared to that one . I love them too, but the D&G one is beyond my expectations


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 28, 2014)

Kiko 511  The texture is smooth but it does not wear so long . Migrates ouf the lips too ( a primer is useful. ) not pricey less than 10€. Still good IMO


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 28, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> tough in mac hautecore ... i think i mentioned i hunted this one down. i was very excited to share


  I love that lipstick on you !


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *MAC Heavenly Hybrid* ( quite sheer on me )


Very beautiful I need


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 28, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Very beautiful I need


Thank you Glam
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, you need it ? I hope you will find it soon


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 28, 2014)

Nars Velvet Gloss pencil in Mexican Rose.  I forgot how much I love this color.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 28, 2014)

burghchick said:


>


That looks like a really beautiful lipstick--and perfect with your coloring! And I love the name too!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 29, 2014)

Guerlain Rouge G extrait de rouge in Luxure


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 29, 2014)

Black Up n• 31 ( old version  2011 )


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 29, 2014)

Chanel Rouge Allure Pirate + Nars gloss in Rouge Tribal ( my 1st combo I think lol )


----------



## pinkfizz (Jun 29, 2014)

MAC Diva no liner


----------



## MACina (Jun 29, 2014)

geeko said:


>








  geeko, you always make me speechless! You are sooooooooo beautiful


----------



## MACina (Jun 29, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> MAC Diva no liner


 
  Gorgeous


----------



## MACina (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love hautecore! So damn pretty on you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Chanel Rouge Allure Pirate + Nars gloss in Rouge Tribal ( my 1st combo I think lol )





Dominique33 said:


> Black Up n• 31 ( old version  2011 )





Dominique33 said:


> Guerlain Rouge G extrait de rouge in Luxure





Dominique33 said:


> Kiko 511  The texture is smooth but it does not wear so long . Migrates ouf the lips too ( a primer is useful. ) not pricey less than 10€. Still good IMO


Beautiful lipstick overload :hot:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> MAC Diva no liner


Beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Nars Velvet Gloss pencil in Mexican Rose.  I forgot how much I love this color.


I keep saying I am going to buy this one and never do. It is so beautiful on you


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 29, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> MAC Diva no liner


  Beautiful. It goes very well with your skin and your outfit, !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Nars Velvet Gloss pencil in Mexican Rose.  I forgot how much I love this color.


  Lovely  such a pretty colour !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I keep saying I am going to buy this one and never do. It is so beautiful on you


  You need it Dolly  and I am not enabling at all lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You need it Dolly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  perhaps for my birthday! Lol I enjoy a bit of enabling


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> perhaps for my birthday! Lol I enjoy a bit of enabling








LOL you know that I am talented at enabling, just a bit of course. I hope for you that you will get plenty of lippies for your birthday !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL you know that I am talented at enabling, just a bit of course. I hope for you that you will get plenty of lippies for your birthday !


  I better or everyone will hear about it lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 29, 2014)

lol yes, ( very ) possibly !


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Nars Velvet Gloss pencil in Mexican Rose.  I forgot how much I love this color.
> ...


  It looks brighter IRL than this picture.  Taking pics in the daylight seems to wash a lot of color out.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 29, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> MAC Diva no liner


  Love a dark lippie!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 29, 2014)

@pinkfizz you inspired me to dig out my Nars Velvet Matte pencil in Damned


----------



## breatheonbeat (Jun 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


>


  love that on you! and what did you highlight your cupid's bow with? i love it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> @pinkfizz you inspired me to dig out my Nars Velvet Matte pencil in Damned


so pretty


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 30, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > @pinkfizz you inspired me to dig out my Nars Velvet Matte pencil in Damned
> ...


  I think it's highlighted with my oily skin!  Hahaha. It's so freaking hot and humid where I am.  It's making me a irritable bitch.  I hate feeling sticky and hot.  The window a/c from the bedroom isn't cooling the bathroom much at all.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 30, 2014)

MAC Pure Héroïne


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 30, 2014)

Kiko 03 ( White packaging LE )


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 30, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> MAC Pure Héroïne





Dominique33 said:


> Kiko 03 ( White packaging LE )


Both are great on you!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Both are great on you!


   Thank you  I love Pure Heroine, it is very différent from Héroine, as for the Kiko one I use a tissue to make it more "matte " ( it has a satin finish very creamy texture ) and layered it just a little bit after.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 30, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> MAC Pure Héroïne


Beautiful I love love ph it looks beautiful on u


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 30, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> MAC Diva no liner


i never wanted diva unti now looks stunning on u I must get now


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 30, 2014)

help needs help name this pink lippie it looks so beautiful  wondering what mac lipstick looks like this color


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> help needs help name this pink lippie it looks so beautiful wondering what mac lipstick looks like this color


  St, Germain maybe?


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 30, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> St, Germain maybe?


Thanks naomi I'm going to look up swatches of st Germain my friend has sg and she loves it


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 30, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Thanks naomi I'm going to look up swatches of st Germain my friend has sg and she loves it


  You're welcome! It looks close to me in colour from SG swatches I've seen.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 30, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Beautiful I love love ph it looks beautiful on u


Thank you Glam
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  ( Purple lippies look absolutely gorgeous on you )


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 30, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you Glam:bouquet:  ( Purple lippies look absolutely gorgeous on you )


Awwwwww thanks Dominique u rocking that purple as well I'm blushing


----------



## Stela Sequin (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi girls, I'm back! Last I bought *Sweet Experience* from Playland collection...
  I am NW10.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Stela Sequin said:


> Hi girls, I'm back! Last I bought *Sweet Experience* from Playland collection...
> I am NW10.


  Oh that looks beautiful on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Don't think I've posted these here! Sorry about the pic spam! 

  MAC Dodgy Girl with Heroine Liner



  MAC Relentlessly Red, retro matte, no liner



  MAC Moody Bloom Sheen Supreme, no liner




  MAC Flat out Fabulous, retro matte, no liner




  MAC Viva Glam 1, matte, no liner


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

Stela Sequin said:


> Hi girls, I'm back! Last I bought *Sweet Experience* from Playland collection... I am NW10.


Love this one on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Don't think I've posted these here! Sorry about the pic spam!   MAC Dodgy Girl with Heroine Liner
> 
> MAC Relentlessly Red, retro matte, no liner
> 
> ...


Stunning all of them........but FOF :thud:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Stunning all of them........but FOF


  It's one of my favourite lippies EVER! If you don't have it, you NEED it!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's one of my favourite lippies EVER! If you don't have it, you NEED it!


  I agree! Such a beautiful color and great texture.  I was really impressed with that collection.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I agree! Such a beautiful color and great texture.  I was really impressed with that collection.


  So was I even though I only now have a total of 3 from it. lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So was I even though I only now have a total of 3 from it. lol


  I'm trying to think... I believe I only have maybe 4?  Runway Hit, Flat Out Fabulous, Relentlessly Red, and All Fired Up.  Plus I already had Ruby Woo.  I skipped Dangerous, Fixed on Drama, and Steady Going.  I kind of regret not getting Fixed on Drama.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I'm trying to think... I believe I only have maybe 4?  Runway Hit, Flat Out Fabulous, Relentlessly Red, and All Fired Up.  Plus I already had Ruby Woo.  I skipped Dangerous, Fixed on Drama, and Steady Going.  I kind of regret not getting Fixed on Drama.


  I got Fixed on Drama, Flat out Fabulous and Relentlessly Red, kinda wish I had snagged Runaway Hit.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

I still want Dangerous from it. I'm skipping All Fired Up because it looks EXACTLY the same on me as Relentlessly Red, I couldn't even tell them apart on my lips!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I still want Dangerous from it. I'm skipping All Fired Up because it looks EXACTLY the same on me as Relentlessly Red, I couldn't even tell them apart on my lips!


  Aww, they look really different on me!  Must have to do with out complexion or something.

  I only skipped Dangerous because the tester at the counter felt awful.  It was probably just the tester, though.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Aww, they look really different on me!  Must have to do with out complexion or something.
> 
> I only skipped Dangerous because the tester at the counter felt awful.  It was probably just the tester, though.


  Yeah, I think my lips are pigmented in such a way that it made them look the same. Oh well, $ saved for another lovely, right?


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yeah, I think my lips are pigmented in such a way that it made them look the same. Oh well, $ saved for another lovely, right?


  Yep!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's one of my favourite lippies EVER! If you don't have it, you NEED it!


I don't have it, looks like I'lladd it along with Glam


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't have it, looks like I'lladd it along with Glam


  I'd even venture to say if you get one, get FOF!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't have it, looks like I'lladd it along with Glam


  Oh, Dolly, didn't we have the FOF discussion months ago?  You have to get it!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh, Dolly, didn't we have the FOF discussion months ago?  You have to get it!!


  HAVE TO!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> HAVE TO!


  The color and texture are both so up her alley...


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> The color and texture are both so up her alley...


  They really are and would look so gorgeous on her, especially with that flaming red hair!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> They really are and would look so gorgeous on her, especially with that flaming red hair!


  I don't have red hair anymore lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lol on the list
> 
> Yes they are
> 
> I don't have red hair anymore lol


  what? what the hell colour is it now? i could of sworn it was red yesterday when talking about the pool! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> what? what the hell colour is it now? i could of sworn it was red yesterday when talking about the pool! lol


  Lol yup yesterday it was, last minute choice! So it is a brand new color.
  I am getting ready to go to my vacation...when I am done i will post a pic lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol yup yesterday it was, last minute choice! So it is a brand new color.
> I am getting ready to go to my vacation...when I am done i will post a pic lol


  a secretive hair colour! so mysterious! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> a secretive hair colour! so mysterious! lol


  Because it is very hard to describe lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Because it is very hard to describe lol


  rainbow hair! lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> rainbow hair! lol


  No lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> No lol


  Darn! lol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lol yup yesterday it was, last minute choice! So it is a brand new color.
> I am getting ready to go to my vacation...when I am done i will post a pic lol


  I will be anxiously waiting!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Darn! lol


  Sort of close though lol by that I mean it isn't one color


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> post it here or in low buy lol
> 
> Sort of close though lol by that I mean it isn't one color


  We don't care where you post it as long as you post it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 1, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> We don't care where you post it as long as you post it! :haha:


It's hard to capture but I've got one for now lol  Of the basic color but it is more complex


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Don't think I've posted these here! Sorry about the pic spam!   MAC Dodgy Girl with Heroine Liner
> 
> MAC Relentlessly Red, retro matte, no liner
> 
> ...


  They're all so gorgeous on you.  Mattes especially look great on you.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

burghchick said:


> They're all so gorgeous on you. Mattes especially look great on you.


  Thank you very much!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 2, 2014)

After 78 pages of beautiful swatches, I want to join in on the fun. This pic is me wearing heroine:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 2, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> After 78 pages of beautiful swatches, I want to join in on the fun. This pic is me wearing heroine:


  Beautiful!  Love the hair and accessories, too!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> After 78 pages of beautiful swatches, I want to join in on the fun. This pic is me wearing heroine:


  You look gorgeous! Your skin is amazing AND I love your brows!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

MAC VG RiRi, no liner.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 2, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Beautiful!  Love the hair and accessories, too!





NaomiH said:


> You look gorgeous! Your skin is amazing AND I love your brows!:eyelove:


 Thank you ladies   As for my skin MUFE and my beauty camera takes credit for that. That day I used anastasia dip brow pomade - love that stuff.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC VG RiRi, no liner.


 I love reds on you, so beautiful.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Thank you ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I so need to try the dip brow!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> I love reds on you, so beautiful.


  Thank you very much!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> After 78 pages of beautiful swatches, I want to join in on the fun. This pic is me wearing heroine:


Eep stunning


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC VG RiRi, no liner.


 do I even need to say you are beautiful  You know you are


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I so need to try the dip brow!


 Get it you'll love it oke: 





Dolly Snow said:


> Eep stunning


 :bouquet:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You know you are


  Ah shucks. You're gonna make me get a big head and stuffs, Dolly.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Ah shucks. You're gonna make me get a big head and stuffs, Dolly.


Tis true the world knows it


----------



## MACina (Jul 2, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> After 78 pages of beautiful swatches, I want to join in on the fun. This pic is me wearing heroine:


 
  Stunning


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 2, 2014)

MACina said:


> Stunning :eyelove:


  :bouquet:


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 2, 2014)

.





NaomiH said:


> MAC VG RiRi, no liner.


  Omg, that is sick.  You're gorgeous!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Omg, that is sick. You're gorgeous!


  Thank you so much!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 2, 2014)

MAC Bronze Shimmer on bottom and You've got it on top lip.  It's a frost day!  No primer or lip liner so yes, you can see my many lip lines!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 2, 2014)

burghchick said:


>


  Oh those are very pretty!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 2, 2014)

burghchick said:


> MAC Bronze Shimmer on bottom and You've got it on top lip.  It's a frost day!  No primer or lip liner so yes, you can see my many lip lines!


 Very pretty......Bronze shimmer especially :eyelove:


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 2, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> After 78 pages of beautiful swatches, I want to join in on the fun. This pic is me wearing heroine:


  Purple is gorgeous on you.  I love Heroine!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 2, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > MAC Bronze Shimmer on bottom and You've got it on top lip. It's a frost day! No primer or lip liner so yes, you can see my many lip lines!
> ...


  And on you younger ladies they would look even better!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 2, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Purple is gorgeous on you.  I love Heroine!


 Awww thank you. Heroine is one of my fav as well.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 2, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> After 78 pages of beautiful swatches, I want to join in on the fun. This pic is me wearing heroine:


  Perfect and stunning  on you !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 2, 2014)

burghchick said:


> And on you younger ladies they would look even better!


It's very pretty on you, and you are Young !  2 amazing colours.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 2, 2014)

lol after 78 pages
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 yes but you joined in wearing Heroine, such a great lippie !


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 2, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Perfect and stunning  on you ! :eyelove:


 :bouquet:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 2, 2014)

burghchick said:


> MAC Bronze Shimmer on bottom and You've got it on top lip.  It's a frost day!  No primer or lip liner so yes, you can see my many lip lines!


Love this one


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 3, 2014)

Nars Good Bye Emmanuelle


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


  very pretty!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 3, 2014)

Anthorium pro long wear lipglass


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


>


  Oh that's gorgeous!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that's gorgeous!


 :bouquet: I've been wearing this shade for 2 wks str8. I love it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> I've been wearing this shade for 2 wks str8. I love it.


  Maybe I shouldn't of skipped it! lol


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Maybe I shouldn't of skipped it! lol


 :lol: I think it's still in stock on mac site :haha:


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Nars Good Bye Emmanuelle


u have the greatest  lipsticks this color is love on u


MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Anthorium pro long wear lipglass


wow this color is so beautiful I should have got this


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> I think it's still in stock on mac site


  No, don't tell me that! I'm on a no-buy!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No, don't tell me that! I'm on a no-buy!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No, don't tell me that! I'm on a no-buy! :haha:





MandyVanHook said:


> :whip:


 Girl say no more! Mandy ain't playing :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Girl say no more! Mandy ain't playing


  Right? I better go back to my corner before I get the whip again.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Right? I better go back to my corner before I get the whip again.


  Unless you like that sort of thing


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Unless you like that sort of thing


  No comment.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No comment.


  No judgment. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Nars Good Bye Emmanuelle


Beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Anthorium pro long wear lipglass


Love it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Right? I better go back to my corner before I get the whip again. :haha:





MandyVanHook said:


> Unless you like that sort of thing :lmao:





NaomiH said:


> No comment.


Who would lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful


Thank you Dolly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it's a bright but very wearable pink ( and btw I hope you will get some Nars lippies next fall  )


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > MAC Bronze Shimmer on bottom and You've got it on top lip.  It's a frost day!  No primer or lip liner so yes, you can see my many lip lines!
> ...


  Dolly I've been meaning to tell you that I LOVE your new avi!  Red is a great color on you!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> very pretty!


Thank you


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 3, 2014)

me wearing mac hibiscus


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 3, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> me wearing mac hibiscus


  What a beautiful colour on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> me wearing mac hibiscus


It is beautiful on you


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> me wearing mac hibiscus


  Hibiscus is one of my favorites, and it looks beautiful on you!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> What a beautiful colour on you!


awwwww thanks so much naomi im blushing


Dolly Snow said:


> It is beautiful on you


awwww thanks so much dolly I'm blushing


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Hibiscus is one of my favorites, and it looks beautiful on you!


Awwwww thanks so much Mandy im blushingI'm starting to bust out my oranges lippies sad thing is I only have one orange liner I need to get me a good orange liner saw ablaze at the cco skip it now I want


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> awwwww thanks so much naomi im blushing awwww thanks so much dolly I'm blushing


You are stunning glammy don't ever forget that :kissy:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 3, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> me wearing mac hibiscus


Beautiful on you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( and please don't blush lol )


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Beautiful on you:eyelove:  ( and please don't blush lol )


awwww thanks so much Dominique I can't help but to blushlol


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Awwwww thanks so much Mandy im blushingI'm starting to bust out my oranges lippies sad thing is I only have one orange liner I need to get me a good orange liner saw ablaze at the cco skip it now I want


  I've been wanting Ablaze! I usually use Lasting Sensation or What a Blast with my orange toned lippies


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Awwwww thanks so much Mandy im blushingI'm starting to bust out my oranges lippies sad thing is I only have one orange liner I need to get me a good orange liner saw ablaze at the cco skip it now I want


I wanted Ablaze too. Never saw it at a CCO...perhaps they'll still have it for you?


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 3, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I've been wanting Ablaze! I usually use Lasting Sensation or What a Blast with my orange toned lippies


Thanks so much I'm going to look into one of these my cco is 45 minutes away I don't feel like the drive I usually call first and ask what they have but I'm just wait and order one of these


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I wanted Ablaze too. Never saw it at a CCO...perhaps they'll still have it for you?


I saw ablaze liner and the  heroine liner dupe I can't remember the name those were the only two good liners I saw hopefully my next trip I will grab it


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 3, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> me wearing mac hibiscus


 Me likes :eyelove:


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 3, 2014)

Anyone have MAC Fanfare? I'd love a swatch, especially someone with fair skin


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 3, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I saw ablaze liner and the heroine liner dupe I can't remember the name those were the only two good liners I saw hopefully my next trip I will grab it


  I hope you do love! I need some more liners. It is always good to see some perm stuff at CCO's getting them cheaper never hurt anybody lol


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 4, 2014)

Swatches 

  NW 10 isn skin (or lighter), pale pink lips, no liner

  MAC Pink Plaid







  MAC Amorous (same shade twice but in different lighting. It's like a chameleon )










  Burlesque by Bellapierre (this lipsticks was part of a beauty box I'm subscribed to. Didn't know the brand but was really surprised with texture, color payoff and wear time of the lipstick..in a good way!)







  L10 by Flormar (One of the few drugstore lippies I own. I don't remember ever wearing this out since I started to buy MAC but the shade is actually nice. A pretty deep purple. Too glossy but nothing a little powder can't improve. I got it out of my drawer because I was so mad that I didn't get Pure Heroine when it launched.)


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 4, 2014)

I bought MAC Plumful today. It's my first Lustre so far. I'm usually not into sheer and shiny lipsticks but I'm hoping for this to become a staple for simple everyday looks in summer. Sometimes I just feel overwhelmed with my "out there" matte lippies when I go somewhere laidback outdoors. I was torn between Syrup and Plumful..hope I made the right choice and that I won't regret buying a Lustre. I actually didn't want to buy anymore before the fall collections but my thesis pressure is making me want to spoil myself.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> I bought MAC Plumful today. It's my first Lustre so far. I'm usually not into sheer and shiny lipsticks but I'm hoping for this to become a staple for simple everyday looks in summer. Sometimes I just feel overwhelmed with my "out there" matte lippies when I go somewhere laidback outdoors. I was torn between Syrup and Plumful..hope I made the right choice and that I won't regret buying a Lustre. I actually didn't want to buy anymore before the fall collections but my thesis pressure is making me want to spoil myself.


  Gorgeous love!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 4, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Swatches
> 
> NW 10 isn skin (or lighter), pale pink lips, no liner
> 
> ...


Beautiful colours, all suit you very well ( NW 10 and deep purple or burgundy shades is the perfect "combo" ! )


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks  Yes, I do like dark lipsticks with my pale complexion. Sometimes I'm on the edge of looking like a vampire but that's ok


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Thanks  Yes, I do like dark lipsticks with my pale complexion. Sometimes I'm on the edge of looking like a vampire but that's ok


  I love looking like a vampire lol 
  I vant to suck your blood ah ah ah ahh lol


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love looking like a vampire lol
> I vant to suck your blood ah ah ah ahh lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love looking like a vampire lol
> I vant to suck your blood ah ah ah ahh lol


In fact you are a succubus LOL


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> In fact you are a succubus LOL


  lol I sure am....I suck all the life from the male human beings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh and their wallets lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lmao
> 
> lol I sure am....I suck all the life from the male human beings
> 
> ...








You are worse than me, I cannot believe it !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 4, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You are worse than me, I cannot believe it !








Some guys deserve it


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Some guys deserve it


Euh yes some guys do deserve it ! ( But some only,)


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Dior Gloss in Spring Ball 343  * artificial lighting, it's a sheer coral shade.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 5, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Me likes :eyelove:


Awwwww thanks hon I'm blushing


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Dior Gloss in Spring Ball 343  * artificial lighting, it's a sheer coral shade.


stunning


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Dior Gloss in Spring Ball 343  * artificial lighting, it's a sheer coral shade.


That is soo pretty


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 5, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> stunning


Thank you


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is soo pretty


Thank you dear succubus


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 5, 2014)

*Bourjois Shine Edition in Famous Fuchsia* ( a pigmented and moisturizing formula )







*MAC Love Goddess*






Less pink IRL


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 5, 2014)

me wearing riri woo I have not worned this lippie in months I figure I better starting wearing it I have two and plus yesterday for the hoildays I wanted a red lip I decide what the heck riri woo will do


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Bourjois Shine Edition in Famous Fuchsia* ( a pigmented and moisturizing formula )
> 
> *MAC Love Goddess*
> 
> Less pink IRL


Beautiful mac love goddess is my fave red ever hg I love it


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 5, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> me wearing riri woo I have not worned this lippie in months I figure I better starting wearing it I have two and plus yesterday for the hoildays I wanted a red lip I decide what the heck riri woo will do


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> So beautiful


Awwwwwww thanks so much Dominique  u know I'm blushing


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 5, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> me wearing riri woo I have not worned this lippie in months I figure I better starting wearing it I have two and plus yesterday for the hoildays I wanted a red lip I decide what the heck riri woo will do


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 5, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> So pretty and vibrant...makes you glow   Definitely a show-stopper on you


Awwwwww I'm blushingthanks so much velvetlips


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 5, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> me wearing riri woo I have not worned this lippie in months I figure I better starting wearing it I have two and plus yesterday for the hoildays I wanted a red lip I decide what the heck riri woo will do


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Bourjois Shine Edition in Famous Fuchsia* ( a pigmented and moisturizing formula )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful pinks on you!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is stunning on you!


Awwwww thanks dollyI'm betting  u look stunning in riri woo


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful pinks on you!


Thank you Dolly 





 Bourjois is a lovely brand, there is a store in Paris, I don't know if you can find it easily or not in the US ? Here we can find those lippies in drugstores for less than 15 €.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 5, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Awwwww thanks dollyI'm betting u look stunning in riri woo


  Wearing it on my profile pic lol
  I love RRW


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you Dolly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I don't think we have that one here! But it is beautiful!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't think we have that one here! But it is beautiful!


  I hope you will get the brand in the US one day, worth buying esp some products ( not all, the blushes look like the Chanel ones but they are not so good at all ) the lippies are quite good, so are their mascaras .


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wearing it on my profile pic lol I love RRW


riri woo is stunning on u dolly


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 6, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Swatches   NW 10 isn skin (or lighter), pale pink lips, no liner  MAC Pink Plaid
> 
> MAC Amorous (same shade twice but in different lighting. It's like a chameleon )
> 
> ...


  That Burlesque lippie is beautiful!! Also I wish that Pink Plaid looked that purple-toned on me.  It's a dirty pink shade on me.  It's interesting how different the same lipstick looks on all of us.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Dominique33 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Dolly :bouquet:  Bourjois is a lovely brand, there is a store in Paris, I don't know if you can find it easily or not in the US ? Here we can find those lippies in drugstores for less than 15 €.
> ...


  I used to buy Bourjois at Sephora at South Coast Plaza, Dolly.  That's probably not too close to you.  I think they carry it at Ulta, too.  I have an eye liner from them that's quite good.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 6, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> me wearing riri woo I have not worned this lippie in months I figure I better starting wearing it I have two and plus yesterday for the hoildays I wanted a red lip I decide what the heck riri woo will do


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jul 6, 2014)

Urban Outifitters online has Bourjois


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 6, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> I bought MAC Plumful today. It's my first Lustre so far. I'm usually not into sheer and shiny lipsticks but I'm hoping for this to become a staple for simple everyday looks in summer. Sometimes I just feel overwhelmed with my "out there" matte lippies when I go somewhere laidback outdoors. I was torn between Syrup and Plumful..hope I made the right choice and that I won't regret buying a Lustre. I actually didn't want to buy anymore before the fall collections but my thesis pressure is making me want to spoil myself.


  I wore Plumful tonight!  I think it's pretty close to Syrup. I love both of them.  I think there's a time and place for Mattes and Lustres.  I wore orange and pink e/s from UD's Electric palette tonight, so I thought a sheer lippie would be best.  With my bright, dark, or red matte lippies I usually keep my eyes toned down.  Unless I'm going to a club or concert, then anything goes, depending on my mood.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> riri woo is stunning on u dolly


thank you glammy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> Urban Outifitters online has Bourjois


had no idea thanks kristin


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 6, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I wore Plumful tonight! I think it's pretty close to Syrup. I love both of them. I think there's a time and place for Mattes and Lustres. I wore orange and pink e/s from UD's Electric palette tonight, so I thought a sheer lippie would be best. With my bright, dark, or red matte lippies I usually keep my eyes toned down. Unless I'm going to a club or concert, then anything goes, depending on my mood.


  That's what I thought it might be good for. And also very low-key summer make up days. I don't want to look "made up" all the time but my natural lip color is so pale that I just prefer the pigmented-lips-look colors like Plumful or Syrup can give me.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 6, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> me wearing riri woo I have not worned this lippie in months I figure I better starting wearing it I have two and plus yesterday for the hoildays I wanted a red lip I decide what the heck riri woo will do


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 6, 2014)

Dior Addict Gloss in Exquise


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 6, 2014)

MAC Media


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 6, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I agree, it is gorgeous on you!  And your eyes are so beautiful!  You have very sexy eyes.  Lucky you!


awwwwww thanks so much burghchick u are too kind I'm blushing times ten


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 6, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I agree, it is gorgeous on you!  And your eyes are so beautiful!  You have very sexy eyes.  Lucky you!


double post sorry


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 6, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I wore Plumful tonight!  I think it's pretty close to Syrup. I love both of them.  I think there's a time and place for Mattes and Lustres.  I wore orange and pink e/s from UD's Electric palette tonight, so I thought a sheer lippie would be best.  With my bright, dark, or red matte lippies I usually keep my eyes toned down.  Unless I'm going to a club or concert, then anything goes, depending on my mood.


very beautiful color


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> thank you glammy


dolly its the truth I never seen a lippie look bad on u they all look beautiful on u know u got it going on


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 6, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Beautiful!


 Awwwww thanks walkingdead


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


  Both are great colors on you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I used to buy Bourjois at Sephora at South Coast Plaza, Dolly. That's probably not too close to you. I think they carry it at Ulta, too. I have an eye liner from them that's quite good.


  Oh thank you! I never really look around unless it is something specific, but now I know thank you so much! 
  I need am looking them up now


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> dolly its the truth I never seen a lippie look bad on u they all look beautiful on u know u got it going on


  Aww thank you Glammy girl! You made my day


----------



## Messedupchiffon (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi guys! I was really hoping you can help me...I have been searching high and low for a neon pink quite like this. I want to be blindingly fabulous! 


  thank you!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 6, 2014)

Messedupchiffon said:


> Hi guys! I was really hoping you can help me...I have been searching high and low for a neon pink quite like this. I want to be blindingly fabulous!
> 
> thank you!!


It looks like a combo of CYY and FOF


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It looks like a combo of CYY and FOF


  FOF was the first that came to mind but it's bit lighter


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> FOF was the first that came to mind but it's bit lighter


They could have used both in the photo..or perhaps it isn't MAC..


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They could have used both in the photo..or perhaps it isn't MAC..


  agree


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 7, 2014)

MAC Lickable


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> me wearing riri woo I have not worned this lippie in months I figure I better starting wearing it I have two and plus yesterday for the hoildays I wanted a red lip I decide what the heck riri woo will do


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

burghchick said:


> MAC Lickable


Gorgeous on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

burghchick said:


>


  Oh I love this on you!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 7, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wearing it on my profile pic lol I love RRW


  And as I said ready for man candy lol, you rock bright shades and Riri Woo is a stunner !


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 7, 2014)

burghchick said:


> MAC Lickable


 I like, I've had my eyes on lickable for sometime now. :eyelove:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 7, 2014)

Urban Decay "69" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Urban Decay "Catfight"


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


>


Both look very pretty on you  2 vibrant shades.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


>


  You are rocking both these lipsticks


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you ladies


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


>


  Beautiful!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Beautiful!


 :bouquet:


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 7, 2014)

burghchick said:


> MAC Lickable


 Very beautiful I really need  to start buying more mac premanant items I'm going to b2m for angel lipstick when I go to the counter this week   





NaomiH said:


> :thud: gorgeous!!!


 Awwwwwwww thank Naomi


MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Urban Decay "69"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love them both catfight is love


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 8, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Urban Decay "69"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Those are SO pretty!  I like UD crayons and lipsticks.  I think my fav is Venom.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 8, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > MAC Lickable
> ...


  Most of mine are perm.  I forgot how pretty Lickable is.  I have so many pretty ones!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

MAC Who's That Chick (frost)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Who's That Chick (frost)


WTC looks amazing on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> WTC looks amazing on you!


  Gracias milady!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Who's That Chick (frost)


 Gorgeous Na.......errrverything looks fantastic on you.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Gorgeous Na.......errrverything looks fantastic on you.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Who's That Chick (frost)


Naomi wtc looks stunning on u


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Naomi wtc looks stunning on u


  Thank you very much!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Who's That Chick (frost)


A lovely makeup Naomi  You rock all colours


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> A lovely makeup Naomi  You rock all colours


  Thank you kindly, Dominique!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 9, 2014)

You're welcome Naomie Halle !


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Who's That Chick (frost)


  I'm so glad that you posted this! I have this but have never worn it.  It looks so pretty.  I kind of hate to use it because it's so pretty.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 9, 2014)

One of my most favorite lippies, MAC's Violetta


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

burghchick said:


> One of my most favorite lippies, MAC's Violetta


That is my kind of purple


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

burghchick said:


> One of my most favorite lippies, MAC's Violetta


That is so gorgeous on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I'm so glad that you posted this! I have this but have never worn it.  It looks so pretty.  I kind of hate to use it because it's so pretty.


I actually skipped it at first and then saw it at my CCO like a month or so ago and figured I'd grab it. I didn't think I'd like it that much but I love it!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 9, 2014)

burghchick said:


> One of my most favorite lippies, MAC's Violetta


This is sooooooo beautiful on u I love it i need this one ASAP


----------



## LauraLara (Jul 9, 2014)

Okay, this is a little different, I saw a girl wearing this beautiful, incredibly intense matte lipstick. I thought it might be Heaux, but when I got home and swatched Heaux, I knew it wasn't, it had more purple than Heaux, but more red than any magenta. It looks something like the color swatches I added as images. Does anyone have any idea what it might be? I can't get it out of my head! I need it! I SHOULD have asked her!!!!



  On this board (credit http://logopeopledesign.wordpress.com/2012/12/04/6-tips-to-follow-for-print-and-web-safe-logo/pantone-color-swatches/) it's somewhere between 7421 and 505, but closer to 7421. It was NOT bright, just REALLY intense, with perfect coverage and even color. Her skin was light like mine (NW13), maybe even lighter and cooler-toned, if possible. It wasn't light like Full Fuchsia. It was more purple than any red I own and more red than any purple I own, but I can't find any "berry" that looks like it. If anyone can think of what it might be, that would be amazing. It had no shine or pearl whatsoever, just pure depth. With perfect, crisp, dark lines, but somehow not looking vampy at ALL.


----------



## LauraLara (Jul 9, 2014)

In this image, it would be more purple than the first one, but more red than the fourth one, but it's definitely as dark as 1 and 4, not a light as 2,3, and 5. I know this is a forum for guessing what lipstick is in a picture, but I figured the only people on earth that could solve this mystery for me are the ladies who can name that lippie 

  I'm referring to the top image on this website http://www.superdruglookatme.com/the-best-winter-berry-lipsticks/ which ABSOLUTELY WILL NOT CONVERT TO JPG NO MATTER HOW FURIOUS I AM AT THIS COMPUTER.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 9, 2014)

This thread is for lip swatches so people can see what various lipsticks/lipglosses/lip pencils and combos look like on different skintones and natural lip colours, not really a guessing game.  If you see her again, you should ask her what she was wearing. :nods:


----------



## LauraLara (Jul 9, 2014)

Sorry, I won't bother you again


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 9, 2014)

Don't apologize! It was just a misunderstanding, that's all.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

MAC Rebel lip glass (my first MAC purchase along with the matching lipstick), no liner


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Rebel lip glass (my first MAC purchase along with the matching lipstick), no liner


   One of your colours, definitely ! And you 1st MAC lippie, just pretty.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> One of your colours, definitely ! And you 1st MAC lippie, just pretty.


  Thank you, Dominique!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Rebel lip glass (my first MAC purchase along with the matching lipstick), no liner


That is good pigmentation for a lipglass. It looks lovely on you.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is good pigmentation for a lipglass. It looks lovely on you.


  Yeah, it's very pigmented. Thank ya ma'am!


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Okay, this is a little different, I saw a girl wearing this beautiful, incredibly intense matte lipstick. I thought it might be Heaux, but when I got home and swatched Heaux, I knew it wasn't, it had more purple than Heaux, but more red than any magenta. It looks something like the color swatches I added as images. Does anyone have any idea what it might be? I can't get it out of my head! I need it! I SHOULD have asked her!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> On this board (credit http://logopeopledesign.wordpress.com/2012/12/04/6-tips-to-follow-for-print-and-web-safe-logo/pantone-color-swatches/) it's somewhere between 7421 and 505, but closer to 7421. It was NOT bright, just REALLY intense, with perfect coverage and even color. Her skin was light like mine (NW13), maybe even lighter and cooler-toned, if possible. It wasn't light like Full Fuchsia. It was more purple than any red I own and more red than any purple I own, but I can't find any "berry" that looks like it. If anyone can think of what it might be, that would be amazing. It had no shine or pearl whatsoever, just pure depth. With perfect, crisp, dark lines, but somehow not looking vampy at ALL.


  Was it Rebel?  Rebel looks a little bit like Heaux but cooler toned and a touch more vivid.  But it is a satin, so not completely matte.  Wish I could help.  I bet if the originator of this thread were still on here then she could help you identify it.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Okay, this is a little different, I saw a girl wearing this beautiful, incredibly intense matte lipstick. I thought it might be Heaux, but when I got home and swatched Heaux, I knew it wasn't, it had more purple than Heaux, but more red than any magenta. It looks something like the color swatches I added as images. Does anyone have any idea what it might be? I can't get it out of my head! I need it! I SHOULD have asked her!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> On this board (credit http://logopeopledesign.wordpress.com/2012/12/04/6-tips-to-follow-for-print-and-web-safe-logo/pantone-color-swatches/) it's somewhere between 7421 and 505, but closer to 7421. It was NOT bright, just REALLY intense, with perfect coverage and even color. Her skin was light like mine (NW13), maybe even lighter and cooler-toned, if possible. It wasn't light like Full Fuchsia. It was more purple than any red I own and more red than any purple I own, but I can't find any "berry" that looks like it. If anyone can think of what it might be, that would be amazing. It had no shine or pearl whatsoever, just pure depth. With perfect, crisp, dark lines, but somehow not looking vampy at ALL.


  Just looking at those two I keep thinking of Rebel as well, except the finish is wrong as Rebel is Satin. I wish I could be of more help and I hope you're able to find out what it was.


----------



## LauraLara (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Just looking at those two I keep thinking of Rebel as well, except the finish is wrong as Rebel is Satin. I wish I could be of more help and I hope you're able to find out what it was.


  Thank you!!! I'm going to go swatch my Rebel, maybe I can find it by looking through Rebel dupe swatches...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Okay, this is a little different, I saw a girl wearing this beautiful, incredibly intense matte lipstick. I thought it might be Heaux, but when I got home and swatched Heaux, I knew it wasn't, it had more purple than Heaux, but more red than any magenta. It looks something like the color swatches I added as images. Does anyone have any idea what it might be? I can't get it out of my head! I need it! I SHOULD have asked her!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> On this board (credit http://logopeopledesign.wordpress.com/2012/12/04/6-tips-to-follow-for-print-and-web-safe-logo/pantone-color-swatches/) it's somewhere between 7421 and 505, but closer to 7421. It was NOT bright, just REALLY intense, with perfect coverage and even color. Her skin was light like mine (NW13), maybe even lighter and cooler-toned, if possible. It wasn't light like Full Fuchsia. It was more purple than any red I own and more red than any purple I own, but I can't find any "berry" that looks like it. If anyone can think of what it might be, that would be amazing. It had no shine or pearl whatsoever, just pure depth. With perfect, crisp, dark lines, but somehow not looking vampy at ALL.


  Like some of the ladies said Rebel, but it probably had a liner with it aswell.
  I can do a comparison of Rebel and Heaux if you'd like? I've got both


----------



## LauraLara (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Was it Rebel?  Rebel looks a little bit like Heaux but cooler toned and a touch more vivid.  But it is a satin, so not completely matte.  Wish I could help.  I bet if the originator of this thread were still on here then she could help you identify it.


  Thanks for the advice!!! That's two votes for Rebel, maybe I just haven't worn Rebel in so long I mis-identified it? It looked so matte though... is there a way to matte-ify a lipstick? Like the opposite of a lipgloss??? I matte-ify my theatrical makeup with baby powder, but it lightens the color.


----------



## LauraLara (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Like some of the ladies said Rebel, but it probably had a liner with it aswell.
> I can do a comparison of Rebel and Heaux if you'd like? I've got both


  That would be great! I have both but I can't be 100% sure my Heaux is real since I didn't buy it through mac... I almost don't want to know if it's a fake though


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Thank you!!! I'm going to go swatch my Rebel, maybe I can find it by looking through Rebel dupe swatches...


  You might even be able to get the same or really similar colour if Rebel isn't quite it by playing with liners.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Thanks for the advice!!! That's two votes for Rebel, maybe I just haven't worn Rebel in so long I mis-identified it? It looked so matte though... is there a way to matte-ify a lipstick? Like the opposite of a lipgloss??? I matte-ify my theatrical makeup with baby powder, but it lightens the color.


  Yes a lip liner will do that. Especially a nude color lip liner or a clear one.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> That would be great! I have both but I can't be 100% sure my Heaux is real since I didn't buy it through mac... I almost don't want to know if it's a fake though


  It probably is real though love...Let me just grab them and I'll be back


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Thanks for the advice!!! That's two votes for Rebel, maybe I just haven't worn Rebel in so long I mis-identified it? It looked so matte though... is there a way to matte-ify a lipstick? Like the opposite of a lipgloss??? I matte-ify my theatrical makeup with baby powder, but it lightens the color.


  Maybe a translucent setting powder? I saw a tutorial where a girl put a tissue over the lippy and patted the powder on after doing that.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Maybe a translucent setting powder? I saw a tutorial where a girl put a tissue over the lippy and patted the powder on after doing that.


  I sometimes do this.  It works well.  Sometimes I just go crazy and powder straight over the lipstick without the tissue haha.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

Rebel...heaux with flash  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And without


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 10, 2014)

Here is a link ( for red lips but it works for other bold shades as well )

http://www.messywands.com/2012/03/tutorial-red-lip.html


*SOURCE *: MESSYWANDS


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Sigh... Heaux


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Sigh... Heaux


It would have been gorgeous on you too mandy


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It would have been gorgeous on you too mandy


  I just hope they bring it back one day!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> I just hope they bring it back one day!


there is supposed to be a heaux/rebel baby coming out lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Every time I see Rebel I give a little sigh, it's so pretty. I also pick it up and swatch it EVERY time I'm at a counter, flip it over to see what it is and go DOH!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Every time I see Rebel I give a little sigh, it's so pretty. I also pick it up and swatch it EVERY time I'm at a counter, flip it over to see what it is and go DOH!


I've done the same to a few lipsticks lol Heroine is the one I do that to the most...oh this is pretty. Flip it over crap I've got it lol


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Heroine is the one I do that to the most...oh this is pretty. Flip it over crap I've got it lol


  I do this all the time.. always end up staring at the same lipsticks that I already own.

  I also associated that color on the chart with rebel or rebel mixed with a slightly more red leaning liner and mattified. Well maybe it's not a MAC color at all but I'm sure Rebel could give you that look.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> there is supposed to be a heaux/rebel baby coming out lol


  Oh yeah?  I'd be interested... but at the same time I'd be afraid of something too similar to Rebel.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh yeah?  I'd be interested... but at the same time I'd be afraid of something too similar to Rebel.


That could be an issue


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 10, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> Oh yeah?  I'd be interested... but at the same time I'd be afraid of something too similar to Rebel.


  It's Fashion Revival from the Matte collection..so being a matte it will be different already  And I expect some of the raspberry red of Heaux added to the purplish berry of Rebel..sounds like heaven in my ears


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> It's Fashion Revival from the Matte collection..so being a matte it will be different already  And I expect some of the raspberry red of Heaux added to the purplish berry of Rebel..sounds like heaven in my ears


 sounds dreamy


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 10, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> It's Fashion Revival from the Matte collection..so being a matte it will be different already  And I expect some of the raspberry red of Heaux added to the purplish berry of Rebel..sounds like heaven in my ears


  I will be giving that one some serious consideration!  That might also be the perfect shade for @LauraLara.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Every time I see Rebel I give a little sigh, it's so pretty. I also pick it up and swatch it EVERY time I'm at a counter, flip it over to see what it is and go DOH!


I do this with Cyber and Film Noir. I don't know why I expect anything different! LOL


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I do this with Cyber and Film Noir. I don't know why I expect anything different! LOL


  I know,right? It's so silly but I just can't help it! lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> It's Fashion Revival from the Matte collection..so being a matte it will be different already  And I expect some of the raspberry red of Heaux added to the purplish berry of Rebel..sounds like heaven in my ears


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 10, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > One of my most favorite lippies, MAC's Violetta
> ...


  I never realized it was a Pro color until I got an email from MAC today about the "new" Pro products.  I have all of them already.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 10, 2014)

It is à vibrant colour, very pretty on you ! It is not available on the French MAC online store so far I remember. But truly it is a must-have.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Dolly Snow said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel...heaux with flash
> ...


  Me too!  I love Rebel.  I'm always picking out ones that I already own, or a shade VERY similar.  I had to make myself branch out from purple and berry shades.  Every time I wear Rebel I think "this is gorgeous!"


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It is à vibrant colour, very pretty on you ! It is not available on the French MAC online store so far I remember. But truly it is a must-have.


  Maybe it will be available soon.  It's just today that they put it up for all customers on the U.S. Site.  I've had limited access to Pro products for a long time.  I assumed everyone did but maybe not.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 10, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Maybe it will be available soon.  It's just today that they put it up for all customers on the U.S. Site.  I've had limited access to Pro products for a long time.  I assumed everyone did but maybe not.


  Thank you  well I will Check that out. Violetta is your colour IMO. It is very pretty .


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 10, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Me too!  I love Rebel.  I'm always picking out ones that I already own, or a shade VERY similar.  I had to make myself branch out from purple and berry shades.  Every time I wear Rebel I think "this is gorgeous!"


I think that whenever I wear it as well. I even love the stain it leaves behind.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so glad that you posted this! I have this but have never worn it.  It looks so pretty.  I kind of hate to use it because it's so pretty.
> ...


   Good to know.  Do you have CB 96?  I wondered if it was similar.  





Dolly Snow said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > One of my most favorite lippies, MAC's Violetta
> ...


  It seems to have more blue than most.  It is right up there with Up The Amp and Rebel for my fav purple shades.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

burghchick said:


> It seems to have more blue than most. It is right up there with Up The Amp and Rebel for my fav purple shades.


  No I don't but I have seen it at my CCO and considered grabbing it a few times. It looks a touch darker to me than WTC. I'll have to swatch them together next time I'm at the counter.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

MAC Viva Glam Rihanna lipglass.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Viva Glam Rihanna lipglass.


It looks so gorgeous on you.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It looks so gorgeous on you.


  Gracias milady!


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 11, 2014)

I just layered Flat Out Fabulous over Diva. My camera wouldn't capture the outcome right but it's so pretty! If you have both of them, give it a try! I sold my TTT  recently and wanted to make Diva looks less brownish and more plum. Worked out perfectly well  Going to a bar tonight to celebrate one of my girls' birthday. Vampy lips = only drinks with straws. It's the lipstick's fault if I drink too many cocktails tonight.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> I just layered Flat Out Fabulous over Diva. My camera wouldn't capture the outcome right but it's so pretty! If you have both of them, give it a try! I sold my TTT  recently and wanted to make Diva looks less brownish and more plum. Worked out perfectly well  Going to a bar tonight to celebrate one of my girls' birthday. Vampy lips = only drinks with straws. It's the lipstick's fault if I drink too many cocktails tonight.


  Oh that sounds gorgeous! I'm going to have to try that combo out!


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah, you should. It would suit you so well with your gorgeous skin tone


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Viva Glam Rihanna lipglass.


Very beautiful


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Very beautiful


  Thank you kindly!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Viva Glam Rihanna lipglass.


  Just beautiful. I love the hairdo too


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Just beautiful. I love the hairdo too


  Thanks! It's just my natural hair that I decided to let out today.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks! It's just my natural hair that I decided to let out today. :flower:


  Yes precisely   letting your hair out is a good option ( and I should do the same btw ), IMO of course .


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes precisely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's down most of the time actually, I usually just put it up when I'm going to bed or too lazy to do anything with it in the morning. lol


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 11, 2014)

Wearing MAC Neon Orange lipstick w/ MAC Chicory lipliner, NW45


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Rebel lip glass (my first MAC purchase along with the matching lipstick), no liner


  Beautiful


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 11, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Neon Orange lipstick w/ MAC Chicory lipliner, NW45


  Beautiful. neon orange is now on my list. Thank you very much.


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 11, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Neon Orange lipstick w/ MAC Chicory lipliner, NW45
> ...


  Thank you so much, MelroseLuvsMkup!!! It's a great shade. It will look beautiful on you♡...You're welcome.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Beautiful. neon orange is now on my list. Thank you very much.


Neon Orange is my favorite orange lippy! You should definitely consider getting it sometime!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Gorg


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 11, 2014)

I love Neon Orange on you [@]Ladyd12[/@]!


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 11, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I love Neon Orange on you [@]Ladyd12[/@]!


  Thank you so much, NaomiH!!!♡♡♡


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 11, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Thank you so much, MelroseLuvsMkup!!! It's a great shade. It will look beautiful on you♡...You're welcome.


 Thank you Doll 


NaomiH said:


> Neon Orange is my favorite orange lippy! You should definitely consider getting it sometime!


 Will do :bouquet:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 12, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

MAC Full Fuchsia, no liner. Amplified finish. NC44


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Full Fuchsia, no liner. Amplified finish. NC44


  Firstly Id like to say you are so stunning naomi!
  Secondly your eye make up is glorious!
  Your face....FLAWLESS!
  That lippie though is effing gorgeous on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Neon Orange lipstick w/ MAC Chicory lipliner, NW45


  That lippie and liner combo is gorgeous on you


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Firstly Id like to say you are so stunning naomi! Secondly your eye make up is glorious! Your face....FLAWLESS! That lippie though is effing gorgeous on you!


Awww thanks Dolly!  I've been exfoliating a bit more and my skin is liking it. Studio Fix helps as well. :haha:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Awww thanks Dolly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Naomi that is not just Studio Fix lol. Your skin looks amazing! 
  I need to exfoliate more.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Full Fuchsia, no liner. Amplified finish. NC44


I know this thread is about lipstick but your eye game is on point!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Naomi that is not just Studio Fix lol. Your skin looks amazing!  I need to exfoliate more.


Thank you! I just use an exfoliating face wash and a toner in the evening. I also use sunscreen daily and that's really pretty much all I do besides moisturize.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I know this thread is about lipstick but your eye game is on point!


Thank you tons, Crimson! I've been practicing some in the evenings after work.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you tons, Crimson! I've been practicing some in the evenings after work.


It is paying off big time naomi!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Full Fuchsia, no liner. Amplified finish. NC44


Halle you look beautiful. Gorgeous eye makeup and I love Full Fuchsia on you.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Full Fuchsia, no liner. Amplified finish. NC44


  The lipstick is great, but those eyes!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Halle you look beautiful. Gorgeous eye makeup and I love Full Fuchsia on you.





MandyVanHook said:


> The lipstick is great, but those eyes!!


 Thanks ladies.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Nars Mayflower ( sunlight )* ( current but already previous version, Mayflower is a go-to pink with subtle shimmer )


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Full Fuchsia, no liner. Amplified finish. NC44


Well this takes the cake----GORGEOUS! And I second all of what Dolly said. Your skin is perfection and those eyes---smokin! LOVE love love FF on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Nars Mayflower ( sunlight )* ( current but already previous version, Mayflower is a go-to pink with subtle shimmer )


Lovely colour Dominique!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Full Fuchsia, no liner. Amplified finish. NC44


Wow, FF looks really really beautiful on you!


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


Heaux...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Heaux...


  Gorgeous isn't it?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 12, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Wow, FF looks really really beautiful on you! :eyelove:





lipstickaddict said:


> Well this takes the cake----GORGEOUS! And I second all of what Dolly said. Your skin is perfection and those eyes---smokin! LOVE love love FF on you!


Thank you very much ladies,y'all are too kind.


----------



## Periodinan (Jul 12, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous isn't it?


soooo gorgeous


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Full Fuchsia, no liner. Amplified finish. NC44


Wow Naomi sooooooooo very beautiful and your eye look is stunning


----------



## geeko (Jul 13, 2014)

Naomi: U are rocking that eye make up and the lip colour. 

  Heh haven been surfing specktra as often as before... here are 3 lip colors which i wore recently

  This one is MAC Strikingly fabulous mineralized lipstick




  MAC Pink pigeon lipstick




  MAC Relentlessly red lipstick




  MAC Sweet and sour lipstick


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

geeko said:


> Naomi: U are rocking that eye make up and the lip colour.
> 
> Heh haven been surfing specktra as often as before... here are 3 lip colors which i wore recently
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 13, 2014)

geeko said:


> Naomi: U are rocking that eye make up and the lip colour.
> 
> Heh haven been surfing specktra as often as before... here are 3 lip colors which i wore recently
> 
> ...


Beautiful as always ! Outfits and jewels are very very pretty too.


----------



## MACina (Jul 13, 2014)

geeko said:


> Naomi: U are rocking that eye make up and the lip colour.
> 
> Heh haven been surfing specktra as often as before... here are 3 lip colors which i wore recently
> 
> ...


 













  ADORABLE as always, geeko


----------



## MACina (Jul 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Full Fuchsia, no liner. Amplified finish. NC44


 
  Gorgeous, Naomi


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous isn't it?


Heaux is one of my regrets
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but well there will be other unique and beautiful MAC lippies !


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Full Fuchsia, no liner. Amplified finish. NC44


 Smokin :hot:  





Dominique33 said:


> *Nars Mayflower ( sunlight )* ( current but already previous version, Mayflower is a go-to pink with subtle shimmer )


Love that color, beautiful!  





geeko said:


> Naomi: U are rocking that eye make up and the lip colour.   Heh haven been surfing specktra as often as before... here are 3 lip colors which i wore recently  This one is MAC Strikingly fabulous mineralized lipstick
> 
> MAC Pink pigeon lipstick
> 
> ...


 Your makeup is flawless,  evvverythang looks good on you hon. :eyelove:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 13, 2014)

My natural lip color:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Up the amp:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All fired up (sorry, I'm due for a lip scrub)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 13, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


>


  AFU and UTA are heaven on you!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 13, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> My natural lip color:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Damn, AFU just pops on you. Gorgeous!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 13, 2014)

geeko said:


> Naomi: U are rocking that eye make up and the lip colour.   Heh haven been surfing specktra as often as before... here are 3 lip colors which i wore recently  This one is MAC Strikingly fabulous mineralized lipstick
> 
> MAC Pink pigeon lipstick
> 
> ...


  They all look great, but Relentlessly Red and Sweet and Sour are perfection.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> AFU and UTA are heaven on you!





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Damn, AFU just pops on you. Gorgeous!


 :bouquet:


----------



## MACina (Jul 13, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


>


 
  Soooooooooo prettyyyyyyyy on you


----------



## VelvetLips (Jul 13, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


>


  Beautiful! I kind of wish AFU looked like that on me..it turns way more red on my lips


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 14, 2014)

MACina said:


> Soooooooooo prettyyyyyyyy on you :eyelove:





VelvetLips said:


> Beautiful! I kind of wish AFU looked like that on me..it turns way more red on my lips


 Thank you ladies


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> My natural lip color:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gorgeous! Your skin is amazing! :thud:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

MACina said:


> Gorgeous, Naomi


 Thank you very much, MACina!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Wow Naomi sooooooooo very beautiful and your eye look is stunning


 Thank you so much, Glammy! :bouquet:


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

geeko said:


> Naomi: U are rocking that eye make up and the lip colour.   Heh haven been surfing specktra as often as before... here are 3 lip colors which i wore recently  This one is MAC Strikingly fabulous mineralized lipstick
> 
> MAC Pink pigeon lipstick
> 
> ...


 You look fabulous in every last one of them Geeko! :eyelove:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Gorgeous! Your skin is amazing! :thud:


  :bouquet:


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 14, 2014)

Wearing MAC Hi Jinks CC w/ MAC Tangerine Dream lipstick, NW45


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Hi Jinks CC w/ MAC Tangerine Dream lipstick, NW45


 Love! You are just too cute and everything looks great on you!


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 14, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Hi Jinks CC w/ MAC Tangerine Dream lipstick, NW45
> ...


  Thank you so much, NaomiH! So are you!!!♡♡♡


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Hi Jinks CC w/ MAC Tangerine Dream lipstick, NW45


Lovely as usual


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 14, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Thank you so much, NaomiH! So are you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you!


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Hi Jinks CC w/ MAC Tangerine Dream lipstick, NW45
> ...





NaomiH said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much, NaomiH! So are you!!! ♡♡♡
> ...


  Thank you so much, Dominique33!!!♡♡♡  @NaomiH You're welcome


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 14, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Hi Jinks CC w/ MAC Tangerine Dream lipstick, NW45


 Very pretty!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

MAC Style Curve (cremesheen), no liner. NC44


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Style Curve (cremesheen), no liner. NC44


 
  Loveeeeeeeeee, Naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2014)

MACina said:


> Loveeeeeeeeee, Naomi


  Thank you MACina!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

MAC lipglass in Heroine, no liner. NC44


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

I should really stop taking pics before I'm fully awake. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC lipglass in Heroine, no liner. NC44





NaomiH said:


> MAC Style Curve (cremesheen), no liner. NC44


You are giving the best RBF in both pics lol They lippie colors look beautiful. Heroine lg looks opaque is it?


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> They lippie colors look beautiful. Heroine lg looks opaque is it?


  I'm pretty damn bitchy in the mornings. lol
  It's pretty opaque, not as opaque as Rebel, but it still looks really pretty on.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC lipglass in Heroine, no liner. NC44


It is very pretty Halle, love the combo purple/blue as always !


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC lipglass in Heroine, no liner. NC44


Beautiful I love heroine lipglass one of my fave


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 16, 2014)

@naomi I caved and ordered glam I can't believe its was still there maybe it was meant to be


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> @naomi I caved and ordered glam I can't believe its was still there maybe it was meant to be


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Beautiful I love heroine lipglass one of my fave


  Thank you! It's one of my favorites too!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 16, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> @naomi I caved and ordered glam I can't believe its was still there maybe it was meant to be


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 16, 2014)

A plan in order to enable us into buying things ?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Bobbi Brown Sheer lip color in Pink Taffy *( Surf and Sand collection )


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Bobbi Brown Sheer lip color in Pink Taffy *( Surf and Sand collection )


  Lovely colour!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yes! My plan to enable everyone on Specktra into buying it has had one more victory! :haha:  It'll be stunning on you.


U got methanks I can't wait to get it


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Lovely colour!


Thank you  it's a sheer colour but the texture is awesome. I wonder how it compares to the MAC Sheen Supreme, I have never tried those !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





( true !)


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I think I will cave sooner or later too:agree: , Glam is just gorgeous.


Cave dominique cave


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> U got methanks I can't wait to get it


  I can't wait to see you in it.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Bobbi Brown Sheer lip color in Pink Taffy* ( Surf and Sand collection )


So beautiful


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 16, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Cave dominique cave


lol yes I will cave on Glam, question of time Glam


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

@Dominique33


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 16, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> So beautiful


Thank you !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @Dominique33








No of course not, ! It's a gorgeous lippie !


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> No of course not, ! It's a gorgeous lippie !


  Good!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> lol yes I will cave on Glam, question of time Glam


yay


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good! :whip:


Lol u are so right Naomi plus u look so beautiful in glam how can one not cave


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wearing MAC Crosswires lipstick w/o lipliner, NW45


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Crosswires lipstick w/o lipliner, NW45


  I love Crosswires on you!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Good!


lol and I changed my signature too, in fact well


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Lol u are so right Naomi plus u look so beautiful in glam how can one not cave


  Awww...thanks!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> lol and I changed my signature too, in fact well


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 16, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Crosswires lipstick w/o lipliner, NW45


Lovely, both the lipstick and the outfit, so bright ( it looks like a rainbow ! )


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 16, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Crosswires lipstick w/o lipliner, NW45


Beautiful u always look beautiful in all colors


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Crosswires lipstick w/o lipliner, NW45
> ...


  Thank you so much, NaomiH!!!♡♡♡


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 16, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Beautiful u always look beautiful in all colors


  Yeah she does!


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Crosswires lipstick w/o lipliner, NW45
> ...





allthingsglam said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Crosswires lipstick w/o lipliner, NW45
> ...


  Thank you so much, Dominique33 and allthingsglam!!!♡♡♡ It's a vintage 70s maxidress.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC lipglass in Heroine, no liner. NC44


 I like :eyelove:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 17, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Bobbi Brown Sheer lip color in Pink Taffy* ( Surf and Sand collection )





ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Crosswires lipstick w/o lipliner, NW45


 Lovely ladies


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Viva Glam Rihanna lipglass.


  I'm trying to catch up. I love this on you, Naomi!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 17, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Dominique33 said:
> 
> 
> > ladyd12 said:
> ...


  They were big on rainbows in the 70's.  I love the colors in that dress! And Crosswires looks great on you.  Now I know what I can get with my B2M.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I'm trying to catch up. I love this on you, Naomi!


  Thank you!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 17, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> I like


  Thank ya!


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 17, 2014)

burghchick said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Dominique33 said:
> ...


  Thank you so much, burghchick!!!♡♡♡ I love vintage and Crosswires is definitely worth B2Ming!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 18, 2014)

Guerlain Rouge G in Rose Glacé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The colour is sheer but the texture is good   In the mood for light and soft colours


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> In the mood for light and soft colours


  Pretty


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 18, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Pretty


Thank you


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 18, 2014)

*Illamasqua Box*


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Illamasqua Box*


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Illamasqua Box*


 This was made for you, beautiful!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you ladies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I received it this very afternoon and tried it for this thread.  The texture is very dry though, a bit stiff but the colour is intense. It's really matte too !


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 19, 2014)

Wearing MAC Lavender Whip lipstick w/o lipliner, NW45


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 19, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Very pretty   Wearing MAC Lavender Whip lipstick w/o lipliner, NW45


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Very pretty   Wearing MAC Lavender Whip lipstick w/o lipliner, NW45


  Thank you so much, Dominique33!!!♡♡♡


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 20, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > ladyd12 said:
> ...


  I got it this week! So pretty!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Crosswires lipstick w/o lipliner, NW45


Really beautiful on you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Lavender Whip lipstick w/o lipliner, NW45


Wow LW is gorgeous on you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Illamasqua Box*





Dominique33 said:


> Guerlain Rouge G in Rose Glacé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drools:


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 20, 2014)

Here's one I just got, Hot Gossip, a Cremesheen from MAC


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 20, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


Thank you  Dolly


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 20, 2014)

burghchick said:


>


  Very pretty ! It goes well with your skintone  ( I really think many MAC permanent colours are great, I will check that out because I have mostly LE lippies,  so many permanent shades are worth buying )


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 20, 2014)

*Chanel Rouge Allure 134 l'Audacieuse*


----------



## jenise (Jul 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Chanel Rouge Allure 134 l'Audacieuse*


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 21, 2014)

burghchick said:


>


  This color is beautiful!!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 21, 2014)

Plum Dandy (frost) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Flat out fabulous (retro matte)


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 21, 2014)

mac glam with cranberry liner I will take a better pic later but I really love this lipstick


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac glam with cranberry liner I will take a better pic later but I really love this lipstick


wow beautiful


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 21, 2014)

loreal Jennifer nude no liner Edit I forgot I did use a liner it mac boldly bare


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> wow beautiful


Awwwww thanks dolly


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 21, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> loreal Jennifer nude no liner


That is a beautiful nude on you.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is a beautiful nude on you.


awwwww thanks dolly


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 21, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac glam with cranberry liner I will take a better pic later but I really love this lipstick


Beautiful


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 21, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Here's one I just got, Hot Gossip, a Cremesheen from MAC


very beautiful


Dominique33 said:


> *Chanel Rouge Allure 134 l'Audacieuse*


 So beautiful


MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Plum Dandy (frost)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love them both fof looks beautiful on u


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 21, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Edit I forgot I did use a liner it mac boldly bare


You look gorgeous ! Such romantic eyes !


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 21, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Beautiful





Dominique33 said:


> You look gorgeous ! Such romantic eyes !:eyelove:


Thanks so much dominiqueI'm blushing


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 21, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac glam with cranberry liner I will take a better pic later but I really love this lipstick


 Girl your lips are glamalicious!!!! Beautiful


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 21, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> loreal Jennifer nude no liner Edit I forgot I did use a liner it mac boldly bare


 Gorgeous :eyelove:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 21, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> very beautiful So beautiful i love them both fof looks beautiful on u


 Thank you hon


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Edit I forgot I did use a liner it mac boldly bare


  You look gorgeous!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 21, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Girl your lips are glamalicious!!!! Beautiful


 I'm blushing


MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Gorgeous :eyelove:





MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Thank you hon


Awwwwww thanks so much melrose


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 21, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You look gorgeous!


Awwww thanks so much Naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 21, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Awwww thanks so much Naomi


----------



## jenise (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> wow beautiful





allthingsglam said:


> loreal Jennifer nude no liner Edit I forgot I did use a liner it mac boldly bare


 Both are gorgeous on you but especially love the nude! Looks so good with your skin tone :eyelove:


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 21, 2014)

jenise said:


> Both are gorgeous on you but especially love the nude! Looks so good with your skin tone :eyelove:


Awwwww thanks jenise I'm blushing so happy   i got the loreal nude lipsticks my first loreal buy in a long time I love the lipstick dislike the scent but its lasts only a min I have been wearing them all week


----------



## jenise (Jul 21, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Awwwww thanks jenise I'm blushing so happy   i got the loreal nude lipsticks my first loreal buy in a long time I love the lipstick dislike the scent but its lasts only a min I have been wearing them all week


 Well it looks great on you!!  did you get all of them?


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 21, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> loreal Jennifer nude no liner Edit I forgot I did use a liner it mac boldly bare


  I love this look!!  Gorgeous !


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 21, 2014)

jenise said:


> Well it looks great on you!!  did you get all of them?


thanks so much I got four I think it was six I got jlo nude,Julianna nude (cup creme dupe)fredia nude,and eva nude but now I want the other two since they are premanant now I will get those sometime soon


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I love this look!!  Gorgeous !


awwwww thanks so much walking dead I'm blushing


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 21, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> awwwww thanks so much walking dead I'm blushing


  LOL!  You look great!


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jul 21, 2014)

@allthingsglam the Loreal Jennifer nude on u is pure heaven omg i love it!!! I have loreal 800 which is a nude i heard is the same color??? im not sure on that but i do love those loreal lipsticks. i like the smell and texture of them.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jul 21, 2014)

I was sad i ordered one Senna lipstick off of hautelook it came today and GROSS!!! It is the first lipstick i have gotten in like ten yrs that was so nasty i couldnt even handle it. It had that nasty cheap waxy lipstick smell that i remember my moms makeup had in the 80s when i was a kid and played wit her stuff, it had that smell and taste. I always tease her shes stuck in the 80s so i gave it to her and said its the 80s u will love it hahaha. i was sad tho, i have seen ppl talk about senna makeup and thought it would be nice.  

 This is me wearing Up The Amp. it needs more love!!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 21, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> I was sad i ordered one Senna lipstick off of hautelook it came today and GROSS!!! It is the first lipstick i have gotten in like ten yrs that was so nasty i couldnt even handle it. It had that nasty cheap waxy lipstick smell that i remember my moms makeup had in the 80s when i was a kid and played wit her stuff, it had that smell and taste. I always tease her shes stuck in the 80s so i gave it to her and said its the 80s u will love it hahaha. i was sad tho, i have seen ppl talk about senna makeup and thought it would be nice.
> 
> This is me wearing Up The Amp. it needs more love!!!


 :eyelove:


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jul 21, 2014)

Relentlessly Red!!! Love this one!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!  You look great!


 Awwwww u are so kind thanks so much


Kristin Bacon said:


> @allthingsglam  the Loreal Jennifer nude on u is pure heaven omg i love it!!! I have loreal 800 which is a nude i heard is the same color??? im not sure on that but i do love those loreal lipsticks. i like the smell and texture of them.


 Awwwww thanks Kristin I love the texture to I'm hoping loreal come out with another collection like this one loves it I have to check the 800 one out  





Kristin Bacon said:


> I was sad i ordered one Senna lipstick off of hautelook it came today and GROSS!!! It is the first lipstick i have gotten in like ten yrs that was so nasty i couldnt even handle it. It had that nasty cheap waxy lipstick smell that i remember my moms makeup had in the 80s when i was a kid and played wit her stuff, it had that smell and taste. I always tease her shes stuck in the 80s so i gave it to her and said its the 80s u will love it hahaha. i was sad tho, i have seen ppl talk about senna makeup and thought it would be nice.
> 
> This is me wearing Up The Amp. it needs more love!!!


up the amp looks soooooooo beautifulon u Kristin I need to pick it up soon


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 21, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> Relentlessly Red!!! Love this one!!!


omg u are so beautiful and rr looks stunning on u I need to get this one too


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jul 21, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> omg u are so beautiful and rr looks stunning on u I need to get this one too


ahhhh thanku girl!! RR and UtA will look beyond amazing on u!!!! I love Glam on u. Its the one i didnt get.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 21, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> Relentlessly Red!!! Love this one!!!


 Stunning


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 21, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> ahhhh thanku girl!! RR and UtA will look beyond amazing on u!!!! I love Glam on u. Its the one i didnt get.


Awwww thanks I somehow forget about mac permanent lipsticks to busy getting le ones both looks stunning on uI hope to get uta soon


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac glam with cranberry liner I will take a better pic later but I really love this lipstick


  You look beautiful in Glam! I'm so glad you were enabled into buying it. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Love your new avi, @jenise!


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Love you in RR & UTA, @Kristin Bacon !


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You look beautiful in Glam! I'm so glad you were enabled into buying it. lol


Thanks so much u were rightI love it I would hate to have missed out I love it so  much it in my top 5 fave mac lipsticks for sure I'm getting a bu I can't help it a pinky red gets me everytime


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Thanks so much u were rightI love it I would hate to have missed out I love it so much it in my top 5 fave mac lipsticks for sure I'm getting a bu I can't help it a pinky red gets me everytime


  I'm probably going to be getting one as well because I've used quite a bit of mine already and I'd hate to be without it as it has now become my HG red.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm probably going to be getting one as well because I've used quite a bit of mine already and I'd hate to be without it as it has now become my HG red.


 yes u going to have to get another one I dislike that its le but I guess we just have to stock up lol


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 22, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Chanel Rouge Allure 134 l'Audacieuse*


  I love this color, the perfect pinkish coral ( at least that's how it looks on my screen).


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 22, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> Relentlessly Red!!! Love this one!!!


  You look gorgeous!  I love the kissy face on the first pic, too.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 22, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> I was sad i ordered one Senna lipstick off of hautelook it came today and GROSS!!! It is the first lipstick i have gotten in like ten yrs that was so nasty i couldnt even handle it. It had that nasty cheap waxy lipstick smell that i remember my moms makeup had in the 80s when i was a kid and played wit her stuff, it had that smell and taste. I always tease her shes stuck in the 80s so i gave it to her and said its the 80s u will love it hahaha. i was sad tho, i have seen ppl talk about senna makeup and thought it would be nice.
> 
> This is me wearing Up The Amp. it needs more love!!!


  I LOVE  UtA.  I've never heard of Senna, and it sounds like I'm not missing anything.  Did your Mom like it?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 22, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> Relentlessly Red!!! Love this one!!!





Kristin Bacon said:


> I was sad i ordered one Senna lipstick off of hautelook it came today and GROSS!!! It is the first lipstick i have gotten in like ten yrs that was so nasty i couldnt even handle it. It had that nasty cheap waxy lipstick smell that i remember my moms makeup had in the 80s when i was a kid and played wit her stuff, it had that smell and taste. I always tease her shes stuck in the 80s so i gave it to her and said its the 80s u will love it hahaha. i was sad tho, i have seen ppl talk about senna makeup and thought it would be nice.
> 
> This is me wearing Up The Amp. it needs more love!!!


Beautiful kristin


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 22, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac glam with cranberry liner I will take a better pic later but I really love this lipstick


  Gorgeous on you!  This is a great photo.  I also love the L'Oreal nude on you.  Both are seriously great colors on you.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jul 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Love you in RR & UTA, @Kristin Bacon !
> thanku!!! i need to give them both more love, i bet u would look amazing in both!!
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *allthingsglam*
> 
> ...


  i know me too. I always b2m at nordstrom so that is how i get my list of perm lipsticks knocked off. Next Im gonna b2m for Freckletone and Siss, also need all the pro lipsticks now in the perm line in store!!!! i have a bunch of items with 10 uses left i need to finally use up. im ghetto i try to use everything up before b2m anything lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 22, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> She does like it! She never buys herself anything, so she loves getting anything i give her! It will be the last Senna purchase i ever make ever. I mean NYX is better lol.
> xoxo thanku haha i love being silly and kissy face pics
> 
> 
> ...


  I need to as well, especially UTA. I'll try to remember to wear them this week and post pics.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 22, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Gorgeous on you!  This is a great photo.  I also love the L'Oreal nude on you.  Both are seriously great colors on you.


Awwwww thanks so much burghchick I'm blushing


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 23, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE UtAS I've never heard of Senna, and it sounds like I'm not missing anything. Did your Mom like it?
> ...


  Me too, although it have gathered up a bunch that are very very old but not empty for B2M.  It has to be unusable, either because it's empty or too old (like a dried up old Fluidline.)


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 24, 2014)

mac sail la vie lipstick cranberry liner


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 24, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac sail la vie lipstick cranberry liner


  Beautiful!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Beautiful!


Awwwww thanks naomi


----------



## jenise (Jul 24, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac sail la vie lipstick cranberry liner


 Love this color on you!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 24, 2014)

jenise said:


> Love this color on you!


Awwwww thanks so much jenise


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 24, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac sail la vie lipstick cranberry liner


  Beautiful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac sail la vie lipstick cranberry liner


Beautiful


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 25, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac sail la vie lipstick cranberry liner


 Beautiful love!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 25, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac sail la vie lipstick cranberry liner


*Beautiful ! *


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Beautiful!


awwwwww thanks so much crimsonquill


Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful


awwwww thanks dolly


MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Beautiful love!


 Awwwwww thanks so much melrose


Dominique33 said:


> *Beautiful !* :eyelove:


awwwww thanks dominique


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 25, 2014)

Velvet Teddy!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Velvet Teddy!


Very very beautiful


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Velvet Teddy!


Lovely
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote *The bolder the lippie, the more I like it *quote


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Velvet Teddy!


 Very beautiful!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Velvet Teddy!


Beautiful love velvet teddy on you


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Wearing MAC Charmed, I'm Sure lipstick w/ MAC Cherry lipliner, NW45


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Charmed, I'm Sure lipstick w/ MAC Cherry lipliner, NW45


You look so stunning and hollywood glam! Love it


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Charmed, I'm Sure lipstick w/ MAC Cherry lipliner, NW45
> ...


 Thank you so much, Dolly Snow!!!♡♡♡


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 25, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Charmed, I'm Sure lipstick w/ MAC Cherry lipliner, NW45


so very beautiful


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 25, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Charmed, I'm Sure lipstick w/ MAC Cherry lipliner, NW45


 Oh la la. Absolutely stunning :eyelove:


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 25, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Charmed, I'm Sure lipstick w/ MAC Cherry lipliner, NW45
> ...





MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Charmed, I'm Sure lipstick w/ MAC Cherry lipliner, NW45
> ...


  Thank you so much, allthingsglam and MelroseLuvsMkup!!!♡♡♡


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Velvet Teddy!


  I love Velvet Teddy! It looks good on you!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 25, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Charmed, I'm Sure lipstick w/ MAC Cherry lipliner, NW45


  Very pretty!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 25, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac sail la vie lipstick cranberry liner


  Beautiful!  You look so different with reds and nudes, but great in both.  The reds are so glam and sophisticated.


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 25, 2014)

burghchick said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Charmed, I'm Sure lipstick w/ MAC Cherry lipliner, NW45
> ...


  Thank you so much, burghchick!!!♡♡♡


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 25, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Charmed, I'm Sure lipstick w/ MAC Cherry lipliner, NW45


  That is stunning on you!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 26, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Beautiful!  You look so different with reds and nudes, but great in both.  The reds are so glam and sophisticated.


awwww thanks so much burghchick and too think I used to be scare to rocks red then oneday I got the confidence to and I never looked back lol thanks so very much I'm blushing


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 26, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Charmed, I'm Sure lipstick w/ MAC Cherry lipliner, NW45
> ...


  Thank you so much, CrimsonQuill157!!!♡♡♡


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 26, 2014)

Wearing MAC Sin lipstick w/ MAC Nightmoth lipliner, NW45


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 26, 2014)

And you do it again hon. Stunning :eyelove:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 26, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Sin lipstick w/ MAC Nightmoth lipliner, NW45


Very pretty, and classy


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 26, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Sin lipstick w/ MAC Nightmoth lipliner, NW45


Very beautiful


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 26, 2014)

mac dodgy girl heroine lip liner


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 26, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac dodgy girl heroine lip liner


You rock bright colours Glam ! (I already mentioned it but it is true ! ),


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 26, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac dodgy girl heroine lip liner


 Very pretty.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 26, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You rock bright colours Glam ! (I already mentioned it but it is true ! ),


awwwwww thanks so much dominique I'm blushing


MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Very pretty.


awwwww thanks melrose I'm blushing


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 26, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Sin lipstick w/ MAC Nightmoth lipliner, NW45


  That is perfect on you.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jul 26, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac dodgy girl heroine lip liner


  Gorgeous!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 26, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Gorgeous!


Awwwww thanks so much crimsonquill I'm blushing


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Sin lipstick w/ MAC Nightmoth lipliner, NW45


  Gorgeous


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 27, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful!  You look so different with reds and nudes, but great in both.  The reds are so glam and sophisticated.
> ...


  I was the same.  Once I went through a very rough patch with my health, and is thought "why am I afraid of a red lipstick with everything else to be afraid of?"  Like you said, I never looked back.  Gimme the red lippies!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 27, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac dodgy girl heroine lip liner


  It looks great on you!  How do you like it compared to Up the Amp?


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 27, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I was the same.  Once I went through a very rough patch with my health, and is thought "why am I afraid of a red lipstick with everything else to be afraid of?"  Like you said, I never looked back.  Gimme the red lippies!


Happy to see that u are better now and yay for a great red lippie I think it was hergreyness that saided her mom worn a red lipstick everyday and I liked that got me to appreciate and wearing mines alot more


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 27, 2014)

burghchick said:


> It looks great on you!  How do you like it compared to Up the Amp?


I wish I had uta its on my wishlist I have riri boy and people say it a uta dupe I would say I love riri boy my fave lavander lipstick ever on me dg takes some work I can not apply it straight from the tube I have to dab it on riri boy is great I don't even need a mirror to apply it  I like dg but its not a fave its kinda dry on me too so I need a lip balm but its a lipstick that once I work with it I like it I just wished I love it too


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 27, 2014)

@burghchick I love your new Avi picture that lipstick is a very beautiful color


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 28, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > It looks great on you! How do you like it compared to Up the Amp?
> ...


  Thank you! Now I feel better about skipping the Osbournes.  I told myself that I already had similar colors and really couldn't afford it, anyhow.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 28, 2014)

Wearing urban decay Manic


----------



## jenise (Jul 28, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Wearing urban decay Manic


  love it and your skin looks flawless!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 28, 2014)

jenise said:


> love it and your skin looks flawless!


 Thank you hon!  :kissy:


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 28, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Thank you! Now I feel better about skipping the Osbournes.  I told myself that I already had similar colors and really couldn't afford it, anyhow.


u are welcome


MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Wearing urban decay Manic


beautiful


----------



## cocotears (Jul 29, 2014)

since today is national lipstick day (who knew?) i decided to drop a few of my fave selfies with my fave lippies! first up: MAC Happy Go Lucky!


----------



## cocotears (Jul 29, 2014)

MELT DGAF


----------



## cocotears (Jul 29, 2014)

MAC Velvet Teddy + MAC Boy Bait CSG


----------



## cocotears (Jul 29, 2014)

Last one: MAC Heaux


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 29, 2014)

cocotears said:


> since today is national lipstick day (who knew?) i decided to drop a few of my fave selfies with my fave lippies! first up: MAC Happy Go Lucky!





cocotears said:


> MELT DGAF





cocotears said:


> MAC Velvet Teddy + MAC Boy Bait CSG





cocotears said:


> Last one: MAC Heaux


 every last one is gorg on you :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Wearing urban decay Manic


Beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

cocotears said:


> Last one: MAC Heaux





cocotears said:


> MAC Velvet Teddy + MAC Boy Bait CSG





cocotears said:


> MELT DGAF





cocotears said:


> since today is national lipstick day (who knew?) i decided to drop a few of my fave selfies with my fave lippies! first up: MAC Happy Go Lucky!


You look gorgeous in all of these lippies. :eyelove: :eyelove: :eyelove: :eyelove:


----------



## gabzillaa (Jul 29, 2014)

MAC Lady Danger


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> MAC Lady Danger


looks lovely on you. And love the shades


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 29, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> MAC Lady Danger


 looks fantastic on you.


----------



## gabzillaa (Jul 29, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> looks fantastic on you.


  Thank you ladies!!!!


----------



## cocotears (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Thank you both!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 29, 2014)

cocotears said:


> since today is national lipstick day (who knew?) i decided to drop a few of my fave selfies with my fave lippies! first up: MAC Happy Go Lucky!





cocotears said:


> MELT DGAF





cocotears said:


> MAC Velvet Teddy + MAC Boy Bait CSG


Omg stunning u rocking happy go lucky stunning and the nude lip is so beautiful


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 29, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> MAC Lady Danger


beautiful


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 29, 2014)

mac  ruby in honor of national lipstick day


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac  ruby in honor of national lipstick day


Stunning glammyboo


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 29, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac  ruby in honor of national lipstick day


 Beautiful!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Stunning glammyboo


awwwww thanks dolly


MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Beautiful!!!


awwwww thanks melrose


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 29, 2014)

Wearing MAC Snob lipstick w/ MAC Snob lipglass and MAC Plum lipliner


----------



## cocotears (Jul 29, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Omg stunning u rocking happy go lucky stunning and the nude lip is so beautiful


  Thank you!!   





allthingsglam said:


> mac  ruby in honor of national lipstick day


  You look gorgeous as well!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 29, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Snob lipstick w/ MAC Snob lipglass and MAC Plum lipliner


 Beautiful


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 29, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Snob lipstick w/ MAC Snob lipglass and MAC Plum lipliner
> ...


  Thank you so much, MelroseLuvsMkup!!!♡♡♡


----------



## gabzillaa (Jul 29, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac ruby in honor of national lipstick day


  look who's talking about beautiful!! my favorite lipstick!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 29, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Snob lipstick w/ MAC Snob lipglass and MAC Plum lipliner


Beautiful


----------



## geeko (Jul 30, 2014)

Lavendar whip lipstick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Flat out fabulous lipstick


----------



## jenise (Jul 30, 2014)

geeko said:


> Lavendar whip lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love LW on you!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 30, 2014)

geeko said:


> Lavendar whip lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree, love LW on you too.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm NW50. Both looks are from Kat Von D and Starbucks  :lol: My "where's my damn coffee"  look Kat Von D "Wonderchilde" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Kat Von D "Poe"


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 30, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Thank you so much, MelroseLuvsMkup!!!♡♡♡


beautiful


gabzillaa said:


> look who's talking about beautiful!! my favorite lipstick!


awwwww thanks so much im blushing


geeko said:


> Lavendar whip lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they both look beautiful on u


Jill1228 said:


> I'm NW50. Both looks are from Kat Von D and Starbucks  :lol: My "where's my damn coffee"  look Kat Von D "Wonderchilde"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im so loving them both on u Poe looks stunning on u beautiful


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 30, 2014)

cocotears said:


> Thank you!!  You look gorgeous as well!


Awwww thanks so much


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks y'all  :encore:


----------



## geeko (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you ladies.. i cannot get enough of lippies. I recently bought YSL #208 rouge pur couture MAT...beautiful fuschia..i gotta post that color soon. A really gorgeous color. I m fast becoming a lippie addict


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 30, 2014)

geeko said:


> Thank you ladies.. i cannot get enough of lippies. I recently bought YSL #208 rouge pur couture MAT...beautiful fuschia..i gotta post that color soon. A really gorgeous color. I m fast becoming a lippie addict


 Well your in the right place, all of us are addicts :nods:  And Jill1228 you look gorgeous doll, with your gimme my damn coffee face.


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 30, 2014)

Wearing MAC Evening Stroll Casual Colour, NW45


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 30, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Evening Stroll Casual Colour, NW45


 Lovely hon, but I'm sure you know that already.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 30, 2014)

Pink pigeon


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 30, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Evening Stroll Casual Colour, NW45


u look beautiful hon I love this color on u did u use it on your cheeks to I was lucky to get one from kristin and I love it I use just a lil on my cheeks and lips this color is pure love


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

geeko said:


> Lavendar whip lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Pink pigeon





ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Evening Stroll Casual Colour, NW45





Jill1228 said:


> I'm NW50. Both looks are from Kat Von D and Starbucks  :lol: My "where's my damn coffee"  look Kat Von D "Wonderchilde"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous ladies :eyelove:


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 30, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Pink pigeon


Beautiful I need pp in my life


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous ladies :eyelove:


 Thank you Dolly


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 30, 2014)

MAC Strong Woman. And yes, I love my sassy shirt Close up of the lippie


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> MAC Strong Woman. And yes, I love my sassy shirt Close up of the lippie


Gorgeous


----------



## geeko (Jul 30, 2014)

I ovrslept and was laye for an appointment and I had less than 5 mins to get ready n get outta hse. So im wearing only a cc cream and ysl rouge pur couture mat in #208 today. I cannt rem the name only the no of the lippie. This color is frm their latest fall coll. Lovin it


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 30, 2014)

geeko said:


> I ovrslept and was laye for an appointment and I had less than 5 mins to get ready n get outta hse. So im wearing only a cc cream and ysl rouge pur couture mat in #208 today. I cannt rem the name only the no of the lippie. This color is frm their latest fall coll. Lovin it


Beautiful


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 30, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Wearing urban decay Manic


  Very pretty!  Is it a Revolution  one or something different?  I love their chubby pencils.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 30, 2014)

geeko said:


> I ovrslept and was laye for an appointment and I had less than 5 mins to get ready n get outta hse. So im wearing only a cc cream and ysl rouge pur couture mat in #208 today. I cannt rem the name only the no of the lippie. This color is frm their latest fall coll. Lovin it


  It's gorgeous on you!  You look great, regardless of the amount of make up.  If I only had 5 minutes I wouldn't look that good!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 30, 2014)

Everyone's favorite Heaux, matte


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 30, 2014)

geeko said:


> I ovrslept and was laye for an appointment and I had less than 5 mins to get ready n get outta hse. So im wearing only a cc cream and ysl rouge pur couture mat in #208 today. I cannt rem the name only the no of the lippie. This color is frm their latest fall coll. Lovin it


 Beautiful as always.   





burghchick said:


> Very pretty!  Is it a Revolution  one or something different?  I love their chubby pencils.


 Thank you burghchick,  it is the revolution lipstick. I haven't tried the chubby pencils yet.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Everyone's favorite Heaux, matte


 Now that's beautiful


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm about to clock in to work. Gotta have coffee first  This morning it's all about OCC lip tars.  Hoochie lip pencil Lip color Yaoi mixed with Black Metal Dahlia lip tars


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 31, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Everyone's favorite Heaux, matte


Stunning stunning stunning heaux is beautiful on u one of my fave as well heaux looks so sexy on u


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 31, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Beautiful as always.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They are very pigmented.  They're glossy finish.  If you like red the one named 69 is GORGEOUS!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

burghchick said:


> They are very pigmented.  They're glossy finish.  If you like red the one named 69 is GORGEOUS!


 I'll be sure to check it out tomorrow when I go to sephora. Thank you love.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 31, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> MAC Strong Woman. And yes, I love my sassy shirt Close up of the lippie


love strong woman on u beautifuland I love the shirt as well    





geeko said:


> I ovrslept and was laye for an appointment and I had less than 5 mins to get ready n get outta hse. So im wearing only a cc cream and ysl rouge pur couture mat in #208 today. I cannt rem the name only the no of the lippie. This color is frm their latest fall coll. Lovin it


 love this color I need it beautiful


burghchick said:


> Very pretty!  Is it a Revolution  one or something different?  I love their chubby pencils.


very beautiful color


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 31, 2014)

I told myself I was going to wear all my red because I have so many to see which ones i really love I'm wearing mac red racer today and I forgot how much I love it


----------



## geeko (Jul 31, 2014)

Sometimes it is so hard to pick a lippie color to wear. Too many options to choose frm


----------



## geeko (Jul 31, 2014)

Came across this site... and i feel it really aptly describes lip addicts like us

  Dedicated to all u guys who love lippies more than or just as much as me

*27 Things every Lip product addict knows to be true*
  http://www.buzzfeed.com/imaansheikh/its-poppin-its-poppin?bffbstyle


----------



## gabzillaa (Jul 31, 2014)

geeko said:


> Came across this site... and i feel it really aptly describes lip addicts like us
> 
> Dedicated to all u guys who love lippies more than or just as much as me
> 
> ...


  OMG YESSSS!!! 21 is especially true today!! Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

geeko said:


> Came across this site... and i feel it really aptly describes lip addicts like us  Dedicated to all u guys who love lippies more than or just as much as me  *27 Things every Lip product addict knows to be true* http://www.buzzfeed.com/imaansheikh/its-poppin-its-poppin?bffbstyle


 I so love you for posting this, it has made my day :lol:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

I love #14


----------



## geeko (Jul 31, 2014)

I am guilty of at least 80% of those that they listed in there lol!


----------



## geeko (Jul 31, 2014)

And this is the ysl lippie I think which is awesome n which I posted myself wearing a few posts earlier. Ysl rouge pur couture 208 fuschia fetiche.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 31, 2014)

geeko said:


> And this is the ysl lippie I think which is awesome n which I posted myself wearing a few posts earlier. Ysl rouge pur couture 208 fuschia fetiche.


thats a beautiful looking lippie love ysl


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 31, 2014)

Left work and headed to Ulta to check out the Urban Decay Pulp Fiction collection. Love the Mrs Mia  Wallace lippie. Pardon the different eye shadow colors. I tried on the eye palette.   Yup, I spent quite a bit. Thank goodness got the 20% off coupon


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wearing MAC Grey Friday lipstick w/o lipliner, NW45


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Grey Friday lipstick w/o lipliner, NW45


 Lovely ladyd12


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 31, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Grey Friday lipstick w/o lipliner, NW45
> ...


  Thank you so much, MelroseLuvsMkup!!!♡♡♡


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jul 31, 2014)

Wearing MUFE #40


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 31, 2014)

Beautiful





Kristin Bacon said:


> Wearing MUFE #40


----------



## VelvetLips (Aug 1, 2014)

geeko said:


> Came across this site... and i feel it really aptly describes lip addicts like us
> 
> Dedicated to all u guys who love lippies more than or just as much as me
> 
> ...


  Loving it! Most of these are true for me


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 1, 2014)

Having morning coffee. About to punch in at work Lip liner: Urban Decay Mrs. Mia Wallace Lip color: OCC lip tar in Stalker


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 1, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> Wearing MUFE #40


looks beautiful on uand your eyes are stunning


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 1, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Having morning coffee. About to punch in at work Lip liner: Urban Decay Mrs. Mia Wallace Lip color: OCC lip tar in Stalker


Beautiful color I'm going to check it out


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

Roxo


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 1, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Roxo


Looks beautiful on u melrose I love Roxo too I'm happy I tracked one down


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 1, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Looks beautiful on u melrose I love Roxo too I'm happy I tracked one down


 Thank you Glammy :kissy:  I'm happy you did it's beautiful.


----------



## katred (Aug 1, 2014)

geeko said:


> Came across this site... and i feel it really aptly describes lip addicts like us
> 
> Dedicated to all u guys who love lippies more than or just as much as me
> 
> ...


  I so can't wait for this to come out here!!! I got left alone with the testers for the YSL Fall collection just after they came in. They were sitting untouched all over the counter, because they'd literally just come out of the boxes, and the MUA on duty had to go get something from the back. That kind of temptation is just cruel.


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm at work on my last break. I'm wearing Kat Von D Studded Kiss lipstick in Wonderchilde  I've gotten lots of compliments on today's lippie


----------



## katred (Aug 2, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I've gotten lots of compliments on today's lippie


  I can see why! I love the combination of shirt/ lip/ nail colour you have going here. 

  Thought I'd post a photo of my new baby, YSL Rouge Pur Couture #57, Pink Rhapsody. It's a phenomenal pink... or red. It's honestly right on the border between the pink and red and I have a feeling that whether it looks more one or the other will depend on your complexion. I'm neutral-cool and on me it looks more pink. I think that on someone with a warmer complexion, it would be more red. 





  And I did not buy this because I desperately needed something to tide me over until that incredible matte fuchsia shows up. That is totally not what I did...


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 2, 2014)

katred said:


> I can see why! I love the combination of shirt/ lip/ nail colour you have going here.   Thought I'd post a photo of my new baby, YSL Rouge Pur Couture #57, Pink Rhapsody. It's a phenomenal pink... or red. It's honestly right on the border between the pink and red and I have a feeling that whether it looks more one or the other will depend on your complexion. I'm neutral-cool and on me it looks more pink. I think that on someone with a warmer complexion, it would be more red.
> 
> And I did not buy this because I desperately needed something to tide me over until that incredible matte fuchsia shows up. That is totally not what I did...


  That color is amazing on you! By the way, I saw your site recently when my color season fascination started. I love how you tried makeup from every season's palette!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 2, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I'm at work on my last break. I'm wearing Kat Von D Studded Kiss lipstick in Wonderchilde  I've gotten lots of compliments on today's lippie


Stunning I love this lippie on u soooo beautiful and your smile makes it even more beautiful


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 2, 2014)

katred said:


> I can see why! I love the combination of shirt/ lip/ nail colour you have going here.   Thought I'd post a photo of my new baby, YSL Rouge Pur Couture #57, Pink Rhapsody. It's a phenomenal pink... or red. It's honestly right on the border between the pink and red and I have a feeling that whether it looks more one or the other will depend on your complexion. I'm neutral-cool and on me it looks more pink. I think that on someone with a warmer complexion, it would be more red.
> 
> And I did not buy this because I desperately needed something to tide me over until that incredible matte fuchsia shows up. That is totally not what I did...


sooooo beautiful


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 2, 2014)

I haven't been on this thread in a while, so it will take me a while to catch up. Let me just say that you all are looking stunning!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I'm at work on my last break. I'm wearing Kat Von D Studded Kiss lipstick in Wonderchilde  I've gotten lots of compliments on today's lippie





Jill1228 said:


> Having morning coffee. About to punch in at work Lip liner: Urban Decay Mrs. Mia Wallace Lip color: OCC lip tar in Stalker





katred said:


> I can see why! I love the combination of shirt/ lip/ nail colour you have going here.   Thought I'd post a photo of my new baby, YSL Rouge Pur Couture #57, Pink Rhapsody. It's a phenomenal pink... or red. It's honestly right on the border between the pink and red and I have a feeling that whether it looks more one or the other will depend on your complexion. I'm neutral-cool and on me it looks more pink. I think that on someone with a warmer complexion, it would be more red.
> 
> And I did not buy this because I desperately needed something to tide me over until that incredible matte fuchsia shows up. That is totally not what I did...





burghchick said:


> Everyone's favorite Heaux, matte





Jill1228 said:


> I'm about to clock in to work. Gotta have coffee first  This morning it's all about OCC lip tars.  Hoochie lip pencil Lip color Yaoi mixed with Black Metal Dahlia lip tars





ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Grey Friday lipstick w/o lipliner, NW45





Jill1228 said:


> Left work and headed to Ulta to check out the Urban Decay Pulp Fiction collection. Love the Mrs Mia  Wallace lippie. Pardon the different eye shadow colors. I tried on the eye palette.   Yup, I spent quite a bit. Thank goodness got the 20% off coupon





Kristin Bacon said:


> Wearing MUFE #40


Ladies stunning :eyelove:


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 2, 2014)

me wearing mac private lipstick


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 2, 2014)

Ñ





allthingsglam said:


> me wearing mac private lipstick


  Love it!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 2, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Ñ Love it!!


Awwwww thanks so much


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> me wearing mac private lipstick


Stunning


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 2, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Stunning


awwwww thanks so much dolly


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 3, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> me wearing mac private lipstick


 Like!


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 3, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Stunning I love this lippie on u soooo beautiful and your smile makes it even more beautiful


 Thanks everyone. I think I was smiling because the day was almost over. We had tax free weekend and it was insane (I work for Target)


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 3, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I'm at work on my last break. I'm wearing Kat Von D Studded Kiss lipstick in Wonderchilde  I've gotten lots of compliments on today's lippie


 Beautiful :eyelove:





katred said:


> I can see why! I love the combination of shirt/ lip/ nail colour you have going here.   Thought I'd post a photo of my new baby, YSL Rouge Pur Couture #57, Pink Rhapsody. It's a phenomenal pink... or red. It's honestly right on the border between the pink and red and I have a feeling that whether it looks more one or the other will depend on your complexion. I'm neutral-cool and on me it looks more pink. I think that on someone with a warmer complexion, it would be more red.
> 
> And I did not buy this because I desperately needed something to tide me over until that incredible matte fuchsia shows up. That is totally not what I did...


 Absolutely stunning! 





allthingsglam said:


> me wearing mac private lipstick


 Glammy you are stunning hon :eyelove:


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 3, 2014)

Kat Von D liquid love lipstick in vampira


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 3, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Kat Von D liquid love lipstick in vampira


 You ain't playing with Kat Von D,  you look gorgeous hon.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 3, 2014)

Sorry, I can't catch up but beautiful lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & swatches  as always !


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 3, 2014)

Wearing Glam today


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Wearing Kanga Rouge today, and I thought you guys would appreciate my phone case haha!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 3, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Kat Von D liquid love lipstick in vampira


  That is a fab dark red on you. Stunning


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 3, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Wearing Kanga Rouge today, and I thought you guys would appreciate my phone case haha!


  KR is gorgeous on you.
  Love the phone case...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 3, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


>


  Glam is love on you!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 3, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Kat Von D liquid love lipstick in vampira


 Beautiful


Dominique33 said:


> Sorry, I can't catch up but beautiful lipsticks :eyelove:  & swatches  as always !


 Where u been dominique missed u happy u back


MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Wearing Glam today


melrose u looks so beautiful in glam


gabzillaa said:


> Wearing Kanga Rouge today, and I thought you guys would appreciate my phone case haha!


beautiful and u are right I love the cell phone case to


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 3, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Beautiful :eyelove:  Absolutely stunning!   Glammy you are stunning hon :eyelove:


thanks so much melrose


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Glam is love on you!
> Thank you Dolly
> 
> 
> ...


  Awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




glammy your so sweet, thank you hon.


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 3, 2014)

Glam looks great on you. I like that one too


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 3, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Glam looks great on you. I like that one too


  Thank you


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> KR is gorgeous on you.
> Love the phone case...


  thank you ladies!!!


----------



## katred (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks very much for your kind comments, ladies. Brightens my day immensely. Today I decided to go for a different look and did orange (Guerlain Gipsy)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 4, 2014)

katred said:


> Thanks very much for your kind comments, ladies. Brightens my day immensely. Today I decided to go for a different look and did orange (Guerlain Gipsy)


  It really does brighten you up, makes your eyes pop too.
  stunning


----------



## ladyd12 (Aug 4, 2014)

Wearing MAC Pink Friday lipstick w/ MAC Plum lipliner and MAC Clear lipglass, NW45


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 4, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Pink Friday lipstick w/ MAC Plum lipliner and MAC Clear lipglass, NW45


  Beautiful @ladyd12


----------



## ladyd12 (Aug 4, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Pink Friday lipstick w/ MAC Plum lipliner and MAC Clear lipglass, NW45
> ...


  Thank you so much, Dolly Snow!!!♡♡♡


----------



## MandyVanHook (Aug 4, 2014)

katred said:


> Thanks very much for your kind comments, ladies. Brightens my day immensely. Today I decided to go for a different look and did orange (Guerlain Gipsy)


  Like me... a bright winter that can still rock orange!  You look beautiful!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 4, 2014)

katred said:


> Thanks very much for your kind comments, ladies. Brightens my day immensely. Today I decided to go for a different look and did orange (Guerlain Gipsy)


Lovely.  Those Rouges G suit you so well !


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 4, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> me wearing mac private lipstick


Beautiful as always


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 4, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Pink Friday lipstick w/ MAC Plum lipliner and MAC Clear lipglass, NW45


Very pretty combo !


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 4, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> Wearing MUFE #40


Gorgeous on you !


----------



## ladyd12 (Aug 4, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Pink Friday lipstick w/ MAC Plum lipliner and MAC Clear lipglass, NW45
> ...


  Thank you so much, Dominique33!!!♡♡♡


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Aug 4, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Gorgeous on you !


thanku doll!!! I really love this lipstick MUFE rocks. I only have a few lipsticks from them but want many more!!!! they really stay on good and arent too drying.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 5, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *allthingsglam* 



I told myself I was going to wear all my red because I have so many to see which ones i really love I'm wearing mac red racer today and I forgot how much I love it

Are you going to post a photo? I've never seen that one. And reds look so good on you!



geeko said:


> Came across this site... and i feel it really aptly describes lip addicts like us  Dedicated to all u guys who love lippies more than or just as much as me  *27 Things every Lip product addict knows to be true* http://www.buzzfeed.com/imaansheikh/its-poppin-its-poppin?bffbstyle


  Perfect! I love it


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 5, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Pink Friday lipstick w/ MAC Plum lipliner and MAC Clear lipglass, NW45


  You have the best smile. You always look genuinely happy. I hope you are.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 5, 2014)

katred said:


> Thanks very much for your kind comments, ladies. Brightens my day immensely. Today I decided to go for a different look and did orange (Guerlain Gipsy)


  I love deep bright colors with your hair and eyes!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 5, 2014)

burghchick said:


> You have the best smile. You always look genuinely happy. I hope you are.


I agree


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Beautiful as always


thanks dominique


burghchick said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *allthingsglam*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwwwww thanks so much burghchick this will be my next one I will post red racer is a pretty one it came out in the hey sailor collection I will be sure to post a picture u are so sweet thanks


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 5, 2014)

looking good ladies!!


----------



## ladyd12 (Aug 5, 2014)

burghchick said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Pink Friday lipstick w/ MAC Plum lipliner and MAC Clear lipglass, NW45
> ...


  Thank you so much, burghchick!!!! I'm genuinely happy♡♡♡♡


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 5, 2014)

I came in to Sephora wearing Kat Von D Poe. The sales associate now wants it. I put OCC Hoochie over it for shits and giggles. And because I was too lazy to remove it before trying another color. I swatched Coven over it and the SA saw it and said "girl, that looks awesome on you!"  Here's the result.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm bored because I was waiting for my lunch date (my old boss)  And I walked out of Sephora with 3 KVD lipsticks...don't judge me


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 6, 2014)

Wearing Bad Girl Riri, which in my opinion is the perfect nude for me.


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 6, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> And I walked out of Sephora with 3 KVD lipsticks...don't judge me


  that does look great on you!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 6, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Wearing Bad Girl Riri, which in my opinion is the perfect nude for me.


 yup, :agree: perfect nude for you hon.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 6, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Dominique33 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful as always
> ...


  Oh, cool.  I was too poor when Hey Sailor came out to be buying anything, so I've never seen it.


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 6, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> yup,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thank you! I'm working on finding a backup before these ridiculous prices shoot up even more smh


----------



## jenise (Aug 6, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Wearing Bad Girl Riri, which in my opinion is the perfect nude for me.


 Love this color :heart2:


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 6, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Wearing Bad Girl Riri, which in my opinion is the perfect nude for me.


U look stunning in bad girl riri


----------



## katred (Aug 6, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Wearing Bad Girl Riri, which in my opinion is the perfect nude for me.


  I agree with your opinion. Honestly would have believed that that was your natural lip colour. PERFECT against your skin.


----------



## ladyd12 (Aug 6, 2014)

Wearing MAC Hi Jinks! Casual Colour mixed w/ MAC CB96 lipstick and MAC Guavarine lipstick (both colours are from a MAC lipstick palette),NW45


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 6, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Hi Jinks! Casual Colour mixed w/ MAC CB96 lipstick and MAC Guavarine lipstick (both colours are from a MAC lipstick palette),NW45


  Very pretty!


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 7, 2014)

katred said:


> Your shits and giggles work out way better than mine. That purple is electric against your skin tone, without dominating it.
> 
> 
> I agree with your opinion. Honestly would have believed that that was your natural lip colour. PERFECT against your skin.


  Thank you ladies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think the Rihanna collection is my favorite ever, most of the colors work great on my skin tone.


----------



## ladyd12 (Aug 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Hi Jinks! Casual Colour mixed w/ MAC CB96 lipstick and MAC Guavarine lipstick (both colours are from a MAC lipstick palette),NW45
> ...


  Thank you so much, MelroseLuvsMkup!!!♡♡♡


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 7, 2014)

Givenchy Rose Extravagant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Givenchy Pourpre Inouï   Fall 2014 collec.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Givenchy Rose Extravagant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Both are gorgeous......but I really really love  Givenchy pourpre inouï on you.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 7, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Both are gorgeous......but I really really love  Givenchy pourpre inouï on you.


  Thank you  so much. I didn not expect to find them so early in stores ( due to launch in 15 days or so )  honestly Rose Extravagant is equally beautiful but I was not able to capture the shade properly . Pourpre Inouï is very pretty too, I would recommand both ( the texture is perfect )


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 7, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Hi Jinks! Casual Colour mixed w/ MAC CB96 lipstick and MAC Guavarine lipstick (both colours are from a MAC lipstick palette),NW45


  Really lovely combo  One of the best ever for a soft everyday makeup IMO.


----------



## geeko (Aug 7, 2014)

Up the amp lipstick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sushi kiss lipstick


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

geeko said:


> Up the amp lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beautiful like always.  I love Sk on you.


----------



## JadedRubies (Aug 7, 2014)

geeko said:


>


Very pretty! I'm yet to see a bad pic from you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Givenchy Rose Extravagant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

geeko said:


> Up the amp lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:eyelove: always beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Hi Jinks! Casual Colour mixed w/ MAC CB96 lipstick and MAC Guavarine lipstick (both colours are from a MAC lipstick palette),NW45


Lovely


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Wearing Bad Girl Riri, which in my opinion is the perfect nude for me.


:eyelove: love this one on you


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 7, 2014)

I just got home from work and my new OCC lip tars were waiting. I'm already in love with Technopagan


----------



## jenise (Aug 7, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I just got home from work and my new OCC lip tars were waiting. I'm already in love with Technopagan


 Love!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I just got home from work and my new OCC lip tars were waiting. I'm already in love with Technopagan


 wow that color is made for you :eyelove:


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Givenchy Rose Extravagant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love these omg they are stunning I don't own a givenchy lippie but u rocking the heck out of these I must get a givenchy lippie soon and these colors may be one of my first ones   





Dominique33 said:


> Really lovely combo  One of the best ever for a soft everyday makeup IMO.


so beautiful


geeko said:


> Up the amp lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love both lippie I wish Sk looked like this on me your eye shadow is love


Jill1228 said:


> I just got home from work and my new OCC lip tars were waiting. I'm already in love with Technopagan


beautiful


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 7, 2014)

OCC lip tar in Vain. One of the new ones. A little advice: Treat/Prime your lips before applying lip tar... Just saying  I love the blue though


----------



## geeko (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank u ladies! I m rushin down now to my nearest mac counter to get the 2 kelly osbourne lippies I m dying to get. They just launched it over here in my ctry today n apparenrly Many pple r waitin to grab their hands on kelly yum yum  I musssst haf kelly yum yum. Once a lippie addict always a lippie addict


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 7, 2014)

geeko said:


> Thank u ladies! I m rushin down now to my nearest mac counter to get the 2 kelly osbourne lippies I m dying to get. They just launched it over here in my ctry today n apparenrly Many pple r waitin to grab their hands on kelly yum yum  I musssst haf kelly yum yum. Once a lippie addict always a lippie addict


 Great! Hope you get everything you want.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> OCC lip tar in Vain. One of the new ones. A little advice: Treat/Prime your lips before applying lip tar... Just saying  I love the blue though


Vain looks so nice on you. The blue really pops. :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 7, 2014)

geeko said:


> Thank u ladies! I m rushin down now to my nearest mac counter to get the 2 kelly osbourne lippies I m dying to get. They just launched it over here in my ctry today n apparenrly Many pple r waitin to grab their hands on kelly yum yum  I musssst haf kelly yum yum. Once a lippie addict always a lippie addict


Hope you get all the lovely items you want


----------



## geeko (Aug 7, 2014)

Phew thank god I went down early. I  managed to get the last pc of dodgy girl lippie and kelly yum yum was selling fast too


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 8, 2014)

Ladies, forgive me if this is the wrong thread to ask this in, but someone is trying to sell me a Wonder Woman Marquise D' lipstick for $50. I am somewhat new to the makeup biz and I'm not sure if that's a reasonable price to pay for that lipstick. What do you all think?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 8, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Ladies, forgive me if this is the wrong thread to ask this in, but someone is trying to sell me a Wonder Woman Marquise D' lipstick for $50. I am somewhat new to the makeup biz and I'm not sure if that's a reasonable price to pay for that lipstick. What do you all think?


  I'm not completely sure but I know that items from that collection are pretty coveted. I can see her asking that for it.


----------



## ladyd12 (Aug 8, 2014)

Wearing MAC Yash lipstick w/ MAC Peachstock lipglass and MAC Hodgepodge lipliner, NW45


----------



## ladyd12 (Aug 8, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Hi Jinks! Casual Colour mixed w/ MAC CB96 lipstick and MAC Guavarine lipstick (both colours are from a MAC lipstick palette),NW45
> ...





Dolly Snow said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Hi Jinks! Casual Colour mixed w/ MAC CB96 lipstick and MAC Guavarine lipstick (both colours are from a MAC lipstick palette),NW45
> ...


  Thank you so much, Dominique33 and Dolly Snow!!!♡♡♡


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Aug 8, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Ladies, forgive me if this is the wrong thread to ask this in, but someone is trying to sell me a Wonder Woman Marquise D' lipstick for $50. I am somewhat new to the makeup biz and I'm not sure if that's a reasonable price to pay for that lipstick. What do you all think?


well i have paid that for a few mac eyeshadows i wanted really bad and for a few lipsticks. i wouldnt do that now cuz i have a huge hoard, but if u want it bad enough then thats a fair price since ur def not gonna jus find one anywhere. as long as u trust them it isnt a fake. I wish i had bought the lipsticks from that collection still ugh. that one was on my list but i missed out.


----------



## katred (Aug 8, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Ladies, forgive me if this is the wrong thread to ask this in, but someone is trying to sell me a Wonder Woman Marquise D' lipstick for $50. I am somewhat new to the makeup biz and I'm not sure if that's a reasonable price to pay for that lipstick. What do you all think?


  Well, I think it depends on what it is you are looking for. For the lipstick in the limited edition packaging, I'd agree with the others who've said that it's not actually out of whack with what other sellers are likely charging. However, if what you're looking for is that shade to wear and the limited packaging isn't as important, I'd recommend you keep looking. Marquise D' was released in 2009 as part of the Brunette, Blonde, Redhead collection. It was limited then too, but the packaging was regular. I think you might be able to score that cheaper than the WW version.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 8, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Yash lipstick w/ MAC Peachstock lipglass and MAC Hodgepodge lipliner, NW45


Lovely my dear


----------



## ladyd12 (Aug 8, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Yash lipstick w/ MAC Peachstock lipglass and MAC Hodgepodge lipliner, NW45
> ...


  Thank you so much, Dolly Snow!!! ♡♡♡


----------



## geeko (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks katred!


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 9, 2014)

Getting ready to clock in at work. Wearing Pagan today


----------



## jenise (Aug 9, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Getting ready to clock in at work. Wearing Pagan today


 Looks great! How's the formula on this one?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 9, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Getting ready to clock in at work. Wearing Pagan today


  It's beautiful!!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 9, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Yash lipstick w/ MAC Peachstock lipglass and MAC Hodgepodge lipliner, NW45


 Lovely!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 9, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Getting ready to clock in at work. Wearing Pagan today


 Beautiful!


----------



## katred (Aug 9, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Getting ready to clock in at work. Wearing Pagan today


  Ooooh! I think this might be my favourite so far!

  Thought I'd share one of my very favourite "my lips but better" type shades- great choice for ladies whose natural colour is more in the cool mauve/ pink range- Rouge d'Armani Sheer #600 (sometimes called "Bitten")





  Although it's sheer, it can be built up to be more semi-opaque if your lips are more pigmented. The formula lasts longer than any sheer lip product I've ever tried.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 9, 2014)

katred said:


> Although it's sheer, it can be built up to be more semi-opaque if your lips are more pigmented. The formula lasts longer than any sheer lip product I've ever tried.


 I love it, beautiful everyday look.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 9, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Getting ready to clock in at work. Wearing Pagan today


Beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 9, 2014)

katred said:


> Interesting that this one seems to pull a little pink on you- although that might be the liner. Makes a great light nude for your skin tone.   Ooooh! I think this might be my favourite so far!  Thought I'd share one of my very favourite "my lips but better" type shades- great choice for ladies whose natural colour is more in the cool mauve/ pink range- Rouge d'Armani Sheer #600 (sometimes called "Bitten")
> 
> Although it's sheer, it can be built up to be more semi-opaque if your lips are more pigmented. The formula lasts longer than any sheer lip product I've ever tried.


It is a beautiful natural type of look. Love it


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 9, 2014)

me wearing mac red racer with cranberry liner I love this lippie and its a satin my fave finish


----------



## ladyd12 (Aug 9, 2014)

katred said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Yash lipstick w/ MAC Peachstock lipglass and MAC Hodgepodge lipliner, NW45
> ...


  Thank you so much, katred!!!♡♡♡


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Aug 9, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> me wearing mac red racer with cranberry liner I love this lippie and its a satin my fave finish


Stunner!! Lookin Gawjus baby doll i love those pinky reds on ya!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 9, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> Stunner!! Lookin Gawjus baby doll i love those pinky reds on ya!!


Awwwww thanks so much Kristin


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 9, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> me wearing mac red racer with cranberry liner I love this lippie and its a satin my fave finish


 Love! And I'm digging the shades


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 9, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> me wearing mac red racer with cranberry liner I love this lippie and its a satin my fave finish


  Gorgeous Glammy!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 10, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Love! And I'm digging the shades


awwwww thanks jill


Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous Glammy!


awwwwww thanks so much  dolly I'm blushing


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 10, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> me wearing mac red racer with cranberry liner I love this lippie and its a satin my fave finish


  Looking gorgeous super star!


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 10, 2014)

At Starbucks before work... Priorities Wearing one of the new lipsticks I bought last night: Kat Von D Studded Kiss in Hellbent  This color was not on my wish list, not even on my radar. Hell, 2 of the colors I wound up with last night weren't even on my radar. My wish list is growing. Damn you Kat for having an awesome fall line


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 10, 2014)

katred said:


> Thanks very much for your kind comments, ladies. Brightens my day immensely. Today I decided to go for a different look and did orange (Guerlain Gipsy)


beautiful


ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Pink Friday lipstick w/ MAC Plum lipliner and MAC Clear lipglass, NW45


 beautiful


gabzillaa said:


> Ladies, forgive me if this is the wrong thread to ask this in, but someone is trying to sell me a Wonder Woman Marquise D' lipstick for $50. I am somewhat new to the makeup biz and I'm not sure if that's a reasonable price to pay for that lipstick. What do you all think?


i would if I really want it and I know its going to be too hard to find I paided a arm and a leg for a htf tom ford lipgloss but I love it and I'm happy to have it so my answer is yes to all things that makes u happy


----------



## tamikajodha (Aug 10, 2014)

Wearing Bad Girl RiRi...I love it! It's my second time wearing it since I got it.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 10, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Wearing Bad Girl RiRi...I love it! It's my second time wearing it since I got it.


Very beautiful


----------



## katred (Aug 10, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Wearing Bad Girl RiRi...I love it! It's my second time wearing it since I got it.


  Looks terrific on you. It's a nice, understated colour that lets the blue shadow and blue shirt really pop.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 10, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Wearing Bad Girl RiRi...I love it! It's my second time wearing it since I got it.


A very pretty makeup


----------



## breatheonbeat (Aug 10, 2014)

vg nicki 1!  really hoping Miley is next. i saw her in concert bc why not and she was surprisingly great. very talented and her show was extremely strange and entertaining. we were seated far away, but the venue ended up upgrading us to the very front.  i have been kind of absent from specktra for a bit. i had a really bad allergic reaction to aphrodite's shell and it is STILL healing (still looks horrible under my makeup... a little better... my skin just takes forever), so i have been super depressed


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 10, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> vg nicki 1!  really hoping Miley is next. i saw her in concert bc why not and she was surprisingly great. very talented and her show was extremely strange and entertaining. we were seated far away, but the venue ended up upgrading us to the very front.  i have been kind of absent from specktra for a bit. i had a really bad allergic reaction to aphrodite's shell and it is STILL healing (still looks horrible under my makeup... a little better... my skin just takes forever), so i have been super depressed


  You look great!!  Love your shirt!


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 10, 2014)

Heading to work, but not before 





tamikajodha said:


> Wearing Bad Girl RiRi...I love it! It's my second time wearing it since I got it.


 Looks great


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 10, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> i have been kind of absent from specktra for a bit. i had a really bad allergic reaction to aphrodite's shell and it is STILL healing (still looks horrible under my makeup... a little better... my skin just takes forever), so i have been super depressed


  Gorgeous love.
  I am sorry you had a bad reaction to AS, it'll heal up. Just remember you are beautiful no matter what.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 10, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Looks great


  Looking lovely


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 10, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Wearing Bad Girl RiRi...I love it! It's my second time wearing it since I got it.


  The whole look is beautiful.
  You look beautiful, that lippie color is perfect on you.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 10, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> vg nicki 1!  really hoping Miley is next. i saw her in concert bc why not and she was surprisingly great. very talented and her show was extremely strange and entertaining. we were seated far away, but the venue ended up upgrading us to the very front.  i have been kind of absent from specktra for a bit. i had a really bad allergic reaction to aphrodite's shell and it is STILL healing (still looks horrible under my makeup... a little better... my skin just takes forever), so i have been super depressed


U look beautiful and your eyes are stunning your skin looks fine to me


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 11, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Wearing Bad Girl RiRi...I love it! It's my second time wearing it since I got it.


  my favorite lipstick!


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 11, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> i have been kind of absent from specktra for a bit. i had a really bad allergic reaction to aphrodite's shell and it is STILL healing (still looks horrible under my makeup... a little better... my skin just takes forever), so i have been super depressed


  You look great, hope you feel better soon <3


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 11, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Wearing Bad Girl RiRi...I love it! It's my second time wearing it since I got it.


 Very pretty!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 11, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> vg nicki 1!  really hoping Miley is next. i saw her in concert bc why not and she was surprisingly great. very talented and her show was extremely strange and entertaining. we were seated far away, but the venue ended up upgrading us to the very front.  i have been kind of absent from specktra for a bit. i had a really bad allergic reaction to aphrodite's shell and it is STILL healing (still looks horrible under my makeup... a little better... my skin just takes forever), so i have been super depressed


 Beautiful and love your eyelashes.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 11, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE that color!    You look hot girl! woo!   my favorite lipstick!


  Awwwwww thanks so much


----------



## Mazi (Aug 11, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> Wearing Bad Girl RiRi...I love it! It's my second time wearing it since I got it.


  Beautiful!


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 12, 2014)

Technopagan. It's a coincidence that the shirt matches


----------



## katred (Aug 12, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


>


  But kind of an awesome coincidence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I succumbed to the allure of the Bite Beauty high pigment pencil set from Sephora. First time I've tried these (I have no idea why). Love the formula. I don't find that it lasts that long on me (compared to what I've heard from others), which is about in keeping with what I experienced with their Luminous Creme lipsticks (which I like very much). 

  This is Quince... I really have to stop with the bold red/ pink shades but I love them all so very much...


----------



## VelvetLips (Aug 12, 2014)

katred said:


> This is Quince... I really have to stop with the bold red/ pink shades but I love them all so very much...


  Those shades suit you so well, though


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 14, 2014)

2 new ones  Kat Von D "Motörhead"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Marc Jacobs "Cabaret"


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> 2 new ones  Kat Von D "Motörhead"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot mama :hot:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Technopagan. It's a coincidence that the shirt matches


Gorgeous


----------



## Dragonetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry for crashing the thread! I looked in it now and then but it went too fast to be really active here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I have pictures of some MAC lipsticks and my bare lips.




  Bare lips




  Hue




  Perpetual Flame




  Speak Louder




  Cream Cup




  Blankety




  Angel




  Subculture lippencil


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 15, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> vg nicki 1!  really hoping Miley is next. i saw her in concert bc why not and she was surprisingly great. very talented and her show was extremely strange and entertaining. we were seated far away, but the venue ended up upgrading us to the very front.  i have been kind of absent from specktra for a bit. i had a really bad allergic reaction to aphrodite's shell and it is STILL healing (still looks horrible under my makeup... a little better... my skin just takes forever), so i have been super depressed


  So sorry to hear about the allergic reaction! You look great! I love Nicki 1, so pretty. And your eyelashes are to die for!  And your hair... But best of all is the shirt! Loved Joy a Division.  Love a Will a Tear us a Apart is one of my all time favs.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 15, 2014)

Dragonetta said:


> Sorry for crashing the thread! I looked in it now and then but it went too fast to be really active here. :shock:  I have pictures of some MAC lipsticks and my bare lips.
> 
> Bare lips
> 
> ...


  They're all very pretty on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 15, 2014)

Haven't posted in here in ages! I've played a little back track and have to say all you ladies look great!

  My lippy of the day:
  MAC Daddy's Little Girl (satin) on mauve lips. NC44


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 15, 2014)

My lippy  from yesterday:

  Urban Decay Mrs. Mia Wallace, no liner over mauve lips. NC44


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Haven't posted in here in ages! I've played a little back track and have to say all you ladies look great!
> 
> My lippy of the day:
> MAC Daddy's Little Girl (satin) on mauve lips. NC44


  LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE this color!


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 15, 2014)

MAC Diva (it's my favorite and it's almost done so I need to remember to pick up another soon)  I also need to remember to clean up my Cupid's bow


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 15, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> I also need to remember to clean up my Cupid's bow


  I love Diva on you, it's very flattering!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Dragonetta said:


> Sorry for crashing the thread! I looked in it now and then but it went too fast to be really active here. :shock:  I have pictures of some MAC lipsticks and my bare lips.
> 
> Bare lips
> 
> ...


Super pretty


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> MAC Diva (it's my favorite and it's almost done so I need to remember to pick up another soon)  I also need to remember to clean up my Cupid's bow


Diva is lovely on you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My lippy  from yesterday:  Urban Decay Mrs. Mia Wallace, no liner over mauve lips. NC44





NaomiH said:


> Haven't posted in here in ages! I've played a little back track and have to say all you ladies look great!  My lippy of the day: MAC Daddy's Little Girl (satin) on mauve lips. NC44


Shoot! i should have bought DLG, because it looks fantastic on you!  And UD Mrs. mia Wallace is a gorgeous dark red on you


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> And UD Mrs. mia Wallace is a gorgeous dark red on you


  DLG would look fabulous on you, Dollykins! 
  Thank you! MMW is a great red, it'd be perfect if it was matte. You should buy it.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 15, 2014)

Dragonetta said:


> Sorry for crashing the thread! I looked in it now and then but it went too fast to be really active here. :shock:  I have pictures of some MAC lipsticks and my bare lips.
> 
> Bare lips
> 
> ...


i love them allbut angel looks awesome I have some mac empties I need to b2m for angel very soon


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 15, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> MAC Diva (it's my favorite and it's almost done so I need to remember to pick up another soon)  I also need to remember to clean up my Cupid's bow


i can see why its your fave u look stunning with it on


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Haven't posted in here in ages! I've played a little back track and have to say all you ladies look great!  My lippy of the day: MAC Daddy's Little Girl (satin) on mauve lips. NC44


dlg looks stunning on u naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 15, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> dlg looks stunning on u naomi


  Thank you kindly, Glammy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> DLG would look fabulous on you, Dollykins!  Thank you! MMW is a great red, it'd be perfect if it was matte. You should buy it. :haha:


Lol a friend had one for sale and I passed on it  and lol nooo I shall not buy it!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 15, 2014)

ttt with nightmoth lip liner how I love this lippie but the patchiness is so not good i  thought I would wear so like colors waiting on my anr lippies   Was anybody able to make this color work I had  two but sold my bu because of the formula


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> ttt with nightmoth lip liner how I love this lippie but the patchiness is so not good i  thought I would wear so like colors waiting on my anr lippies   Was anybody able to make this color work I have two but sold my bu because of the formula


Beautiful


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful


Awwww thanks dolly


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 15, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> ttt with nightmoth lip liner how I love this lippie but the patchiness is so not good i thought I would wear so like colors waiting on my anr lippies Was anybody able to make this color work I had two but sold my bu because of the formula









Gorgeous!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> :thud: Gorgeous!


awwwww thanks naomi I'm blushing


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Haven't posted in here in ages! I've played a little back track and have to say all you ladies look great!
> 
> My lippy of the day:
> MAC Daddy's Little Girl (satin) on mauve lips. NC44


Looks great on you - so girly


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 15, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> ttt with nightmoth lip liner how I love this lippie but the patchiness is so not good i thought I would wear so like colors waiting on my anr lippies Was anybody able to make this color work I had two but sold my bu because of the formula


Wow, you have some purrrty lips 
  Beautiful!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 15, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Wow, you have some purrrty lips  Beautiful!


awwwww thanks periodinan I'm blushing


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 16, 2014)

MAC Captive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  (on this picture it looks a little sheerer and lighter than it actually is... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  Edit: this pic seems to be more accurate:


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 16, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> ttt with nightmoth lip liner how I love this lippie but the patchiness is so not good i  thought I would wear so like colors waiting on my anr lippies   Was anybody able to make this color work I had  two but sold my bu because of the formula


  I have been trying to get TTT to work for the longest! I even bought the lip primer. It's such a beautiful color though, and it looks great on you!  





Periodinan said:


> MAC Captive     (on this picture it looks a little sheerer and lighter than it actually is...  )


  Wow, this is gorgeous! I need this in my life! Haha!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 16, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Wow, this is gorgeous! I need this in my life! Haha!


It really is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I just added another picture (this one might be better than the first one)


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 16, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> I have been trying to get TTT to work for the longest! I even bought the lip primer. It's such a beautiful color though, and it looks great on you! Wow, this is gorgeous! I need this in my life! Haha!


 Awwwww thanks


Periodinan said:


> It really is!   I just added another picture (this one might be better than the first one)


this color is stunning on u


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 16, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> this color is stunning on u


Thank you


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 16, 2014)

MAC Verve without a lipliner. Usually I use Mahogany lippencil with this lipstick


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 16, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> MAC Verve without a lipliner. Usually I use Mahogany lippencil with this lipstick


  I didn't know I need this lipstick...


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I didn't know I need this lipstick...


  Always at your service when it comes to enabling


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 16, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> MAC Verve without a lipliner. Usually I use Mahogany lippencil with this lipstick


Omg I need this lippie like yesterday it looks so beautiful on u


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 16, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Omg I need this lippie like yesterday it looks so beautiful on u


Thanks


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 16, 2014)

still on my red lippie kick this is another one I love mac absolute power with cranberry liner again lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> MAC Verve without a lipliner. Usually I use Mahogany lippencil with this lipstick


  STUNNING!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> still on my red lippie kick this is another one I love mac absolute power with cranberry liner again lol


  Beautiful


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 16, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> still on my red lippie kick this is another one I love mac absolute power with cranberry liner again lol


  Gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Red lippies do really suit you!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> STUNNING!


Thank you, hon


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful


awww thanks so much dolly


Periodinan said:


> Gorgeous! :eyelove:  Red lippies do really suit you!


awwww thanks so much periodinan I didn't realize I have so many reds until I took the a red lip a day challenge I'm almost done worn tom ford slander again today to and its still love I have to wear my marylin red lippies next then I think I will be done and those lippies on u are stunning I'm so ordering the last one because of your picture


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 16, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> awwww thanks so much periodinan I didn't realize I have so many reds until I took the a red lip a day challenge I'm almost done worn tom ford slander again today to and its still love I have to wear my marylin red lippies next then I think I will be done and those lippies on u are stunning I'm so ordering the last one because of your picture


  Red lippies are just great... I only have Glam and Ruby Woo as for bright red lippies. I wish I would have been a MAC addict when the Marylin Collection came out. 
  You have to post some pictures of those lippies when you wear them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Yay! Verve is such a pretty lipstick I think it is one of those unsung heroes bec I haven't heard so much about that one - don't know why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I hope you'll like it


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 16, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Red lippies are just great... I only have Glam and Ruby Woo as for bright red lippies. I wish I would have been a MAC addict when the Marylin Collection came out.  You have to post some pictures of those lippies when you wear them!   Yay! Verve is such a pretty lipstick I think it is one of those unsung heroes bec I haven't heard so much about that one - don't know why :clueless:  I hope you'll like it :wink:


Thanks I will post picture of the marylin lippies and u are so right about verve I never heard of it I'm hoping it looks as great on me as on u because that lippie is a beautiful color and it looks beautiful on u that lippie is


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 16, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Thanks I will post picture of the marylin lippies and u are so right about verve I never heard of it I'm hoping it looks as great on me as on u because that lippie is a beautiful color and it looks beautiful on u that lippie is


Yeah and there are only a few pictures of it on Google Images ... and many of them are just not very accurate - the lipstick looks so different on me. I think it will suit you very well 
  You could ask @Vineetha what she thinks of that lipstick bec I know she owns it as well and her skintone is darker than mine, so this might be even more helpful for you.
  That's so nice of you to say


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 16, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Yeah and there are only a few pictures of it on Google Images ... and many of them are just not very accurate - the lipstick looks so different on me. I think it will suit you very well  You could ask @Vineetha  what she thinks of that lipstick bec I know she owns it as well and her skintone is darker than mine, so this might be even more helpful for you. That's so nice of you to say :heart2:


Its the truth


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 16, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> MAC Verve without a lipliner. Usually I use Mahogany lippencil with this lipstick


 Oh, buying this tomorrow! Thanks so much!  





allthingsglam said:


> still on my red lippie kick this is another one I love mac absolute power with cranberry liner again lol


 I regret not getting cranberry every day  stunning as usual


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 16, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Oh, buying this tomorrow! Thanks so much!


  You're welcome


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 16, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Oh, buying this tomorrow! Thanks so much! I regret not getting cranberry every day  stunning as usual


Awwwww thanks gabzillaa I'm blushingI hope u can find a cranberry I use it with my reds pinks and nudes its a great liner


----------



## ladyd12 (Aug 16, 2014)

Wearing Dolce and Gabbana Fusion Duo Lipstick/Lipgloss in 10 Darling, no lipliner, NW45


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 17, 2014)

What I am wearing today: MAC Velvet Teddy


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow I really missed out on a lot. Everyone looks beautiful.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 17, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> very beautiful  Wearing Dolce and Gabbana Fusion Duo Lipstick/Lipgloss in 10 Darling, no lipliner, NW45


 Beautiful  





Periodinan said:


> What I am wearing today: MAC Velvet Teddy


i love how vevlet teddy looks on u beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing Dolce and Gabbana Fusion Duo Lipstick/Lipgloss in 10 Darling, no lipliner, NW45


Gorgeous   





Periodinan said:


> What I am wearing today: MAC Velvet Teddy


Beautiful


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 17, 2014)

Here are a few pics of my fav lipsticks on me lately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Kelly yum yum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Morange with cherry liner


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 17, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Here are a few pics of my fav lipsticks on me lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youre lovely in both :eyelove:


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 17, 2014)

Aww thank you dolly!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 18, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> i love how vevlet teddy looks on u beautiful


  Thank you


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful


  Thanks


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 18, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Morange with cherry liner


  love it!!


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 18, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing Dolce and Gabbana Fusion Duo Lipstick/Lipgloss in 10 Darling, no lipliner, NW45


 Hats off. I don't have the cajones to wear that many lighter pastel colors. I'm NW50


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 18, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Here are a few pics of my fav lipsticks on me lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me likey


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> What I am wearing today: MAC Velvet Teddy


 Love


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Morange with cherry liner


  Both look lovely on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> What I am wearing today: MAC Velvet Teddy


  Love Velvet Teddy on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing Dolce and Gabbana Fusion Duo Lipstick/Lipgloss in 10 Darling, no lipliner, NW45


  You look great as always.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 18, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Love





NaomiH said:


> Love Velvet Teddy on you!


 Thanks, ladies :bouquet:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 18, 2014)

MAC All Fired Up, no liner


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 18, 2014)

I should also mention that I had just eaten a honey bun right before taking that. We need more retro mattes!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC All Fired Up, no liner


 Just yesterday I've been thinking about buying that lipstick.  It looks so gorgeous on you, really beautiful :eyelove:


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 18, 2014)

[@]gabzillaa[/@]: so did you buy Verve?


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC All Fired Up, no liner


Very pretty, intense colours suit you well IMO.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 18, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing Dolce and Gabbana Fusion Duo Lipstick/Lipgloss in 10 Darling, no lipliner, NW45


Lovely as always  I really love mauve and purples on you.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 18, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> ttt with nightmoth lip liner how I love this lippie but the patchiness is so not good i thought I would wear so like colors waiting on my anr lippies Was anybody able to make this color work I had two but sold my bu because of the formula


Beautiful Glam


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> My lippy  from yesterday:
> 
> Urban Decay Mrs. Mia Wallace, no liner over mauve lips. NC44


  Naomi it is so pretty ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It suits you so well,

*Sorry everyone I just cant' catch up, but I see beautiful lipsticks there !*


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Kiko 3D Instant Volume 215 ( plumping and refreshing lipgloss, *new collec. )

  A very good gloss* but *I would not recommand them for sensitive lips as they have mentol in the formula.


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 18, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> @gabzillaa: so did you buy Verve?


  not yet, but I'm gonna stop by soon. I'll show you how it looks when I get it!


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 18, 2014)

Pleasure Bomb from the RiRi Collection


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 18, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> not yet, but I'm gonna stop by soon. I'll show you how it looks when I get it! :haha:


 Yay, do that!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC All Fired Up, no liner


i love afu on u it brighten up your whole face a lovely glow its beautiful on (sidenote) I always wanted this one but for some reason I have not got yet hopefully oneday    





Dominique33 said:


> Beautiful Glam:eyelove:


thanks dominique


Dominique33 said:


> Naomi it is so pretty !   It suits you so well,  *Sorry everyone I just cant' catch up, but I see beautiful lipsticks there !*


i agree beautiful    





Dominique33 said:


> *Kiko 3D Instant Volume 215 ( plumping and refreshing lipgloss,* new collec. )  A very good gloss *but* I would not recommand them for sensitive lips as they have mentol in the formula.


 Beautiful color I love this color


gabzillaa said:


> Pleasure Bomb from the RiRi Collection


pb looks stunning on uu make me want to break out my pb


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC All Fired Up, no liner


  LOVE AFU on you! You look fabulous!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Pleasure Bomb from the RiRi Collection


  You look gorgeous!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Kiko 3D Instant Volume 215 ( plumping and refreshing lipgloss, *new collec. )
> 
> A very good gloss* but *I would not recommand them for sensitive lips as they have mentol in the formula.


  Love it, Dominique!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC All Fired Up, no liner


Gorgeous on you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Pleasure Bomb from the RiRi Collection


:eyelove:


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 18, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You look gorgeous!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*


  Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## VelvetLips (Aug 19, 2014)

Haven't posted a lip swatch in a long time.
  Here's what I bought yesterday: NYX Merlot on pale pink unlined lips, NW 10 or lighter skin







  I also tried on Viva Glam V, Angel and Pervette at the MAC counter.. I was obviously looking for a pale and slightly sheer everyday lip color..but nothing really wowed me. I liked Angel and Viva Glam V but wasn't convinced. Maybe "Myself" is the answer?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Haven't posted a lip swatch in a long time. Here's what I bought yesterday: NYX Merlot on pale pink unlined lips, NW 10 or lighter skin
> 
> I also tried on Viva Glam V, Angel and Pervette at the MAC counter.. I was obviously looking for a pale and slightly sheer everyday lip color..but nothing really wowed me. I liked Angel and Viva Glam V but wasn't convinced. Maybe "Myself" is the answer?


:eyelove:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 19, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Here are a few pics of my fav lipsticks on me lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lovely!





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC All Fired Up, no liner


 Oh Crimson so stunning!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 19, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Kiko 3D Instant Volume 215 ( plumping and refreshing lipgloss,* new collec. )  A very good gloss *but* I would not recommand them for sensitive lips as they have mentol in the formula.





gabzillaa said:


> Pleasure Bomb from the RiRi Collection





VelvetLips said:


> Haven't posted a lip swatch in a long time. Here's what I bought yesterday: NYX Merlot on pale pink unlined lips, NW 10 or lighter skin
> 
> I also tried on Viva Glam V, Angel and Pervette at the MAC counter.. I was obviously looking for a pale and slightly sheer everyday lip color..but nothing really wowed me. I liked Angel and Viva Glam V but wasn't convinced. Maybe "Myself" is the answer?


 Gorgeous ladies!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Got Yield to Love yesterday and here is me wearing it yesterday after trying it on. Not the best pic as the sun was in a weird spot so I had to be in semi-shade and I'm all sweaty and icky. lol



@Vineetha


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Got Yield to Love yesterday and here is me wearing it yesterday after trying it on. Not the best pic as the sun was in a weird spot so I had to be in semi-shade and I'm all sweaty and icky. lol
> 
> @Vineetha


  Ytl  looks great on you!    I wish I had gotten a bu


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Ytl looks great on you! I wish I had gotten a bu


  Thank you! I think I like it, it's a really nice subtle pink.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Got Yield to Love yesterday and here is me wearing it yesterday after trying it on. Not the best pic as the sun was in a weird spot so I had to be in semi-shade and I'm all sweaty and icky. lol
> 
> @Vineetha


 Na ytl is beautiful on you :eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Na ytl is beautiful on you


  Thank you kindly.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 19, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> DO IT!!!!!! It's one of my favorites. I really liked the Rihanna collection, we have somewhat similar complexions so a lot of the colors worked well on me.   Thank you ladies!!!


 Yes I love the riri collection the lippie from her collection are some of my fave


VelvetLips said:


> Haven't posted a lip swatch in a long time. Here's what I bought yesterday: NYX Merlot on pale pink unlined lips, NW 10 or lighter skin
> 
> I also tried on Viva Glam V, Angel and Pervette at the MAC counter.. I was obviously looking for a pale and slightly sheer everyday lip color..but nothing really wowed me. I liked Angel and Viva Glam V but wasn't convinced. Maybe "Myself" is the answer?


beautiful


NaomiH said:


> Got Yield to Love yesterday and here is me wearing it yesterday after trying it on. Not the best pic as the sun was in a weird spot so I had to be in semi-shade and I'm all sweaty and icky. lol
> 
> @Vineetha


ytl looks beautiful on u naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> ytl looks beautiful on u naomi


  Thank you kindly, Glammy.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Got Yield to Love yesterday and here is me wearing it yesterday after trying it on. Not the best pic as the sun was in a weird spot so I had to be in semi-shade and I'm all sweaty and icky. lol
> 
> 
> 
> @Vineetha


  YTL looks so gorgeous on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  IDK why you were hesitating to buy it or even regretting that you actually bought it


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> YTL looks so gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Because I thought it was pretty but didn't initially want it so I had buyer's remorse. lol


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Got Yield to Love yesterday and here is me wearing it yesterday after trying it on. Not the best pic as the sun was in a weird spot so I had to be in semi-shade and I'm all sweaty and icky. lol
> 
> 
> 
> @Vineetha


  LOVED it on you!!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> LOVED it on you!!


  Thank ya, Vineetha!


----------



## geeko (Aug 19, 2014)

MAC dodgy girl lipstick


----------



## katred (Aug 19, 2014)

geeko said:


>


  WOW! Perfect combo with the eyes! It can be tricky to wear lavender, but you do it really well!

  I picked up one of the new Guerlain Kiss Kiss lipsticks a couple of days ago and am really enjoying the new formula. This is Red Strass, a cool red base with a lot of gold shimmer. I'm definitely planning on picking up more of these. I feel like there are so many good lipsticks coming out right now and in the near future... It's hard for my wallet to keep up!


----------



## Calla88 (Aug 19, 2014)

geeko said:


>


  Fabulous!


----------



## girliegirl5 (Aug 19, 2014)

katred said:


> WOW! Perfect combo with the eyes! It can be tricky to wear lavender, but you do it really well!
> 
> I picked up one of the new Guerlain Kiss Kiss lipsticks a couple of days ago and am really enjoying the new formula. This is Red Strass, a cool red base with a lot of gold shimmer. I'm definitely planning on picking up more of these. I feel like there are so many good lipsticks coming out right now and in the near future... It's hard for my wallet to keep up!


  OMG that red is just perfect!


----------



## geeko (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank u ladies.

  Katred: the guerlain lippie looks so good on you. I will have to check this colour out soon. thanks for sharing!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

geeko said:


>


  Wow Geeko, you look fabulous!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

katred said:


> WOW! Perfect combo with the eyes! It can be tricky to wear lavender, but you do it really well!
> 
> I picked up one of the new Guerlain Kiss Kiss lipsticks a couple of days ago and am really enjoying the new formula. This is Red Strass, a cool red base with a lot of gold shimmer. I'm definitely planning on picking up more of these. I feel like there are so many good lipsticks coming out right now and in the near future... It's hard for my wallet to keep up!


  You look beautiful, Katred! That is such a flattering colour on you.


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 19, 2014)

geeko said:


> MAC dodgy girl lipstick


 Wow this is seriously perfect!  





katred said:


> WOW! Perfect combo with the eyes! It can be tricky to wear lavender, but you do it really well!  I picked up one of the new Guerlain Kiss Kiss lipsticks a couple of days ago and am really enjoying the new formula. This is Red Strass, a cool red base with a lot of gold shimmer. I'm definitely planning on picking up more of these. I feel like there are so many good lipsticks coming out right now and in the near future... It's hard for my wallet to keep up!


 I've been hearing good things about Guerlain, gonna have to check it out because I love this!


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 19, 2014)

This is Roxo


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> This is Roxo


  Beautiful!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 19, 2014)

geeko said:


> MAC dodgy girl lipstick


 Stunning :eyelove:  





katred said:


> WOW! Perfect combo with the eyes! It can be tricky to wear lavender, but you do it really well!  I picked up one of the new Guerlain Kiss Kiss lipsticks a couple of days ago and am really enjoying the new formula. This is Red Strass, a cool red base with a lot of gold shimmer. I'm definitely planning on picking up more of these. I feel like there are so many good lipsticks coming out right now and in the near future... It's hard for my wallet to keep up!


 Love the color. Beautiful! 





gabzillaa said:


> This is Roxo


 Lovely!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 19, 2014)

Mac chili  @NaomiH this is for you girl, buy it already :haha: :winkiss:


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


>


  Love Chili on you! It's on my short list, that's for sure!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Love Chili on you! *It's on my short list*, that's for sure!


Awesome!  Thank you love


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Got Yield to Love yesterday and here is me wearing it yesterday after trying it on. Not the best pic as the sun was in a weird spot so I had to be in semi-shade and I'm all sweaty and icky. lol
> 
> @Vineetha


I love it one you...looks beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Mac chili  @NaomiH this is for you girl, buy it already :haha: :winkiss:


:eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 19, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> This is Roxo





katred said:


> WOW! Perfect combo with the eyes! It can be tricky to wear lavender, but you do it really well!  I picked up one of the new Guerlain Kiss Kiss lipsticks a couple of days ago and am really enjoying the new formula. This is Red Strass, a cool red base with a lot of gold shimmer. I'm definitely planning on picking up more of these. I feel like there are so many good lipsticks coming out right now and in the near future... It's hard for my wallet to keep up!





geeko said:


> MAC dodgy girl lipstick


You ladies all looks so beautiful


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love it one you...looks beautiful


  Gracias Dollykins!


----------



## pinkfizz (Aug 19, 2014)

katred said:


> WOW! Perfect combo with the eyes! It can be tricky to wear lavender, but you do it really well!  I picked up one of the new Guerlain Kiss Kiss lipsticks a couple of days ago and am really enjoying the new formula. This is Red Strass, a cool red base with a lot of gold shimmer. I'm definitely planning on picking up more of these. I feel like there are so many good lipsticks coming out right now and in the near future... It's hard for my wallet to keep up!


 This is so beautiful!


----------



## pinkfizz (Aug 19, 2014)

Mac strong woman with magenta liner


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 19, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> This is Roxo


love love Roxo on u beautiful


Dolly Snow said:


> :eyelove:


 Melrose I love this color on u stunning


pinkfizz said:


> Mac strong woman with magenta liner


omg stunning I love strong woman I just got it myself a couple months ago and it hg I love it and u are wearing it well


----------



## LouGarner (Aug 19, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


>


  i need to wear this lipstick already.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 20, 2014)

geeko said:


> MAC dodgy girl lipstick


  Gorgeous!  I love your eye look, too!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 20, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> Mac strong woman with magenta liner


  Love it! What a beautiful purple!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 20, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Mac chili  @NaomiH this is for you girl, buy it already :haha: :winkiss:


  Ooh! That is beautiful! It looks prettier on you than the swatch on the web site.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 20, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> This is Roxo


  So gorgeous on you with your dark, gorgeous hair.  Wow!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 20, 2014)

katred said:


> geeko said:
> 
> 
> > MAC dodgy girl lipstick
> ...


  I love this color!  The texture/finish looks very nice, too.  You look beautiful, as always.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> Mac strong woman with magenta liner


 Wow how stunning!  





LouGarner said:


> i need to wear this lipstick already.


 You should it's a beauty 





burghchick said:


> Ooh! That is beautiful! It looks prettier on you than the swatch on the web site.


   Burghchick your so sweet :bouquet: Thank you.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> love love Roxo on u beautiful Melrose I love this color on u stunning omg stunning I love strong woman I just got it myself a couple months ago and it hg I love it and u are wearing it well


 Thank you Glammy :bouquet:


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you everyone!


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 20, 2014)

It's my birthday!!! :cheer:  And I'm wearing Goddess of the Sea. Coincidentally my best friend bought me a bracelet with a mermaid charm on it haha!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> And I'm wearing Goddess of the Sea. Coincidentally my best friend bought me a bracelet with a mermaid charm on it haha!


  You look gorgeous and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> Mac strong woman with magenta liner


  I love that combo!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> It's my birthday!!! :cheer:  And I'm wearing Goddess of the Sea. Coincidentally my best friend bought me a bracelet with a mermaid charm on it haha!


 Happy Birthday!!!! I hope you have an awesome day! And you look fantastic!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 20, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> It's my birthday!!! :cheer:  And I'm wearing Goddess of the Sea. Coincidentally my best friend bought me a bracelet with a mermaid charm on it haha!


 happy happy birthday hon u look stunning and u wearing a great lippie for your birthday goddess of the sea was my fave from aa u rocking it well


----------



## VelvetLips (Aug 20, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> And I'm wearing Goddess of the Sea. Coincidentally my best friend bought me a bracelet with a mermaid charm on it haha!


  Happy birthday, goddess! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You must really like GotS.. I always wear my favorite stuff on my birthday. It's a beautiful lipstick, much pinker on you than on me, though.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 20, 2014)

Kelly Yum Yum


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Kelly Yum Yum


  Gorgeous!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> It's my birthday!!! :cheer:  And I'm wearing Goddess of the Sea. Coincidentally my best friend bought me a bracelet with a mermaid charm on it haha!


Happy Birthday


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Kelly Yum Yum


 Love KYY  





pinkfizz said:


> Mac strong woman with magenta liner


Great combo.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 20, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> And I'm wearing Goddess of the Sea. Coincidentally my best friend bought me a bracelet with a mermaid charm on it haha!


  Happy birthday! You look fabulous!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Kelly Yum Yum


Sooooo beautiful I love kyy as well my fave lipstick from the collection


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 20, 2014)

Ot but I found my loss ebates check yay I wish they would just direct despoit like the rest of the world that check can get me aleast 3 mac lipsticks I told my bf that bless his heart he agreed with me too funny that's why I love him so


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Kelly Yum Yum


Gorgeous ! Beautiful vibrant pink !


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Ot but I found my loss ebates check yay I wish they would just direct despoit like the rest of the world that check can get me aleast 3 mac lipsticks I told my bf that bless his heart he agreed with me too funny that's why I love him so


  YAY for finding your ebates check!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> YAY for finding your ebates check!


Thanks naomi


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 20, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Gorgeous ! Beautiful vibrant pink !


  Thanks! 
  Did you get anything from that collection?


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You look gorgeous and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


  Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Kelly Yum Yum


  I love KYY soooooo much!!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 20, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> I love KYY soooooo much!!


IKR! So gorgeous... Before I bought KYY I thought of getting CYY. Now I think KYY was the better choice bec it looks so much more wearable, I can't imagine that CYY looks better than KYY.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> IKR! So gorgeous... Before I bought KYY I thought of getting CYY. Now I think KYY was the better choice bec it looks so much more wearable, I can't imagine that CYY looks better than KYY.


  I actually gave my CYY away after I got KYY! CYY was hard for me to wear straight from the tube without looking like a clown, but KYY I can wear outright and I think it looks great.


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> IKR! So gorgeous... Before I bought KYY I thought of getting CYY. Now I think KYY was the better choice bec it looks so much more wearable, I can't imagine that CYY looks better than KYY.


  I have CYY and it looks so crazy, like I colored my lips with a highlighter haha! You made the right choice with KYY!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I actually gave my CYY away after I got KYY! CYY was hard for me to wear straight from the tube without looking like a clown, but KYY I can wear outright and I think it looks great.


  I thought that CYY would look that way on me as well... that's why I skipped it. Do you have CYY in your MAC stores?
  The funny thing is CYY seems to be an online exclusive here (I haven't seen it at any of our stores and I didn't want to buy it without at least swatching it) and Heroine is available at MAC stores although on the website it says it's an online exclusive.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 20, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> I have CYY and it looks so crazy, like I colored my lips with a highlighter haha! You made the right choice with KYY!


Yay


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I thought that CYY would look that way on me as well... that's why I skipped it. Do you have CYY in your MAC stores?
> The funny thing is CYY seems to be an online exclusive here (I haven't seen it at any of our stores and I didn't want to buy it without at least swatching it) and Heroine is available at MAC stores although on the website it says it's an online exclusive.


  It's available at stores and on counters here. Funny thing is, I actually tried it on in store before buying it and loved it. I don't know if it was the fluorescent lighting in the store or what, but every other time after that initial try on I always thought it was too much and had to tone it down with something.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Kelly Yum Yum


 Beautiful beautiful beautiful!!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 20, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's available at stores and on counters here. Funny thing is, I actually tried it on in store before buying it and loved it. I don't know if it was the fluorescent lighting in the store or what, but every other time after that initial try on I always thought it was too much and had to tone it down with something.


  We have it neither at our stores nor at our counters. IDK why they have to make lippies like CYY available everywhere in one country and exclusive in another one. They do that just to tease us, I think.
  Yep, I think the lightning in these stores or at counters changes everything. Some concealers that look good on me in the store look different when I am at home, it has never been an issue for me bec they would still cover everything and they were the right colour - they just looked a tad better in the store.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 20, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Beautiful beautiful beautiful!!


Thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 20, 2014)

Lip pencil: beet by MAC Lipsticks: Violet with Palomino in the center-Bite Beauty


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> IKR! So gorgeous... Before I bought KYY I thought of getting CYY. Now I think KYY was the better choice bec it looks so much more wearable, I can't imagine that CYY looks better than KYY.


werd me and u both


----------



## VelvetLips (Aug 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I thought that CYY would look that way on me as well... that's why I skipped it. Do you have CYY in your MAC stores?
> The funny thing is CYY seems to be an online exclusive here (I haven't seen it at any of our stores and I didn't want to buy it without at least swatching it) and Heroine is available at MAC stores although on the website it says it's an online exclusive.


  Is it? I should come to Austria. I've swatched CYY in store but don't care for it.. would love to swatch Heroine but it's actually not in store here.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 20, 2014)

VelvetLips said:


> Is it? I should come to Austria. I've swatted CYY in store but don't care about it.. would love to swatch Heroine but it's actually not in store here.


So strange! I've seen Heroine in two stores here (and I bought one in one of that stores) so I think they might have it in the other stores as well...
  If you're thinking about buying Heroine: I can only recommend it! I was hesitating to buy it bec I thought it would make me look like a zombie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - it doesn't! It looks really cool on me.


----------



## VelvetLips (Aug 20, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> So strange! I've seen Heroine in two stores here (and I bought one in one of that stores) so I think they might have it in the other stores as well...
> If you're thinking about buying Heroine: I can only recommend it! I was hesitating to buy it bec I thought it would make me look like a zombie
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the input! I think I will save it as a perm treat for myself for a time when the LEs don't interest me that much. Maybe spring (that's usually not my colors anyway) Right now, with ANR, Matte and Nasty Gal..there's too much that interests me to buy perm stuff.


----------



## geeko (Aug 20, 2014)

Talk that talk lipstick and Talk that Talk lipliner (LOVE the colour, but hate the texture)





  MAC a novel romance lipstick




  MAC Sweet experience lipstick




  MAC riot house lipstick





  this is my original lip colour


----------



## VelvetLips (Aug 20, 2014)

geeko said:


> Talk that talk lipstick and Talk that Talk lipliner (LOVE the colour, but hate the texture)


  You look like such a lady wearing TTT!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 20, 2014)

geeko said:


> Talk that talk lipstick and Talk that Talk lipliner (LOVE the colour, but hate the texture)
> 
> MAC a novel romance lipstick
> 
> ...


Omg stunning Geeko


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 21, 2014)

geeko said:


> Talk that talk lipstick and Talk that Talk lipliner (LOVE the colour, but hate the texture)
> 
> MAC a novel romance lipstick
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous. You wear the hell outta MAC lippies


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

geeko said:


> Talk that talk lipstick and Talk that Talk lipliner (LOVE the colour, but hate the texture)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 21, 2014)

Just picked up my Nordstrom loot from UPS :woot:  MAC Hearts Aflame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  MAC Lingering Kiss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both are from their A Novel Romance collection.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Both are from their A Novel Romance collection.


  Both look fantastic on you, Jill.


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 21, 2014)

Nyx mauve liner with sonia kashuk barely nude in middle


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 21, 2014)

crystalzi said:


>


----------



## LouGarner (Aug 21, 2014)

crystalzi said:


>


  this combo is so pretty


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 21, 2014)

MAC Heroine. I'd forgot how much I liked this.


----------



## LouGarner (Aug 22, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Heroine. I'd forgot how much I liked this.


  you should wear it more. it looks so beautiful on you.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Nyx mauve liner with sonia kashuk barely nude in middle


Lovely combo


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Heroine. I'd forgot how much I liked this.


Stunning


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Heroine. I'd forgot how much I liked this.


  Beautiful!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Yield to Love lippy, slightly better pic than the one from the other day.


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 22, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Heroine. I'd forgot how much I liked this.


  that looks perfect! love it!  





NaomiH said:


> Yield to Love lippy, slightly better pic than the one from the other day.


 I will not buy this. I will not buy this. I will not buy this! oh screw it! I need it! :crybaby:


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 22, 2014)

Lingering Kiss, so much better (formula-wise) than TTT


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> I will not buy this. I will not buy this. I will not buy this! oh screw it! I need it!


  I'm surprised how much I like it since I'm not usually a huge pink person! If it restocks,  you should totally grab it!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Lingering Kiss, so much better (formula-wise) than TTT


  LK looks beautiful on you and I agree it's way easier to use than TTT.


----------



## milla_m (Aug 22, 2014)

Lime Crime Wicked Velvetine, no lipliner


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

milla_m said:


> Lime Crime Wicked Velvetine, no lipliner


  Gorgeous!


----------



## katred (Aug 22, 2014)

milla_m said:


> Lime Crime Wicked Velvetine, no lipliner


  Stunning. I'm envious of your perfect cat eye and that deep red is gorgeous on you. Do you find LC lipsticks drying? I've always been shy of trying them because I'd heard that they were. 

  I just received my second Givenchy Le Rouge (after having ordered the first one less than a month ago). Definitely in love with Framboise Velours...


----------



## milla_m (Aug 22, 2014)

The Lime Crime velvetines are actually a bit dry, but they are so beautiful that worth it


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 22, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Nyx mauve liner with sonia kashuk barely nude in middle





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Heroine. I'd forgot how much I liked this.





NaomiH said:


> Yield to Love lippy, slightly better pic than the one from the other day.





gabzillaa said:


> Lingering Kiss, so much better (formula-wise) than TTT





milla_m said:


> Lime Crime Wicked Velvetine, no lipliner





katred said:


> Deep colours work so well on you! It's amazing how a colour as dark as this is the sort of thing that you could get away with every day.    Stunning. I'm envious of your perfect cat eye and that deep red is gorgeous on you. Do you find LC lipsticks drying? I've always been shy of trying them because I'd heard that they were.   I just received my second Givenchy Le Rouge (after having ordered the first one less than a month ago). Definitely in love with Framboise Velours...


everybody looks stunning


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> everybody looks stunning


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 22, 2014)

Here is *YSL Fuchsia Fétiche ( 208 )*


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 22, 2014)

milla_m said:


> Lime Crime Wicked Velvetine, no lipliner


Beautiful !


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 22, 2014)

geeko said:


> Talk that talk lipstick and Talk that Talk lipliner (LOVE the colour, but hate the texture)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous as always !  Your rock all colours.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 22, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Both are from their A Novel Romance collection.


You look radiant !


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yield to Love lippy, slightly better pic than the one from the other day.


  Very pretty as always !


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Here is *YSL Fuchsia Fétiche ( 208 )*


  Gorgeous, Dominique!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Very pretty as always !


  Thank you!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you 





 I highly recommand YLS 208, I was not able to capture its beauty IRL it is gorgeous !


----------



## pinkpaint (Aug 22, 2014)

When I picked up my Lingering Kiss yesterday, I B2M'd for Paramount. It's basically a red-toned brown. Thought I would like Photo more, but I think this one is actually more flattering. Perfect for this whole 90's revival trend.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 22, 2014)

pinkpaint said:


> When I picked up my Lingering Kiss yesterday, I B2M'd for Paramount. It's basically a red-toned brown. Thought I would like Photo more, but I think this one is actually more flattering. Perfect for this whole 90's revival trend.


  Gorgeous!  I've been meaning to get paramount!


----------



## pinkpaint (Aug 22, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Gorgeous! I've been meaning to get paramount!


  Thanks, hun  I had never even heard of it lol. I think it's just one of those perm colors that sorta slips under the radar. Glad I happened to swatch it, though!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

pinkpaint said:


> When I picked up my Lingering Kiss yesterday, I B2M'd for Paramount. It's basically a red-toned brown. Thought I would like Photo more, but I think this one is actually more flattering. Perfect for this whole 90's revival trend.


Stunning


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yield to Love lippy, slightly better pic than the one from the other day.


Gorgeous


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Here is *YSL Fuchsia Fétiche ( 208 )*


I love this one on you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Lingering Kiss, so much better (formula-wise) than TTT


Stunning


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

milla_m said:


> Lime Crime Wicked Velvetine, no lipliner


Wicked is beautiful on you


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 22, 2014)

katred said:


> Deep colours work so well on you! It's amazing how a colour as dark as this is the sort of thing that you could get away with every day.    Stunning. I'm envious of your perfect cat eye and that deep red is gorgeous on you. Do you find LC lipsticks drying? I've always been shy of trying them because I'd heard that they were.   I just received my second Givenchy Le Rouge (after having ordered the first one less than a month ago). Definitely in love with Framboise Velours...


Beautiful


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

pinkpaint said:


> When I picked up my Lingering Kiss yesterday, I B2M'd for Paramount. It's basically a red-toned brown. Thought I would like Photo more, but I think this one is actually more flattering. Perfect for this whole 90's revival trend.


Paramount looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous


:kiss:


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Aug 22, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Here is *YSL Fuchsia Fétiche ( 208 )*


   pretty! im lusting after this one hard core


----------



## katred (Aug 22, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have to pay a visit to one of my YSL counters. I think I need this in my life.


----------



## mimi0701 (Aug 23, 2014)

milla_m said:


> Lime Crime Wicked Velvetine, no lipliner


Beautiful! I think I need this!


----------



## ladyd12 (Aug 23, 2014)

Wearing MAC Silly lipstick&lipglass w/ Embrace Me lipliner


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 23, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> pretty! im lusting after this one hard core


  Thank you 
It is really pretty, worth the splurge ! Not too bold, but vibrant. The texture is a semi-matte one.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love this one on you


Thank you Dolly, it's one of the YSL Fall collection lipsticks, honestly well... cave lol !


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 23, 2014)

pinkpaint said:


> When I picked up my Lingering Kiss yesterday, I B2M'd for Paramount. It's basically a red-toned brown. Thought I would like Photo more, but I think this one is actually more flattering. Perfect for this whole 90's revival trend.


Perfection on you !


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 23, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Silly lipstick&lipglass w/ Embrace Me lipliner


Lovely  It's bright and wearable I love the combo


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Silly lipstick&lipglass w/ Embrace Me lipliner


you are looking lovely...super fun, bright, gorgeousness.....is that a word?!...I hope so lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 23, 2014)

Chanel RCS in Viva   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Chanel RCS in Intime


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 23, 2014)

pinkpaint said:


> When I picked up my Lingering Kiss yesterday, I B2M'd for Paramount. It's basically a red-toned brown. Thought I would like Photo more, but I think this one is actually more flattering. Perfect for this whole 90's revival trend.


  This is beautiful on you!  I was thinking about Photo, too.  I have Double Shot and love it, it's a nice dark Brown.   I didn't get the memo that brown was "out", ever.  Thanks for sharing, I enjoy seeing perm lippies that I've never seen before.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Aug 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Chanel RCS in Intime


  shoot girl u are killing me, these are a few other ones i been lusting after. seeing as viva is le i need it asap!! and the ysl fuchsia fetiche. good taste! they all look great one u too


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Aug 24, 2014)

burghchick said:


> This is beautiful on you! I was thinking about Photo, too. I have Double Shot and love it, it's a nice dark Brown. I didn't get the memo that brown was "out", ever. Thanks for sharing, I enjoy seeing perm lippies that I've never seen before.


i know right??? i been wearing really brown nudes since forever. i love browns. they are totally classic. but since i started wearing makeup in the 90s im partial i guess lol.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 24, 2014)

katred said:


> I have to pay a visit to one of my YSL counters. I think I need this in my life.









Yes Katred* you really need this one*. Meddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 said it was a gorgeous one, it is definitely. I have both Rose Extravagant from Givenchy and that one from YSL, I love both but the YSL one is stunning.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> :agree: Yes Katred *you really need this one*. Meddy  said it was a gorgeous one, it is definitely. I have both Rose Extravagant from Givenchy and that one from YSL, I love both but the YSL one is stunning.


You ladies will be the death of my wallet lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Chanel RCS in Viva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Dominique


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you Dolly, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The RCS are really very moisturizing compared to other lippies, I wonder what the Dior balms will be.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you Dolly, :kissy:  The RCS are really very moisturizing compared to other lippies, I wonder what the Dior balms will be.


Dior lip balms sound awesome. But I bet the price is deadly for me lol


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 24, 2014)

Occ manhunter with mac cherry liner


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Occ manhunter with mac cherry liner


Lovely combo. You look beautiful


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks dolly!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 24, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Occ manhunter with mac cherry liner


Beautiful


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Dior lip balms sound awesome. But I bet the price is deadly for me lol


they are so nice the only balm I ever finished I have to bring myself to spend another $30 for one but the best balm ever


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Chanel RCS in Viva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful I love them


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> they are so nice the only balm I ever finished I have to bring myself to spend another $30 for one but the best balm ever


Glammy if they are worth it...I may try them


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Glammy if they are worth it...I may try them


Yes my lips feel so good I love dior glow lip balm


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Yes my lips feel so good I love dior glow lip balm


That's good to know. Guess I'll swing by the Dior counter soon :lol:


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 24, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's good to know. Guess I'll swing by the Dior counter soon :lol:


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 24, 2014)

Kat Von D Studded Kiss lipstick in Prayer


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 24, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Kat Von D Studded Kiss lipstick in Prayer


Lovely


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 24, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > This is beautiful on you! I was thinking about Photo, too. I have Double Shot and love it, it's a nice dark Brown. I didn't get the memo that brown was "out", ever. Thanks for sharing, I enjoy seeing perm lippies that I've never seen before.
> ...


  I'm glad it's not just me!  I see the brown shades on so many TV characters.  It seems to be their go-to shade for a pretty but understated look.  I've loved brown shades since I started wearing MAC. I guess I've always just liked what I liked.


----------



## Ajigglin (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Full Fuchsia, no liner. Amplified finish. NC44


  Yes to everything I see here. Just yes.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Yes to everything I see here. Just yes.


  Thank you very much!


----------



## Ajigglin (Aug 25, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> every last one is gorg on you :eyelove:


  Yes. [@]cocotears[/@] SLAYED every last pic.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

cocotears said:


> since today is national lipstick day (who knew?) i decided to drop a few of my fave selfies with my fave lippies! first up: MAC Happy Go Lucky!


  How did I miss these? Gorgeous, every last one!


----------



## Ajigglin (Aug 25, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Grey Friday lipstick w/o lipliner, NW45


  I have no idea why I didn't buy this.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Occ manhunter with mac cherry liner


  Gorgeous!


----------



## pinkpaint (Aug 25, 2014)

burghchick said:


> This is beautiful on you! I was thinking about Photo, too. I have Double Shot and love it, it's a nice dark Brown. I didn't get the memo that brown was "out", ever. Thanks for sharing, I enjoy seeing perm lippies that I've never seen before.


  Thanks! I don't know if brown was ever "out", but I think it's getting more popular again. I remember my aunts wearing brown lippies when I was younger. My gram actually loved this one, so I'm gonna get Paramount and a couple more shades for her birthday. She'll never buy it for herself lol. 

  Thanks  @NaomiH and @Dominique33


----------



## cocotears (Aug 25, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Yes. @cocotears SLAYED every last pic.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *NaomiH*
> 
> ...


  Awww, you both are too kind! Thank you!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 25, 2014)

pinkpaint said:


> Thanks! I don't know if brown was ever "out", but I think it's getting more popular again. I remember my aunts wearing brown lippies when I was younger. My gram actually loved this one, so I'm gonna get Paramount and a couple more shades for her birthday. She'll never buy it for herself lol.   Thanks  @NaomiH  and @Dominique33


That's  so cute!! Your Gram will love it.  You should post her pic here when she's wearing it.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Dior lip balms sound awesome. But I bet the price is deadly for me lol


lol I don't know Dior launched the Star foundation but no lip balm or eyeshadow palette.
  But I think around 30 € each balm. But you NEED one Dior lippie !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as you know ! lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 25, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Occ manhunter with mac cherry liner


Perfect !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very classy.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 25, 2014)

mac hearts aflame with nars amazon liner I been wearing it everyday since I got it love love ha


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac hearts aflame with nars amazon liner I been wearing it everyday since I got it love love ha


  You look beautiful, Glammy!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You look beautiful, Glammy!


awwwww thanks naomi


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Beautiful and can I please have your gorgeous, glowing skin?  Love DG on you! Beautiful!   Beautiful!      I love Prayer on you, you look great, Jill!     Gorgeous!


awwwwww thanks naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> awwwwww thanks naomi


  You're most welcome!


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Beautiful and can I please have your gorgeous, glowing skin?  Love DG on you! Beautiful!   Beautiful!      I love Prayer on you, you look great, Jill!     Gorgeous!


  Thank you my darling!  :bouquet:


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Aug 25, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac hearts aflame with nars amazon liner I been wearing it everyday since I got it love love ha


 You and Naomi rock those reds so beautifully!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> You and Naomi rock those reds so beautifully!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 25, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac hearts aflame with nars amazon liner I been wearing it everyday since I got it love love ha








Gorgeous Glam !


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 25, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> You and Naomi rock those reds so beautifully!


 awwwwwww thanks melrose


Dominique33 said:


> :thud: Gorgeous Glam !


awwwwwww thanks dominique


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac hearts aflame with nars amazon liner I been wearing it everyday since I got it love love ha


Wowza gorgeous glammy :hot: So glad you ordered a BU


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wowza gorgeous glammy :hot: So glad you ordered a BU


Awwwwww thanks dolly I'm blushing thanks for that poke lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 25, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Awwwwww thanks dolly I'm blushing thanks for that poke lol


  It is perfection on you glammy!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> It is perfection on you glammy!


thanks so much dolly I'm blushing so hardthat's so sweet thanks


----------



## geeko (Aug 26, 2014)

Technically it is not a lip colour.. but I still use it anyway. Mac pro longwear eye liner in definedly black


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 26, 2014)

geeko said:


> Technically it is not a lip colour.. but I still use it anyway. Mac pro longwear eye liner in definedly black


love


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

geeko said:


>


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 26, 2014)

mac heartlesss no liner still on my red kick I swatched this one much more then how I would normally wear it


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 26, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac heartlesss no liner still on my red kick I swatched this one much more then how I would normally wear it


  Beautiful Glammy!


----------



## bchow1 (Aug 26, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac heartlesss no liner still on my red kick I swatched this one much more then how I would normally wear it


  That color is amazing on you.


----------



## bchow1 (Aug 26, 2014)

geeko said:


>


  LOVE


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 26, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Beautiful Glammy!


awwwwww thanks naomi I'm blushing


bchow1 said:


> That color is amazing on you.


awwwwww thanks bchow1 I'm blushing


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac heartlesss no liner still on my red kick I swatched this one much more then how I would normally wear it


  Gorgeous glammy


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

geeko said:


>


  Stunning in black Geeko


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 26, 2014)

geeko said:


>


It is beautiful, black lips and very fair skin a perfect combo.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Gorgeous glammy


awwwwwww thanks dolly I'm blushing


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 26, 2014)

mac studded kiss I had to wear it its been compared to ha they are very very close but on me studded kiss is a tad but redder then  ha I love the brown tone in ha they  both are very beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac studded kiss I had to wear it its been compared to ha they are very very close but on me studded kiss is a tad but redder then ha I love the brown tone in ha they both are very beautiful


  Stunning glammy girl. You really can rock those red lippies.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Stunning glammy girl. You really can rock those red lippies.


awwwwww thanks dolly and u can to because ha is pure love on u


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 26, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> awwwwww thanks dolly and u can to because ha is pure love on u


  You are truly stunning glammy girl! And thank you so much


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are truly stunning glammy girl! And thank you so much


awwwww thanks dolly


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Kiko 3D Instant Volume Gloss in 215
  Thank you so much again, @Dominique33


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Kiko 3D Instant Volume Gloss in 215 Thank you so much again, @Dominique33


  You are welcome Naomi  I love that colour on you ! Very glad you like Kiko


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You are welcome Naomi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's a really great formula! Thick but not too thick and not sticky at all but it wears well, I just love it so far.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 27, 2014)

Great ! That made my day  Kiko has good products overall, Those new glosses are very nice


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Kiko 3D Instant Volume Gloss in 215 Thank you so much again, @Dominique33


Beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 27, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Great ! That made my day  Kiko has good products overall, Those new glosses are very nice


Agreed!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 28, 2014)

*Guerlain KissKiss in " Rouge Kiss " ( 325 )*


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Guerlain KissKiss in " Rouge Kiss " ( 325 )*


  Gorgeous lippy, Dominique!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you Naomi !


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you Naomi !


  You're welcome, Dominique!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Guerlain KissKiss in " Rouge Kiss " ( 325 )*


This is a pretty color on you. Bright and feminine


----------



## LouGarner (Aug 28, 2014)

Pure heroine and all my purple life gloss


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Bright and feminine


Thank you Dolly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The KissKiss is a perfect go-to lipstick ( but not so pigmented as it seems, great for work IMO, it doesn't wear that long but colours are beautiful )


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 28, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> Pure heroine and all my purple life gloss


Beautiful


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 28, 2014)

Wearing Oh, Oh, Oh from the Archie's Girls collection thanks to @allthingsglam


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> Pure heroine and all my purple life gloss


  You look gorgeous, Lou!


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Wearing Oh, Oh, Oh from the Archie's Girls collection thanks to @allthingsglam


  I love Oh,Oh,Oh on you! Beautiful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> Pure heroine and all my purple life gloss


Gorgeous lou


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Wearing Oh, Oh, Oh from the Archie's Girls collection thanks to @allthingsglam


Stunning


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 28, 2014)

Whirl liner filled all the way in with up the amp on top.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 28, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Wearing Oh, Oh, Oh from the Archie's Girls collection thanks to @allthingsglam


I love love oh oh oh on u stunning


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 28, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Whirl liner filled all the way in with up the amp on top.


Pretty combo


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Kiko 3D Instant Volume Gloss in 215 Thank you so much again, @Dominique33


 Beautiful I love this color on u naomi   





Dominique33 said:


> *Guerlain KissKiss in " Rouge Kiss " ( 325 )* Omgosh another color I love love





LouGarner said:


> Pure heroine and all my purple life gloss


 Love   





crystalzi said:


> Whirl liner filled all the way in with up the amp on top.


pretty combo


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 28, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> pretty combo


  Thank you Glammy!


----------



## Estelle94 (Aug 28, 2014)

Gorgeous


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks ladies ! My eyes look so tired from the simpsons stalking lol .


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 29, 2014)

Beet lip liner Kelly Yum Yum lipstick Reckless Desire lip gloss All by MAC


----------



## ladyd12 (Aug 29, 2014)

Wearing MAC Viva Glam Nicki lipstick&lipglass w/ MAC Whirl lipliner, NW45


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 29, 2014)

Pretty ladyd ! I'm so glad I picked up whirl finally it's so versatile and now my hg liner.


----------



## ladyd12 (Aug 29, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Pretty ladyd ! I'm so glad I picked up whirl finally it's so versatile and now my hg liner.


  Thank you so much, crystalzi!!!♡♡♡ I love it!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Agreed!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 29, 2014)

crystalzi said:


>


Very pretty


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 29, 2014)

Nyx purple rain and dodgy girl.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 29, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Nyx purple rain and dodgy girl.


Perfect on you


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 29, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Nyx purple rain and dodgy girl.


  Beautiful!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 29, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Nyx purple rain and dodgy girl.


  It is really very pretty


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 30, 2014)

Dodgy girl with Vino lipliner. I was too lazy to find my Beet lipliner


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 30, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Dodgy girl with Vino lipliner. I was too lazy to find my Beet lipliner


Looking beautiful


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 1, 2014)

Getting ready to clock in MAC All Fired Up and Magenta lip liner


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 1, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Getting ready to clock in MAC All Fired Up and Magenta lip liner


Lovely


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 2, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


>


  Lovely combo, Jill!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

MAC Brave (satin) no liner. NC44


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Brave (satin) no liner. NC44


  Love!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Love!


  Thanks Jill!


----------



## geeko (Sep 3, 2014)

Riri Woo lipstick and Freehand Cremestick liner


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

geeko said:


> Riri Woo lipstick and Freehand Cremestick liner


  Gorgeous Geeko!


----------



## geeko (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Gorgeous Geeko!


  thank yo babe!


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 3, 2014)

geeko said:


> Riri Woo lipstick and Freehand Cremestick liner


 Very nice!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 True Love's kiss lipliner (Maleficent) with Simpsons Red Blazer gloss


----------



## gabzillaa (Sep 3, 2014)

geeko said:


> Riri Woo lipstick and Freehand Cremestick liner


  so cute! love that top too!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> True Love's kiss lipliner (Maleficent) with Simpsons Red Blazer gloss


  Love that combo on you, Jill!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Brave (satin) no liner. NC44


You look all kinds of foxy :dancin:  





geeko said:


> Riri Woo lipstick and Freehand Cremestick liner


Lovely Geeko  





Jill1228 said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely and pretty


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Brave (satin) no liner. NC44


Lovely


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 3, 2014)

geeko said:


> Riri Woo lipstick and Freehand Cremestick liner


Gorgeous !


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 3, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Dodgy girl with Vino lipliner. I was too lazy to find my Beet lipliner


Very pretty  It suits you very well.


----------



## gabzillaa (Sep 3, 2014)

Finally got my hands on the cranberry liner and I am IN LOVE


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lovely


  Thank you Dominique!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Finally got my hands on the cranberry liner and I am IN LOVE


  Beautiful!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 3, 2014)

Dior Baume in Diorette





  Not bad but honestly I prefer either the Dior Addict formula or the Chanel RCS which are really "lipstick and balm" !


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Dior Baume in Diorette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yet another beautiful lippy! I love this colour on you.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Yet another beautiful lippy! I love this colour on you.


Thank you Naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you Naomi


  You're welcome, Dominique!


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 3, 2014)

geeko said:


> Riri Woo lipstick and Freehand Cremestick liner


Pretty


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Dior Baume in Diorette
> 
> Not bad but honestly I prefer either the Dior Addict formula or the Chanel RCS which are really "lipstick and balm" !


Lovely! Very flattering


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 3, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lovely! Very flattering


i agree dominique this color is love on u


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 4, 2014)

*MAC Hearts Aflame *






  Love it, I picked it up this very morning in store, ( and Good Kisser, A Novel Romance too )


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 4, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *MAC Hearts Aflame *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  HA looks beautiful on you Dominique! I've been debating tracking it down.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> HA looks beautiful on you Dominique! I've been debating tracking it down.


Thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes Naomi, worth the splurge. The texture is awesome ( I would say it is a semi-matte one, not quite matte IMO ) and the colour is deep, it would suit you very well indeed !


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 4, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *MAC Hearts Aflame*
> 
> Love it, I picked it up this very morning in store, ( and Good Kisser, A Novel Romance too )


Love


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 4, 2014)

Anybody willing to make sin their next name that lippie I'm so wanting to see it I goggle pictures but I would to see a picture here thanks


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

MAC Yield to Love over MAC Cranberry liner. NC44


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

MAC Rebel, no liner. NC44


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 5, 2014)

MAC Good Kisser


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Yield to Love over MAC Cranberry liner. NC44


  Gorgeous on you ! Beautiful colour !


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Gorgeous on you ! Beautiful colour !


  Thank you very much, Dominique! I really love Good Kisser on you, looks fabulous!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thank you very much, Dominique! I really love Good Kisser on you, looks fabulous!


  Thank you so much Naomi, it is a beautiful pink   Here is Bombshell but I do not know if it is still good ( quite old in fact )


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


  Oh that's pretty!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that's pretty!


  Thank you Naomi, you look really pretty in Rebel I forgot to mention !


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


  Thank you kindly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Yield to Love over MAC Cranberry liner. NC44





NaomiH said:


> MAC Rebel, no liner. NC44


Naomi! Those lippies were made for you! So beautiful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you so much Naomi, it is a beautiful pink   Here is Bombshell but I do not know if it is still good ( quite old in fact )





Dominique33 said:


> MAC Good Kisser


Both are perfect on you! Beautiful


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Naomi! Those lippies were made for you! So beautiful!


  Thank ya Dollykins!


----------



## jenise (Sep 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Yield to Love over MAC Cranberry liner. NC44





NaomiH said:


> MAC Rebel, no liner. NC44





Dominique33 said:


> MAC Good Kisser


  Lovely ladies!!


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 6, 2014)

Urban Decay Revolution lipstick in F-Bomb


----------



## katred (Sep 6, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Anybody willing to make sin their next name that lippie I'm so wanting to see it I goggle pictures but I would to see a picture here thanks


  This is an older pic, but it's not like the colour has changed since then... Here's Sin!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 6, 2014)

katred said:


> This is an older pic, but it's not like the colour has changed since then... Here's Sin!


Sin is perfect on you!


----------



## katred (Sep 6, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Sin is perfect on you!


  Thanks Dolly! I do love me some dark lips... I just really hope the new version is done in the new matte formula. It was one of Mac's more stubborn matte shades.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 6, 2014)

katred said:


> This is an older pic, but it's not like the colour has changed since then... Here's Sin!


Stunning I love sin I can't wait to get it thanks so much


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 6, 2014)

katred said:


> This is an older pic, but it's not like the colour has changed since then... Here's Sin!


 Love!!!  I'll hunt mine down too


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 7, 2014)

Mac Sin with Nightmoth liner


----------



## ladyd12 (Sep 7, 2014)

Wearing MAC Creme D'Nude lipstick w/ MAC 2N lipglass and MAC Spice lipliner, NW45


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Yield to Love over MAC Cranberry liner. NC44


love


NaomiH said:


> MAC Rebel, no liner. NC44


 I need love rebel on u stunning


Dominique33 said:


> MAC Good Kisser


love


Jill1228 said:


> Urban Decay Revolution lipstick in F-Bomb


 Love and I love the name too hehe


Jill1228 said:


> Mac Sin with Nightmoth liner


beautiful I need


ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Creme D'Nude lipstick w/ MAC 2N lipglass and MAC Spice lipliner, NW45


beautiful


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 7, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Creme D'Nude lipstick w/ MAC 2N lipglass and MAC Spice lipliner, NW45


  Lovely


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Yield to Love over MAC Cranberry liner. NC44


  I love this one . It looks very pretty on you


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 7, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Urban Decay Revolution lipstick in F-Bomb


  Very pretty on you.  Did you use a lip liner ? I should try wearing lippies like F-Bomb .


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

jenise said:


> Lovely ladies!!


  Thank you !


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

katred said:


>


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I love this one . It looks very pretty on you


  Thank you very much Dominique & Glammy!


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 8, 2014)

Kat Von D Slayer


----------



## ladyd12 (Sep 8, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> NaomiH said:
> 
> 
> > MAC Yield to Love over MAC Cranberry liner. NC44
> ...





Dominique33 said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Creme D'Nude lipstick w/ MAC 2N lipglass and MAC Spice lipliner, NW45
> ...





NaomiH said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Creme D'Nude lipstick w/ MAC 2N lipglass and MAC Spice lipliner, NW45
> ...


  Thank you so much, ladies!!!♡♡♡


----------



## ladyd12 (Sep 8, 2014)

Wearing MAC TTT lipstick w/MAC TTT PLWLP,NW45


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC TTT lipstick w/MAC TTT PLWLP,NW45


  Love TTT on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 8, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC TTT lipstick w/MAC TTT PLWLP,NW45


Beautiful


----------



## ladyd12 (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC TTT lipstick w/MAC TTT PLWLP,NW45
> ...


  Thank you so much, NaomiH!!!♡♡♡


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 8, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Thank you so much, NaomiH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're welcome girly!


----------



## ladyd12 (Sep 9, 2014)

Wearing MAC Rebel w/ MAC Vino lipliner, NW45,1st B2M lippie


----------



## ladyd12 (Sep 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC TTT lipstick w/MAC TTT PLWLP,NW45
> ...


  Thank you so much, Dolly Snow!!!♡♡♡


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 9, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Rebel w/ MAC Vino lipliner, NW45,1st B2M lippie


Very beautiful


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 10, 2014)

L'Oréal Ines ´ Pure Red ( exclusive collection )


----------



## ladyd12 (Sep 10, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Rebel w/ MAC Vino lipliner, NW45,1st B2M lippie
> ...


  Thank you so much, allthingsglam!!!♡♡♡


----------



## gabzillaa (Sep 10, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC TTT lipstick w/MAC TTT PLWLP,NW45


  love this!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Rebel w/ MAC Vino lipliner, NW45,1st B2M lippie


  Beautiful! Rebel & Vino is one of my all time favorite lip combos!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


  Lovely colour on you, Dominique!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 10, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Rebel w/ MAC Vino lipliner, NW45,1st B2M lippie


Very classy !


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Lovely colour on you, Dominique!


Thank you Naomi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think this collection is available in the US. I was not able to capture the beauty of this lipstick, but IRL it is really pretty. Beautiful collection and here they are not pricey ( 13,50 € ), some say the texture is the same as the YSL one, yes possibly almost the same I would say. Very long wearing even after a meal, recommand !


----------



## ladyd12 (Sep 10, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Rebel w/ MAC Vino lipliner, NW45,1st B2M lippie
> ...


  Thank you so much, NaomiH!!!♡♡♡ Trying to get use to wearing it. Satin finishes are my least favorite.


----------



## ladyd12 (Sep 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Rebel w/ MAC Vino lipliner, NW45,1st B2M lippie
> ...


  Thank you so much, Dominique33!!!♡♡♡


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 10, 2014)

ladyd12 said:


> Trying to get use to wearing it. Satin finishes are my least favorite.


  You're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Satins are actually my favorite finish after mattes!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 11, 2014)

L'Oréal J. Lo ´ s Pure Red


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 11, 2014)

Mac icon over nyx 1000 years. It is so glossy and pretty in person!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Mac icon over nyx 1000 years. It is so glossy and pretty in person!


Great combo! Lovely


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 11, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Great combo! Lovely


i agree she always have some great combo I love this look


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 11, 2014)

Aww thanks ladies!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 11, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Mac icon over nyx 1000 years. It is so glossy and pretty in person!


Very classy !


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 11, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Mac icon over nyx 1000 years. It is so glossy and pretty in person!


  Okay maybe I do need Icon... gorgeous!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 12, 2014)

MAC Yield to Love


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 12, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Okay maybe I do need Icon... gorgeous!


  Yes you need it , it is gorgeous and maybe I need it too ^^


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Mac icon over nyx 1000 years. It is so glossy and pretty in person!


  Gorgeous!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> MAC Yield to Love


  Love this on you, Dominique!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Love this on you, Dominique!








  Thank you Naomi, it's a lovely shade I really love it ! Sooooo many lippies this Fall, upcoming beautiful collections. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In a word, thud !


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 12, 2014)

*MAC Shitake*

  Those lippies are gorgeous IMO, I should order Icon as well !


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you Naomi, it's a lovely shade I really love it ! Sooooo many lippies this Fall, upcoming beautiful collections.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So, so many new lippies this Fall! It's a bit overwhelming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Hope you're doing well, Dominique!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 12, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> So, so many new lippies this Fall! It's a bit overwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Naomi : )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well overwhelmed lol !
  How about you ?


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you Naomi : )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Doing okay over here, kinda wanting to run off on a fancy vacation though. lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *MAC Shitake*  Those lippies are gorgeous IMO, I should order Icon as well !


I love it on you


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 12, 2014)

Tried occ technopagan but my lips were too dry today to pull it off. So I switched to cranberry liner under kat von d thin lizzy.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 12, 2014)

crystalzi said:


>


  You look great in both!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *MAC Shitake*
> 
> Those lippies are gorgeous IMO, I should order Icon as well !


I swatched this in store and was underwhelmed.. but it looks so nice on you...


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 12, 2014)

MAC Pro Longwear Lipstick in Till Tomorrow with Stone lip liner. Honestly most of the color is Stone; the lipstick just made it creamier and lightened it up a hair.   I need a million back ups of Stone. Holy crap.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 13, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Pro Longwear Lipstick in Till Tomorrow with Stone lip liner. Honestly most of the color is Stone; the lipstick just made it creamier and lightened it up a hair.   I need a million back ups of Stone. Holy crap.


Beautiful,Crimson!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 13, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I swatched this in store and was underwhelmed.. but it looks so nice on you...


lol It's a pretty lippie, maybe a bit sheer due to the texture.
  Thank you


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 13, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I need a million back ups of Stone. Holy crap.


Just beautiful ! Iove that colour, it's classy.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love it on you








Thank you !


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 13, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Doing okay over here, kinda wanting to run off on a fancy vacation though. lol


lol yes me too ! One never knows....
  GB is one day in Miami, the other  one day here 
  Euh even without him, a vacation would be ok


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 13, 2014)

Chanel RCS in Confident ( very sheer )


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Just beautiful ! Iove that colour, it's classy.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *NaomiH*
> ...


Thank you!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 13, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I need a million back ups of Stone. Holy crap.


  Beautiful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Chanel RCS in Confident ( very sheer )


  A very flattering shade on you domi!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 13, 2014)

crystalzi said:


>


  Beautiful in both!
  I have been wanting thin lizzy...One day lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 13, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> MAC Yield to Love


  Lovely!


----------



## gabzillaa (Sep 15, 2014)

MAC x Heatherette Lollipop Loving (sorry for the horrible quality)


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 15, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> NaomiH said:
> 
> 
> > MAC Full Fuchsia, no liner. Amplified finish. NC44
> ...


  I haven't been checking this thread for awhile, obviously, but had to say Wow! I love this look, Naomi.  The eye make-up is amazing!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 15, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I haven't been checking this thread for awhile, obviously, but had to say Wow! I love this look, Naomi.  The eye make-up is amazing!


Thank you very much, Burghchick! :bouquet:


----------



## DarylandCarole (Sep 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been checking this thread for awhile, obviously, but had to say Wow! I love this look, Naomi.  The eye make-up is amazing!
> ...


  It is so beautiful, seriously.  You look very hot, girl!  What color is on your eye lids?


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 16, 2014)

Urban Decay Mrs Mia Wallace


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 16, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> MAC x Heatherette Lollipop Loving (sorry for the horrible quality)


  Just lovely


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 16, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Lovely!


  Thank you sweet Dolly


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

burghchick said:


> It is so beautiful, seriously. You look very hot, girl! What color is on your eye lids?


  Thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Surprisingly enough I remember! lol
  Maybelline color tattoo in Edgy Emerald as base with Sugarpill's Midori on top of that on my lid
  Crease was Sugarpill's Poison Plum with Sugarpill's Flamepoint blended in on top of that 
  Brow is Sugarpill's Tako
  Lower lashline was Sugarpill's Poison Plum
  Inner eye corner was Urban Decay's Sin
  Waterline was Urban Decay's Perversion
  Winged liner was Tarte's EmphasEYES waterproof gel liner in Black


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> MAC x Heatherette Lollipop Loving (sorry for the horrible quality)


  Love this on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Urban Decay Mrs Mia Wallace


  Love this on you, Dominique!


----------



## gabzillaa (Sep 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Love this on you!


  thank you ladies!!!


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 16, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Urban Decay Mrs Mia Wallace


 Love this. I also love Naomi"s full fuschia look


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 16, 2014)

MAC feelin so good lip glass. From the Archie's collection. Bought it at CCO in Aurora, IL


----------



## cocotears (Sep 16, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I need a million back ups of Stone. Holy crap.


  Beautiful!


----------



## cocotears (Sep 16, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> MAC feelin so good lip glass. From the Archie's collection. Bought it at CCO in Aurora, IL


  Looks great!


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 16, 2014)

MAC Exclusive Event with Stone lippencil


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> MAC Exclusive Event with Stone lippencil


  Gorgeous combo!


----------



## gabzillaa (Sep 16, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> MAC Exclusive Event with Stone lippencil








 this is beautiful


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 16, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> MAC Exclusive Event with Stone lippencil


  Beautiful!!!


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 16, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> this is beautiful
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *CrimsonQuill157*
> ...


Thank you, ladies


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 16, 2014)

Sunset palette on eyes Kat von d gothica over nyx orange liner


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 16, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> MAC Exclusive Event with Stone lippencil


Very pretty and classy !


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 16, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Love this on you, Dominique!


Thank you Naomi


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 16, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Love this. I also love Naomi"s full fuschia look


Thank you


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

crystalzi said:


>


  Beautiful!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> MAC feelin so good lip glass. From the Archie's collection. Bought it at CCO in Aurora, IL


  Pretty! I so shouldn't of skipped out on that gloss. :/


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 16, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Love this. I also love Naomi"s full fuschia look


  Thank you, Jill!


----------



## geeko (Sep 17, 2014)

Too faced liquid lipcolor in melted violet.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

geeko said:


> Too faced liquid lipcolor in melted violet.


Lovely Geeko!


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 17, 2014)

Ladies looking beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Sunset palette on eyes Kat von d gothica over nyx orange liner





geeko said:


> Too faced liquid lipcolor in melted violet.





Periodinan said:


> MAC Exclusive Event with Stone lippencil





Jill1228 said:


> MAC feelin so good lip glass. From the Archie's collection. Bought it at CCO in Aurora, IL


Beautiful ladies


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 17, 2014)

mac seductive intent with wnw plumberry liner


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 17, 2014)

@jill love your hoodie that my hometown Alabama rocks


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac seductive intent with wnw plumberry liner


  Beautiful Glammy!


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 17, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Beautiful Glammy!


awwwww thanks naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 17, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> awwwww thanks naomi


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 17, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac seductive intent with wnw plumberry liner


Beautiful


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Beautiful


Awwwww thanks so much dolly


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 18, 2014)

Kat Von D Wonderchilde with heroine liner


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


>


  Beautiful Jill!


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 18, 2014)

Rihanna v2 over stone


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 18, 2014)

crystalzi said:


>


Gorgeous !


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 18, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


>


Lovely on you, I love your eyemakeup too, very pretty !


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 18, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> mac seductive intent with wnw plumberry liner


Beautiful as always, you really rock bright colours ( impressive !)


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 18, 2014)

crystalzi said:


>


  Love this combo on you!


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 18, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Kat Von D Wonderchilde with heroine liner


so beautiful I love this look jill


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 18, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Beautiful as always, you really rock bright colours ( impressive !):eyelove:


awwwww thanks so much dominique I'm blushing


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 18, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Kat Von D Wonderchilde with heroine liner


What a beauty


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks y'all. Dominique, I used my new MUFE colors


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 19, 2014)

TTT  with no liner Breaking out my fall lippies... Definitely feels like fall today.


----------



## LouGarner (Sep 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Breaking out my fall lippies... Definitely feels like fall today.


  TTT looks good on you


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 19, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> TTT looks good on you


  Thank you Lou. Feeling down today but lipsticks make me feel better.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Breaking out my fall lippies... Definitely feels like fall today.


  You look fabulous in TTT!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 19, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You look fabulous in TTT!


  Thank you Naomi!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> TTT  with no liner Breaking out my fall lippies... Definitely feels like fall today.


You are so beautiful in TTT


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> You are so beautiful in TTT


  Awww  thank you Dolly!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Awww thank you Dolly!


----------



## jenise (Sep 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> TTT  with no liner Breaking out my fall lippies... Definitely feels like fall today.


 Gorgeous! Can't wait to bust out my TTT, thanks to a wonderful friend of mine


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 20, 2014)

jenise said:


> Gorgeous! Can't wait to bust out my TTT, thanks to a wonderful friend of mine


  Jenise!  Thank you!  You're going to look beautiful in TTT! Please post a pic!  Hope you're doing well in school!


----------



## jenise (Sep 20, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Jenise!  Thank you!  You're going to look beautiful in TTT! Please post a pic!  Hope you're doing well in school!


 I will & thank you! ️


----------



## Nancyrs619 (Sep 21, 2014)

What's the color duration?


----------



## geeko (Sep 22, 2014)

MAC smoked purple lipstick and Viva glam rihana 2 lipglass over it


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 22, 2014)

geeko said:


> MAC smoked purple lipstick and Viva glam rihana 2 lipglass over it


 Omg love


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 22, 2014)

geeko said:


> MAC smoked purple lipstick and Viva glam rihana 2 lipglass over it


You make me so jealous! I am waiting for my Smoked Purple to arrive at my counter - it is always sold out here 
  BTW how do you like SP?

  P.S.: The combo looks goooorgeous!


----------



## gabzillaa (Sep 22, 2014)

geeko said:


> MAC smoked purple lipstick and Viva glam rihana 2 lipglass over it


  I love this! I'm wearing the lipglass with Roxo under and it adds such a nice shimmery touch


----------



## geeko (Sep 22, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> You make me so jealous! I am waiting for my Smoked Purple to arrive at my counter - it is always sold out here
> BTW how do you like SP?
> 
> P.S.: The combo looks goooorgeous!


  Yup i jus bought Smoked purple today and I tried it with VG rihnna 2 lipgloss and I love it

  I m recently into dark colored lippies


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 22, 2014)

geeko said:


> Yup i jus bought Smoked purple today and I tried it with VG rihnna 2 lipgloss and I love it
> 
> I m recently into dark colored lippies


Yep, me too! That's why I'll probably buy LL from the Matte Lip Collection. Can't wait to finally own some great dark lippies


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 22, 2014)

Ugh phone won't let me upload pics


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 22, 2014)

Mac magenta lip liner and Kat Von D lipstick in Bahau5


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 22, 2014)

My phone won't let me upload pics. Crap


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 22, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> My phone won't let me upload pics. Crap


  Mine is not letting me either! Ever since I got the 8.0 software on my iPhone. :/


----------



## LouGarner (Sep 23, 2014)

geeko said:


> MAC smoked purple lipstick and Viva glam rihana 2 lipglass over it


  i love this combo.


----------



## geeko (Sep 23, 2014)

Another Lip swatch for me (no make up again ) 

  Mac Sin lipstick





  And a close up lip swatch of too face melted violet liquidfied lipstick


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 23, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Mine is not letting me either! Ever since I got the 8.0 software on my iPhone. :/


 Ditto for the iPad...won't let me load


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 23, 2014)

Nars Marlène


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 23, 2014)

Won ' t me load either ️For some reason I will try later !   Hello everybody


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 23, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Hello everybody









 Dominique! How are you?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 23, 2014)

geeko said:


> MAC smoked purple lipstick and Viva glam rihana 2 lipglass over it





geeko said:


> Another Lip swatch for me (no make up again )   Mac Sin lipstick
> 
> And a close up lip swatch of too face melted violet liquidfied lipstick


Lovely geeko


----------



## Periodinan (Sep 24, 2014)

Wearing Up The Amp (MAC) today


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 24, 2014)

Mac velvet teddy over nyx 1000 years


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

MAC Relentlessly Red. NC44


----------



## geeko (Sep 25, 2014)

MAC Dreaming Dahlia lipstick from A Fantasy of flowers


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Wearing Up The Amp (MAC) today





crystalzi said:


> Mac velvet teddy over nyx 1000 years





geeko said:


> MAC Dreaming Dahlia lipstick from A Fantasy of flowers


Stunning ladies!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Relentlessly Red. NC44


Perfect on you


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Perfect on you


  Thank you!


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Relentlessly Red. NC44


Love rr is stunning on u naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Love rr is stunning on u naomi


  Awww thank you Glammy!


----------



## cocotears (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Relentlessly Red. NC44


  Looks great on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

cocotears said:


> Looks great on you!


  Thanks Cocotears!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 25, 2014)

geeko said:


> MAC Dreaming Dahlia lipstick from A Fantasy of flowers


*Beautiful !*






 A stunning makeup as always.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Dominique! How are you?








Naomi, I am fine and you ? Trying to catch up !


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 25, 2014)

crystalzi said:


>


Classy ! as always


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Relentlessly Red. NC44


*Beautiful, it's perfect on you.*


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

geeko said:


> MAC Dreaming Dahlia lipstick from A Fantasy of flowers


  Lovely Geeko!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Beautiful, it's perfect on you.*


  Thank you Dominique!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 25, 2014)

You're welcome !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Naomi


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 25, 2014)

I love this thread!




  NC45/Pigmented lips/Magenta Lipliner/MAC Flat Out Fabulous


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

nichollecaren said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful!


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Beautiful!


  Thanks NaomiH!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 25, 2014)

nichollecaren said:


> Thanks NaomiH!


  You're welcome


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 25, 2014)

nichollecaren said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> NC45/Pigmented lips/Magenta Lipliner/MAC Flat Out Fabulous


:eyelove:


----------



## cocotears (Sep 25, 2014)

nichollecaren said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love it! I love Flat Out Fabulous and I would wear it ALL the time, but the finish is just too drying for that. Does anyone know of any FoF dupes that are more moisturizing?


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 25, 2014)

cocotears said:


> Love it! I love Flat Out Fabulous and I would wear it ALL the time, but the finish is just too drying for that. Does anyone know of any FoF dupes that are more moisturizing?


  I think candy yum yum over magenta liner would be a close dupe. I tried girl about town over magenta and got a similar but more purple shade.


----------



## LouGarner (Sep 26, 2014)

nichollecaren said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I need magenta lipliner. you look fabulous


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 27, 2014)

L'Oréal Blake ´ s pure red


----------



## geeko (Sep 28, 2014)

I do agree magenta lipliner is very close dupe to Heroine lip liner as I own both. Will do a swatch for comparison tml

  anyway this is me with Magenta lipliner and heroline lipstick





  Nightmoth lip pencil and Smoked Purple lipstick


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Sep 28, 2014)

I've missed alot, went through the gallery and everyone looks gorgeous!


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 28, 2014)

Beautiful pics Geeko! That same heroine and magenta combo looks totally different on me. This is why I love this thread!!


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 28, 2014)

I did not expect to fall in love with this lippie!   Riri Heaux, Magenta Lip Pencil, pigmented lips, NC45


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 29, 2014)

geeko said:


> I do agree magenta lipliner is very close dupe to Heroine lip liner as I own both. Will do a swatch for comparison tml  anyway this is me with Magenta lipliner and heroline lipstick
> 
> Nightmoth lip pencil and Smoked Purple lipstick


Omgosh stunningggg  u really should model


----------



## geeko (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank u for the kind comments

  and as promised this is a comparison swatch of heroine lip pencil and magenta lip pencil


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 29, 2014)

geeko said:


> Thank u for the kind comments  and as promised this is a comparison swatch of heroine lip pencil and magenta lip pencil


  Geeks,  thank you so much for all your photos & swatches on this thread and all the other threads ~  they are always so helpful.


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 30, 2014)

MAC Shag


----------



## cocotears (Sep 30, 2014)

Heroine Lip Pencil + Flat Out Fabulous Lipstick





  Nightmoth Lip Pencil + Deeply Adored Lipstick


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

cocotears said:


> Heroine Lip Pencil + Flat Out Fabulous Lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful, Cocotears!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 30, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> MAC Shag


  So pretty, Jill!


----------



## lethallyblondee (Sep 30, 2014)

MandyVanHook said:


> MAC Hot Tahiti, Glaze, NC/NW 15-20 skin, berry-pink lip pigmentation, no liner


  LOVE this color! I just recently started trying out lipsticks, i don't have as white of teeth as i would like, so i was afraid to draw attention to my mouth with crazy colors. but i am LOVING it.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Sep 30, 2014)

Nars lip liner in Fantasia, Bite beauty mini lipstick duo in Musk and Lychee with Bite honey lip lacquer in Valencia!!! Really love this combo


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 30, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> Nars lip liner in Fantasia, Bite beauty mini lipstick duo in Musk and Lychee with Bite honey lip lacquer in Valencia!!! Really love this combo


lovely :eyelove:


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Sep 30, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> lovely


  thanku sexy lady!!


----------



## geeko (Sep 30, 2014)

Mac fashion revival lipstick


----------



## iheartmkup (Sep 30, 2014)

nichollecaren said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> NC45/Pigmented lips/Magenta Lipliner/MAC Flat Out Fabulous


 Beautiful color! :eyelove:


----------



## iheartmkup (Sep 30, 2014)

geeko said:


> Another Lip swatch for me (no make up again )   Mac Sin lipstick
> 
> And a close up lip swatch of too face melted violet liquidfied lipstick


 Sin is a must-have , I am going to get it and rock it all fall long! LOL These two colors look awesome on you!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 30, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> Nars lip liner in Fantasia, Bite beauty mini lipstick duo in Musk and Lychee with Bite honey lip lacquer in Valencia!!! Really love this combo


   Beautiful  I Love the hairdo too.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Oct 1, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Beautiful  I Love the hairdo too.


  Thanks babe!!! xoxo


----------



## gabzillaa (Oct 1, 2014)

looking good ladies!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

@Kristin Bacon and @geeko you ladies look fabulous!


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 1, 2014)

Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Séduction ( 18 )


----------



## geeko (Oct 1, 2014)

thanks ladies. u babes have to got MAC fashion revival lipstick. gorgeous color.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 1, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Séduction ( 18 )


Stunning


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 1, 2014)

geeko said:


>


Just gorgeous !


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 1, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Stunning


Thank you Dolly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Honestly the texture is very good, it wears quite long. The packaging is beautiful IMO


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello Naomi  Thank you  !


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 1, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you  !


  Hi Dominique! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  You doing okay?


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 1, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> MAC Shag


 Beautiful


cocotears said:


> Heroine Lip Pencil + Flat Out Fabulous Lipstick
> 
> Nightmoth Lip Pencil + Deeply Adored Lipstick


love both are stunning


Kristin Bacon said:


> Nars lip liner in Fantasia, Bite beauty mini lipstick duo in Musk and Lychee with Bite honey lip lacquer in Valencia!!! Really love this combo


stunning beautiful


geeko said:


> Mac fashion revival lipstick


 Love everytime I see u in this I want to add back to my list


Dominique33 said:


> Chanel Rouge Allure Gloss in Séduction ( 18 )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## geeko (Oct 1, 2014)

allthingsglam: u realy should get fashion revival.. i think u will look awesome in it. it is a colour which everyone can carry off very well i feel

  and the lipstick for today for me is Mac show orchid lipstick. i am fast becoming a lipstick addict...


----------



## crystalzi (Oct 5, 2014)

Nyx trickery. More olive green in person and absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Hi Dominique!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Naomi,

  Yes and I hope you too, I can't catch up but I know the RHPS was a disaster, well


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 5, 2014)

geeko said:


> allthingsglam: u realy should get fashion revival.. i think u will look awesome in it. it is a colour which everyone can carry off very well i feel
> 
> and the lipstick for today for me is Mac show orchid lipstick. i am fast becoming a lipstick addict...


Beautiful !


----------



## geeko (Oct 5, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Beautiful !


 
  thanks babe! u should get show orchid too if u haven got it. beautiful hot pink


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Oct 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> @Kristin Bacon and @geeko you ladies look fabulous!


  xoxo thanku boo!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Naomi,
> 
> Yes and I hope you too, I can't catch up but I know the RHPS was a disaster, well


  Doing pretty okay, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Total disaster that launch was.


----------



## Jill1228 (Oct 6, 2014)

Lip liner is Kiss Me Quick (Maleficent) Lipstick is Damn Glamourous from the new MAC matte collection


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 6, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Lipstick is Damn Glamourous from the new MAC matte collection


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Doing pretty okay, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








MAC can be so bad !
  I am glad you are ok Naomie, hopefully tomorrow will be a much better day !


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 6, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> Ahhh thanku doll, mwuah!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Thank you !


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 6, 2014)

MAC Firm Form. I've noticed this lipstick has to warm up a bit before it goes on creamy.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Firm Form. I've noticed this lipstick has to warm up a bit before it goes on creamy.


----------



## Euphemie (Oct 7, 2014)

geeko said:


> Mac fashion revival lipstick


  Beautiful! I love it especially paired with that eyeshadow. I hope there is still time for me to get this color for myself :eyelove:   My lip look of the day: Nyx Simply Red Lip Cream in Candy Apple


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 7, 2014)

Euphemie said:


> Beautiful! I love it especially paired with that eyeshadow. I hope there is still time for me to get this color for myself :eyelove:   My lip look of the day: Nyx Simply Red Lip Cream in Candy Apple


  Sooo pretty!!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Euphemie said:


>


  You look beautiful! I love that colour on you!


----------



## Jill1228 (Oct 7, 2014)

MAC Vino lip liner and MAC Living Legend lipstick


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> MAC Vino lip liner and MAC Living Legend lipstick


  Lovely Jill! I like that combo!


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 7, 2014)

Euphemie said:


> Beautiful! I love it especially paired with that eyeshadow. I hope there is still time for me to get this color for myself :eyelove:   My lip look of the day: Nyx Simply Red Lip Cream in Candy Apple


lovenyx makes great products


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 7, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> MAC Vino lip liner and MAC Living Legend lipstick


love jill I still need vino


----------



## Euphemie (Oct 7, 2014)

@walkingdead @NaomiH.  Thank you very much!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> love jill* I still need vino*


----------



## katred (Oct 7, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Firm Form. I've noticed this lipstick has to warm up a bit before it goes on creamy.


  This looks so lovely on you, it makes me want to pull mine out again. I'll try warming it up the next time I do, because I always found this one painfully dry on my lips.

  Although I don't restrict myself to wearing certain colours only in certain seasons, I will say that I have been indulging in a lot of stereotypically "fall" lip colours lately. Here's a couple of them...





  YSL Rouge Pur Couture #54 "Prune Avenue"- came out with their Fall collection last year, but it's a permanent shade now. I find it's an absolutely perfect deep plum that's just a little bit muted.





  Chanel Extrait de Gloss "Controversy". I'm not sure what the status is of the old glosses now that the new click packaging glosses have come out, but for the moment this one is still available. This one can be built up until it's quite dark, or worn a little more subtly (although it always has an impact). I love this one because it's applies very evenly- something I've found can be a problem with darker glosses.


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 7, 2014)

*MAC Glamour Daze + a Kiko sheer gloss *


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *MAC Glamour Daze + a Kiko sheer gloss *


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 7, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Firm Form. I've noticed this lipstick has to warm up a bit before it goes on creamy.


Gorgeous Fall combo, Firm Form + your outfit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Perfect !


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


>








Naomie, those glosses are nice    ! Kiko launched a luxury powder brush, 16 € with a pouch, I love it all the more as I have few brushes !


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 7, 2014)

*Ladies I can't find the original post but you all look really very pretty ! Beautiful lippies !*


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Naomie, those glosses are nice    ! Kiko launched a luxury powder brush, 16 € with a pouch, I love it all the more as I have few brushes !


  No!!! Don't tell me that!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *MAC Glamour Daze + a Kiko sheer gloss*





katred said:


> That mix goes perfectly with your skin tone- this is one of my favourite combinations of yours.   So gorgeous!   This looks so lovely on you, it makes me want to pull mine out again. I'll try warming it up the next time I do, because I always found this one painfully dry on my lips.  Although I don't restrict myself to wearing certain colours only in certain seasons, I will say that I have been indulging in a lot of stereotypically "fall" lip colours lately. Here's a couple of them...
> 
> YSL Rouge Pur Couture #54 "Prune Avenue"- came out with their Fall collection last year, but it's a permanent shade now. I find it's an absolutely perfect deep plum that's just a little bit muted.
> 
> Chanel Extrait de Gloss "Controversy". I'm not sure what the status is of the old glosses now that the new click packaging glosses have come out, but for the moment this one is still available. This one can be built up until it's quite dark, or worn a little more subtly (although it always has an impact). I love this one because it's applies very evenly- something I've found can be a problem with darker glosses.





Jill1228 said:


> MAC Vino lip liner and MAC Living Legend lipstick





Euphemie said:


> Beautiful! I love it especially paired with that eyeshadow. I hope there is still time for me to get this color for myself :eyelove:   My lip look of the day: Nyx Simply Red Lip Cream in Candy Apple


Beautiful ladies


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> No!!! Don't tell me that!


Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't want to !


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jill1228 (Oct 8, 2014)

Loving these lippies, ladies


----------



## Jill1228 (Oct 8, 2014)

Liner: urban decay Catfight  Lipstick: oblivion from Mac RHPS


----------



## crystalzi (Oct 8, 2014)

Nyx wicked lippie immortal with nightmoth liner


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 8, 2014)

crystalzi said:


>


  Love it!


----------



## Jill1228 (Oct 8, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Nyx wicked lippie immortal with nightmoth liner


 Omg love


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 8, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Nyx wicked lippie immortal with nightmoth liner


  Beautiful


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 8, 2014)

I like the new avi, @Dominique33


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I like the new avi, @Dominique33 :flower:


  Thank you Naomie  It is the Chanel promo pic ( new collection of glosses and np ) !


----------



## Mayanas (Oct 8, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Pro Longwear Lipstick in Till Tomorrow with Stone lip liner. Honestly most of the color is Stone; the lipstick just made it creamier and lightened it up a hair.   I need a million back ups of Stone. Holy crap.


   Amazing.  I love it.  So pretty =)


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 8, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Liner: urban decay Catfight  Lipstick: oblivion from Mac RHPS


  Beautiful combo It suits you very well


----------



## Euphemie (Oct 9, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Nyx wicked lippie immortal with nightmoth liner


  Gorgeous! :eyelove:


----------



## crystalzi (Oct 10, 2014)

nm didn't like :/


----------



## crystalzi (Oct 10, 2014)

Nyx matte lipstick In butter over nyx 1000 year liner.


----------



## katred (Oct 10, 2014)

The deep lippie love continues...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Tom Ford Black Orchid  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  YSL Glossy Stain in Bourgogne Artistique


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 10, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Firm Form. I've noticed this lipstick has to warm up a bit before it goes on creamy.


  Beautiful Ladies


----------



## Euphemie (Oct 10, 2014)

Rouge Coc Shine Hydrating Sheer Lipshine in Fiction


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 11, 2014)

katred said:


> YSL Glossy Stain in Bourgogne Artistique


  I am incredibly envious that you have Black Orchid. Beautiful!


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 11, 2014)

Euphemie said:


>


  love this lippie on you


----------



## katred (Oct 12, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I am incredibly envious that you have Black Orchid. Beautiful!


  It is a great colour, but if you want a near exact dupe, you should get Rouge d'Armani 609. I don't know if it generally shows up at counters, since it was supposed to be limited edition, but it's available from Armani's web site and I've seen it within the last couple of months at both NM and Nordstrom on line. Honestly, the RdA formula is better.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 13, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> Lingering Kiss, so much better (formula-wise) than TTT


  you're making me wish I had gotten it. This looks great on you!


----------



## Jill1228 (Oct 14, 2014)

Kat Von D Underage Red


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Oct 15, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Kat Von D Underage Red


 Love it!!


----------



## geeko (Oct 16, 2014)

looking gorgeous ladies


----------



## katred (Oct 16, 2014)

Still riding the Fall lip wave... Rouge d'Armani 608


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 16, 2014)

katred said:


>


  love this lippie on you.


----------



## CarlaSouza (Oct 17, 2014)

Girls,

  I'm NC 35 and I'm looking for a matte lipstick that is a nude one and leaning towards a mauve spectrum. Any suggestions? 
  Thanks in advance


----------



## geeko (Oct 17, 2014)

inglot lipstick  281


----------



## crystalzi (Oct 17, 2014)

Still loving my nyx trickery with a wet wild olive eyeliner underneath. Probably not the safest but so pretty.


----------



## katred (Oct 18, 2014)

crystalzi said:


>


  Yeah, probably not recommended, but I have to say that I do it all the time with black lipsticks and black eyeliner... I would think that the greater problems could result from using the pencil on your eyes after it's been on your mouth, actually, so as long as you sharpen it well before using it again, you should be fine.

  I really have to get my hands on some of these Nyx shades. I'm loving what I've seen thus far, especially this colour. Looks gorgeous on you.

  I decided to thumb my nose at a very grey day today and wear my favourite bold, warm red- Guerlain Genna.


----------



## geeko (Oct 22, 2014)

MAC nightmoth lip pencil and Sin lippie


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

geeko said:


> MAC nightmoth lip pencil and Sin lippie


  Ladies you all are so beautiful in your lipsticks.


----------



## geeko (Oct 22, 2014)

thnx dolly snow! hope u r doing fine yea?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

geeko said:


> thnx dolly snow! hope u r doing fine yea?


  Hi geeko! I am doing alright. 
  How are you? I hope well


----------



## geeko (Oct 22, 2014)

I m fine too .. jus kinda broke right now from overspending on make up hahahha!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 22, 2014)

geeko said:


> I m fine too .. jus kinda broke right now from overspending on make up hahahha!


Same lol But makrup is so pretty haha do It's worth it geeko :wink:


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 22, 2014)

geeko said:


> inglot lipstick  281


O my lord I need this lippie is sooooo beautifulit reminds me of mac go for it one of my fave I use it lightly scared to run out I must get this one


----------



## Euphemie (Oct 22, 2014)

geeko said:


> inglot lipstick  281


  LOVE this color! It looks good on you!:eyelove:


----------



## katred (Oct 23, 2014)

geeko said:


> thnx dolly snow! hope u r doing fine yea?


  I have no idea how you got that gorgeous satiny sheen from Sin, but it's stunning  on you


----------



## crystalzi (Oct 24, 2014)

Feeling halloweenish today! Nyx cold hearted wicked lippie.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

crystalzi said:


> Feeling halloweenish today! Nyx cold hearted wicked lippie.


love it


----------



## geeko (Oct 26, 2014)

MAC royal azalea sheen supreme lipstick


----------



## Jill1228 (Oct 28, 2014)

Geeko, your lippies are off the hook!!!!


----------



## Jill1228 (Oct 28, 2014)

MAC night moth liner and Film Noir lipstick


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> MAC night moth liner and Film Noir lipstick


  Lovely combo, Jill!


----------



## Jill1228 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm here at the outlets. Stepped into the cosmetics company outlet. They had St. Germain. Some of my fellow dark skinned sistahs wear it well. I was like "not me". Then I put it over Vino liner. Damn if I ain't walking out of there with VG Nicki Gloss and a tube of St. Germain. $23.25 for both, tax included. Now thinking I shoulda gotten a backup Magenta pencil (already have a Vino backup)


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 28, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I'm here at the outlets. Stepped into the cosmetics company outlet. They had St. Germain. Some of my fellow dark skinned sistahs wear it well. I was like "not me". Then I put it over Vino liner. Damn if I ain't walking out of there with VG Nicki Gloss and a tube of St. Germain. $23.25 for both, tax included. Now thinking I shoulda gotten a backup Magenta pencil (already have a Vino backup)


  Very pretty Jill! I really like that combo on you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 28, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> MAC night moth liner and Film Noir lipstick





Jill1228 said:


> I'm here at the outlets. Stepped into the cosmetics company outlet. They had St. Germain. Some of my fellow dark skinned sistahs wear it well. I was like "not me". Then I put it over Vino liner. Damn if I ain't walking out of there with VG Nicki Gloss and a tube of St. Germain. $23.25 for both, tax included. Now thinking I shoulda gotten a backup Magenta pencil (already have a Vino backup)





geeko said:


> MAC royal azalea sheen supreme lipstick


Lovely ladies!


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 28, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I'm here at the outlets. Stepped into the cosmetics company outlet. They had St. Germain. Some of my fellow dark skinned sistahs wear it well. I was like "not me". Then I put it over Vino liner. Damn if I ain't walking out of there with VG Nicki Gloss and a tube of St. Germain. $23.25 for both, tax included. Now thinking I shoulda gotten a backup Magenta pencil (already have a Vino backup)


I second Naomi, it's a lovely combo.


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 28, 2014)

crystalzi said:


>


Very classy ( as usual ). It reminds me a little of MAC Hot Chocolate.


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 28, 2014)

geeko said:


> MAC nightmoth lip pencil and Sin lippie


Perfect ( as usual ^^ ), you look like a doll. The combo is truly beautiful.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 28, 2014)

Lovely ladies!!! @Jill1228 girl that st. Germain combo looks amazing!


----------



## Jill1228 (Oct 29, 2014)

Kat Von D Underaged Red. My cat is simply wearing her attitude...


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 31, 2014)

MAC Studded Kiss (matte) 
  Don't mind my still wet hair please!


----------



## geeko (Nov 4, 2014)

Mac cyber lipstick  NaomiH, lookin great in studded kiss lipstick. Its one of my favourite lippies from mac too (oops... i have too many favourite lippies from mac)  Jill228, ya rocking all your lipcolors too =) :eyelove:


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

geeko said:


> Jill228, ya rocking all your lipcolors too =)


  Love Cyber on you and your eye makeup is really pretty! 
  Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SK was probably the standout from the Punk Couture collection last year in my opinion.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Kat Von D Underaged Red. My cat is simply wearing her attitude...


  Love it Jill and your kitty is adorable!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Guerlain Rouge G in Garconne
  I look all squinty and stuff because the sun was in my eyes. lol


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 4, 2014)

Guerlain Rouge G L'extrait in Orgueil


----------



## geeko (Nov 4, 2014)

loving both lippies on u Naomi. I havent tried guerlain lippies before. How are they ?


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Nov 4, 2014)

Love the MAC nightmoth lip pencil & Sin combination, Geeko!


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Nov 4, 2014)

MAC Viva Glam Rihanna 2 Lipstick:




  MAC Viva Glam Rihanna 2 Lipglass:




  MAC Viva Glam Rihanna 2 Lipstick + Lipglass:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 4, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Guerlain Rouge G L'extrait in Orgueil





NaomiH said:


> Guerlain Rouge G in Garconne I look all squinty and stuff because the sun was in my eyes. lol


Gorgeous   





cakewannaminaj said:


> MAC Viva Glam Rihanna 2 Lipstick:
> 
> MAC Viva Glam Rihanna 2 Lipglass:
> 
> MAC Viva Glam Rihanna 2 Lipstick + Lipglass:


:eyelove:   





Jill1228 said:


> Kat Von D Underaged Red. My cat is simply wearing her attitude...


Lovely  





geeko said:


> Mac cyber lipstick  NaomiH, lookin great in studded kiss lipstick. Its one of my favourite lippies from mac too (oops... i have too many favourite lippies from mac)  Jill228, ya rocking all your lipcolors too =) :eyelove:





NaomiH said:


> MAC Studded Kiss (matte)  Don't mind my still wet hair please!


----------



## geeko (Nov 5, 2014)

i love your lips cakewannaminaj...so lucious <3 <3 <3 

  heheheh... my my current favourite hot pink lippie combo is MAC embrace me lipstick and  unlimited style lipglass...from Look in a box pink lip set


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

geeko said:


> loving both lippies on u Naomi. I havent tried guerlain lippies before. How are they ?


  Thanks Geeko! They are wonderful! The formula is fantastic! I only have those two so far but I plan on getting more as money permits!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

geeko said:


> i love your lips cakewannaminaj...so lucious <3 <3 <3
> 
> heheheh... my my current favourite hot pink lippie combo is MAC embrace me lipstick and  unlimited style lipglass...from Look in a box pink lip set


  Beautiful as always!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> MAC Viva Glam Rihanna 2 Lipstick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Great swatches! I love the VGR2 lippies on you!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


>


  Thank you Dolly mah dear!


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Great swatches! I love the VGR2 lippies on you!


  Thanks Naomi ^^


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 5, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> I'm here at the outlets. Stepped into the cosmetics company outlet. They had St. Germain. Some of my fellow dark skinned sistahs wear it well. I was like "not me". Then I put it over Vino liner. Damn if I ain't walking out of there with VG Nicki Gloss and a tube of St. Germain. $23.25 for both, tax included. Now thinking I shoulda gotten a backup Magenta pencil (already have a Vino backup)


 Omg love st Germain on u jill


NaomiH said:


> MAC Studded Kiss (matte)  Don't mind my still wet hair please!


 Love naomi


geeko said:


> Mac cyber lipstick  NaomiH, lookin great in studded kiss lipstick. Its one of my favourite lippies from mac too (oops... i have too many favourite lippies from mac)  Jill228, ya rocking all your lipcolors too =) :eyelove:


love Geeko


NaomiH said:


> Guerlain Rouge G in Garconne I look all squinty and stuff because the sun was in my eyes. lol


 Love naomi that is your red stunning


NaomiH said:


> Guerlain Rouge G L'extrait in Orgueil


omgosh stunning naomi love


cakewannaminaj said:


> MAC Viva Glam Rihanna 2 Lipstick:
> 
> MAC Viva Glam Rihanna 2 Lipglass:
> 
> MAC Viva Glam Rihanna 2 Lipstick + Lipglass:


 I want to wear this now vgr looks so beautiful on u I love it


geeko said:


> i love your lips cakewannaminaj...so lucious


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> love


  Thank you Glammy!


----------



## pinkfizz (Nov 5, 2014)

Mac styled in sepia - brown lippies are my new obsession!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> Mac styled in sepia - brown lippies are my new obsession!


Oh that looks beautiful on you!


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 5, 2014)

guerlain rouge 820 omgosh love the color is a red with pink and I see a lil orange in it the packaging is to die for I love the formula smooth and feels glamourous on the lips but that red packaging(its what I love the most lol)don't know how often I will wear this one would be scared I'm going to break the mirror inside glad I tried gurelain and I hope they made another color I'm this stunninggggg packaging for me its love  Kinda pic this is what mac kinky will look like one me


----------



## pinkfizz (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Oh that looks beautiful on you!


 Thank you! Really wasn't sure what to expect when I ordered this, was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## pinkfizz (Nov 5, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> guerlain rouge 820 omgosh love the color is a red with pink and I see a lil orange in it the packaging is to die for I love the formula smooth and feels glamourous on the lips but that red packaging(its what I love the most lol)don't know how often I will wear this one would be scared I'm going to break the mirror inside glad I tried gurelain and I hope they made another color I'm this stunninggggg packaging for me its love  Kinda pic this is what mac kinky will look like one me


  This is gorgeous! The colour is so vibrant


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> Mac styled in sepia - brown lippies are my new obsession!


i can see why it looks stunningggg on u


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> guerlain rouge 820 omgosh love the color is a red with pink and I see a lil orange in it the packaging is to die for I love the formula smooth and feels glamourous on the lips but that red packaging(its what I love the most lol)don't know how often I will wear this one would be scared I'm going to break the mirror inside glad I tried gurelain and I hope they made another color I'm this stunninggggg packaging for me its love  Kinda pic this is what mac kinky will look like one me


You look so lovely in it Glammy! I'm so glad you love the packaging and formula!


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> This is gorgeous! The colour is so vibrant


Thanks


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> You look so lovely in it Glammy! I'm so glad you love the packaging and formula!


awwwwww thanks naomi I'm blushing


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> Thank you! Really wasn't sure what to expect when I ordered this, was pleasantly surprised!


I wasn't either and I was really nervous about it, but nows it's one of my favorites!


----------



## pinkfizz (Nov 5, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I wasn't either and I was really nervous about it, but nows it's one of my favorites!


 thought I'd look like a corpse but it's a nice change from dark reds in fall!


----------



## pinkfizz (Nov 5, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> i can see why it looks stunningggg on u


 Thank you lovely


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> thought I'd look like a corpse but it's a nice change from dark reds in fall!


I thought it'd either do that or give me poop lips.  Lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 5, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> Mac styled in sepia - brown lippies are my new obsession!


SiS is gorgeous on you! It's my fave currently


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 6, 2014)

Poppy by Bite Beauty. No lip liner


----------



## geeko (Nov 6, 2014)

just embrace me lipstick. No other lipstuff


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Poppy by Bite Beauty. No lip liner


  So pretty, Jill!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

geeko said:


> just embrace me lipstick. No other lipstuff


  Lovely Geeko!


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Lovely Geeko!


  Thanks Naomi!
  Geeko, I am with Naomi!  LOVE this


----------



## geeko (Nov 6, 2014)

Embrace me is such a lovely pink from MAC... all u ladies should own this. <3 i might even love this more than candy yum yum


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

geeko said:


> Embrace me is such a lovely pink from MAC... all u ladies should own this. <3 i might even love this more than candy yum yum


  I thought it was pretty so I tried it on when it was launched with Fashion Sets last year but didn't like it on me. I always feel like I look bad in pinks so I don't really own any, but I like how they look on others.


----------



## geeko (Nov 6, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I thought it was pretty so I tried it on when it was launched with Fashion Sets last year but didn't like it on me. I always feel like I look bad in pinks so I don't really own any, but I like how they look on others.


  i think u can wear pinks, but maybe u can tweak it a bit with a darker shade of lipliner or tweak it with your make up?

  There are some shades like MAC saint germain that i cannot wear without make up if not i look like a walkin zombie :X 

  if u dun like pink pink, maybe u can try MAC show orchid? It's kind of like a darker shade of pink with blue undertones. I posted this earlier before... but i think u can take this color show orchid. Beautiful fuschia pink with blue tones to it


----------



## jenise (Nov 6, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


> Mac styled in sepia - brown lippies are my new obsession!


 Looks so lovely with your sweater!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 6, 2014)

geeko said:


> i think u can wear pinks, but maybe u can tweak it a bit with a darker shade of lipliner or tweak it with your make up?
> 
> There are some shades like MAC saint germain that i cannot wear without make up if not i look like a walkin zombie :X
> 
> if u dun like pink pink, maybe u can try MAC show orchid? It's kind of like a darker shade of pink with blue undertones. I posted this earlier before... but i think u can take this color show orchid. Beautiful fuschia pink with blue tones to it


  I do like Show Orchid and you look beautiful in it!  I've tried it on a few times but never bought it for some reason. I only have Pink Pigeon and Full Fucshia right now in the pink dept and I don't care much for PP, but I love FF. LOL


----------



## Ajigglin (Nov 6, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Poppy by Bite Beauty. No lip liner


  You always look good in these berries and wines.


----------



## geeko (Nov 7, 2014)

Mac honeylove lipstick and MAC modest mineralized lipglass over it.

  I m not a big fan of nudes to be honest. This is one of the few times u will see me wearing a nude lippie


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Salon Rouge*

*No Faux-Pas*

*Hello Ladies*





  Beautiful swatches as always !


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Salon Rouge*
> 
> *No Faux-Pas*
> 
> ...


  Lovely Miss Dominique!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 7, 2014)

geeko said:


> Mac honeylove lipstick and MAC modest mineralized lipglass over it.
> 
> I m not a big fan of nudes to be honest. This is one of the few times u will see me wearing a nude lippie


  Beautiful Geeko!


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 7, 2014)

*MAC Sparks of Romance*


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 7, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Lovely Miss Dominique!


Thank you Naomie


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 7, 2014)

geeko said:


> i think u can wear pinks, but maybe u can tweak it a bit with a darker shade of lipliner or tweak it with your make up?
> 
> There are some shades like MAC saint germain that i cannot wear without make up if not i look like a walkin zombie :X
> 
> if u dun like pink pink, maybe u can try MAC show orchid? It's kind of like a darker shade of pink with blue undertones. I posted this earlier before... but i think u can take this color show orchid. Beautiful fuschia pink with blue tones to it


  You look like a model, really gorgeous !


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 7, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Kinda pic this is what mac kinky will look like one me








Glam

  Beautiful ( as always ),  the Rouges G are to die for !


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 7, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Kat Von D Underaged Red. My cat is simply wearing her attitude...


Lovely. 
  Cats are so perfect in every way. I lost mine 2 weeks ago, it was most painful. Your kitty is a cute one


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 7, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


>


Very pretty, the sweater too  perfect combo.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 10, 2014)

pinkfizz said:


>


  very pretty!


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Glam  Beautiful ( as always ),  the Rouges G are to die for !


hi dominique


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 10, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> hi dominique


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I am very glad you Have a rouge G, It is classy and the texture is awesome.  Just great !


thanks dominique I agree classy indeed


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Lovely.  Cats are so perfect in every way. I lost mine 2 weeks ago, it was most painful. Your kitty is a cute one


  Thanks. She's a rescue. My princess. I'm sorry to hear you lost your cat 





 Rouge Amour by Laura Mercier. From the Sephora Gimme More Lip box


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

Gorgeous   





Jill1228 said:


> Thanks. She's a rescue. My princess. I'm sorry to hear you lost your cat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy072 (Nov 13, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Poppy by Bite Beauty. No lip liner


  Looks great on you!  





geeko said:


> Mac honeylove lipstick and MAC modest mineralized lipglass over it.  I m not a big fan of nudes to be honest. This is one of the few times u will see me wearing a nude lippie


  For someone who doesn't like nudes you're rocking this one. Love your whole makeup look actually!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 14, 2014)

NARS Audacious lipstick in Leslie


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NARS Audacious lipstick in Leslie


  Love that on you! What blush is that?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Nov 15, 2014)

MAC Frank N Furter


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NARS Audacious lipstick in Leslie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The color is stunning on you!


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 15, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> NARS Audacious lipstick in Leslie


omgosh naomi Leslie looks stunning on u


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 15, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Frank N Furter


i love fnf on u stunninggg


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Love that on you! What blush is that?


  Thanks Crimson! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It's Tarte's Blushing Bride.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Frank N Furter


  Oh I love FNF on you Crimson!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I love you in Leslie
> 
> The color is stunning on you!


  Thank you lovely ladies!


----------



## gabzillaa (Nov 17, 2014)

NARS Deadly Catch


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 17, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> NARS Deadly Catch


  So pretty! I love it!


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 17, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> NARS Deadly Catch


 Loving this!!!!


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 17, 2014)

Lip liner: MAC Ruby Woo Lipstick: RiRi Woo Lip gloss: Ruby Woo  Love the Ruby Woo lip gloss


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 17, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Love the Ruby Woo lip gloss


  Lovely jill


----------



## geeko (Nov 19, 2014)

Everyone is lookin gorgeous...   few days back  I did a yellow w purple eye with mac heroine lippie n fashion bosst pro longwear lipliner with snow shadow pro longwear eyeliner to make the edges of the lips more defined.  Nt really a everyday look but I like colors


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 19, 2014)

geeko said:


> Everyone is lookin gorgeous...   few days back  I did a yellow w purple eye with mac heroine lippie n fashion bosst pro longwear lipliner with snow shadow pro longwear eyeliner to make the edges of the lips more defined.  Nt really a everyday look but I like colors


  :faint: Too much gorgeous. I freaking love this *fans self*


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 19, 2014)

Tannin by Bite Beauty with MAC Nightmoth lipliner  Scary looking at this picture seeing how much I look like my mom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's 72


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

geeko said:


>


  Gorgeous Geeko!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Tannin by Bite Beauty with MAC Nightmoth lipliner


  Love this combo on you, Jill. Beautiful!


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks Naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> She's 72


  Oh wow she looks great for 72!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 19, 2014)

geeko said:


> Everyone is lookin gorgeous...   few days back  I did a yellow w purple eye with mac heroine lippie n fashion bosst pro longwear lipliner with snow shadow pro longwear eyeliner to make the edges of the lips more defined.  Nt really a everyday look but I like colors


Gorgeous    





Jill1228 said:


> Tannin by Bite Beauty with MAC Nightmoth lipliner  Scary looking at this picture seeing how much I look like my mom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks amazing for 72!  You look amazing Jill


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 19, 2014)

gabzillaa said:


> NARS Deadly Catch


  Cute!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 19, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Tannin by Bite Beauty with MAC Nightmoth lipliner  Scary looking at this picture seeing how much I look like my mom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful -  the both of you!


----------



## geeko (Nov 19, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Too much gorgeous. I freaking love this *fans self*


  thank you ladies. I saw a picture of somene wearing yellow and purple e/s and purple lippie and i really liked the combo a lot so i decided to do one on myself as well =)


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

Urban Decay Mrs. Mia Wallace over Mrs. Mia Wallace liner



  MAC Strange Journey, no liner


----------



## geeko (Nov 20, 2014)

lookin gorgeous Naomi


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 20, 2014)

geeko said:


> lookin gorgeous Naomi


  Thank you Geeko!


----------



## gabzillaa (Nov 20, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Kate Spade lipstick? I have a Kate Spade obsession (as well as a lipstick one) and the packaging is so cute, but I want to hear about your experiences before I buy a $24 lippie lol


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Urban Decay Mrs. Mia Wallace over Mrs. Mia Wallace liner
> 
> MAC Strange Journey, no liner


  Love them both


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 25, 2014)

MAC Kiss Me Quick lip liner Lipstick: Bite Beauty VIB Rouge


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Urban Decay Mrs. Mia Wallace over Mrs. Mia Wallace liner
> 
> 
> 
> MAC Strange Journey, no liner








Naomie.

  Both look great on you, Mia Wallace was made for you, !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you have a BU !


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Naomie.
> 
> Both look great on you, Mia Wallace was made for you, !
> 
> ...


  Thank you Domi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love that lippy a ton, but I do not have a back up of it as of yet.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Lipstick: Bite Beauty VIB Rouge


  Lovely Jill!


----------



## ladyd12 (Nov 25, 2014)

Wearing MAC Viva Glam Cyndi lipstick&lipglass


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 28, 2014)

MAC Currant Lipliner and No Faux Pas lipstick


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 28, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> MAC Currant Lipliner and No Faux Pas lipstick





ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Viva Glam Cyndi lipstick&lipglass





Jill1228 said:


> MAC Kiss Me Quick lip liner Lipstick: Bite Beauty VIB Rouge





NaomiH said:


> Urban Decay Mrs. Mia Wallace over Mrs. Mia Wallace liner
> 
> MAC Strange Journey, no liner


Ladies so gorgeous, all of you


----------



## Jill1228 (Dec 3, 2014)

This morning: OCC Harlot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just got off from work and received a package with NARS Hardwired Deadly Catch. I'm in love!!!  :eyelove:


----------



## Jill1228 (Dec 8, 2014)

Gunner from MAC Nasty Gal


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 8, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> This morning: OCC Harlot
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jill1228 said:


> Gunner from MAC Nasty Gal


:hot:


----------



## Jill1228 (Dec 9, 2014)

MAC Nasty Gal "Runner"


----------



## walkingdead (Dec 9, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> MAC Nasty Gal "Runner"


  Beautiful Jill!!


----------



## ladyd12 (Jan 17, 2015)

Wearing MAC Myself lipstick & MAC Bijou lipglass w/ MAC Cork lipliner


----------



## Jill1228 (Jan 18, 2015)

Lady D that looks good on you


----------



## ladyd12 (Jan 18, 2015)

Jill1228 said:


> Lady D that looks good on you


 Thank you so much, Jill1228!!!  xoxo


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 28, 2015)

Okay I need help in finding out what lipstick Taraji P. Henson is wearing on empire tonight when it first came on its stunningggggg


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 30, 2015)

Reminded me of Riri boy.


----------



## Amoure T Jones (Jan 31, 2015)

These lip swatches have convinced me to put a lot of these shades on my to-buy list. Gorgeous ladies.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 31, 2015)

I think I got it  it kinda looked like fof  its was stunning


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 6, 2015)

Amoure T Jones said:


> These lip swatches have convinced me to put a lot of these shades on my to-buy list. Gorgeous ladies.


  Yeah, this thread has put a hurting on my wallet!  :lol:


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 6, 2015)

In honor of Go Red For Women/National Wear Red Day, I decided to rock MAC Red.  I am also wearing my sorority scarf (Alpha Phi)


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 6, 2015)

Jill1228 said:


> In honor of Go Red For Women/National Wear Red Day, I decided to rock MAC Red.  I am also wearing my sorority scarf (Alpha Phi)


You look fabulous Jill!


----------



## Jill1228 (Feb 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> You look fabulous Jill!


  Thanks!  It has been a while since I busted out MAC Red


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 8, 2015)

Jill1228 said:


> Thanks!  It has been a while since I busted out MAC Red


You should wear it more often because you look absolutely fabulous in it!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 11, 2015)

My love for MAC Del Rio knows no bounds


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My love for MAC Del Rio knows no bounds


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 12, 2015)

Jill1228 said:


> In honor of Go Red For Women/National Wear Red Day, I decided to rock MAC Red.  I am also wearing my sorority scarf (Alpha Phi)





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My love for MAC Del Rio knows no bounds


----------



## ladyd12 (Mar 16, 2015)

Wearing MAC Love Goddess lipstick w/ MAC Beet lipliner


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 16, 2015)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Love Goddess lipstick w/ MAC Beet lipliner


Its been awhile since I post in this thread  I loveeeeee love goddess on u Its of of my fave reds  u rock it well


----------



## ladyd12 (Mar 16, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Love Goddess lipstick w/ MAC Beet lipliner
> ...


 Thank you so much, allthingsglam!!!♡♡♡


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 16, 2015)

ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Love Goddess lipstick w/ MAC Beet lipliner


Beautiful!


----------



## ladyd12 (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> ladyd12 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing MAC Love Goddess lipstick w/ MAC Beet lipliner
> ...


  Thank you so much, NaomiH!!!!


----------



## ladyd12 (Mar 25, 2015)

MAC Seasonal Peach mixed with Must Have Melon from the Trend Forecast Spring '15 Lip & Cheek Palette (I love this!♡) w/MAC Edge to Edge lipliner


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 29, 2015)

L'Oréal 335


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 29, 2015)

It is called " Carmin Saint Germain " bright but not bold. I really love That new one .


----------



## geeko (Mar 30, 2015)

this thread is gettin a bit quiet  time to bump it up a bit ladies..

  pls tempt me to buy more lipsticks XD


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 30, 2015)

ladyd12 said:


> MAC Seasonal Peach mixed with Must Have Melon from the Trend Forecast Spring '15 Lip & Cheek Palette (I love this!♡) w/MAC Edge to Edge lipliner





Dominique33 said:


> L'Oréal 335


Beautiful ladies!


----------



## geeko (Apr 7, 2015)

Mac myth lipstick


----------



## ladyd12 (Jun 13, 2015)

Wearing MAC Pink Nouveau lipstick w/ MAC Plum lipliner


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 13, 2015)

geeko said:


> Mac myth lipstick





ladyd12 said:


> Wearing MAC Pink Nouveau lipstick w/ MAC Plum lipliner


Beautiful ladies!


----------



## ladyd12 (Jul 17, 2015)

Wearing MAC Strayin' lipstick (from the MAC Hello Kitty collection) w/ MAC Embrace Me lipliner


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 20, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> My love for MAC Del Rio knows no bounds


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 3, 2015)

Resurrecting this thread to post some on-the-lip swatches of lippies I've gotten this year.





My bare lips.





NARS Satin Lip Pencil - Rikugien (sort of a rosey-mauve)





NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil - Cruella (it photographed as more of a true red, but it looks somewhat deeper in person)





MAC Mattene Lipstick - Personal Pick (it almost reminds me of an old favourite, long-discontinued MAC lippie called Scanty)


----------



## geeko (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for reviving the thread shelly!


----------

